# Multiblindfold Discussion (PBs, Successes, Fails)



## Deleted member 27840 (Dec 18, 2014)

Hi cubers!

I'm creating this thread to discuss Multiblind. Post your records, successes, failures or just anything about your multibld experience. Me and a bunch of my friends have had some great experiences, as well as some frustrating ones, so i'm sure that others had them themselves. Also talk about your official solves


----------



## Berd (Dec 18, 2014)

I have a 5/5 in 39:xx.xx However I also have a 5/5 when I had lost one of the edge pieces from one of my cubes, I had to execute the first cube, then remove it from that one (while still blind) and then put it into the other cube to solve it. Was really proud of that ^_^ Also, I'm going for 5 cubes at my compotition this weekend - wish me luck! :*


----------



## G2013 (Dec 18, 2014)

I couldn't achieve 2/2 yet... Lol


----------



## ~Adam~ (Dec 18, 2014)

3 MBLD attempts in 3 days leading up to comp this weekend. 4/5 in 43mins, executed the wrong target at the very end. 5/7 in 1:03 with ONE twisted corner and forgot to undo a set up move which prompted me to stick at 6 for the comp. Yesterday 4/6 in 47mins with 2 flipped edges and a corner cycle out.
Hopeful a 6/6 when I get home will help calm the nerves.


----------



## TDM (Dec 18, 2014)

G2013 said:


> I couldn't achieve 2/2 yet... Lol


Me neither. I need to practise more BLD.


----------



## JasonDL13 (Dec 18, 2014)

Even though I did this a few days ago:

After 20 attempts, 3 cubes only took 4 attempts, 4/4 19:26.74[12:40.03]. Memo time was great, 3:10 per cube, solve time could be better. 

Something I noticed with my BLD times:
1st 3BLD success: ~14:00
1st 2/2 success: ~16:00
1st 3/3 success: ~17:00
1st 4/4 success: ~19:00

My time isn't going up by much, the only thing that can be better is solve time. If we continue this patter at adding 3 minutes per cube (which is slightly more than what is happening) I can get up to 17 cubes (13+4), of course we want to have some time to spare in the attempts so I don't go over 1 hour.

My very first 5 cube attempt was 3/5 26:43.78[16:39.16], I'm happy. Although I forget my memo and I have to try and remember it.

Good idea to make this thread.


----------



## Berd (Dec 18, 2014)

JasonDL13 said:


> Even though I did this a few days ago:
> 
> After 20 attempts, 3 cubes only took 4 attempts, 4/4 19:26.74[12:40.03]. Memo time was great, 3:10 per cube, solve time could be better.
> 
> ...


Dude, I used to be like you - I just realised; I should just take my time. As if by magic, bam ~95% accuracy rate. [emoji43]


----------



## the super cuber (Dec 18, 2014)

My PB is 11/12 cubes in 58 min and officially I have a 11/13. If you don't count the 1 hour limit then I have a 18/20 cubes in 74 minutes (I have attempted 20 cubes twice so far)


----------



## JasonDL13 (Dec 19, 2014)

1/5 30:44.57[22:07.34] I'm so good


----------



## ~Adam~ (Dec 19, 2014)

6/6 in 48:04.31.
I didn't do an attempt yesterday because I was so drained from work, MBLD and lack of sleep.

Hopefully I can do it on Sunday at comp.


----------



## Berd (Dec 19, 2014)

cube-o-holic said:


> 6/6 in 48:04.31.
> I didn't do an attempt yesterday because I was so drained from work, MBLD and lack of sleep.
> 
> Hopefully I can do it on Sunday at comp.



GJJJJJJ... worried now


----------



## ~Adam~ (Dec 19, 2014)

Berd said:


> GJJJJJJ... worried now



You could always go for 7 =P


----------



## JasonDL13 (Dec 20, 2014)

4/5 29:41.91[17:37.82]. Memo time was good. Solve time sucks. I forgot one of the cube's corners and I spent a bit trying to remember it. Other then that, everything was correct.

I feel that 23 minutes would be a good goal. This is only the 3rd attempt so maybe I'll get there soon!


----------



## Berd (Dec 20, 2014)

cube-o-holic said:


> You could always go for 7 =P


I would if I had the cubes to practice with


----------



## tseitsei (Dec 20, 2014)

I will do my first 25 cubes attempt later today if I have time. Will probably be over an hour but I will practise during christmas and hopefully be able to attempt 25 cubes at my next comp...


----------



## Berd (Dec 20, 2014)

tseitsei said:


> I will do my first 25 cubes attempt later today if I have time. Will probably be over an hour but I will practise during christmas and hopefully be able to attempt 25 cubes at my next comp...


Good luck [emoji8]


----------



## Berd (Dec 20, 2014)

My post Christmas cube order will consist of 10 Guanlongs, 10 moyu hardware sets and 10 sets of my sticker scheme [emoji85]


----------



## tseitsei (Dec 20, 2014)

Ok so. I did my first 25 cubes attempt...

It was closer to hour than I expected 

1:02:31.15... so that means I have to be ~7s/cube faster. Seems quite doable actually 

Accuracy was ok but nothing special. 21/25 Forgot only edges of 1 cube. Rest three were clearly execution mistakes...

All in all I am quite satisfied with this attempt considering it was my first one with this many cubes...


----------



## Berd (Dec 20, 2014)

tseitsei said:


> Ok so. I did my first 25 cubes attempt...
> 
> It was closer to hour than I expected
> 
> ...


Great time! [emoji8]


----------



## CyanSandwich (Dec 21, 2014)

So I'm getting pretty close to 28 cubes sub-hour. But the accuracy was terrible.

20/28 1:03:47.29[38:17.96]

I think I'll try 25 next time.


----------



## Berd (Dec 21, 2014)

CyanSandwich said:


> So I'm getting pretty close to 28 cubes sub-hour. But the accuracy was terrible.
> 
> 20/28 1:03:47.29[38:17.96]
> 
> I think I'll try 25 next time.



Gj still! [emoji8]


----------



## tseitsei (Dec 21, 2014)

Todays attempt was again 21/25. Time was 1:01:30.82

So that means I still need to be 4s/cube faster... Getting there eventually...


----------



## Iggy (Dec 21, 2014)

tseitsei said:


> Todays attempt was again 21/25. Time was 1:01:30.82
> 
> So that means I still need to be 4s/cube faster... Getting there eventually...



Dang, nice. Makes me want to try 25 cubes one of these days


----------



## josh42732 (Dec 21, 2014)

Reading all of this makes MBLD seem easy, then I remember that I get a success for just one out of every 2 solves.... I suck.


----------



## Hssandwich (Dec 21, 2014)

I have only had 1 Multibld attempt, 2/2 in ~20 mins


----------



## Berd (Dec 21, 2014)

Right so my Officail attemt today ended in a 3/5 ( I just forget to execute the corners of my last cube.



Spoiler



Like who does that?!


----------



## ~Adam~ (Dec 21, 2014)

5/6 in comp. I was hoping for 3rd with 6/6 but I managed to take gold surprisingly enough. I failed my '3BLD' which appears to be becoming my biggest downfall. Shall be working on that in the future.


----------



## CyanSandwich (Dec 22, 2014)

5/5 in 8:06.82[3:53.61] for the weekly comp.

If I can do it this fast as a small multi at the end of a big multi, 25 cubes should be easy for time.


----------



## ~Adam~ (Dec 22, 2014)

CyanSandwich said:


> If I can do it this fast as a small multi at the end of a big multi, 25 cubes should be easy for time.



I love that idea. I might start doing 2 fast cubes at the end of memo and the start of the solving then move up to 3 ASAP. Thanks.


----------



## Berd (Dec 22, 2014)

CyanSandwich said:


> 5/5 in 8:06.82[3:53.61] for the weekly comp.
> 
> If I can do it this fast as a small multi at the end of a big multi, 25 cubes should be easy for time.


Nice idea...


----------



## tseitsei (Dec 22, 2014)

Wut?

I thought this was common knowledge and that everyone was doing this (small MBLD at the end of a bigger attempt) already but apparently I was wrong


----------



## CyanSandwich (Dec 22, 2014)

tseitsei said:


> Wut?
> 
> I thought this was common knowledge and that everyone was doing this (small MBLD at the end of a bigger attempt) already but apparently I was wrong


Haha yeah. I mean, thanks for the compliments on "my idea" but it really isn't mine. I got the idea off Iggy's 19/21 video, and Maskow's been doing it for years.


----------



## penguinz7 (Dec 28, 2014)

First ever MBLD success! 2/2 12:02.44 Little bit slower then I was hoping, but I'm still very happy about it. One cube was actually off by an F'. XD


----------



## Berd (Dec 28, 2014)

penguinz7 said:


> First ever MBLD success! 2/2 12:02.44 Little bit slower then I was hoping, but I'm still very happy about it. One cube was actually off by an F'. XD


Gj!


----------



## tseitsei (Dec 28, 2014)

I decided to go back to 21 cubes for a while after failing miserably several times with 25 cubes.

2 attempts now again with 21 cubes. Both were 20/21

Maybe I'll try 23 next... 25 was too much for me now :/


----------



## JasonDL13 (Dec 29, 2014)

5/6 27:53.16[20:30.45]. Accuracy was really good, time is still bad. I want to get this in under 25 minutes and sub 20 memo.

On the bright side, I didn't forget anything


----------



## Berd (Dec 29, 2014)

JasonDL13 said:


> 5/6 27:53.16[20:30.45]. Accuracy was really good, time is still bad. I want to get this in under 25 minutes and sub 20 memo.
> 
> On the bright side, I didn't forget anything


I'm finding that I have no problems remembering my memo, or executing, its just accuracy of initial memo which screws me over.


----------



## sfgiantsfan (Dec 30, 2014)

idk if this is the right place to ask this, but with mbld, i have a bad habit of memorizing with sentences. Because of this, I haven't been able to get a success past 2/2, with a 2/3 with 2 twisted corners. I saw corey sakowski's video for mbld on cubing world, and i'm finding it very hard to switch to using images because I feel like i'm not making very vivid images. Did anyone have with problem, and any tips for helping my memo?


----------



## Berd (Dec 30, 2014)

sfgiantsfan said:


> idk if this is the right place to ask this, but with mbld, i have a bad habit of memorizing with sentences. Because of this, I haven't been able to get a success past 2/2, with a 2/3 with 2 twisted corners. I saw corey sakowski's video for mbld on cubing world, and i'm finding it very hard to switch to using images because I feel like i'm not making very vivid images. Did anyone have with problem, and any tips for helping my memo?


Get some really good letter pairs.


----------



## ~Adam~ (Dec 30, 2014)

Berd said:


> Get some really good letter pairs.



You're welcome.


----------



## Berd (Dec 30, 2014)

cube-o-holic said:


> You're welcome.


[emoji8] such a help!


----------



## tseitsei (Dec 30, 2014)

sfgiantsfan said:


> idk if this is the right place to ask this, but with mbld, i have a bad habit of memorizing with sentences. Because of this, I haven't been able to get a success past 2/2, with a 2/3 with 2 twisted corners. I saw corey sakowski's video for mbld on cubing world, and i'm finding it very hard to switch to using images because I feel like i'm not making very vivid images. Did anyone have with problem, and any tips for helping my memo?



If you are already using sentences you should be able to translate them to images quite easily. It just takes some time and effort 

The trick is to make weird/gross/sexual/violent/funny sentences and actually vividly imagine and actually VISUALIZE them happening in your memory locations. Also it is good to try to make the stuff that is happening interact with your location somehow. It will help you remember which image goes to which location in your loci


----------



## sfgiantsfan (Dec 30, 2014)

thanks for the feedback! I'll be attempting 3 cubes today (again), and I hope to get to 5 cubes before the end of winter break


----------



## tseitsei (Dec 30, 2014)

First attempt with 23 cubes (I had a few attempts with 25 cubes but that was too much for me now).

It was a total success!! 23/23 @ 58:42


----------



## ~Adam~ (Dec 30, 2014)

Awesome. Congratulations. Did it feel comfortable compared to your 25 cube attempts?


----------



## tseitsei (Dec 30, 2014)

cube-o-holic said:


> Awesome. Congratulations. Did it feel comfortable compared to your 25 cube attempts?



I had to hurry up a bit during memo of last 6 cubes but I knew I would be in time while executing last cubes so there was no huge added stress


----------



## Berd (Dec 30, 2014)

denthebro said:


> Just did my first 12 cubes attempt. Failed miserably... 6/12 63 minutes. I'm sure i can do better than that. I was hoping at least 8 cubes were solved(((


Unlucky, but I did a 1/5 because I was trying to rush memo haha.


----------



## JasonDL13 (Dec 31, 2014)

So after my 4/7 in like 40 minutes or whatever Kowalczyk told me to do at least 9 next time. I never thought of doing such a jump. So I did 10  Since I memo 3 at a time, 9 would have been weird. So I did: 9/10 1:21:25:09[1:08:04]. I'm super happy and I wasted lots of time during memorization. I just have to focus more!

Now the plan: Do it under an hour.


----------



## STOCKY7 (Dec 31, 2014)

Nice one man! Sounds like you need to update your sig.
My next aim is 10/10 sub-hour.


----------



## Iggy (Dec 31, 2014)

tseitsei said:


> First attempt with 23 cubes (I had a few attempts with 25 cubes but that was too much for me now).
> 
> It was a total success!! 23/23 @ 58:42



Nice!


----------



## JasonDL13 (Dec 31, 2014)

STOCKY7 said:


> Nice one man! Sounds like you need to update your sig.



Thanks for the reminder


----------



## CyanSandwich (Dec 31, 2014)

25/34 in 1:39:22.23[57:09.81]

Oops! Although one was only off by an E-slice. I also forgot one.

I'll go back to trying for a nice sub-hour result.


----------



## pman843 (Dec 31, 2014)

I've done a 2x2 blindfolded multiple amounts of times. I've done corners and edges blindfolded on a 3x3, but I can't do both of them at once. I'm still workng on my memory a little bit. (edit): I can do 3x3 bld now. AO5 is 12.5 min


----------



## Iggy (Dec 31, 2014)

17/25 in 55:35.96, biggest attempt so far. First attempt in months


----------



## JasonDL13 (Dec 31, 2014)

5/10 1:06:31.58[46:44.79] xD One cube was off by a M2 and two flipped edges. Time is much better though.

I know that it's possible to sub 1 this if I don't have any pauses.

EDIT: I actually didn't forget anything. Everything was memo and execution mistakes.


----------



## Berd (Dec 31, 2014)

JasonDL13 said:


> 5/10 1:06:31.58[46:44.79] xD One cube was off by a M2 and two flipped edges. Time is much better though.
> 
> I know that it's possible to sub 1 this if I don't have any pauses.


Where do you get all your coobes!?


----------



## JasonDL13 (Dec 31, 2014)

Berd said:


> Where do you get all your coobes!?



http://zcube.hk/

The shipping takes forever but it's cheap.

I have 3 random speed cubes. 3 Guanlongs. And 4 Aolongs (My mother got it for christmas off of cubezz, however I bought a package from them and it never came so I don't buy there anymore.). I have a Guanlong on the way because my friend bought one off of me. And 1 random mini cube I'm not using ^^


----------



## Berd (Jan 2, 2015)

denthebro said:


> Yesss!!! Just set a pb 8/8 42:03[30:05] Its been a while since i set my last pb which was 5/5, and that was my last 100% solve. Really happy about the result, ill be also solving 8 cubes on an upcoming competition, so its good that i solved 8/8 already


Gj man! I'll warn you I got 5/5 on 2 different occasions before my comp but officially I only got 3/5


----------



## tseitsei (Jan 2, 2015)

todays attempt with 23 cubes was 22/23 
Time was 59:39... Little too close to 1-hour but good enough


----------



## Berd (Jan 2, 2015)

denthebro said:


> Well, i have 18 more minutes to memorize the cubes as good as possible, and there'll be 2 tries



Exactly. No silly mistakes please, I forgot to execute my last room = the corners on my last cube. That was only down to comp nerves.


----------



## Iggy (Jan 2, 2015)

20/25 in 53:59.09. I'm actually really surprised by this attempt considering how memo was a bit messy and I'm not feeling too well  Also this is the most number of cubes I've solved in an attempt


----------



## CyanSandwich (Jan 3, 2015)

Iggy said:


> 20/25 in 53:59.09. I'm actually really surprised by this attempt considering how memo was a bit messy and I'm not feeling too well  Also this is the most number of cubes I've solved in an attempt


What. That's so fast.

Everyone else is getting better at multi but I'm getting worse 

17/25 1:02:13.99 (6 DNFs were 2 twisted corners)

Next attempt will be 21.


----------



## Titi (Jan 4, 2015)

I've a 8/8 in 45 min and a 7/10 in 64 min.


----------



## CyanSandwich (Jan 5, 2015)

CyanSandwich said:


> Next attempt will be 21.


It went poorly.

19/21 1:00:38.82[35:43.95]

I decided to do an ULTRA-safe memo. There weren't really any recall issues. But I realised I'd done a U2 where I shouldn't have a few cubes back and wasted time trying to fix it (didn't work). The other was 3 edges, so yay for no twists/flips I suppose.
I think I was going pointlessly slow, so I'll aim for sub-55 next time.


----------



## penguinz7 (Jan 5, 2015)

0/3: 14.53.01 First time trying three. My memo and execution seemed to be pretty solid, so I'm not sure what happened. They were all only off by a couple pieces though. (I'm putting this in my sig even though the 2/2 is better.)


----------



## tseitsei (Jan 5, 2015)

My awesome MBLD streak was just broken :/

I had only 17/23... Before this I had 22/23, 22/23 and 23/23

Well. Can't succeed every time 

Even this 17/23 would have been Finnish NR though  I just need a comp now...


----------



## Iggy (Jan 5, 2015)

tseitsei said:


> My awesome MBLD streak was just broken :/
> 
> I had only 17/23... Before this I had 22/23, 22/23 and 23/23
> 
> ...



lol, still better than my usual accuracy


----------



## penguinz7 (Jan 8, 2015)

Another 0/3. 14:51 though.. This one actually felt bad haha..

1/3 in 13:59. the second cube was only two flipped edges, and the first was actually pretty close too.. Improvement!


----------



## JasonDL13 (Jan 9, 2015)

7/10 46:55[~35:00]

 I'm really happy, both solve and memo time were really good. And I finally got past only solving 4 or 5 cubes.

Sadly, my camera died after 15 minutes, so I don't know the memo time, it's only a guess when I looked at the timer once, when I started to solve.

I don't know why the time went down so much, but this is good so when I switch to letter pairs doing 17 cubes will give me lots of time to spare. Hopefully I can get 10/10 in a good time soon!


----------



## penguinz7 (Jan 9, 2015)

GG! M2/OP?


----------



## JasonDL13 (Jan 9, 2015)

penguinz7 said:


> GG! M2/OP?



OP/OP


----------



## penguinz7 (Jan 9, 2015)

considered switching?


----------



## JasonDL13 (Jan 9, 2015)

When I switch to letters pairs and get a good 17 cube MBLD ill switch to TuRBo


----------



## TDM (Jan 10, 2015)

Got bored of failing at 3 cube attempts and did a 7 cube attempt. I got 2/7. I might try 10 next.


----------



## TDM (Jan 13, 2015)

TDM said:


> I might try 10 next.


It was going fine, until I got confused about which cube I'd picked up, and I had to do one cube, undo it, and then do it on another cube. Surprisingly, I solved both of those. It did mean I went over the time limit by 43.4 seconds, but the last cubes weren't solved anyway. 4/10.

Cube 1: about half the pieces solved
Cube 2: *solved*
Cube 3: edge 3-cycle
Cube 4: *solved*
Cube 5: *solved*
Cube 6: corner 3-cycle
Cube 7: corner 2*2-cycle
Cube 8: *solved*
Cube 9: one twisted corner, corner 3-cycle
Cube 10: two flipped edges

Not bad for my first attempt at 10. Without any silly execution errors I could do that in under an hour.


----------



## Berd (Jan 13, 2015)

TDM said:


> It was going fine, until I got confused about which cube I'd picked up, and I had to do one cube, undo it, and then do it on another cube. Surprisingly, I solved both of those. It did mean I went over the time limit by 43.4 seconds, but the last cubes weren't solved anyway. 4/10.
> 
> Cube 1: about half the pieces solved
> Cube 2: *solved*
> ...


Gj[emoji8]


----------



## penguinz7 (Jan 14, 2015)

2/3 - 14:55.24(10:30)Memo felt a bit sketch but apparently it was fine. First cube was off by 6 edges and 4 corners, I'm guessing I messed up a setup move..
So I've gotten a 0/3, then a 1/3, and now a 2/3.. 3/3, Here I come.


----------



## Berd (Jan 14, 2015)

penguinz7 said:


> 2/3 - 14:55.24(10:30)Memo felt a bit sketch but apparently it was fine. First cube was off by 6 edges and 4 corners, I'm guessing I messed up a setup move..
> So I've gotten a 0/3, then a 1/3, and now a 2/3.. 3/3, Here I come.


Gogo! [emoji8]


----------



## penguinz7 (Jan 15, 2015)

Berd said:


> Gogo!



Another 2/3 in 13:09.97(8:xx.xx?) This time the memo felt completely solid. First cube was off by 4 edges, no clue why. MBLD is officially my favorite event! (^O^)／


----------



## TeddyKGB (Jan 15, 2015)

I got an official 9/10 this past weekend. The cube I missed was off by two flipped edges...


----------



## TheDubDubJr (Jan 15, 2015)

TeddyKGB said:


> I got an official 9/10 this past weekend. The cube I missed was off by two flipped edges...



Thats interesting. I got a 9/9 in 50:56 which beat you and is overall PB! :tu


----------



## Meneghetti (Jan 17, 2015)

I did two big attempts today... bad idea. In the second attempt I executed some stuff from the first memo lol

*11/13* 53:06.50[38:53.52]
2 flipped edges / 1 corner cycle

*12/15* 1:03:58.79[41:45.00]
4 edge cycles / 3 edge cycle / 1 edge cycle


----------



## Puggins (Jan 17, 2015)

I just got back into multi-blind this week after a month and a half of no attempts at all. These are my results. 

Tuesday: 2/2 13:17
Wednesday: 2/2 10:50 
Thursday/Friday: No attempt 
Saturday: 2/3 18:04.72
1/2 10:40.58

Very happy with my results this week especially after a month and a half of no blind solves at all. 

Edit: I am going for 3/3 and the day after I get it I am going to try 4 cubes and so on up until about 6 and then I will practice small attempts before trying 7 and higher. I want to do at least 1 attempt per day so hopefully I can reach this goal fast.


----------



## JasonDL13 (Jan 19, 2015)

So after a 10 day break from MBLD (I got very sick) my first attempt back: 9/10 55:28[43:21]!

Time still could be better, considering my last attempt was 7/10 sub 50. But I guess I'll regain the skill.

The one DNF was the last cube I memo'd and the first one I solved 

Now, the plan: Switch to pairs, attempt a big number of cubes, probably 18 or 22. Who knows  I only have 22 cubes (However, I stole one from my friend on accident, but I have one in the mail which will come eventually)

Doing that large number of cubes will make my time go over an hour, so I'll have to fight to sub 1h it.

The problem: I only get 2 competitions per year, and neither of them host MBLD!


----------



## rybaby (Jan 19, 2015)

First time trying 4 cubes... 1/4 in 28:03.99. It shouldn't take me this long (I did a 2/3 earlier today in 11-12 minutes). 
The mistakes were
Off by 3 edges
Two flipped edges
Two twisted corners


----------



## penguinz7 (Jan 19, 2015)

Another 2/3.. That's what? 4 now?


----------



## Berd (Jan 19, 2015)

JasonDL13 said:


> So after a 10 day break from MBLD (I got very sick) my first attempt back: 9/10 55:28[43:21]!
> 
> Time still could be better, considering my last attempt was 7/10 sub 50. But I guess I'll regain the skill.
> 
> ...


Gj! Wanna race to 20 points?


----------



## TDM (Jan 19, 2015)

Berd said:


> Gj! Wanna race to 20 points?


Can I race you to 10 points, because I don't have that many cubes?


----------



## Micael (Jan 19, 2015)

JasonDL13 said:


> The problem: I only get 2 competitions per year, and neither of them host MBLD!



Keep promoting MBLD, that can only help . 5 more cubes and you can get NR.


----------



## Berd (Jan 19, 2015)

TDM said:


> Can I race you to 10 points, because I don't have that many cubes?



Sure man - good luck :*


----------



## JasonDL13 (Jan 19, 2015)

Berd said:


> Gj! Wanna race to 20 points?



Let's do it



Micael said:


> Keep promoting MBLD, that can only help . 5 more cubes and you can get NR.



Thanks ^_^ And yep, I will get NR sometime.


----------



## Berd (Jan 19, 2015)

JasonDL13 said:


> Let's do it
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks ^_^ And yep, I will get NR sometime.


Your lucky, I have Ollie Frost to beat!


----------



## timeless (Jan 19, 2015)

JasonDL13 said:


> So after a 10 day break from MBLD (I got very sick) my first attempt back: 9/10 55:28[43:21]!
> 
> Time still could be better, considering my last attempt was 7/10 sub 50. But I guess I'll regain the skill.
> 
> ...



more like 3-4 in 2014 i think


----------



## Berd (Jan 20, 2015)

Posted my multi attempt in the blindfolded accomplishment thread.


----------



## the super cuber (Jan 20, 2015)

official 12/16 multi blind  i had completed 12 out of 13 cubes when 1 hour ran out with 3 cubes remaining


----------



## tseitsei (Jan 20, 2015)

First mbld attempt in ~2 weeks. 
20/23 in 1:01:06 or 19/23 in 1:00:00
A little slow and stupid execution mistakes.

But overall quite satisfied with this. Would have been nr by a lot still...
Also recall was very fluent so I can probably memo faster just by forcing myself to do so...

And if not I'll just attempt 21 or 22 at next comp...


----------



## Berd (Jan 20, 2015)

tseitsei said:


> First mbld attempt in ~2 weeks.
> 20/23 in 1:01:06 or 19/23 in 1:00:00
> A little slow and stupid execution mistakes.
> 
> ...


Noice. 

With M2 and OP, I execute ~ 3 cubes every 5 mins. What's the limit/UWR in MBLD using M2/OP?


----------



## tseitsei (Jan 20, 2015)

Berd said:


> Noice.
> 
> With M2 and OP, I execute ~ 3 cubes every 5 mins. What's the limit/UWR in MBLD using M2/OP?



I dont know about uwr but execution method wont be a limit in mbld... I mean that I execute 5x seconds/cube in mbld and I use full comms. But I can easily do sub 50 executions with M2/OP (when I do 3bld) so it's my recall in mbld that would be slowing my execution even if I used M2/OP...


----------



## Berd (Jan 20, 2015)

tseitsei said:


> I dont know about uwr but execution method wont be a limit in mbld... I mean that I execute 5x seconds/cube in mbld and I use full comms. But I can easily do sub 50 executions with M2/OP (when I do 3bld) so it's my recall in mbld that would be slowing my execution even if I used M2/OP...


I'm gonna say ~20.


----------



## tseitsei (Jan 20, 2015)

Berd said:


> I'm gonna say ~20.



I could probably do 20 cubes mbld right now using M2/OP so definitely not close to any limit


----------



## TorbinRoux (Jan 20, 2015)

PB is 2/2 in 11:48. I'm trying to get to 4/4, which shouldn't be hard enough. Gotta improve my memo though! Too slow


----------



## Berd (Jan 20, 2015)

TorbinRoux said:


> PB is 2/2 in 11:48. I'm trying to get to 4/4, which shouldn't be hard enough. Gotta improve my memo though! Too slow


Your memo is fine! Practice is key!


----------



## penguinz7 (Jan 21, 2015)

Another.. dang... 2/3...
(I'm not actually mad, I'm just a little bit disappointed.) SOON!


----------



## JasonDL13 (Jan 21, 2015)

penguinz7 said:


> Another.. dang... 2/3...
> (I'm not actually mad, I'm just a little bit disappointed.) SOON!



Are you checking how you DNF'd? Re-scramble a cube and see what mistake you did. If you didn't forget anything (if the mistake was like memorization or execution) just advanced up to more cubes.

Plus your time isn't terrible. I wouldn't go one by one (I did that and it's a waste of time ) I would advanced to like 6 or 7 and see if you can get it under and hour (if it isn't already) then wait until you get a good result.


----------



## penguinz7 (Jan 21, 2015)

JasonDL13 said:


> Are you checking how you DNF'd? Re-scramble a cube and see what mistake you did. If you didn't forget anything (if the mistake was like memorization or execution) just advanced up to more cubes.
> 
> Plus your time isn't terrible. I wouldn't go one by one (I did that and it's a waste of time ) I would advanced to like 6 or 7 and see if you can get it under and hour (if it isn't already) then wait until you get a good result.



No I don't, but I should, and probably will from now on. I think most of my mistakes are just in execution though.

No I won't go one by one, but I would like to get three before I move on. I should be able to do at least 9 in under an hour, my times for 3 are about 12-15, but I also only have 8 cubes.


----------



## Berd (Jan 21, 2015)

I did a 6/8 last night, it was around 49 mins. Just execution errors.... [emoji35]


----------



## Puggins (Jan 21, 2015)

1/3 16:17.31[12:20] Missed an edge target on one cube and missed a corner target on the other. Great time though. 2 cube attempt right now, Aiming for sub 10 minutes. 
Here it is: 2/2 8:03.54[3:55] Memo was so fast and I'm really surprised I got it all right.


----------



## penguinz7 (Jan 22, 2015)

WOOT WOOT 3/3 MBLD!
13:41.7 Which surprised me, it was faster then normal even though I spent like 30 seconds trying to recall my last set.


----------



## Berd (Jan 22, 2015)

penguinz7 said:


> WOOT WOOT 3/3 MBLD!
> 13:41.7 Which surprised me, it was faster then normal even though I spent like 30 seconds trying to recall my last set.


Gj man. On to 6?


----------



## tseitsei (Jan 22, 2015)

Berd said:


> Gj man. On to 6?



I would say at least to six...

Because if you can do 3 in sub-14 you could probably quite well do at least 8 in an hour probably 10 as well  .

I have often wondered why people seem to be "afraid" to try as many cubes as they could within the time limit...

Because if your accuracy is better than 50% you get the best possible result by trying as many cubes as you can comfortably (without affecting your accuracy) do in that time limit.

And if your accuracy is worse than 50% you should probably be practising single 3BLD until you get better...


----------



## penguinz7 (Jan 22, 2015)

I'll probably jump to 6 and then if I'm comfortable with it, jump to 8 after a couple attempts.


----------



## tseitsei (Jan 22, 2015)

penguinz7 said:


> I'll probably jump to 6 and then if I'm comfortable with it, jump to 8 after a couple attempts.



I would jump straight to 8 if I were you... Or maybe even attempt 10 and see how that goes  

Because if you can do 3 in 14min then you should have no problem (at least not a time problem) to do 8 in an hour


----------



## penguinz7 (Jan 22, 2015)

I don't know, that's almost triple the cubes.. I also only have eight cubes, so it's not like I'll be able to move on as soon as I'm done.


----------



## TDM (Jan 22, 2015)

tseitsei said:


> I would jump straight to 8 if I were you... Or maybe even attempt 10 and see how that goes
> 
> Because if you can do 3 in 14min then you should have no problem (at least not a time problem) to do 8 in an hour


Yeah, I was doing 3 in 11-15 minutes, and I jumped to 7. That took me 35 minutes. 8 should be easy enough.


----------



## Puggins (Jan 22, 2015)

After about 4 attempts at 3 cubes I got it.
3/3 14:43.12[8:07] I got much faster since my first attempt at 3 cubes since coming back to Multi-Blind. (26 minutes)
Tomorrow (or later) I will take my first try ever at 4 cubes.
I know some people recommend jumping to larger amounts of cubes but I don't think I am ready for such a big change in this event. Maybe I will try a jump after I re-learn M2.


----------



## tseitsei (Jan 22, 2015)

penguinz7 said:


> I don't know, that's almost triple the cubes.. I also only have eight cubes, so it's not like I'll be able to move on as soon as I'm done.



Well you still have 8 cubes so why not try them all?? Read TDMs post above this one to see that it really isn't that hard  

You can do it!


----------



## Puggins (Jan 22, 2015)

Almost forgot, need to update my signature


----------



## nalralz (Jan 22, 2015)

3x3 BLD in 1:48.67 with 3 rotated corners.


----------



## FailCuber (Jan 23, 2015)

2 3bld attempts. One off by 2 twisted and one off by two flipped.


----------



## JasonDL13 (Jan 23, 2015)

Guys this is about Multiblindfold not single blindfold


----------



## Berd (Jan 23, 2015)

JasonDL13 said:


> Guys this is about Multiblindfold not single blindfold


Seconded. More on topic, I got a 3/12 in 58.xx it's time to take a break, then go back to 10 I think


----------



## FailCuber (Jan 23, 2015)

JasonDL13 said:


> Guys this is about Multiblindfold not single blindfold


I got confused for a sec because of nalralz


----------



## penguinz7 (Jan 23, 2015)

Blaming it on him, are we?  What the heck, I will try eight, but I might have to wait a couple days.


----------



## Berd (Jan 23, 2015)

penguinz7 said:


> Blaming it on him, are we?  What the heck, I will try eight, but I might have to wait a couple days.


Go for it!


----------



## Puggins (Jan 23, 2015)

On my first time trying a 4 cube attempt... I got them all!   
It was 4/4 28:42.64[21:00]
This was also for the weekly competition so I'm really happy. 
I took an extra safe memo because it was my first time and it worked. I will get faster at this with time. The time isn't too good for now but at least I got them all to start with.
Need to update my signature... almost forgot again.


----------



## Berd (Jan 23, 2015)

Puggins said:


> On my first time trying a 4 cube attempt... I got them all!
> It was 4/4 28:42.64[21:00]
> This was also for the weekly competition so I'm really happy.
> I took an extra safe memo because it was my first time and it worked. I will get faster at this with time. The time isn't too good for now but at least I got them all to start with.
> Need to update my signature... almost forgot again.


Gj man!


----------



## Puggins (Jan 23, 2015)

Berd said:


> Gj man!



Thanks! Now I have to go for 5 tomorrow.


----------



## Berd (Jan 23, 2015)

Puggins said:


> Thanks! Now I have to go for 5 tomorrow.


Go for more than 5, 8?


----------



## Puggins (Jan 23, 2015)

Berd said:


> Go for more than 5, 8?



I don't think I'm ready to jump yet. We'll see after I try 5. If its pretty good then I think I'll try a jump.

Also I meant to ask you guys this. Have any of you considered trying the Weekly Competition like just for Multi? I feel like I don't have anyone to compete with because the rest of the (few) people who do it are too good. It'd be fun to have some of you guys join it and see how you do.


----------



## Iggy (Jan 24, 2015)

8/11 in 19:11.58. Couldn't recall a letter pair on one of the cubes :/ I'll try 25 again tomorrow


----------



## Berd (Jan 24, 2015)

Puggins said:


> I don't think I'm ready to jump yet. We'll see after I try 5. If its pretty good then I think I'll try a jump.
> 
> Also I meant to ask you guys this. Have any of you considered trying the Weekly Competition like just for Multi? I feel like I don't have anyone to compete with because the rest of the (few) people who do it are too good. It'd be fun to have some of you guys join it and see how you do.


Ill join for the next week


----------



## Puggins (Jan 24, 2015)

Berd said:


> Ill join for the next week



That'd be great.  I would love to have someone closer to my level of multi doing the weekly comp. I'll probably be attempting anywhere between 5-8 cubes next week depending on how the practice attempts go.


----------



## Puggins (Jan 24, 2015)

Sorry for double post but as my first 5 cube attempt I think this deserves its own.

3/5 34:57.61+[25:00] (One cube was off by a U turn.)
Not bad for a first attempt but I don't think I'm ready for 5 yet. I'll go back to 4 for a little bit until I feel more comfortable with it.


----------



## Berd (Jan 24, 2015)

Puggins said:


> Sorry for double post but as my first 5 cube attempt I think this deserves its own.
> 
> 3/5 34:57.61+[25:00] (One cube was off by a U turn.)
> Not bad for a first attempt but I don't think I'm ready for 5 yet. I'll go back to 4 for a little bit until I feel more comfortable with it.


Gj, what were the dnfs?


----------



## Puggins (Jan 25, 2015)

Berd said:


> Gj, what were the dnfs?



1st and 5th cubes:
1st: 2 edge, 2 corners
5th: 2 corners

Close but I'm still going back to 4 cubes for a little bit.


----------



## Berd (Jan 25, 2015)

Puggins said:


> 1st and 5th cubes:
> 1st: 2 edge, 2 corners
> 5th: 2 corners
> 
> Close but I'm still going back to 4 cubes for a little bit.


Remember, be super safe with memo, you had lots of time left


----------



## CyanSandwich (Jan 25, 2015)

First MBLD in weeks.

12/23 57:39.15[33:14.34]

Basically a disaster. 2 3-cycles, the rest were scrambled. I had recall issues even though memo was slow. Got something wrong with the cube order and didn't attempt the last 2 or 3 cubes. There were 2 un-fixable execution mistakes.

Next time: 21 cubes.


----------



## tseitsei (Jan 25, 2015)

CyanSandwich said:


> First MBLD in weeks.
> 
> 12/23 57:39.15[33:14.34]
> 
> ...


Wut?! That memo was slow?? I usually have ~40min memo for my 23 cubes attempts. Anything sub40 is really fast memo for me...


----------



## CyanSandwich (Jan 25, 2015)

tseitsei said:


> Wut?! That memo was slow?? I usually have ~40min memo for my 23 cubes attempts. Anything sub40 is really fast memo for me...


Yeah. But I'm sure I could execute a lot faster If I memo'd slower (which is what was supposed to happen here).
Some results from my log:


Spoiler



23 cubes
1) 27/10/14 - 19/23 56:55.81[29:08.31]
2) 28/10/14 - 21/23 56:57.38[27:17.68] 2t x2
3) 29/10/14 - 22/23 59:08.51+[26:34.60] 2f. 7 min delay on a cube


----------



## LucidCuber (Jan 25, 2015)

Just attempted my first 2 cube MBLD. Failed by 4 corners on the first cube :/ Second cube was fine though and all edges on the first cube which I'm happy about


----------



## tseitsei (Jan 26, 2015)

Just did 23/23 in 58:55 
2nd time I got all correctly... 

@CyanSandwich: Pls learn to execute faster  You could probably do ~30 cubes if you had my execution times... I mean my memo is 10+ min slower than yours but your total times are only ~2min faster than mine :/


----------



## Berd (Jan 26, 2015)

tseitsei said:


> Just did 23/23 in 58:55
> 2nd time I got all correctly...
> 
> @CyanSandwich: Pls learn to execute faster  You could probably do ~30 cubes if you had my execution times... I mean my memo is 10+ min slower than yours but your total times are only ~2min faster than mine :/


Gj man. What method is Cyan using?


----------



## Puggins (Jan 26, 2015)

Given that I will have at least tomorrow off from school due to snow (6-30 inches.) I will have plenty of time to get in 2 multi attempts 3,4 or 5 cubes each.
Hopefully they will be good. First one of the week 1 hour from now.


----------



## pman843 (Jan 26, 2015)

I did a 2/3 mbld last night. The one I didn't solve had two flipped edges . Time was 45.xx (35.xx). My memo sucks


----------



## Puggins (Jan 26, 2015)

pman843 said:


> I did a 2/3 mbld last night. The one I didn't solve had two flipped edges . Time was 45.xx (35.xx). My memo sucks



You can go much faster than you think. Try for sub 30 next time you will most definitely get it. (Memo I mean)

Right after posting the first line, I tried my own 3 cube attempt. 2/3 13:34[8:38]. This was about my 7th 3 cube attempt ever. You can get fast by just practicing over and over.
The mistake was in execution so I memo'd it all right. I think I should learn M2 right now so there is a greater margin of error. (What I mean by this is that it is much harder to mess up an M2 than a T-Perm or a Y-Perm.)


----------



## Meneghetti (Jan 26, 2015)

This weekend I did 2 official MBLD attempts:

10/12 55:03.00
(one edge cycle / 2 flipped edges)

10/12 55:37.00
(messed up execution / 2 flipped edges)

cubecomps results


----------



## CyanSandwich (Jan 26, 2015)

@tseitsei: I'm going back to 21 cubes for a while and slowing down my memo so I'll definitely be improving my execution.


Berd said:


> Gj man. What method is Cyan using?


OP corners with some 3-style. With set-up moves probably about 1/3 of my corners are 3-style. TuRBo edges, with 2 3-style algs and inverses.


----------



## CyanSandwich (Jan 27, 2015)

Wow. Now that's close to the time limit.

19/21 59:59.24[35:39.08]

I went safe on both memo and execution. Better accuracy than I've been getting lately but not great. Going to keep trying until 21/21


----------



## Berd (Jan 27, 2015)

CyanSandwich said:


> Wow. Now that's close to the time limit.
> 
> 19/21 59:59.24[35:39.08]
> 
> I went safe on both memo and execution. Better accuracy than I've been getting lately but not great. Going to keep trying until 21/21


Wow Hahah Gj


----------



## DGCubes (Jan 27, 2015)

I got my second ever 2/2 two days ago: 14:40.248 (memo: 8:48.033). My first was around 18 minutes, so I'm definitely improving! Yesterday I got 2/3, for the second time, and the DNF wasn't even close. It was about 20 minutes though.


----------



## Puggins (Jan 27, 2015)

Berd where have you been with your multi-blind? Its been 4 days according to the post dates. 
Also, 4 cube attempt for me today.


----------



## Berd (Jan 27, 2015)

Puggins said:


> Berd where have you been with your multi-blind? Its been 4 days according to the post dates.
> Also, 4 cube attempt for me today.



I'm having a ~week break to forget previous memos. I also have a french assesment which is using the rooms and I have been lubing + restickering the guanlongs. Soon my friend


----------



## SpicyOranges (Jan 27, 2015)

Whenever I do a multi, I get the worst corners ever. It has happened like 5 times in a row.


----------



## Berd (Jan 27, 2015)

SpicyOranges said:


> Whenever I do a multi, I get the worst corners ever. It has happened like 5 times in a row.


Like twisted corners?


----------



## Puggins (Jan 27, 2015)

Berd said:


> I'm having a ~week break to forget previous memos. I also have a french assesment which is using the rooms and I have been lubing + restickering the guanlongs. Soon my friend



Ahh I see. By the way would you recommend the Guanlongs as a good cube? I'm considering getting one.


----------



## Berd (Jan 27, 2015)

Puggins said:


> Ahh I see. By the way would you recommend the Guanlongs as a good cube? I'm considering getting one.


As MBLD cubes - 100% I got washers and stickers for all of mine and it was still ok. The ones I've lubed are amazing - and they can still be tight and work great.


----------



## Puggins (Jan 27, 2015)

Berd said:


> As MBLD cubes - 100% I got washers and stickers for all of mine and it was still ok. The ones I've lubed are amazing - and they can still be tight and work great.



Thanks. Just watched a review on this. It seems like a great cube and sounds like an Alpha V on video at least. Definitely going to get at least 4 of these before US Nationals in July-August. Also, thinking about the Alpha V, I might try about modding mine. I like the feel of it but corner cutting is horrible.


----------



## Berd (Jan 28, 2015)

Puggins said:


> Thanks. Just watched a review on this. It seems like a great cube and sounds like an Alpha V on video at least. Definitely going to get at least 4 of these before US Nationals in July-August. Also, thinking about the Alpha V, I might try about modding mine. I like the feel of it but corner cutting is horrible.


Fair enough. I'm trying a 10 MBLD tonight, should be cool.


----------



## Leo123 (Jan 28, 2015)

Berd said:


> Fair enough. I'm trying a 10 MBLD tonight, should be cool.



Results from Wednesday attempt?


----------



## Puggins (Jan 28, 2015)

1/2 Fail. 6:31.21[3:19]
One 3 cycle of edges that could have been solved using a TuRBo algorithm which I am in the process of learning. (Skipping M2 because I think its a waste of time to just learn another 2 cycle method.)


----------



## CyanSandwich (Jan 30, 2015)

bj 17/21 58:55.84[36:08.00]

I was a lot better 3 months ago.


Spoiler



02/11/14 - 19/21 45:10.21[22:55.78] 2t, 2f



But practice is practice.


----------



## Berd (Jan 30, 2015)

CyanSandwich said:


> bj 17/21 58:55.84[36:08.00]
> 
> I was a lot better 3 months ago.
> 
> ...


Keep going!


----------



## Leo123 (Jan 30, 2015)

I don't get M2 and I have been learning from cubing worlds tutorial. Any tips?


----------



## Hssandwich (Jan 30, 2015)

Leo123 said:


> I don't get M2 and I have been learning from cubing worlds tutorial. Any tips?



I would recommend using old pochmann edges since it is SOOO much easier to understand, but it is far slower.


----------



## Leo123 (Jan 30, 2015)

Hssandwich said:


> I would recommend using old pochmann edges since it is SOOO much easier to understand, but it is far slower.



I will try it.


----------



## penguinz7 (Jan 30, 2015)

Leo123 said:


> I will try it.



As a fairly advanced 3BLDer I would definitely not recommend learning OP edges. M2 really isn't that hard once you figure it out, and it will save you a lot of time later on. Watch Noahs tutorial again if you need to. What don't you understand about M2? There's a lot of BLDers here who will gladly help you figure it out.


----------



## Iggy (Jan 31, 2015)

21/25 in 56:47.40. Memo was a bit slow, but 17 points is kinda nice


----------



## JasonDL13 (Jan 31, 2015)

penguinz7 said:


> As a fairly advanced 3BLDer I would definitely not recommend learning OP edges.



Fairly advanced? Not offense, but your PB (according to your page) is 2:13.16 (for 3BLD) and your MBLD pb is only 3/3.

I have no idea why people learn M2 but OP/OP then TuRBo/OP is the best way to advance. (Maskow also did a post here)

And if you have any pauses during MBLD you shouldn't switch methods. I got an average of 1m10s per cube using OP/OP in my 9/10 MBLD. I've seen people average higher then that using M2.


----------



## tseitsei (Jan 31, 2015)

JasonDL13 said:


> Fairly advanced? Not offense, but your PB (according to your page) is 2:13.16 (for 3BLD) and your MBLD pb is only 3/3.
> 
> I have no idea why people learn M2 but OP/OP then TuRBo/OP is the best way to advance. (Maskow also did a post here)
> 
> And if you have any pauses during MBLD you shouldn't switch methods. I got an average of 1m10s per cube using OP/OP in my 9/10 MBLD. I've seen people average higher then that using M2.



Yep. At your speed op/op is good enough for multi BUT it really sucks for 3bld so learning m2 is a good idea IMO  but op/op is definitely not limiting your mbld in a lobg time...


----------



## penguinz7 (Jan 31, 2015)

JasonDL13 said:


> *Fairly advanced?* Not offense, but your PB (according to your page) is 2:13.16 (for 3BLD) and your MBLD pb is only 3/3.
> 
> I have no idea why people learn M2 but OP/OP then TuRBo/OP is the best way to advance. (Maskow also did a post here)
> 
> And if you have any pauses during MBLD you shouldn't switch methods. I got an average of 1m10s per cube using OP/OP in my 9/10 MBLD. I've seen people average higher then that using M2.



It's all relative really.


----------



## JasonDL13 (Jan 31, 2015)

tseitsei said:


> Yep. At your speed op/op is good enough for multi BUT it really sucks for 3bld so learning m2 is a good idea IMO  but op/op is definitely not limiting your mbld in a lobg time...



Then learn TuRBo!


----------



## Berd (Jan 31, 2015)

I'm bored of seeing this argument. Either go OP - TuRBo - 3style or M2 - Advanced m2 - 3style. Jason is going one route, I'm going the other.


----------



## JasonDL13 (Jan 31, 2015)

Berd said:


> I'm bored of seeing this argument. Either go OP - TuRBo - 3style or M2 - Advanced m2 - 3style. Jason is going one route, I'm going the other.



I was more annoyed that penguinz said "As a fairly advanced 3BLDer." But I'm also annoyed that (some) people are against Old Pochmann edges. And think M2 is the best method in the world.


----------



## Berd (Jan 31, 2015)

JasonDL13 said:


> I was more annoyed that penguinz said "As a fairly advanced 3BLDer." But I'm also annoyed that (some) people are against Old Pochmann edges. And think M2 is the best method in the world.


Op is great for beginners however for the slightly steeper leaning curve, M2 is great, and a lot faster.


----------



## penguinz7 (Jan 31, 2015)

JasonDL13 said:


> I was more annoyed that penguinz said "As a fairly advanced 3BLDer." But I'm also annoyed that (some) people are against Old Pochmann edges. And think M2 is the best method in the world.



I didn't mean advanced as in speed, I meant as in I've done over a 100 BLD solves, I can execute without pauses and know M2 very well. But you have apoint, I should have phrased it better.


----------



## JasonDL13 (Feb 1, 2015)

penguinz7 said:


> I didn't mean advanced as in speed, I meant as in I've done over a 100 BLD solves, I can execute without pauses and know M2 very well. But you have apoint, I should have phrased it better.



I see. My apologies.


----------



## CyanSandwich (Feb 1, 2015)

18/21 58:06.52[35:45.18]

- 3 edges
- L to leave 3 edges (did a setup move wrong)
- Off by 4 moves (undid a setup move wrong)


Next time I'll be less stupid.


----------



## penguinz7 (Feb 1, 2015)

JasonDL13 said:


> I see. My apologies.



It's all good.


----------



## Berd (Feb 1, 2015)

8/10 in 54:17xx


----------



## penguinz7 (Feb 1, 2015)

Berd said:


> 8/10 in 54:17xx http://tapatalk.imageshack.com/v2/15/02/01/df9d80b26fe8a8ddfb90c7e5d64a9809.jpg



GJ! I haven't practiced MBLD in like a week, I really need to do my 8 attempt..


----------



## Berd (Feb 1, 2015)

penguinz7 said:


> GJ! I haven't practiced MBLD in like a week, I really need to do my 8 attempt..


Thanks - the DNFs tho


----------



## Puggins (Feb 1, 2015)

Berd said:


> Thanks - the DNFs tho



I wanted to tell you great job. You were so close!
I haven't been doing my own multi-blind due to a lot of 2x2 practice. (Go to the Accomplishment Thread and you'll see. I've done like 5 averages of 50 in 3 days)


----------



## penguinz7 (Feb 2, 2015)

Finally did my 8 cube attempt, for those of you who don't know, I just jumped from 3 to 8..
2/8 51.07(39:xx) First two were solved, two has two twisted corners, one had a 3E cycle, one was 5E and two twisted corners, one was an M2 and 5 edges off, and the last was off by quite a lot, I think it was a messed up setup move. I'm actually very happy with how my memo was, the time wasn't great but I remembered all of it, without any trouble at all. (Journey method.)


----------



## Berd (Feb 2, 2015)

penguinz7 said:


> Finally did my 8 cube attempt, for those of you who don't know, I just jumped from 3 to 8..
> 2/8 51.07(39:xx) First two were solved, two has two twisted corners, one had a 3E cycle, one was 5E and two twisted corners, one was an M2 and 5 edges off, and the last was off by quite a lot, I think it was a messed up setup move. I'm actually very happy with how my memo was, the time wasn't great but I remembered all of it, without any trouble at all. (Journey method.)


Nice time! My first 12 cube attempt was 2/12 haha


----------



## JemFish (Feb 2, 2015)

First MBLD attempt ever, and I'm quite satisfied. First cube was a success, second cube was off only by two flipped edges, and I forgot parity fix for the third cube.



Spoiler: MBLD Results



2.2.2015, Monday

1/3

1. L2 U' L2 B2 D2 B2 U' L2 F2 D R' F' L2 U2 R2 L' F' R D' R' U2
2. D2 B2 L2 U' L2 U' F2 R2 U2 L2 U R D F U2 R B2 U' L2 U2 R'
3. B2 L2 D B2 R2 U R2 D F2 U L D2 R D B2 D2 F L2 B' L2 D2

23:52 total; 15:45 memo



I used the method of loci as well as audio letter pairs.

(This post can also be found here.)


----------



## Berd (Feb 2, 2015)

JemFish said:


> First MBLD attempt ever, and I'm quite satisfied. First cube was a success, second cube was off only by two flipped edges, and I forgot parity fix for the third cube.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Keep going!


----------



## JemFish (Feb 3, 2015)

I'm back with my second MBLD attempt ever, and it was worst than the first (in terms of accuracy).



Spoiler: MBLD Results



2.3.2015, Tuesday

0/3

1. L2 B2 F2 D B2 L2 B2 R2 D' F2 U2 R' U' B L2 B2 D' R' D2 U' R (DNF - flipped edge * 2)
2. R2 B2 D R2 B2 U L2 F2 U' B2 L' B D B2 R U' L F2 (DNF - flipped corner * 2)
3. R2 B2 R2 D2 L2 U F2 D' U2 R2 U' F' R' F' L' F' L2 U R2 L' D U' (DNF - wrong edge * 7)

20:18 total; 13:15 memo


----------



## penguinz7 (Feb 6, 2015)

7/8 Second attempt!! WOOO! 40:05.35(29.xx) The one cube was two flipped edges.. Also one was a +2. That was very unexpected and awesome.


----------



## tseitsei (Feb 6, 2015)

penguinz7 said:


> 7/8 Second attempt!! WOOO! 40:05.35(29.xx) The one cube was two flipped edges.. Also one was a +2. That was very unexpected and awesome.



So you still have time for 2-3 more cubes :tu 

GJ


----------



## Rocky0701 (Feb 6, 2015)

penguinz7 said:


> 7/8 Second attempt!! WOOO! 40:05.35(29.xx) The one cube was two flipped edges.. Also one was a +2. That was very unexpected and awesome.


WTF? Nice job man. I don't think I'll be catching you anytime soon.


----------



## Berd (Feb 6, 2015)

penguinz7 said:


> 7/8 Second attempt!! WOOO! 40:05.35(29.xx) The one cube was two flipped edges.. Also one was a +2. That was very unexpected and awesome.


Ties my pb! (Although mine was a min faster )

Super Gj!


----------



## TheCoolMinxer (Feb 10, 2015)

Second MBLD attempt ever, first one was a disaster 0/2 in 10:46 [7:55], second one 1/2 in 11:55 [8:15] (first cube was off by 4 edges) 
Reason: I memorised corners first and edges second, as I would normally do in single BLD and executed then corners first, but I should have started with edges  Memorising and remembering wasn't a problem, I just reviewed each cube 3x to go safe  Next attempt: tomorrow


----------



## Berd (Feb 10, 2015)

TheCoolMinxer said:


> Second MBLD attempt ever, first one was a disaster 0/2 in 10:46 [7:55], second one 1/2 in 11:55 [8:15] (first cube was off by 4 edges)
> Reason: I memorised corners first and edges second, as I would normally do in single BLD and executed then corners first, but I should have started with edges  Memorising and remembering wasn't a problem, I just reviewed each cube 3x to go safe  Next attempt: tomorrow


Gogogo Gj!


----------



## TheCoolMinxer (Feb 11, 2015)

third MBLD attempt: 1/2 in 11:04 [8:30] first cube off by 3 edges  but my time is improving


----------



## bubbagrub (Feb 11, 2015)

A rare event for me: MBLD success. 2/2 in 16:42. Super slow, I know, but I'm very happy with that. My goal now is to get any kind of BLD success in the next competition I go to...


----------



## Berd (Feb 12, 2015)

bubbagrub said:


> A rare event for me: MBLD success. 2/2 in 16:42. Super slow, I know, but I'm very happy with that. My goal now is to get any kind of BLD success in the next competition I go to...


Gj! Go for 4 next time!


----------



## Leo123 (Feb 12, 2015)

Berd said:


> Gj! Go for 4 next time!



I know everything about how to do a blindso,be its just a case of success.


----------



## TheCoolMinxer (Feb 12, 2015)

4th MBLD attempt, really good time : 8:35 [6:15] compared to yesterday 11:04 [8:15]  buuuuuuut... Still 1/2, second cube off by 3 corners, had a problem with recalling my corners on 2nd cube, this explains the DNF... Will do two attempts tomorrow: a fifth time 2 cubes and than for the first time 3 cube since Memo isn't THAT hard for two cubes...

1: D B2 L U F' R2 B' L' U' R B L2 U2 B D2 R2 F' L2 D2 B2 U2 
2: L' F B D F' B' U' D2 B' R' U2 B2 L2 B2 U2 R B2 R' F2 R


----------



## Berd (Feb 13, 2015)

TheCoolMinxer said:


> 4th MBLD attempt, really good time : 8:35 [6:15] compared to yesterday 11:04 [8:15]  buuuuuuut... Still 1/2, second cube off by 3 corners, had a problem with recalling my corners on 2nd cube, this explains the DNF... Will do two attempts tomorrow: a fifth time 2 cubes and than for the first time 3 cube since Memo isn't THAT hard for two cubes...
> 
> 1: D B2 L U F' R2 B' L' U' R B L2 U2 B D2 R2 F' L2 D2 B2 U2
> 2: L' F B D F' B' U' D2 B' R' U2 B2 L2 B2 U2 R B2 R' F2 R



For a succsess, take aolong time for memo!


----------



## TheCoolMinxer (Feb 13, 2015)

Berd said:


> For a succsess, take aolong time for memo!



I toke time for memo, but the scrambles weren't THAT hard... A have a comp in April, do you think I can do 8 cubes, if I do daily MBLD attempts?


----------



## TheCoolMinxer (Feb 13, 2015)

First MBLD attempt with 3 cubes: 2/3 in 20:11 min[~14 min] Again forgot corners on the last cube, but this time, my corner memo was completely gone...  I will again try two cube today, hoping I can get 2/2

Time List:
1. 0.05 B U B2 F2 L2 F2 D' R2 U L2 U2 B2 R' B F' U' L F R' D' F' 
2. 0.25 F D2 B2 F' D2 U2 F' R2 F' D2 B' D' L B2 U F2 D' L' R B F' 
3. 20:11.03 D2 R2 L D F U' F2 L U' R D2 R' U2 R' L B2 L' F2 U2 F2


----------



## Berd (Feb 13, 2015)

TheCoolMinxer said:


> I toke time for memo, but the scrambles weren't THAT hard... A have a comp in April, do you think I can do 8 cubes, if I do daily MBLD attempts?


If you're forgetting memo, you need to review more - go for 8 cubes!


----------



## TheCoolMinxer (Feb 14, 2015)

7th MBLD attempt: 2/2 in 7:22 [5:50] finally! best memo time + best solve time so far! I got it on cam btw
So much better than my very first attempt: 12 min. [8:20]

0.08 F R2 F R L2 B2 D F' U L2 U2 R B D2 B F2 U D2 L2 B2 F2 D2 R2 B U' 
7:22.73 F' B' L B2 R2 B2 R2 L2 D B2 F2 U' F' B U2 F R2 L2 D R U2 L F' U' L'

http://youtu.be/bW8cTwekZGU


----------



## Berd (Feb 19, 2015)

17/20 in around 3 hours. Vid should be out shortly.


----------



## Berd (Feb 21, 2015)

4/5 in 19 mins. Had the 4 cubes memoed sub 10, 3bld was the DNF. I executed O instead of N due to a R3 rather than a R2


----------



## tseitsei (Feb 21, 2015)

Berd said:


> 4/5 in 19 mins. Had the 4 cubes memoed sub 10, 3bld was the DNF. I executed O instead of N due to a R3 rather than a R2



Ok. Now do 15 in one hour  gogogo


----------



## Berd (Feb 21, 2015)

tseitsei said:


> Ok. Now do 15 in one hour  gogogo


10 at the comp next weekend


----------



## Rocky0701 (Feb 22, 2015)

Berd said:


> 10 at the comp next weekend


Awesome! Good luck


----------



## Berd (Feb 22, 2015)

Rocky0701 said:


> Awesome! Good luck


Thankyou!


----------



## CyanSandwich (Feb 28, 2015)

20/21 57:04.74[36:23.49]

Getting back to where I should be.


----------



## Berd (Feb 28, 2015)

CyanSandwich said:


> 20/21 57:04.74[36:23.49]
> 
> Getting back to where I should be.


You tank!


----------



## bubbagrub (Feb 28, 2015)

Just got 2/3 in 24:12.47. Now I feel more confident about trying for 3 in the competition tomorrow...


----------



## Berd (Feb 28, 2015)

bubbagrub said:


> Just got 2/3 in 24:12.47. Now I feel more confident about trying for 3 in the competition tomorrow...


Nice dude!


----------



## ~Adam~ (Feb 28, 2015)

bubbagrub said:


> Just got 2/3 in 24:12.47. Now I feel more confident about trying for 3 in the competition tomorrow...



4:4 in 38 mins gogogo!


----------



## josh42732 (Mar 1, 2015)

About to do a 3 MBLD attempt. Wish me luck, and will let you know the results when I'm done!


----------



## Berd (Mar 1, 2015)

josh42732 said:


> About to do a 3 MBLD attempt. Wish me luck, and will let you know the results when I'm done!


Good luck/ how did you get on!?


----------



## josh42732 (Mar 1, 2015)

Berd said:


> Good luck/ how did you get on!?



Unfortunately, another fail. :/ I completely forgot the memo for the 3rd cube, and the second one was off by two flipped edges, and the first one was off by... well, let's just say it was off. 

I will be doing another attempt sometime today, hopefully will get a success!! Maybe even 1/3!! lol


----------



## Berd (Mar 1, 2015)

6/10 officially. Still lost to a 2/2 for podium (((


----------



## Leo123 (Mar 1, 2015)

Berd said:


> 6/10 officially. Still lost to a 2/2 for podium (((



You got the first 6 all correct except from 1.


----------



## ichcubegerne (Mar 4, 2015)

Got an official 2/3 in about 26 Minutes, but hell yeah im in the ranking and better then all the 1/2 people


----------



## ~Adam~ (Mar 4, 2015)

5/7 in 54:47. Not bad considering I hadn't done an attempt since my last competition when I got 5/6. I'm planning on put in effort for my next competition so hopefully 8 points is within reach.


----------



## Berd (Mar 5, 2015)

cube-o-holic said:


> 5/7 in 54:47. Not bad considering I hadn't done an attempt since my last competition when I got 5/6. I'm planning on put in effort for my next competition so hopefully 8 points is within reach.



GRRRRRR.

Also, 6/8 last night; Sub 30 memo.


----------



## CyanSandwich (Mar 7, 2015)

19/21 53:00.72[28:35.89]

2 flip, 3 corners

I think this memo is a good balance between speed and safety.


----------



## Berd (Mar 7, 2015)

CyanSandwich said:


> 19/21 53:00.72[28:35.89]
> 
> 2 flip, 3 corners
> 
> I think this memo is a good balance between speed and safety.


Gj! Nice time too!


----------



## josh42732 (Mar 7, 2015)

Holy crap. I just got 1/3 21.35.11 [15.00.23] and the two that was off, one of them was a flipped edge, and 3 corners. The other one was 3 edges off. I am sooo excited!! This is the best that I have ever done before and am SUPER excited to practice the whole next week- Spring Break is finally here!!

Also, while I was solving, because I don't have a blindfold- I just wear a hoodie backwards and use the hood- I got asked like 3 different times by my family mid-solve what the heck I was doing. :/ Maybe I could have gotten 3/3 if I could 100% concentrate next time, but I am still VERY happy with the results!!!


----------



## Berd (Mar 7, 2015)

josh42732 said:


> Holy crap. I just got 1/3 21.35.11 [15.00.23] and the two that was off, one of them was a flipped edge, and 3 corners. The other one was 3 edges off. I am sooo excited!! This is the best that I have ever done before and am SUPER excited to practice the whole next week- Spring Break is finally here!!
> 
> Also, while I was solving, because I don't have a blindfold- I just wear a hoodie backwards and use the hood- I got asked like 3 different times by my family mid-solve what the heck I was doing. :/ Maybe I could have gotten 3/3 if I could 100% concentrate next time, but I am still VERY happy with the results!!!



Gogo man! GJ!


----------



## obelisk477 (Mar 15, 2015)

First MBLD attempt ever, went way too safe, but succeeded first try!

2/2 in 21.06.59 [don't know memo].

One was easy though, edge memo was "i have a FaVor..(gets distracted)..AW, U C XNs (asians) in RawHide PaJamas! 

Creates quite the mental picture


----------



## Berd (Mar 15, 2015)

obelisk477 said:


> First MBLD attempt ever, went way too safe, but succeeded first try!
> 
> 2/2 in 21.06.59 [don't know memo].
> 
> ...


Nice! If you need any help, feel free to DM me


----------



## penguinz7 (Mar 15, 2015)

3/7 36:xx Absolutely awful memo time, but whatevs. One was a 3E cycle and two flipped edges. the other three were all one three edge cycle.
I'm probable going to practice 4 or 5 a few times before going back to 7 or 8


----------



## Berd (Mar 16, 2015)

penguinz7 said:


> 3/7 36:xx Absolutely awful memo time, but whatevs. One was a 3E cycle and two flipped edges. the other three were all one three edge cycle.
> I'm probable going to practice 4 or 5 a few times before going back to 7 or 8


You don't have to rush memo, take all the time you need!


----------



## TheCoolMinxer (Apr 2, 2015)

3/3 in 11:03, PB after noumerous close fails! also a minute better than the other attempts

Time List:
1. 0.37 B' F2 U R2 B2 U' R2 F2 D2 U' F2 U B' L' R F R2 U' B2 R2 F2 
2. 0.19 D' R2 D' U2 F2 U' F2 R2 L' U L2 B2 F' R B F' L' D 
3. 11:03.36 R' U2 F2 D2 R D2 L2 F2 D2 U2 R' B F2 D L2 R' U L F' L2 U


----------



## TheCoolMinxer (Apr 2, 2015)

PB, 4/4 in 22:15, second try, first one was a month ago, it was 1/4 in ~35 min. So I am really really happy with this result! going for 5 in the next days! Did this attempt 5 min after my 3/3 haha

4. 0.32 L' U' D2 B L U' D B' R U' F2 U' F2 D2 R2 U B2 U L2 D 
5. 0.21 R U2 B2 F2 R' U2 R U2 R B2 R2 D R2 B2 U2 B' D' L U2 F' U' 
6. 0.35 D' U2 L' U2 R F2 R' F2 D2 F2 U2 R' F L R' B' R2 F R2 F 
7. 22:15.69 U' R' U2 R2 D2 L U2 B2 R U2 R D2 F' D B2 D2 B R2 F D U


----------



## CyanSandwich (Apr 3, 2015)

TheCoolMinxer said:


> PB, 4/4 in 22:15, second try, first one was a month ago, it was 1/4 in ~35 min. So I am really really happy with this result! going for 5 in the next days! Did this attempt 5 min after my 3/3 haha
> 
> 4. 0.32 L' U' D2 B L U' D B' R U' F2 U' F2 D2 R2 U B2 U L2 D
> 5. 0.21 R U2 B2 F2 R' U2 R U2 R B2 R2 D R2 B2 U2 B' D' L U2 F' U'
> ...


Congrats! Also, in qqtimer you can go down to relays and choose "lots of 3x3s"


----------



## TheCoolMinxer (Apr 7, 2015)

CyanSandwich said:


> Congrats! Also, in qqtimer you can go down to relays and choose "lots of 3x3s"


Thanks!


----------



## TheCoolMinxer (Apr 7, 2015)

5/5 second attempt, 28:34, really happy and on video! (tell me if I should upload)

Generated By csTimer on 2015-4-7
avg of 5: 0.05

Time List:
1. 0.05 R U F D2 L' U' L2 D B2 R F2 L' F2 L' B2 D2 L U2 F' 
2. (0.05) D' L2 B D2 F L2 D2 B' F' U2 F2 U R U2 B' F2 R' U B' L2 
3. 0.05 D2 L U2 R D2 R U2 L F2 L' U2 B D2 B2 D F' U' B' R2 U 
4. 0.05 L2 D' B2 U R2 D L2 U R2 U L2 R U' B2 D F U' L' U' B U' 
5. (28:34.21) B2 R2 D2 L B2 F2 R D2 R D' R F L2 B2 R F U' B

I am going for 6 cubes at germanopen  The thing I like about mbld, is, that when you even have one dnf, you can get a couple of points


----------



## Berd (Apr 7, 2015)

TheCoolMinxer said:


> 5/5 second attempt, 28:34, really happy and on video! (tell me if I should upload)
> 
> Generated By csTimer on 2015-4-7
> avg of 5: 0.05
> ...


Wow, GJ! I've failed all my official attempts


----------



## TheCoolMinxer (Apr 7, 2015)

Berd said:


> Wow, GJ! I've failed all my official attempts



Thanks!


----------



## DGCubes (Apr 7, 2015)

I got my PB of 3/3 a week or so ago, so I decided to attempt a 4 cube multi today. Unfortunately, I forgot one word of my memo (and I knew I was forgetting something, but it just would NOT come to me), and I got 3/4. The word was "Oi," as in "Oi, I just failed at multiblind." Maybe I should work on getting some better words for memo...


----------



## Berd (Apr 7, 2015)

DGCubes said:


> I got my PB of 3/3 a week or so ago, so I decided to attempt a 4 cube multi today. Unfortunately, I forgot one word of my memo (and I knew I was forgetting something, but it just would NOT come to me), and I got 3/4. The word was "Oi," as in "Oi, I just failed at multiblind." Maybe I should work on getting some better words for memo...


Yeah, audio pairs aren't good for multi!


----------



## TheCoolMinxer (Apr 8, 2015)

7. 0.06 R L2 U' R2 F2 L2 F2 D' R2 D F2 U2 B L D U2 B2 F R2 D 
8. 0.40 R B' F L2 D2 B2 D2 U2 B U2 R U2 R2 B R D L2 F2 U' 
9. 0.35 D2 R2 B D2 F D2 F R2 B' L2 U2 R' B L B' U2 F' D' R D' 
10. 0.18 R F' L2 D2 B2 L2 F D2 R2 F2 U2 B' L R U L' B D' U B2 
11. 0.50 B2 U2 L2 D2 F' U2 F' D2 F2 U2 L2 U B' R' F2 D' U' R2 B2 R' F' 
12. (44:31.51) F B' R' D F D2 F U R U2 D2 R' B2 R D2 F2 B2 R2 B2

4/6  As I solved my 4th cube, I realised that I forgot to execute a flipped edge on the second cube. So I finished my 4th cube and the I had a 1/3 chance to grab the right cube, but failed (obviously) and now I have two exact same looking dnfs... I hate my life and will try again tomorrow


----------



## Berd (Apr 9, 2015)

TheCoolMinxer said:


> 7. 0.06 R L2 U' R2 F2 L2 F2 D' R2 D F2 U2 B L D U2 B2 F R2 D
> 8. 0.40 R B' F L2 D2 B2 D2 U2 B U2 R U2 R2 B R D L2 F2 U'
> 9. 0.35 D2 R2 B D2 F D2 F R2 B' L2 U2 R' B L B' U2 F' D' R D'
> 10. 0.18 R F' L2 D2 B2 L2 F D2 R2 F2 U2 B' L R U L' B D' U B2
> ...


I would recommend putting the cubes back in the same order when your only doing a small amount. I still put them back in the same order when I'm doing 12 hehehe.


----------



## TheCoolMinxer (Apr 9, 2015)

again 4/6, two times off by 3 edges

7. 0.32 B2 R2 U2 B D2 F D2 L2 B U2 B' R' D B2 D' B F' L2 F2 L F' 
8. 0.19 L2 U2 B2 D' B2 D L2 U F' R' U R D U L2 B2 L2 D 
9. 0.18 D2 R F2 D2 L' B2 D2 U2 R B2 D B' R U R2 F' U' L U' 
10. 0.28 B U' L D' B' U' L2 B R' D2 B2 R D2 B2 R' L' D2 F2 R U 
11. 0.30 D F L2 U2 B U2 L2 U2 B2 D2 B' D2 L D' L2 D' R2 F' 
12. (47:14.20+) R2 D2 F2 R2 U2 R' U2 F2 R' B2 U2 F' U2 R' U F L R D' B2 F'


----------



## Berd (Apr 9, 2015)

TheCoolMinxer said:


> again 4/6, two times off by 3 edges
> 
> 7. 0.32 B2 R2 U2 B D2 F D2 L2 B U2 B' R' D B2 D' B F' L2 F2 L F'
> 8. 0.19 L2 U2 B2 D' B2 D L2 U F' R' U R D U L2 B2 L2 D
> ...


Keep going man, I belive in you!


----------



## TheCoolMinxer (Apr 10, 2015)

I suck... again 4/6, but 13 min faster 
reason for the first dnf: execution mistake during corners
reason for the second dnf: forgot to memorize a 3 cycle somehow
but at least I was able to recall all letter pairs easily

34. 0.14 R2 L' F D2 F' R2 D R' U' F' U2 F2 U2 R2 F2 U2 R D2 R' U2 R 
35. 0.04 B2 U F2 U2 L2 F2 U L2 B2 R2 U' L' F D' B2 R D' F' D L' B' 
36. 0.03 R2 B2 L2 R2 U' B2 R2 D' F2 D2 R2 F L' D2 B F D2 U2 R2 U' F 
37. 0.05 L2 U2 L2 R2 D R2 U' R2 B2 L2 F' D' L' D' L' U' R' B U' R2 
38. 0.05 L' R2 B2 F' L2 R2 U2 F U2 L2 B2 R2 L' B' U' B2 L2 B2 L' D' 
39. 34:10.91 D B' L2 F' U2 L2 F' U2 B L2 B R2 U' F L' U' L2 B D2 L


----------



## TheCoolMinxer (Apr 10, 2015)

I suck... again 4/6, but 13 min faster 
reason for the first dnf: execution mistake during corners
reason for the second dnf: forgot to memorize a 3 cycle somehow
but at least I was able to recall all letter pairs easily

34. 0.14 R2 L' F D2 F' R2 D R' U' F' U2 F2 U2 R2 F2 U2 R D2 R' U2 R 
35. 0.04 B2 U F2 U2 L2 F2 U L2 B2 R2 U' L' F D' B2 R D' F' D L' B' 
36. 0.03 R2 B2 L2 R2 U' B2 R2 D' F2 D2 R2 F L' D2 B F D2 U2 R2 U' F 
37. 0.05 L2 U2 L2 R2 D R2 U' R2 B2 L2 F' D' L' D' L' U' R' B U' R2 
38. 0.05 L' R2 B2 F' L2 R2 U2 F U2 L2 B2 R2 L' B' U' B2 L2 B2 L' D' 
39. 34:10.91 D B' L2 F' U2 L2 F' U2 B L2 B R2 U' F L' U' L2 B D2 L


----------



## Berd (Apr 12, 2015)

7/9 in 40:27. The two dnfs were 2 flipped edges  cool time tho!


----------



## ChickenWrap (Apr 12, 2015)

Berd said:


> 7/9 in 40:27. The two dnfs were 2 flipped edges  cool time tho!
> 
> http://images.tapatalk-cdn.com/15/04/12/9a3bda89087f66e35ac2ab27f37622b1.jpg



Nice job!! I have that same watch and it is also missing its band as well!


----------



## CyanSandwich (Apr 12, 2015)

Berd said:


> 7/9 in 40:27. The two dnfs were 2 flipped edges  cool time tho!


Not too far off then 

Are your orange and yellow on that cube as similar as the photo makes it look? Because that looks like it would be reeeal irritating.


----------



## Berd (Apr 12, 2015)

ChickenWrap said:


> Nice job!! I have that same watch and it is also missing its band as well!


Haha cool! It's a nice MBLD stopwatch haha.


CyanSandwich said:


> Not too far off then
> 
> Are your orange and yellow on that cube as similar as the photo makes it look? Because that looks like it would be reeeal irritating.


I'm getting there. The time suggests I should go for maybe 12 next time? Idk, I think it's the photo?


----------



## CyanSandwich (Apr 12, 2015)

Berd said:


> I'm getting there. The time suggests I should go for maybe 12 next time? Idk, I think it's the photo?


Yeah, in the original photo the orange/yellow corners look similar, but on the edge they're very different (didn't notice). That'll depend on the screen too anyway.

I'd go for 12. Nothing to lose!


----------



## Berd (Apr 12, 2015)

CyanSandwich said:


> Yeah, in the original photo the orange/yellow corners look similar, but on the edge they're very different (didn't notice). That'll depend on the screen too anyway.
> 
> I'd go for 12. Nothing to lose!


Yeah, tomorrow maybe!


----------



## Berd (Apr 13, 2015)

Berd said:


> Yeah, tomorrow maybe!


9/11 in 53:30 finally a pb! 

Look at the dnfs


----------



## TheCoolMinxer (Apr 13, 2015)

Berd said:


> 9/11 in 53:30 finally a pb!
> 
> Look at the dnfs
> 
> ...


Aww, those DNFs! But still GJ!


----------



## Berd (Apr 13, 2015)

TheCoolMinxer said:


> Aww, those DNFs! But still GJ!


Thank you :*


----------



## TheCoolMinxer (Apr 14, 2015)

5/6 in ~39 mins, memo was around 32 min. messed up one cube ;( But now I am quite sure that I can get 6/6 or atleast 5/6 at German Open this weekend! But I will memo very very safely


----------



## Berd (Apr 14, 2015)

TheCoolMinxer said:


> 5/6 in ~39 mins, memo was around 32 min. messed up one cube ;( But now I am quite sure that I can get 6/6 or atleast 5/6 at German Open this weekend! But I will memo very very safely


Yeah remember you can take up to an hour!


----------



## JasonDL13 (Apr 15, 2015)

I'm finally starting to get back into MBLD. I got bored of it because I had been making letter pairs and I picked up programming again. My first attempt (yesterday) was 0/5 37:51[25:26]. 

My next official competition is in under 3 weeks. I'm going to attempt at least 10 for that. I'm doing daily attempts again!


----------



## Berd (Apr 15, 2015)

JasonDL13 said:


> I'm finally starting to get back into MBLD. I got bored of it because I had been making letter pairs and I picked up programming again. My first attempt (yesterday) was 0/5 37:51[25:26]. [emoji14]
> 
> My next official competition is in under 3 weeks. I'm going to attempt at least 10 for that. I'm doing daily attempts again!


Gogogo!


----------



## penguinz7 (Apr 15, 2015)

I'm back for more!!
3/7 41:xx. ohh... This was so bad...  One cube was one move away from two twisted corners, another was 4 moves away from two twisted corners.. The other two were just messes. And apparently this was slower then my slow 8 cube attempt. I guess my last attempt was more then two months ago, but still...


----------



## Berd (Apr 21, 2015)

5/5 in 17:14 [9:43].

Really pushed memo and it worked! Yay!


----------



## obelisk477 (Apr 21, 2015)

Berd said:


> 5/5 in 17:14 [9:43].
> 
> Really pushed memo and it worked! Yay!



gj!


----------



## CyanSandwich (Apr 22, 2015)

Berd said:


> 5/5 in 17:14 [9:43].
> 
> Really pushed memo and it worked! Yay!


Nice. You can theoretically do 15


----------



## Berd (Apr 22, 2015)

CyanSandwich said:


> Nice. You can theoretically do 15


'Theoretically'  

I'll go for 13 in next big attempt.


----------



## tseitsei (Apr 28, 2015)

Ok. So I heard that we'll probably have a comp in June. That means I need to start practising seriously again right after WAPPU (1.5.) to be able to do 23 hopefully. But I'll be happy to do just 21 if I can just get them all right. Also intense 4bld practise must start so I can make a reasonably good NR (sub-4 should be the bare minimum, hopefully closer to 3:30). 

Probably won't practise 3BLD at all because getting the mean needs 3 successful solves (I'm already fast enough) and that is just a matter of luck at this point really. Some 5bld practise also to give me at least a little chance at breaking 5bld NR (but 4bld and mbld are more important, because mbld I can actually get to top-10 in the world if I do good. And 4bld because Olli is too close to my times already  )


----------



## the super cuber (Apr 28, 2015)

4/5 multi blind in 16 minutes and 20 sec (at home). didn't have enough energy to do a big attempt (16 or 18 cubes) so did a small practice attempt instead 

i have a comp with 3 attempts on 29-31 May so Im hoping my times will be good enough to attempt 18 there (since 18/18 willl get me Asr ). my official pb is 13/16 and at home its 11/12 inside the time limit and 18/20 in 1 hour 12 minutes.


----------



## Iggy (Apr 28, 2015)

tseitsei said:


> Ok. So I heard that we'll probably have a comp in June. That means I need to start practising seriously again right after WAPPU (1.5.) to be able to do 23 hopefully. But I'll be happy to do just 21 if I can just get them all right. Also intense 4bld practise must start so I can make a reasonably good NR (sub-4 should be the bare minimum, hopefully closer to 3:30).
> 
> Probably won't practise 3BLD at all because getting the mean needs 3 successful solves (I'm already fast enough) and that is just a matter of luck at this point really. Some 5bld practise also to give me at least a little chance at breaking 5bld NR (but 4bld and mbld are more important, because mbld I can actually get to top-10 in the world if I do good. And 4bld because Olli is too close to my times already  )



All the best


----------



## tseitsei (May 4, 2015)

First MBLD attempt 15/21 in 59:56

Accuracy sucked everything felt slow but still needed to rush...
All DNFs were either corner 3-cycle or 2 twisted corners.

Bad attempt but at least I know I can still do 21 in an hour. Now I just need to get faster to get some safety margin and get used to memoing corners with letter pairs again.


----------



## Berd (May 5, 2015)

tseitsei said:


> First MBLD attempt 15/21 in 59:56
> 
> Accuracy sucked everything felt slow but still needed to rush...
> All DNFs were either corner 3-cycle or 2 twisted corners.
> ...



Keep going man!

9/13 in 50:00.xx Really good time, I reviewed less


----------



## tseitsei (May 6, 2015)

little better this time 17/21 in 58:34

Felt much "easier" to memo fast enough this time :tu

DNFs were 2x 2twisted corners 1x 2flipped edges (memoed wrongly) and 1x edge 3-cycle


----------



## the super cuber (May 6, 2015)

5/5 in 11:04  accuracy was good but the time is awesome for me :O

memo was 7:40 and execution was 3:24 which is 40 sec per cube (really fast for me)

used mostly 3 style for corners as i am beginning to implement it more and more in my solves nowadays


----------



## the super cuber (May 7, 2015)

11/18 in 59:00.46

Accuracy was bad but the time is great for me, the first time I completed over 15 cubes in one hour. I guess all those 5 cube attempts paid off 

6 cubes were off by one edge 3 cycle and 1 was off by a corner cycle (probably small execution/memo mistakes like memorising the mirror piece by mistake)


Now I have a shot at 18/18 Asr


----------



## tseitsei (May 10, 2015)

19/21 @ 59:24 getting better at accuracy but still the time is little too close to be comfortable with 

Again both of the DNFs were 2 twisted corners and both DNFs were in the 5 cubes miniMBLD that I do at the end of the memo/beginning of execution. I had to rush that part because my memo for first 16 was slower than usual. So that probably caused the mistakes. Another one was a memo mistake where I memoed wrong sticker of the right piece and the second was an execution mistake were I memoed and recalled correct letters (OE) but for some reason executed the wrong commutator (TE) :/

Well this was all in all quite nice attempt and if I could get something like this next comp I would be satisfied with it


----------



## Iggy (May 10, 2015)

the super cuber said:


> 11/18 in 59:00.46
> 
> Accuracy was bad but the time is great for me, the first time I completed over 15 cubes in one hour. I guess all those 5 cube attempts paid off
> 
> ...



Gogo AsR  Someone needs to beat it, and it doesn't seem like I'm gonna get it any time soon...


----------



## the super cuber (May 12, 2015)

8/10 in 24:07, (13:37 memo)

accuracy could have been better, but that time is crazy fast for me. at this rate i can do 20 in 48 min


----------



## Berd (May 12, 2015)

denthebro said:


> Here's my 11/12 solve: https://youtu.be/OpspAeqluUo



Gj! Tighten your cubes!


----------



## the super cuber (May 16, 2015)

15/20 in 58:05 [ 33:57 memo]

accuracy needs to be improved but I'm happy I was able to do 20 cubes within one hour 

I would have finished in about 53-54 min but I forgot a letter pair which I took a few minutes to remember. 

Memo felt really fast and I htink all those 5 cube attempts paid off


----------



## Iggy (May 16, 2015)

the super cuber said:


> 15/20 in 58:05 [ 33:57 memo]
> 
> accuracy needs to be improved but I'm happy I was able to do 20 cubes within one hour
> 
> ...



Dang, you're getting really good


----------



## Berd (May 16, 2015)

11/15 in 56:07, bj attempt; still ties pb on point D:


----------



## the super cuber (May 16, 2015)

Iggy said:


> Dang, you're getting really good



thanks!


----------



## biscuit (May 16, 2015)

And I only have two cubes I would consider solving bld. Any one want to send me a few? 

Wait... Maybe I should get a few single solves under my belt first... I'll still take your old not wanted cubes!


----------



## Meneghetti (May 17, 2015)

Pushing my limits! Sucked really bad, but it was fun anyway 

*11/20* 1:07:34.67[40:17.70]


Spoiler


----------



## Berd (May 29, 2015)

11/15 in 49:xx.xx[31:xx.xx] Actually a Pb which is cool!


----------



## tseitsei (May 29, 2015)

19/21 @ 56:32

Nice result after some (3-4) fail attempts. Time was nice also. I usually have had a very tight schedule for 21 cubes (58-60min) but now I was left with nice safety margin  Both DNFs were corner 3-cycles.

I think I could do 23 cubes at the comp in 2 weeks but it would be too risky. I'm probably going to get better result by just parctising and attempting 21 cubes.

If I get a good result I promise I'll try 25 next comp


----------



## DGCubes (May 31, 2015)

Today I got another 3/4 multi, but the unsolved one was just two flipped edges. It felt so terrible, haha.  I got it on cam though; contemplating on whether or not I should upload it. Maybe I'll wait for a 4/4...


----------



## tseitsei (May 31, 2015)

Another 19/21 attempt  time was 57:47

Times are starting to be pretty "safe" I'm left with 2-4mins extra time and that means that even if I don't immediately recall something I can spend some time to figure it out 

Comp in 2 weeks. Hopefully can get 18/21 or better...


----------



## Hari (Jun 6, 2015)

13/17 Multi in 57:09. Got a phone call in the middle which disrupted me a bit.. Could fit in 19 cubes probably, but I'm gonna stick with 17 for now and see if I can cut some time down to sub 50 or so. Memo needs to improve and it was around the 39-40 minute mark.


----------



## TheCoolMinxer (Jun 10, 2015)

Bj: 3/5 in 20:35 [15:50], 1x 2 flipped edges, 1x 2 twisted corners meh... Doing another attempt later though


----------



## Berd (Jun 10, 2015)

TheCoolMinxer said:


> Bj: 3/5 in 20:35 [15:50], 1x 2 flipped edges, 1x 2 twisted corners meh... Doing another attempt later though



Go for 13!


----------



## TheCoolMinxer (Jun 10, 2015)

Berd said:


> Go for 13!


I only have 6 3x3 xD


----------



## Berd (Jun 10, 2015)

TheCoolMinxer said:


> I only have 6 3x3 xD [emoji14]


Nooo! Buy guanlongs!


----------



## josh42732 (Jun 10, 2015)

About to attempt 3 cube MBLD. Have not had a full 3/3 yet. Best is 1/3, but I am hoping that daily attempts will get this success rate up. Wish me luck!


----------



## Berd (Jun 10, 2015)

josh42732 said:


> About to attempt 3 cube MBLD. Have not had a full 3/3 yet. Best is 1/3, but I am hoping that daily attempts will get this success rate up. Wish me luck!


That's what's I did!


----------



## josh42732 (Jun 10, 2015)

Sorry about the glare. I took like 20 pics and this was the best one. If you can't see them, the middle one is solved, and the left is off by 4 edges, and right is just a disaster. 

Is this a good attempt for 4th attempt of 3MBLD? Time was 16:40.50 and memo was like 13:43.79. I might do another one today.


----------



## Berd (Jun 10, 2015)

josh42732 said:


> View attachment 5200 Sorry about the glare. I took like 20 pics and this was the best one. If you can't see them, the middle one is solved, and the left is off by 4 edges, and right is just a disaster.
> 
> Is this a good attempt for 4th attempt of 3MBLD? Time was 16:40.50 and memo was like 13:43.79. I might do another one today.


Not bad! Do you know where you dnfed?


----------



## josh42732 (Jun 10, 2015)

Berd said:


> Not bad! Do you know where you dnfed?



No  I just know to go slower on the memo. I think that before I solve next time, I will review my memo for each cube, and then go through each cube to make sure the memo is matched up to the cube. I think that the 3rd cube on the right was an execution mistake. Also, the memo was really hard because I had letter pairs like XQ, IJ, and JI (different cubes) and TW which is hard to come up with words/images on the spot.


----------



## Berd (Jun 10, 2015)

josh42732 said:


> No  I just know to go slower on the memo. I think that before I solve next time, I will review my memo for each cube, and then go through each cube to make sure the memo is matched up to the cube. I think that the 3rd cube on the right was an execution mistake. Also, the memo was really hard because I had letter pairs like XQ, IJ, and JI (different cubes) and TW which is hard to come up with words/images on the spot.


You had lots of time left, try reviewing once more and going steady on execution.


----------



## ~Adam~ (Jun 10, 2015)

You can switch out Q for a letter on your buffer piece and can use Y or Z instead of X in a pinch.

IJ - InJect
JI - Jiminy Cricket




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DuffyEdge (Jun 11, 2015)

cube-o-holic said:


> IJ - InJect



I'll steal this one. Thanks!


----------



## CyanSandwich (Jun 11, 2015)

Personal opinion, but Indiana Jones is great for IJ.


----------



## CyanSandwich (Jun 11, 2015)

First real Multi attempt in a few months:

21/21 53:54.27[28:30.24]

Finally sub-OcR! It was on cam, but it stopped recording after 47 mins. Silly me, I was supposed to restart the camera after memo.


----------



## ilikecubing (Jun 11, 2015)

josh42732 said:


> No  I just know to go slower on the memo. I think that before I solve next time, I will review my memo for each cube, and then go through each cube to make sure the memo is matched up to the cube. I think that the 3rd cube on the right was an execution mistake. Also, the memo was really hard because I had letter pairs like XQ, IJ, and JI (different cubes) and TW which is hard to come up with words/images on the spot.



Not sure if you are a sports fan but -

JI - John Isner
TW - Theo Walcott



CyanSandwich said:


> First real Multi attempt in a few months:
> 
> 21/21 53:54.27[28:30.24]
> 
> Finally sub-OcR! It was on cam, but it stopped recording after 47 mins. Silly me, I was supposed to restart the camera after memo.



That is an amazing accomplishment  Gj :tu :tu


----------



## Berd (Jun 11, 2015)

CyanSandwich said:


> First real Multi attempt in a few months:
> 
> 21/21 53:54.27[28:30.24]
> 
> Finally sub-OcR! It was on cam, but it stopped recording after 47 mins. Silly me, I was supposed to restart the camera after memo.


Wow very nice! GJ!


----------



## penguinz7 (Jun 11, 2015)

ilikecubing said:


> TW - Theo Walcott



I like Tow for TW. It can be a pretty vivid image. One time I had a Frog towing a cat.


----------



## tseitsei (Jun 11, 2015)

penguinz7 said:


> I like Tow for TW. It can be a pretty vivid image. One time I had a Frog towing a cat.



TW = twerk


----------



## josh42732 (Jun 14, 2015)

tseitsei said:


> TW = twerk



10/10 will use now


----------



## CyanSandwich (Jun 25, 2015)

Lol why can't I sub-hour 25 cubes

22/25 1:00:02.85[32:55.76]

2-twist, 3 corners, execution mistake.


----------



## Berd (Jun 25, 2015)

CyanSandwich said:


> Lol why can't I sub-hour 25 cubes
> 
> 22/25 1:00:02.85[32:55.76]
> 
> 2-twist, 3 corners, execution mistake.


Close! Was your last cube a DNF? Because if so, you would of still got the same result.


----------



## CyanSandwich (Jun 25, 2015)

Berd said:


> Close! Was your last cube a DNF? Because if so, you would of still got the same result.


No, it wasn't. It was painfully close though; had 1 alg left with 1.5 seconds left.


----------



## SixSidedCube (Jun 25, 2015)

CyanSandwich said:


> No, it wasn't. It was painfully close though; had 1 alg left with 1.5 seconds left.



Ahhhhh, now THAT gotta suck! Hopefully we can fit in multi-bld at Hamilton, if you come up! ;D


----------



## tseitsei (Jun 25, 2015)

CyanSandwich said:


> Lol why can't I sub-hour 25 cubes
> 
> 22/25 1:00:02.85[32:55.76]
> 
> 2-twist, 3 corners, execution mistake.



We need to combine your memo and my execution  then 25 cubes would be easy... It takes me ~40min to memo 21 cubes but only ~15-17min to execute so 25 would take around 20min to execute


----------



## CyanSandwich (Jun 25, 2015)

SixSidedCube said:


> Ahhhhh, now THAT gotta suck! Hopefully we can fit in multi-bld at Hamilton, if you come up! ;D


I plan on coming up, and multi is my priority so it'll most likely happen. Hoping I can do 25 cubes comfortably by then.


----------



## Meneghetti (Jun 26, 2015)

First MBLD attempt since last comp (30 days ago)... Definitely gotta practice more often.

12/16 58:14.68[43:58.66]

1- 2 flipped edges (I forgot UL and UB would be switched cuz of parity, so I flipped the wrong edge)
2- 2 flipped edges (forgot executing it)
3- 1 corner 3-cycle (probably executed one cycle the other way)
4- lots of pieces (messed up execution)


----------



## Berd (Jun 26, 2015)

Meneghetti said:


> First MBLD attempt since last comp (30 days ago)... Definitely gotta practice more often.
> 
> 12/16 58:14.68[43:58.66]
> 
> ...


Sub hour tho! Shouldn't you do 17 so you have 4 packs of 4 and a 3bld? ((4x4)+1)


----------



## tseitsei (Jun 26, 2015)

Berd said:


> Sub hour tho! Shouldn't you do 17 so you have 4 packs of 4 and a 3bld? ((4x4)+1)


Maybe he is doing 3x5 + 1 

Not everyone does packs of four. (I do though  )


----------



## Berd (Jun 26, 2015)

tseitsei said:


> Maybe he is doing 3x5 + 1
> 
> Not everyone does packs of four. (I do though  )


Maybe, I always do packs of 4 too.


----------



## the super cuber (Jun 26, 2015)

Berd said:


> Maybe, I always do packs of 4 too.



i do packs of 4, but i always attempt an even number because my 3rd pack of 4 has 3 cubes and the last one is the normal bld cube


----------



## Berd (Jun 26, 2015)

the super cuber said:


> i do packs of 4, but i always attempt an even number because my 3rd pack of 4 has 3 cubes and the last one is the normal bld cube [emoji14]


Ohhh I see. 

---------------------------

8/9 MBLD in 36:00.55 with a 23 min memo. Went really safe trying to go for accuracy. Ties points pb but is faster so a pb is cool.


----------



## tseitsei (Jun 26, 2015)

Berd said:


> Ohhh I see.
> 
> ---------------------------
> 
> ...



If this is your PB you should really try something considerably bigger... you still have more than 20mins left. You could 13-15 cubes sub-hour


----------



## Berd (Jun 26, 2015)

tseitsei said:


> If this is your PB you should really try something considerably bigger... you still have more than 20mins left. You could 13-15 cubes sub-hour



Ive done 15 cube attempts sub 50... I was working on accuracy; I wan only getting 11/15s 

I went super slow on this attempt too.


----------



## josh42732 (Jun 26, 2015)

I decided to put this in the MBLD thread rather than random BLD thread because I thought it fits better in this thread. 

Hey can someone give examples of rooms/locations that they use for MBLD because I can't think of any good, compact rooms anymore. Unless I need to go smaller than I already do (I have 3 rooms/locations. 1st is from my room to the kitchen, 2nd is at my school's band hall, 3rd is all of the traffic lights on the way to school.) , I would have to come up with rooms. Any tips on how to either improve this, or how to add more onto it because I would like to try up to 10 cubes at once, and I just don't have 10 locations. Maybe go a route backwards so instead of having 10 rooms/locations, have 5 and just reverse it? Please help.


----------



## Berd (Jun 26, 2015)

josh42732 said:


> I decided to put this in the MBLD thread rather than random BLD thread because I thought it fits better in this thread.
> 
> Hey can someone give examples of rooms/locations that they use for MBLD because I can't think of any good, compact rooms anymore. Unless I need to go smaller than I already do (I have 3 rooms/locations. 1st is from my room to the kitchen, 2nd is at my school's band hall, 3rd is all of the traffic lights on the way to school.) , I would have to come up with rooms. Any tips on how to either improve this, or how to add more onto it because I would like to try up to 10 cubes at once, and I just don't have 10 locations. Maybe go a route backwards so instead of having 10 rooms/locations, have 5 and just reverse it? Please help.


All my rooms are just maps from the video game Halo: Reach. I don't use any 'real' rooms.


----------



## tseitsei (Jun 26, 2015)

josh42732 said:


> I decided to put this in the MBLD thread rather than random BLD thread because I thought it fits better in this thread.
> 
> Hey can someone give examples of rooms/locations that they use for MBLD because I can't think of any good, compact rooms anymore. Unless I need to go smaller than I already do (I have 3 rooms/locations. 1st is from my room to the kitchen, 2nd is at my school's band hall, 3rd is all of the traffic lights on the way to school.) , I would have to come up with rooms. Any tips on how to either improve this, or how to add more onto it because I would like to try up to 10 cubes at once, and I just don't have 10 locations. Maybe go a route backwards so instead of having 10 rooms/locations, have 5 and just reverse it? Please help.



Ok. I'll give my examples.

I do MBLD in sets of 4 cubes and always put edges of each cube in one location and corners of that same cube to next location. 

So I have 6 "bigger locations" that each have room for 4 cubes so each of these "big locations" have 8 smaller locations within them.

My big locations are:
My previous apartment
Our guild room at university
My current apartment
My car
My local Pub
My aunts mobile home

And to give some examples about the different smaller locations I have I'll "open" My apartment and My car locations for you in more detail:
So My apartment:
1. As I walk in I come to the Hallway and that's my first location that I store the edges of my first cube. Usually something weird is going on with the hat rack
2. Next I open the door to the bathroom and bathroom is the second location. Corners of first cube go here.
3. Then I walk to the kitchen. edges of second cube
4. Then something is happening at the dining table next to kitchen. corners of 2nd cube
5. After that I continue to the living room and first look at the computer spot in the corner. That's location number 5.
6. Then next is the big couch in the living room
7. Then onwards to our bedroom
8. And finally I go from the bedroom to our balcony.

My car is a little different than that:
1. I look out the driver's window and see something happening. Here I usually place stuff on the parking lot that my car is usually parked.
2. Drivers seat
3. The other front seat (don't know what that's called in english... Odd-jobbers seat?)
4. Back seat
5. Then I look out of the back window. Here I also place stuff to environment that I would see from my normal parking spot.
6. Then the trunk of my car
7. Next the roof
8.And finally under the hood


You at least live somewhere so you can get many places just from there 
Hope this helps


----------



## ~Adam~ (Jun 26, 2015)

I use letter pairs and combine 3 pairs per location.

I use a room of a house I know well as a single location or a large room I split into 2.

Using this method I can fit 1 cube into 3 rooms so even in really small houses I can fit 3-4 cubes when utilising the gardens or parking spaces and door step.

You can use friends/family members houses which you know well or you could fit large MBLD attempts into a route around a school.


----------



## josh42732 (Jun 26, 2015)

Berd said:


> All my rooms are just maps from the video game Halo: Reach. I don't use any 'real' rooms.



Well I never play any type of video games at all, so that is out of the picture. 



tseitsei said:


> Ok. I'll give my examples.
> 
> I do MBLD in sets of 4 cubes and always put edges of each cube in one location and corners of that same cube to next location.
> 
> ...



I will try using more places in my house and try to use my house for 4 cubes. Maybe try to squeeze in 5. I live in a 2-story house so there ought to be a lot of places I can utilize. 



cube-o-holic said:


> I use letter pairs and combine 3 pairs per location.
> 
> I use a room of a house I know well as a single location or a large room I split into 2.
> 
> ...



Using friend's houses is actually a good idea. I never thought of that. 

Thank you for helping guys! I am going to try to push myself to from 5-10 cubes in the near future. Thank you for all your help!

*EDIT:*I just thought of random places that I know well and could incorporate into my solves, and I just came up with 15 locations, and I'm sure that there can be more, which can fit around 20-30 cubes. I will try using them in my next 10 cube MBLD attempt.


----------



## Meneghetti (Jun 27, 2015)

Berd said:


> Sub hour tho! Shouldn't you do 17 so you have 4 packs of 4 and a 3bld? ((4x4)+1)



Hmm I usually do packs of 6. This last attempt was like ((2+6+6)+2) doing these last 2 as a 2/2 mbld. But I don't really care that much about these packs 
The reason I'm attempting 16 is that the NR is 13, so I need 14 points in my next comp, which I believe is easier to be achieved with a 15/16 than a 14/14. Not too sure about this tho... Maybe I'll change my mind and attempt 14...


----------



## CyanSandwich (Jun 27, 2015)

22/25 58:38.17[31:47.55]

So I can sub-1 it. The DNFs were quite sad really.

2-flip, 4 edges/corners because of 1 move, and a *single corner twist*. I felt the corner twist, but I was only 50% sure it happened, and I couldn't tell which corner it was by the time I finished the alg.


----------



## tseitsei (Jun 27, 2015)

CyanSandwich said:


> 22/25 58:38.17[31:47.55]
> 
> So I can sub-1 it. The DNFs were quite sad really.
> 
> 2-flip, 4 edges/corners because of 1 move, and a *single corner twist*. I felt the corner twist, but I was only 50% sure it happened, and I couldn't tell which corner it was by the time I finished the alg.



Awesome! Very well done


----------



## Berd (Jun 27, 2015)

CyanSandwich said:


> 22/25 58:38.17[31:47.55]
> 
> So I can sub-1 it. The DNFs were quite sad really.
> 
> 2-flip, 4 edges/corners because of 1 move, and a *single corner twist*. I felt the corner twist, but I was only 50% sure it happened, and I couldn't tell which corner it was by the time I finished the alg.


Nice! Tighten those cubes! My guanlongs have no chance of popping or corner twisting cause they're so tight.


----------



## CyanSandwich (Jun 27, 2015)

tseitsei said:


> Awesome! Very well done


Thanks! Still lots of room for improvement on execution.


Berd said:


> Nice! Tighten those cubes! My guanlongs have no chance of popping or corner twisting cause they're so tight.


Maybe if I find a screwdriver that fits. It's pretty rare though. That's the first time it's happened during bld at least.


----------



## guysensei1 (Jun 27, 2015)

YEEEEES
1. 13:13.95 
1) F B' D' R2 B' U2 B' U L' F D2 F' L2 F D2 B' D2 F2 U2 R2
2) F2 B2 L U2 B' U' F2 D' F R2 U2 D F2 R2 U2 B2 L2 U B2 U 

Finally 2/2 success.

Second scramble was hell though


----------



## CyanSandwich (Jun 29, 2015)

Eek, 22/25 for the 4th time in a row.

57:07.65[32:31.32]

But hey I got sub-60 execution per cube.


----------



## the super cuber (Jun 29, 2015)

Official Multi blind NR again, 18/20 in 56:20. beats my previous NR by 20 seconds.

The DNFs were because of 1 extra move done in edges and one cube by 3 corners (I think memo mistake)

Even if one more cube was solved it would have been Asr 

my next Mbld is at world championship


----------



## Iggy (Jun 29, 2015)

the super cuber said:


> Official Multi blind NR again, 18/20 in 56:20. beats my previous NR by 20 seconds.
> 
> The DNFs were because of 1 extra move done in edges and one cube by 3 corners (I think memo mistake)
> 
> ...



Nice. Good luck for Worlds, gogo podium MBLD


----------



## Berd (Jun 29, 2015)

Gj to both of you! I might go for a 15 cube mbld today!


----------



## tseitsei (Jun 29, 2015)

Berd said:


> Gj to both of you! I might go for a 15 cube mbld today!



I'll try 25 cubes today for the first time. Quite sure it won't be sub-hour but I want to see how much faster do I need to be...


----------



## the super cuber (Jun 29, 2015)

Iggy said:


> Nice. Good luck for Worlds, gogo podium MBLD



Thanks!


----------



## guysensei1 (Jun 29, 2015)

2/2 MBLD
1. 10:48.33 
1) L2 R2 D L2 U2 F2 L2 D F2 U B2 F D2 L2 D F L R' F D2 R
2) D2 B2 U2 L2 U2 R2 U' B2 U L2 U' L' B' R' U R2 U' L U2 F' L2 

The second scramble though


----------



## TheCoolMinxer (Jun 29, 2015)

guysensei1 said:


> 2/2 MBLD
> 1. 10:48.33
> 1) L2 R2 D L2 U2 F2 L2 D F2 U B2 F D2 L2 D F L R' F D2 R
> 2) D2 B2 U2 L2 U2 R2 U' B2 U L2 U' L' B' R' U R2 U' L U2 F' L2
> ...


GJ! Pls try 4BLD or 3/4 MBLD soon! Remember: you have half an hour for 3 cubes


----------



## guysensei1 (Jun 29, 2015)

TheCoolMinxer said:


> GJ! Pls try 4BLD or 3/4 MBLD soon! Remember: you have half an hour for 3 cubes



I sort of learnt the method for 4BLD already, but I'm holding that off till I can comfortable get 3 or 4 MBLD done in a reasonable time.


----------



## tseitsei (Jun 29, 2015)

tseitsei said:


> I'll try 25 cubes today for the first time. Quite sure it won't be sub-hour but I want to see how much faster do I need to be...



Result 21/25 @ 1:02:43

2 DNF was "normal" 2 twisted corners because memoed wrong sticker of right piece and just forgot corner memo of one cube.

Other 2 were stupid. I bumped 1 cube so that it did y rotation and one was a complete mess (must have been some horrible execution mistake. I rarely get execution mistakes during mbld...)

Time was kind of what I expected. I did everything as fast as I comfortably could. Next time I need to do things uncomfortably fast


----------



## Berd (Jun 29, 2015)

tseitsei said:


> Result 21/25 @ 1:02:43
> 
> 2 DNF was "normal" 2 twisted corners because memoed wrong sticker of right piece and just forgot corner memo of one cube.
> 
> ...



You can easily shed 5 mins off! Gj!


----------



## guysensei1 (Jun 30, 2015)

TheCoolMinxer said:


> GJ! Pls try 4BLD or 3/4 MBLD soon! Remember: you have half an hour for 3 cubes



YAYYYYYYYYYYYY
1. 20:38.21 
1) F2 U' B2 D U R2 B2 D2 F2 U L' D' B' R' F R U F2 D L2
2) L2 B' L' F' U' R' B2 L2 U' F U2 L' U2 B2 L2 F2 R U2 F2 L' D2
3) L' B2 L2 D2 R B2 L B2 L' U2 R B' L B2 L B L2 B U B F' 

3/3 

Scrambles were pretty hard too. First one especially.


----------



## Iggy (Jun 30, 2015)

guysensei1 said:


> YAYYYYYYYYYYYY
> 1. 20:38.21
> 1) F2 U' B2 D U R2 B2 D2 F2 U L' D' B' R' F R U F2 D L2
> 2) L2 B' L' F' U' R' B2 L2 U' F U2 L' U2 B2 L2 F2 R U2 F2 L' D2
> ...



Nice!


----------



## Berd (Jun 30, 2015)

guysensei1 said:


> YAYYYYYYYYYYYY
> 1. 20:38.21
> 1) F2 U' B2 D U R2 B2 D2 F2 U L' D' B' R' F R U F2 D L2
> 2) L2 B' L' F' U' R' B2 L2 U' F U2 L' U2 B2 L2 F2 R U2 F2 L' D2
> ...


Gj! A 4bld memo will be less than a 3 cube mbld!


----------



## guysensei1 (Jun 30, 2015)

Berd said:


> Gj! A 4bld memo will be less than a 3 cube mbld!



if M2 in 3bld is like r2 in 4bld, is there an equivalent 4bld wing method to OP?


----------



## TheCoolMinxer (Jun 30, 2015)

guysensei1 said:


> YAYYYYYYYYYYYY
> 1. 20:38.21
> 1) F2 U' B2 D U R2 B2 D2 F2 U L' D' B' R' F R U F2 D L2
> 2) L2 B' L' F' U' R' B2 L2 U' F U2 L' U2 B2 L2 F2 R U2 F2 L' D2
> ...


Nice! And very good time aswell 



guysensei1 said:


> if M2 in 3bld is like r2 in 4bld, is there an equivalent 4bld wing method to OP?


I haven't heard about a method like this, I know you can use Tperms for centers


----------



## guysensei1 (Jul 1, 2015)

19:30.20
2/3 MBLD

2flipped edges


----------



## CyanSandwich (Jul 1, 2015)

20/25 55:36.21[30:57.04]

Getting faster, but poor accuracy. 

4e/4c (1 move), 2-twist twice, 3c twice


----------



## guysensei1 (Jul 1, 2015)

I tried 4 cubes today. Only got 1/4. All the mistakes were flipped/twisted pieces. Visual memo is starting to fail at this number so I think I'll start to put the flipped pieces into my letter pairs.


----------



## tseitsei (Jul 1, 2015)

22/25 @ 1:00:36

Last cube was DNF anyway so that would have been 22/25 1:00:00 officially also 

DNFs were 3c twice and 3e once.

I'm quite positive that my next attempt will be sub-hour already


----------



## guysensei1 (Jul 2, 2015)

3/4 in 28:08
3rd cube was off by 4c4e so execution mistake.


----------



## Berd (Jul 2, 2015)

guysensei1 said:


> 3/4 in 28:08
> 3rd cube was off by 4c4e so execution mistake.


Nice! Remember you still have another 10 minutes to your attempt, so you don't need to rush.


----------



## guysensei1 (Jul 2, 2015)

Berd said:


> Nice! Remember you still have another 10 minutes to your attempt, so you don't need to rush.


I wasn't rushing at all. I go veeeeeery slowly for MBLD (memo and to some extent execution), to ensure maximum accuracy. And let's just say 3/3 MBLD is the most number of solved cubes I've ever gotten in a row, including normal 3BLD


----------



## DGCubes (Jul 2, 2015)

4/4 PB in 27:05.990!!! That took way too many tries to get right, but I'm so happy I did it! I got it on cam, so I'll update this post with the video tomorrow.


----------



## the super cuber (Jul 2, 2015)

DGCubes said:


> 4/4 PB in 27:05.990!!! That took way too many tries to get right, but I'm so happy I did it! I got it on cam, so I'll update this post with the video tomorrow.



Gj!


----------



## CyanSandwich (Jul 3, 2015)

23/26 in 1:02:20.06[33:26.56] or 22/26 in 1:00.00. Finished the last cube with like a second to spare.

I totally blanked on the 4th to last cube, so I saved it for after the "last" cube. Had to remember it by going through all the letter pairs. 
I recommend that by the way, if you forget your memo and want to finish it regardless of time. It usually works for me.

Anyway, the DNFs were all twists/flips.


----------



## tseitsei (Jul 3, 2015)

WOW!

Feels good

23/25 @ 58:38  Sub-hour and accuracy was also quite nice


----------



## NewCuber000 (Jul 3, 2015)

I tried a 3 cube multiblind today (Second multiblind attempt ever, did a 2/2 a while back ago). anyway I was at about 10 minutes half way done memoing my last cube (I would've went over memo again at the end) When all of a sudden my entire family started yelling and screaming and fighting about a lost bag of floss... needless to say I completely forgot my entire memo and just gave up right there XD. I'll probably attempt another 3 cube today, but I'll take my memo a lot slower and make sure to remember it.

I'm finding memoing even just 3 cubes multiblind pretty difficult to do, though... anyone have any quick tips for me I should know about?


----------



## josh42732 (Jul 3, 2015)

NewCuber000 said:


> I tried a 3 cube multiblind today (Second multiblind attempt ever, did a 2/2 a while back ago). anyway I was at about 10 minutes half way done memoing my last cube (I would've went over memo again at the end) When all of a sudden my entire family started yelling and screaming and fighting about a lost bag of floss... needless to say I completely forgot my entire memo and just gave up right there XD. I'll probably attempt another 3 cube today, but I'll take my memo a lot slower and make sure to remember it.
> 
> I'm finding memoing even just 3 cubes multiblind pretty difficult to do, though... anyone have any quick tips for me I should know about?



I would take as much time to memo as you need at first. Don't worry about time, until you can somewhat easily do all three. But, don't just rush into it.


----------



## Berd (Jul 3, 2015)

NewCuber000 said:


> I tried a 3 cube multiblind today (Second multiblind attempt ever, did a 2/2 a while back ago). anyway I was at about 10 minutes half way done memoing my last cube (I would've went over memo again at the end) When all of a sudden my entire family started yelling and screaming and fighting about a lost bag of floss... needless to say I completely forgot my entire memo and just gave up right there XD. I'll probably attempt another 3 cube today, but I'll take my memo a lot slower and make sure to remember it.
> 
> I'm finding memoing even just 3 cubes multiblind pretty difficult to do, though... anyone have any quick tips for me I should know about?


Really visualize your memo in your roman rooms. 

--------------------


I did a chill 3/3 mild for weekly comp, went super safe haha.


----------



## guysensei1 (Jul 3, 2015)

Tried to film MBLD on video, failed every try. 4 cube multi, a bunch of 2 cube ones, all DNF. Sigh


----------



## sk8erman41 (Jul 3, 2015)

first 4 cube attempt:
2/4 29:36.40 
3rd off by one flipped edge, 4th off by 3 misplaced edges 
overall pretty happy with the results. I thought that I had messed up much worse on the 3rd cube but came pretty close. Glad I got the 2 correct.


----------



## josh42732 (Jul 3, 2015)

guysensei1 said:


> Tried to film MBLD on video, failed every try. 4 cube multi, a bunch of 2 cube ones, all DNF. Sigh



Haha!! I will win!!


----------



## guysensei1 (Jul 6, 2015)

tried 5 cubes, only got 1/5...
Ah well.


----------



## Torch (Jul 6, 2015)

Just missed 3/3 by 3 corners. I memorized W instead of V. Time was 13:15.22[7:09.76].


----------



## Berd (Jul 7, 2015)

Torch said:


> Just missed 3/3 by 3 corners. I memorized W instead of V. Time was 13:15.22[7:09.76].


Nice time tho! Don't be afraid to review your memo again; you still had a lot of time left over.


----------



## the super cuber (Jul 7, 2015)

9/10 in 22:40 (13:05 memo)

one cube was off by 2 flipped edges. had a 2-3 minute pause in execution because forgot the first letter pair of one cube, time could have been sub 20 min wthout that.

accuracy is awesome considering i did 3 style corners on every cube and every corner was solved. normally i do a lot of OP for mbld


----------



## tseitsei (Jul 7, 2015)

22/25 @ 59:36.70[40:08.85]

Another 22/25 in a row

Sub-hour again but too close to be comfortable with  Less than 1s/cube to spare...

Also I'll probably have a comp in August with 2 attempts of MBLD :tu And I'll try 25 cubes there and hoping to be at top-10 in the world after that


----------



## Torch (Jul 9, 2015)

3/5 in 27:36.84[17:07.06]. One cube was off by three edges, and the other by 2 corners and 2 edges (something to do with parity, but I can't figure it out exactly).


----------



## the super cuber (Jul 9, 2015)

yay!! 5/5 multiblind in 7:36 [4:05 memo]

memo was 49 sec per cube and exec was 42 per cube

first sub 8 5/5


----------



## josh42732 (Jul 9, 2015)

the super cuber said:


> yay!! 5/5 multiblind in 7:36 [4:05 memo]
> 
> memo was 49 sec per cube and exec was 42 per cube
> 
> first sub 8 5/5


Noice!


----------



## tseitsei (Jul 9, 2015)

the super cuber said:


> yay!! 5/5 multiblind in 7:36 [4:05 memo]
> 
> memo was 49 sec per cube and exec was 42 per cube
> 
> first sub 8 5/5



WOW! fast. Gj


----------



## TheCoolMinxer (Jul 10, 2015)

why? again 5/7 in bj 36:04 [25:xy], wanted to go really slow and safe, but it didn't really help... But I am enjoying those daily mbld attempts again


----------



## tseitsei (Jul 11, 2015)

TheCoolMinxer said:


> why? again 5/7 in bj 36:04 [25:xy], wanted to go really slow and safe, but it didn't really help... But I am enjoying those daily mbld attempts again



Yeah. Slowing down below a certain speed doesnt really help your accuracy anymore I have noticed. The right thing to do then is just add more cube.....


----------



## TheCoolMinxer (Jul 11, 2015)

tseitsei said:


> Yeah. Slowing down below a certain speed doesnt really help your accuracy anymore I have noticed. The right thing to do then is just add more cube.....



So I should try 8 cubes without getting 7/7? Does this really help? Might try this if I even had 8 3x3  I have to buy guanlongs lol


----------



## Berd (Jul 11, 2015)

TheCoolMinxer said:


> So I should try 8 cubes without getting 7/7? Does this really help? Might try this if I even had 8 3x3 [emoji14] I have to buy guanlongs lol


I have 16 guanlongs haha. It's a good investment.


----------



## tseitsei (Jul 11, 2015)

TheCoolMinxer said:


> So I should try 8 cubes without getting 7/7? Does this really help? Might try this if I even had 8 3x3  I have to buy guanlongs lol



Yes. Getting 7 points is IMO much easier to achieve by doing 9/11 for example than 7/7 if you are just fast enough to comfortably fit 11 cubes in an hour... 

In MBLD you should always do as many cubes as you comfortably (without decreasing your accuracy significantly) can do in an hour. That will give you the best possible result.


----------



## Berd (Jul 11, 2015)

Just did the 2/2 MBLD on one cube, I find its really useful for training to 1 look the memo of a 4bld as you cant review. 

Time was 6:32.41 Including scrambling.


----------



## josh42732 (Jul 11, 2015)

Berd said:


> Just did the 2/2 MBLD on one cube, I find its really useful for training to 1 look the memo of a 4bld as you cant review.
> 
> Time was 6:32.41 Including scrambling.


That actually seems like a good idea. I might try that after I mow the lawn and see the minions movie.


----------



## tseitsei (Jul 13, 2015)

21/25 @ 59:21

Accuracy is quite bad but at least I can do it in sub-hour now. Last 3 attempts have been sub-hour. All very close though but still fast enough (22/25 @ 58:34, 21/25 @ 59:21, 22/25 @ 59:43)


----------



## josh42732 (Jul 13, 2015)

tseitsei said:


> 21/25 @ 59:21
> 
> Accuracy is quite bad but at least I can do it in sub-hour now. Last 3 attempts have been sub-hour. All very close though but still fast enough (22/25 @ 58:34, 21/25 @ 59:21, 22/25 @ 59:43)


Noice!!


----------



## Torch (Jul 14, 2015)

4/5 for the second or third time in a row. One cube was off by three edges because I memorized S instead of Q. The time was 23:24.37[14:23.91]. I'm really looking forward to my order of Guanlongs showing up so I can push my hour limit; I'll probably try 9.


----------



## Berd (Jul 14, 2015)

Torch said:


> 4/5 for the second or third time in a row. One cube was off by three edges because I memorized S instead of Q. The time was 23:24.37[14:23.91]. I'm really looking forward to my order of Guanlongs showing up so I can push my hour limit; I'll probably try 9.



When I bought 12 Guanlongs I went and did a straight 12 cube attempt. I had only done 6 before that.


----------



## DGCubes (Jul 15, 2015)

Just got a 5/6 in 44:50.528. That was my first 6 cube attempt (never even attempted 5 before; my PB is a 4/4), so I'm decently happy with that even though it's not a PB.


----------



## Torch (Jul 15, 2015)

After about 6 or 7 failed attempts, I finally got 5/5 (25:17.41[15:12.21])! I'm really looking forward to my Guanlongs showing up tomorrow so I can start trying 9. Hopefully I can be up to double digits by Nationals.


----------



## Berd (Jul 15, 2015)

Torch said:


> After about 6 or 7 failed attempts, I finally got 5/5 (25:17.41[15:12.21])! I'm really looking forward to my Guanlongs showing up tomorrow so I can start trying 9. Hopefully I can be up to double digits by Nationals.


You can so do it with those times on 5/5, gj!


----------



## Genius4Jesus (Jul 16, 2015)

2/3 in 22:16.40

Last cube was off by 5 edges and 2 corners.


----------



## tseitsei (Jul 16, 2015)

23/25 @ 58:04

My best result with 25 cubes so far  (and 4th best ever. Only beaten by my one 23/23 and two 21/21 attempts)

Also fastest 25 cube attempt so far. 
Last 4 attempts have now all been sub-hour and all by less than 2 minutes  I'm quite consistent...


----------



## sk8erman41 (Jul 16, 2015)

YESSSSSSS!!!! Finally!!!! 4/4  9th attempt, so I went super safe on the memo. Now that I have the success, I am going to start to pushing my time to under 20 minutes and then upping the cubes. 

18:50 memo time solve starts at 4:10 in video because of stupid camera that shuts off after 20 min


----------



## josh42732 (Jul 16, 2015)

sk8erman41 said:


> YESSSSSSS!!!! Finally!!!! 4/4  9th attempt, so I went super safe on the memo. Now that I have the success, I am going to start to pushing my time to under 20 minutes and then upping the cubes.
> 
> 18:50 memo time solve starts at 4:10 in video because of stupid camera that shuts off after 20 min https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Rl2FYUIzYqI



LOL reaction. Noice! I still need to get me one of those. I haven't practiced MBLD in a looong time. Only 4BLD.


----------



## Torch (Jul 17, 2015)

First attempt at 11 cubes: 7/11 in 51:43.85[30:29.84]. Better memo and overall time than my 8/9 yesterday. 

The mistakes were:
3 edges
3 corners
2 twisted corners
4 corners 4 edges

I definitely should be able to do 13 by Nationals.


----------



## SirWaffle (Jul 17, 2015)

15/18 1:02:27.52
I reckon i can get 18/18 in sub hour. Last two cubes in this attempt were REALLY bad and then another one had a corner mistake that i kind of knew i made and can hopefully be prevented next time.


----------



## Torch (Jul 17, 2015)

9/13 in 1:00:00+2. I ran out of time in the middle of the 12th cube, and two others were off by 2 flipped edges and 3 corners, respectively. Definitely taking a break from multi for at least 24 hours and stepping back down to 11 for my next attempt.


----------



## sk8erman41 (Jul 18, 2015)

Potentially not the right thread but...
Best way to add new rooms to your journey? Should I just add rooms as I add new cubes, or start a new say 4/4 attempt with all new rooms? I feel like I have good view of my potential new rooms, but have not used them yet and am curious what the best way to learn and use them will be?


----------



## josh42732 (Jul 18, 2015)

sk8erman41 said:


> Potentially not the right thread but...
> Best way to add new rooms to your journey? Should I just add rooms as I add new cubes, or start a new say 4/4 attempt with all new rooms? I feel like I have good view of my potential new rooms, but have not used them yet and am curious what the best way to learn and use them will be?


I may not be the best qualified to give you this answer, but this is how I went from doing single BLD to 4 MBLD and 4BLD. How I started out is I wrote down good room ideas, then for each room, write down the locations in order of how i would do a MBLD, and somehow interconnect them. Then just memorize the journey that you wrote down and use it over and over again so it sticks.


----------



## sk8erman41 (Jul 18, 2015)

I suppose let me clarify. I already do 4 cube MBLD attempts with no issues with my rooms. Should I next do 5 cube attempts with original 4 +1 new or 4 new until they work then continue on and on?


----------



## ~Adam~ (Jul 18, 2015)

9/9 in 50:19
1st time I've attempted over 7 and 1st attempt outside of comp since December when I was building up to 6.

https://youtu.be/4YpVvwks1oI


----------



## Berd (Jul 18, 2015)

cube-o-holic said:


> 9/9 in 50:19
> 1st time I've attempted over 7 and 1st attempt outside of comp since December when I was building up to 6.
> 
> https://youtu.be/4YpVvwks1oI


Haha gj. Somehow better than my pb which is frankly appalling. Well done.


----------



## ~Adam~ (Jul 18, 2015)

1 attempt each month at a comp and not aiming too high seems to do for me ;-)


----------



## TDM (Jul 18, 2015)

2/2 in 6:02.52. Fourth time getting more than one point.

Going to aim for 5 points at TGN (7 cubes, possibly DNF one), possibly more if I noticeably improve.


----------



## Keroma12 (Jul 18, 2015)

7/9 in 43:10.97[28:33] for the weekly comp

Last four attempts before this:
5/7 in 50 (official)
5/7 in 37
5/7 in 39
5/7 in 35 (official)

I guess I finally beat my PB of 4/4 in 18.
Mistakes are usually an extra/missing turn somewhere (4e,4c) or memorizing the wrong corner letters on twisted corners.


----------



## Torch (Jul 18, 2015)

9/13 in 58:52.28[36:26.19]. 3 cubes were off by 3 edges, and one by a D2 and 5 edges. Really annoying!


----------



## Berd (Jul 19, 2015)

10/13 In 52 mins. Why can't I surpasse 7 points!?!?


----------



## h2f (Jul 19, 2015)

Berd said:


> 10/13 In 52 mins. Why can't I surpasse 7 points!?!?



1/9 in 59. I'm gonna try it again soon.


----------



## Torch (Jul 20, 2015)

10/13 in 58:58.16[38:19.72]. The mistakes were:
2 cubes off by 3 edges
1 cube off by 2 flipped edges

Memo was worse than yesterday but execution was better. My PB is still 8/9 in 52:38.


----------



## Berd (Jul 20, 2015)

https://youtu.be/jil-Pv3WBls 

Cry for me!


----------



## h2f (Jul 20, 2015)

Berd said:


> https://youtu.be/jil-Pv3WBls
> 
> Cry for me!



Cant watch it due to copyrights.


----------



## josh42732 (Jul 20, 2015)

h2f said:


> Cant watch it due to copyrights.


Same.


----------



## Berd (Jul 20, 2015)

Should work now!


----------



## josh42732 (Jul 21, 2015)

Berd said:


> Should work now!


Dang that sucks. Would you have gotten 13/13 had you not screwed that up?


----------



## ~Adam~ (Jul 21, 2015)

Berd said:


> https://youtu.be/jil-Pv3WBls
> 
> Cry for me!



So would've been 11/13?

At least you have learnt not to do that again.

I think it's a good idea to keep your cubes in order in case you need to go back to one anyway.
I've never understood the just chucking them to one side but I am dealing with numbers which don't take up too much space.


----------



## tseitsei (Jul 21, 2015)

cube-o-holic said:


> I think it's a good idea to keep your cubes in order in case you need to go back to one anyway.
> I've never understood the just chucking them to one side but I am dealing with numbers which don't take up too much space.



I can't see a reason to keep them in order really. Just make sure that you keep finished cubes clearly separated from unfinished ones.

Chucking them to one side is ok because 
1. It saves time
2. If you recall all of the letters for one cube while executing there really is no reason to go back at it. And if you don't you can just place it somewhere waiting for you to come back to it in the end (if you still have time...) 

So you CAN come back to those cubes that you were hesitant with but you don't waste time carefully placing all cubes in their right places with right orientation


----------



## ~Adam~ (Jul 21, 2015)

I have had one instance of going back to a specific cube to do the final 2 targets.

The same pair came up later in the memo and I realised I hadn't performed it previously.


----------



## tseitsei (Jul 21, 2015)

cube-o-holic said:


> I have had *one* instance of going back to a specific cube to do the final 2 targets.
> 
> The same pair came up later in the memo and I realised I hadn't performed it previously.



Yep. That kind of is my point. One instance every now and then when it saves you 1 cube isn't worth wasting time every single attempt


----------



## ~Adam~ (Jul 21, 2015)

How much time is really wasted by placing them down carefully? 1 second per cube for piece of mind?

Edit - I realise you are pushing the boundaries of what you are capable of and I'm unlikely to get within a couple of mins of the time limit because I like not having pressure on my comp performance.


----------



## tseitsei (Jul 21, 2015)

cube-o-holic said:


> How much time is really wasted by placing them down carefully? 1 second per cube for piece of mind?
> 
> Edit - I realise you are pushing the boundaries of what you are capable of and I'm unlikely to get within a couple of mins of the time limit because I like not having pressure on my comp performance.



Yep. For me wasting even 2s/cube currently means that I might well go over the time limit 

More on topic: PB!!!
24/25 @ 59:14.30[40:30.25] (2s more/cube here would make it 23/25 in 1:00:00 so kind of related to our discussion also...  )

DNF was some kind of an execution mistake (4e and 4c...)


----------



## Berd (Jul 21, 2015)

tseitsei said:


> Yep. For me wasting even 2s/cube currently means that I might well go over the time limit
> 
> More on topic: PB!!!
> 24/25 @ 59:14.30[40:30.25] (2s more/cube here would make it 23/25 in 1:00:00 so kind of related to our discussion also...  )
> ...



GJ! Your execution is very fast! Full 3style?


----------



## tseitsei (Jul 21, 2015)

Berd said:


> GJ! Your execution is very fast! Full 3style?



Yep. Has been full 3style for 2 years now I think. Of course it has evolved from easy to understand to more speed optimal cycles along the way though


----------



## chtiger (Jul 21, 2015)

I'm not at the level as others in this thread, but anyway, I just attempted 4 cubes for the first time. 2/4 in 26:17, 1 cube was off by 3 corners, the other by just 1 twisted corner. I used to think 3 cubes was my limit, so I'm pleased with that attempt.


----------



## Scruggsy13 (Jul 21, 2015)

Woohoo, 2/2 in 8:21.143, took 10 minutes off my previous pb


----------



## ~Adam~ (Jul 21, 2015)

chtiger said:


> I'm not at the level as others in this thread, but anyway, I just attempted 4 cubes for the first time. 2/4 in 26:17, 1 cube was off by 3 corners, the other by just 1 twisted corner. I used to think 3 cubes was my limit, so I'm pleased with that attempt.



Keep pushing your limits. You'll probably surprise yourself.


----------



## Berd (Jul 21, 2015)

7/7 in 28:40, new pb lmao haha.


----------



## guysensei1 (Jul 22, 2015)

How do you guys memorise twisted corners? What I do (I have white on U and yellow on D) is to make letter pairs from where the white and yellow stickers of the twisted corners are. These go in a separate location in the room of course.
Setup: left sune right sune. For this I would memorise either MN or NM since the white sticker is on N and M


----------



## ChaozCubing (Jul 22, 2015)

The only cube I can do BLD is a 2x2 and I only succeed 1/2 of the time, maybe 1/3. I might attempt a 2BLD multi blind with 2 2x2s tomorrow. Here's a vid of my 2BLD PB on camera: https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=5VbKtnL2g5Q


----------



## Torch (Jul 22, 2015)

11/13 in 55:06, PB on time. I really want to get 12/13 or even 13/13 at Nationals.


----------



## chtiger (Jul 22, 2015)

guysensei1 said:


> How do you guys memorise twisted corners? What I do (I have white on U and yellow on D) is to make letter pairs from where the white and yellow stickers of the twisted corners are. These go in a separate location in the room of course.
> Setup: left sune right sune. For this I would memorise either MN or NM since the white sticker is on N and M



I'd guess the most common way is to make a letter pair from where the white/yellow sticker is and where it's supposed to go. So MC and NB in your example if I understand it correctly. If you have a specific spot in your memory location where you always put twisted pieces, then just putting MN in that spot seems like a good way to do it too.

I do it differently, and I know it's bad way, so I don't recommend anybody use my methods, lol, I'm just sharing how I do it. I don't use letter pairs, but with 2 twisted corners I would try to make a 'twisted' pair, so I'd probably come up with 'a twisted MaN'. Since I use a different letter scheme, it would be E and F for me, so probably 'twisted iron' (Fe = iron). If I can't come up with something then I'd just remember 'M and N are twisted'.


----------



## Neilggghhh123 (Jul 22, 2015)

where did you guys learn how to do multibld?


----------



## tseitsei (Jul 22, 2015)

Neilggghhh123 said:


> where did you guys learn how to do multibld?



If you can do 3BLD it's quite self explenatory mostly. Altough you can get some tips to improve from these forums for example. But really in theory it's quite simple. Just use journey/loci and VISUALIZE everything...

And for learning 3BLD I'd recommend Noahs tutorials


----------



## guysensei1 (Jul 23, 2015)

Sigh, another 3/5. This one is especially infuriating.
I completely forgot to memo corners on the 4th cube because edge memo was quite hard (3 or 4 2 swaps I think). Somehow missed it during review. 
Raged and gave up on the last cube lol


----------



## Torch (Jul 23, 2015)

11/13 again, ugh. 2 flipped edges and an edge 3 cycle. The time was quite good for me, though, especially memo: 52:33.30[30:35.65]. I'm happy to be consistent, but I'd really prefer to be accurate too.


----------



## h2f (Jul 24, 2015)

Third try of more than 5 cubes. This time 4/9 in 1 hour. One cube 2 twisted corners. Second two flipped edges. Third off by 3 edges and 2 flipped edge. Last two - mess. Sadly one of last these two was the first I've solved. And the second mess was caused by the whole in memo.


----------



## Torch (Jul 25, 2015)

11/13 in 47:06. Memo was going really badly for the first four cubes, so I pushed the rest of memo and was very surprised to see 28:2x on the stopwatch right before memoing the final cube! Execution was super fast, too. I thought I had 12/13 for about 20 seconds until I found an edge 3-cycle on the back of a cube.


----------



## guysensei1 (Jul 27, 2015)

First try at 6, 3/6
Perhaps I've bitten off more than I can chew


----------



## Torch (Jul 27, 2015)

15/17 in 1:12:16.51[47:42.94]. I knew I wasn't going to be under an hour, but I just wanted to try 17 for fun. 3 corners on one cube and 3 edges on the other.


----------



## TheCoolMinxer (Jul 27, 2015)

guysensei1 said:


> First try at 6, 3/6
> Perhaps I've bitten off more than I can chew


Y not? You just left out 5 cubes, going to six  the next attempt I'll Do with my guanlongs will be from 7 to 11 



Torch said:


> 15/17 in 1:12:16.51[47:42.94]. I knew I wasn't going to be under an hour, but I just wanted to try 17 for fun. 3 corners on one cube and 3 edges on the other.


Wow! You've been improving a lot lately, since you got your guanlongs(?)!!! Was that improvement ez?


----------



## Torch (Jul 27, 2015)

TheCoolMinxer said:


> Y not? You just left out 5 cubes, going to six  the next attempt I'll Do with my guanlongs will be from 7 to 11
> 
> 
> Wow! You've been improving a lot lately, since you got your guanlongs(?)!!! Was that improvement ez?



Thanks! The main reason I've been improving, I think, is that my memo is sticking better, which means quicker review and faster execution. I was improving really fast at the beginning - my first attempt at 11 cubes was faster than my first attempt at 9 the day before! - but now I'm starting to plateau a bit. I think the way for me to improve now is to practice small multis, like 5 in under 15 minutes. 

My short term goal is to get 17 under an hour, but I really want to be able do over 20 in the future. I may have to switch to a faster method to do that, though; right now I use TuRBo edges/OP corners.

I'm also attempting 13 in comp this weekend, at US Nationals!


----------



## chtiger (Jul 28, 2015)

First try at 5 cubes, 2/5 in 44:22. My first mbld attempt that felt difficult. My memory recall seemed fine, but I was unable to think clearly about anything else. Had to redo memo for last cube several times because I kept failing tracing the pieces, and had trouble thinking during execution. Succeeded at one thing, finding my current limit before first comp this weekend. I'll try 3 cubes in 1st round, and if I somehow get 3/3, I may try 5 again in 2nd round.


----------



## tseitsei (Jul 28, 2015)

22/25 @ 59:40

I'm still cutting it close but it seems to always stay just below the hour mark which is enough  From my last 10 attempts only 1 is worse than current NR so I should be able to improve it in next comp 15.-16.8. :tu Especially since I get 2 attempts. 

But then again it's a comp and I'll probably suck


----------



## Keroma12 (Jul 29, 2015)

My GuanLongs arrived today, so I decided to step it up to 11 cubes. I wasn't sure if I was going to fit it in the hour, but surprisingly it was 50:16.32[32:17.77]. Unfortunately it was 7/11, so only 3 points. One was 2 corners twisted, and one was 2 flipped edges. Not sure if memo mistake or execution mistake. On another I mixed up two corner pieces so I had parity on corners but not edges in my memo, and other was 4 edges/4 corners, so extra/missing turn somewhere. No significant recall pauses, and I could definitely push my execution a lot faster if I wanted.

It was only five weeks ago that I tried more than 4 cubes for the first time, which was 5/7 in 50:18, so I'm pretty happy with my progress. If I could get 11 points in competition then I think I would reduce my nemesis list down to around 3 people 



Torch said:


> I'm also attempting 13 in comp this weekend, at US Nationals!





tseitsei said:


> From my last 10 attempts only 1 is worse than current NR so I should be able to improve it in next comp 15.-16.8. :tu Especially since I get 2 attempts.



Good luck!


----------



## guysensei1 (Jul 30, 2015)

4/6 AGAIN 
1 cube off by M (ouch) and another, I missed a 2 cycle of edges.


----------



## josh42732 (Aug 2, 2015)

guysensei1 said:


> 4/6 AGAIN
> 1 cube off by M (ouch) and another, I missed a 2 cycle of edges.


Dang that sucks. I still have yet to get a 4/4 lol. Mostly because I got a new job and marching band is starting up and all, but I still have more 4BLD successes than you!


----------



## h2f (Aug 3, 2015)

I got 7/7 at the moment in 46:33 for the weekly competiotion. I had a problem with 5th cube (6th in execution). I've executed last and back to 6th. Finally I've remebered my memo...


----------



## the super cuber (Aug 7, 2015)

any general tips on doing 30+ cubes within one hour? my best attempt within one hour has been 24 cubes in 59 minutes. approx 1:15 memo per cube is needed for doing 30 cubes sub hour which seems like a daunting task.


----------



## Berd (Aug 8, 2015)

the super cuber said:


> any general tips on doing 30+ cubes within one hour? my best attempt within one hour has been 24 cubes in 59 minutes. approx 1:15 memo per cube is needed for doing 30 cubes sub hour which seems like a daunting task.



I think getting better at 3bld has a huge part of it, knowing every letter pair as well could help.


----------



## AlexMaass (Aug 9, 2015)

http://cubecomps.com/live.php?cid=1070&cat=19&rnd=1

pls


----------



## Myachii (Aug 9, 2015)

Lol this sounds so bad:

1/2 in 14:00

It would've been a lot faster but I realised nearing the end of the second cubes edges that I accidentally shot an edge to N instead of T. I had to undo all of my edges and redo them all. Ironically, this turned out to be the solved cube.

The first cube was off by two edges and three corners.
I'm making progress I guess. I aim to be able to get 3/3 sub-10:00 as soon as possible


----------



## tseitsei (Aug 10, 2015)

:/

I'm starting to fail right before the comp... 20/25 @ 1:00:00

Went 6s over so the last cube was DNF because of that. Forgot corners of 1 cube. 2 were off by corner 3-cycle AND I even managed to fail my normal 3BLD cube  Some kind of execution mistake.

I can't start failing now. I need to break NR this weekend and also top10 in the world :/


----------



## h2f (Aug 10, 2015)

tseitsei said:


> :/
> 
> I'm starting to fail right before the comp... 20/25 @ 1:00:00
> 
> ...



Maybe you need a rest?


----------



## CyanSandwich (Aug 10, 2015)

tseitsei said:


> :/
> 
> I'm starting to fail right before the comp... 20/25 @ 1:00:00
> 
> ...


I think you should try 21-23 cubes. Also don't do any more attempts before the comp.
Another thing is to not put too much pressure on yourself, but that might be hard.


----------



## Torch (Aug 10, 2015)

5/5 in 16:08.98[10:17.26]. Took everything a bit more relaxed, so memo was slow, but execution was super fast for me (1:09.8 per cube). Gotta work my way down to sub-14 or so if I want to be able to do 17 in an hour.


----------



## tseitsei (Aug 10, 2015)

CyanSandwich said:


> I think you should try 21-23 cubes. Also don't do any more attempts before the comp.
> Another thing is to not put too much pressure on yourself, but that might be hard.



I'll try 25 cubes. And I'll probably do 1 more attempt tomorrow or wednesday to try to boost my confidence with a better solve... That way I'll still have 2-3 days pause before comp.


----------



## guysensei1 (Aug 11, 2015)

6/7, 41:21.22
Off by 4 centers 4 edges aka forgot to undo setup move somewhere noooooooooooooooo


----------



## the super cuber (Aug 11, 2015)

17/24 in 1:04 [38 min memo] 
6 cubes off by 3 edges each 

i have a comp this weekend, thinking of attempting either 20 or 22 (22 will give me a chance for Asr though)


----------



## Torch (Aug 11, 2015)

13/15 in 56:59.57. I didn't get the memo time because my computer messed up, but I was still reviewing the first 12 at 31:30, which means memo was probably about 38 minutes. Two edges on one and 4 edges on the other. I expected to go over the hour, so I'm pleased.


----------



## tseitsei (Aug 12, 2015)

58:21.57[39:36.57] 22/25

Last attempt before the comp. If I could get that in a comp I would be happy  That would put me to top-10


----------



## josh42732 (Aug 12, 2015)

tseitsei said:


> 58:21.57[39:36.57] 22/25
> 
> Last attempt before the comp. If I could get that in a comp I would be happy  That would put me to top-10


Good luck!


----------



## guysensei1 (Aug 12, 2015)

4/7 in 38:22.20
gj time, bj result


----------



## Torch (Aug 12, 2015)

tseitsei said:


> 58:21.57[39:36.57] 22/25
> 
> Last attempt before the comp. If I could get that in a comp I would be happy  That would put me to top-10



Good luck! You can do it!


----------



## TheCoolMinxer (Aug 13, 2015)

My guanlongs arrived!
8/10 in 52:50 [42:30]
One cube off by 2 twisted corners
Second(last) cube was scrambled because I messed up the last 4 moves of the yperm at the very last corner target 
Really should have been 9/10, but these are 6 points, so still PB...


----------



## Torch (Aug 14, 2015)

I have a couple questions for anyone who can do 20+ cubes sub-hour:

1. How fast did you improve from smaller numbers to bigger numbers? Did your MBLD improvement correlate with 3BLD improvement, or did one improve more than the other?

2. Do you use 3-style for MBLD? If not, is it because you don't use 3-style for 3BLD either, or to have safer execution?

Thanks!


----------



## tseitsei (Aug 14, 2015)

Torch said:


> I have a couple questions for anyone who can do 20+ cubes sub-hour:
> 
> 1. How fast did you improve from smaller numbers to bigger numbers? Did your MBLD improvement correlate with 3BLD improvement, or did one improve more than the other?
> 
> ...



1. I improved VERY quickly in MBLD because I didn't start practising MBLD before I was already sub-50 at 3BLD and also decent at 4&5BLD. And after I started I was able to do 17 cubes after a few tries to get used to MBLD and was able to get 21 cubes quite easily also. Improving to 25 however took much more practise and time management. 

2. I use full 3-style for MBLD. But method isn't really important in MBLD... I could probably execute (almost) as fast with M2/OP since the limiting factor is still by far the recall speed and not turning speed...


----------



## Torch (Aug 14, 2015)

tseitsei said:


> 1. I improved VERY quickly in MBLD because I didn't start practising MBLD before I was already sub-50 at 3BLD and also decent at 4&5BLD. And after I started I was able to do 17 cubes after a few tries to get used to MBLD and was able to get 21 cubes quite easily also. Improving to 25 however took much more practise and time management.
> 
> 2. I use full 3-style for MBLD. But method isn't really important in MBLD... I could probably execute (almost) as fast with M2/OP since the limiting factor is still by far the recall speed and not turning speed...



I would like to ask one other question: what's your memo schedule? I do packs of four like this:

Memo 1
Memo 2
Refresh 1-2
Memo 3
Memo 4
Refresh 3-4
Refresh 1-4

and then a final refresh of everything at the end before the 3BLD. I only review a cube if I'm uncertain about the memo. 

I hate to keep bothering you but I am interested in how the fast people do things


----------



## tseitsei (Aug 14, 2015)

Torch said:


> I would like to ask one other question: what's your memo schedule? I do packs of four like this:
> 
> Memo 1
> Memo 2
> ...



I don't mind answering  I like to share what I have learned over the years.

I do my 25 cube attempts like this:

memo 1-4
refresh 1-4
memo 5-8
refresh 5-8
memo 9-12
refresh 9-12
memo 12-16
refresh 12-16

BIG REFRESH 1-16

memo 17-20
refresh 17-20
memo 21-24

Normal 3BLD on 25

Execute 21-24
Execute 17-20
Execute rest in order starting from 1


----------



## Meneghetti (Aug 14, 2015)

18/20 1:46:01.68[1:27:50.01]


Spoiler










ultra bj time, ok result
2 flipped corners and one messed up execution


----------



## Berd (Aug 14, 2015)

Meneghetti said:


> 18/20 1:46:01.68[1:27:50.01]
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...


Nice! Beats my 17/20.

Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk


----------



## Meneghetti (Aug 14, 2015)

Berd said:


> Nice! Beats my 17/20.


Thanks! 
What was your memo time?


----------



## Berd (Aug 14, 2015)

Meneghetti said:


> Thanks!
> What was your memo time?


Around and hour and a half. This was when I only did 5 cube mutis tho haha.


----------



## CyanSandwich (Aug 16, 2015)

22/26 1:02:27.05[35:56.86]

2-twist, 2 moves, 1 slice move, 4c/4e.

I think I'll get some decent 3BLD practice in before my next attempt.


----------



## DGCubes (Aug 17, 2015)

Very very sad... I just got a 3/7 multi in 56:10.423 [39:28.145]. I guess I better get a 6/6 before I try a 7/7, especially considering my PB is a 4/4. Although I did get a 5/6 once that should have been a 6/6, haha.


----------



## Torch (Aug 17, 2015)

9/9 in 31:56.71[~21:00]. Memo was pretty meh, but execution was good, and of course accuracy is always great. I still need to get a little faster to do 17 sub-hour.


----------



## verdito (Aug 18, 2015)

first multiBLD attempt ever, and in competition! got 0/3 in 25:xx, looking forward to the next time


----------



## josh42732 (Aug 20, 2015)

Just got 20 guanlongs in hopes of doing that much one day, but dont know how to get from where I am to there. Would just going out there and trying it work? I did that for 4BLD, and on the first attempt, I got a success. How should I progress from 3-4 MBLD to over 10?

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk


----------



## tseitsei (Aug 21, 2015)

First of all being decently fast and accurate at normal 3bld is very important. 

Other important thing is to keep pushing yourself. If you are left with some time at the end of your attempt you should probably try more cubes next time. That's how you improve.

Also be familiar with your memo route and have a good easy to visualize image/word for EVERY letter pair


----------



## OliverPrice (Aug 21, 2015)

Hey guys! I am fairly new to the forums so if this is not in the right place please let me know! I have just got an official 10/11 in 51 mins, very silly lock up on that 1st cube that caused me a wrong turn (shengshou aurora...) anyway, at home i can do 14 -15 cubes in an hour with about 12-13 points consistently on those attempts...i am now wanting to push for that official 15+ anyone have any practice tips? like high-risk-speed attempts? any info or just banter is appreciated


----------



## Torch (Aug 21, 2015)

4/5 in 13:24. My first time with only one review (of the first 4 cubes). I had very few recall issues, and the only mistake was a setup move problem.



OliverPrice said:


> Hey guys! I am fairly new to the forums so if this is not in the right place please let me know! I have just got an official 10/11 in 51 mins, very silly lock up on that 1st cube that caused me a wrong turn (shengshou aurora...) anyway, at home i can do 14 -15 cubes in an hour with about 12-13 points consistently on those attempts...i am now wanting to push for that official 15+ anyone have any practice tips? like high-risk-speed attempts? any info or just banter is appreciated



I'm in about the same situation as you (though you seem to be more accurate than I am). Right now I'm trying smaller attempts with less review than usual, so that I can hopefully start reviewing less in bigger attempts; maybe you could try that.


----------



## OliverPrice (Aug 22, 2015)

Torch said:


> 4/5 in 13:24. My first time with only one review (of the first 4 cubes). I had very few recall issues, and the only mistake was a setup move problem.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm in about the same situation as you (though you seem to be more accurate than I am). Right now I'm trying smaller attempts with less review than usual, so that I can hopefully start reviewing less in bigger attempts; maybe you could try that.



That's actually a really good idea..so you're trying to train yourself to get close to "one review" memo? Do you find that you can actually remember more than you think with little reviewing?


----------



## Torch (Aug 22, 2015)

OliverPrice said:


> That's actually a really good idea..so you're trying to train yourself to get close to "one review" memo? Do you find that you can actually remember more than you think with little reviewing?



Yeah, I was surprised how well I could remember in my attempt this morning. I don't plan on trying to learn to do a big multi "one-pass", but I want to review only once every 4 cubes instead of every 2.


----------



## OliverPrice (Aug 22, 2015)

Hmm that is something to try, yeahh 4 cubes sounds good, i review every 3..when you review do you retrace over each cube? Or just sit there and recall it?


----------



## verdito (Aug 22, 2015)

a lot of practice and improvement in last few days

wednesday: 3/3 in 15:xx
thursday: 3/3 in 10:13 with the scrambles i failed at competition, 2/3 in 9:xx (messed up 1st cube), 2/3 in 10:59.29[6:44.99] (messed up an edge comm by an U)
today friday: 2/4 in 19:xx (didn't memo a flipped edge and got parity wrong in memo, can't recall mistakes in the other one), and finally 3/4 in 18:13.73[11:39.50] by 2 twisted corners i forgot to execute in the last cube

the 3/4 is in my opinion the best accomplishment cuz 2 twisted corners is not that much of a mistake


----------



## OliverPrice (Aug 22, 2015)

verdito said:


> a lot of practice and improvement in last few days
> 
> wednesday: 3/3 in 15:xx
> thursday: 3/3 in 10:13 with the scrambles i failed at competition, 2/3 in 9:xx (messed up 1st cube), 2/3 in 10:59.29[6:44.99] (messed up an edge comm by an U)
> ...



Great job man! It's also great you're improving..you could probably shoot up the number of cubes soon no? your time per cube seems really good for your 3/3's so take a little longer when doing maybe 5 cubes..But anyway good job


----------



## Torch (Aug 22, 2015)

OliverPrice said:


> Hmm that is something to try, yeahh 4 cubes sounds good, i review every 3..when you review do you retrace over each cube? Or just sit there and recall it?



I usually only retrace when I can't remember my memo quickly, or when something about it seems wrong (like shooting to the same edge three times or something like that). Sometimes I do a "spot check" while reviewing and just check a couple cubes randomly. But otherwise, I just sit there with my index finger on top of the cube I'm currently reviewing and recall its memo.


----------



## tseitsei (Aug 22, 2015)

Torch said:


> I usually only retrace when I can't remember my memo quickly, or when something about it seems wrong (like shooting to the same edge three times or something like that). Sometimes I do a "spot check" while reviewing and just check a couple cubes randomly. But otherwise, I just sit there with my index finger on top of the cube I'm currently reviewing and recall its memo.



This is the way to do it. It is waste of time to retrace all cubes while reviewing. You should only retrace if you dont remember your memo or if you notice that your memo is obviously wrong...


----------



## G2013 (Aug 22, 2015)

Yay!

3/3 MBLD, time approx. 10 minutes

First 3/3, 3rd 3 cubes attempt.

I said: "When I get 3/3 I'll start practicing 4BLD".  There I go!


----------



## Berd (Aug 23, 2015)

G2013 said:


> Yay!
> 
> 3/3 MBLD, time approx. 10 minutes
> 
> ...


Very nice! 4bld isn't too daunting really! You'll do great!


----------



## Torch (Aug 23, 2015)

17/21 in 1h19m. 

My analysis:



Spoiler



Memo went pretty well. I reviewed only once every block of four, but I spent a lot of time on the review of the first 16. I finished the first 16 at 37m, and I could definitely sub-hour 17 with that memo time. 

I had big recall issues when executing the first pack of four cubes (which I memorized 17-20), probably because I just made new memo locations to do more than 17 cubes. I forgot the corners of two of them completely.

The other mistakes were 3 edges and 3 corners. The worst part was I remembered the corners that I forgot the second I took off the blindfold and looked at the first corner target of each one. 

I think I can cut off time best by making my memo stick more, so I can refresh and recall faster.



My goal is to get a result at home better than NAR, so 21/21 in <56:53. Hopefully I'll continue to improve quickly!


----------



## kamilprzyb (Aug 25, 2015)

I've just solved 13/13 in 49:23, and it's my new PB
I know that it's slow but at this point I don't care about speed at all. Memo was around 31 minutes, which is ok for me but 1:25 execution per cube is very slow (my average 3bld is about 1:25). Now I have buy more cubes and practice faster solving  btw it was my first mbld attempt after 2 weeks


----------



## verdito (Aug 25, 2015)

OliverPrice said:


> Great job man! It's also great you're improving..you could probably shoot up the number of cubes soon no? your time per cube seems really good for your 3/3's so take a little longer when doing maybe 5 cubes..But anyway good job



thanks man! i only have 4 3x3 lol, but i have rooms for up to 7 cubes by now, and a great idea for putting a lot more




G2013 said:


> Yay!
> 
> 3/3 MBLD, time approx. 10 minutes
> 
> ...



congrats man! go on with 4BLD and get that crappy NR lol

my update: 3/4 in 12:45.00[7:19.59], good recall, but messed up 2nd edge comm in the 2nd cube and just got frustated and scrambled it lol, maybe try 4 cubes again later


----------



## MatejMuzatko (Aug 25, 2015)

Motivated by some people posting in this thread, I started taking multi seriously again  
I did 4 cube attempt today and hoped to do all 4... however, the memo went pretty badly (I can get stuck on one letter pair for minute or more if it sucks)... Memo didn't stuck well and I recalled almost nothing during first review... I started memorising my normal 3BLD cube on around 31:00
anyway, final result is 2/4 in 39:55... pretty close success 
Planning to do some 3BLD practice now, even if I don't care about it, to make my memo and accuracy better....  In future, I would like to do 4, maybe 5 cubes without review, so I hope that is possible for me


----------



## verdito (Aug 26, 2015)

finally! 4/4 in 12:46.39[7:34.19]


----------



## Berd (Aug 28, 2015)

12/13 MBLD in 57:53.

Finally a pb!


----------



## MatejMuzatko (Aug 28, 2015)

Berd said:


> 12/13 MBLD in 57:53.
> 
> Finally a pb!
> 
> http://images.tapatalk-cdn.com/15/08/28/652ae9d69c198da9da8b38888462522b.jpg


Good job!  Two edges can go die though... What was your PB before?


----------



## the super cuber (Aug 28, 2015)

Berd said:


> 12/13 MBLD in 57:53.
> 
> Finally a pb!



Nice!  quite close on the DNF too


----------



## Berd (Aug 28, 2015)

Thank you guys! Pb before was a 7/7 haha. Got to replicate it on Sunday haha.


----------



## DGCubes (Aug 29, 2015)

Berd said:


> 12/13 MBLD in 57:53.
> 
> Finally a pb!
> 
> http://images.tapatalk-cdn.com/15/08/28/652ae9d69c198da9da8b38888462522b.jpg



Wow, AWESOME! And, to quote you, "GJ!"


----------



## MatejMuzatko (Aug 29, 2015)

Berd said:


> Thank you guys! Pb before was a 7/7 haha. Got to replicate it on Sunday haha.



Good luck! Will keep my fingers crossed for you  stack your solved cubes carefully haha 

EDIT: Already 4BLD podium, GJ


----------



## TheCoolMinxer (Aug 30, 2015)

8/11 in 56:26
DNFs:
one parity to much (thought I haven't done parity, so I did it once again)
one 5 edges off
mess


----------



## Berd (Aug 30, 2015)

MatejMuzatko said:


> Good luck! Will keep my fingers crossed for you  stack your solved cubes carefully haha
> 
> EDIT: Already 4BLD podium, GJ


Ty, MBLD was awful, got 6/13. I still remembered the last attempts memo!


----------



## MatejMuzatko (Aug 30, 2015)

Berd said:


> Ty, MBLD was awful, got 6/13. I still remembered the last attempts memo!



That sucks... Was checking on cubecomps... You'll do better on UK Champs  
What were the mistakes?


----------



## the super cuber (Aug 30, 2015)

Berd said:


> Ty, MBLD was awful, got 6/13. I still remembered the last attempts memo!



i got a similar result at my first comp in which i attempted over 2 cubes, i attempted 12 and got 6/12 twice


----------



## Torch (Aug 31, 2015)

8/9 in 29:54. 4 corners 4 edges. 

I took a break for a few days, but now I'm back!


----------



## illius (Aug 31, 2015)

0/5 at ABHC 2015. 

2 cubes : no time
1 cube : scrambled
1 cube : edge flip
1 cube : twisted corner.

waa


----------



## the super cuber (Sep 2, 2015)

16/25 Multiblind in 51:42 [31:15 memo]

accuracy can be improved but the time is awesome


----------



## Meneghetti (Sep 5, 2015)

PB! Very happy with this! 

18/20 54:29.74[40:04.95]


Spoiler


----------



## Berd (Sep 5, 2015)

Meneghetti said:


> PB! Very happy with this!
> 
> 18/20 54:29.74[40:04.95]
> 
> ...


Wow, you've gotten so fast! Gj!


----------



## MatejMuzatko (Sep 7, 2015)

3/4 @ 26:32 
2 twisted corners... Arghh
PB for 4 cubes, but still...


----------



## chtiger (Sep 9, 2015)

Fourth try of 4 cubes, 4/4 in 21:18.25 (faster than my 3/3). I struggled the only time I tried 5 cubes, but now it seems doable. Doing 10+ cubes like a lot of others here still seems superhuman.


----------



## MatejMuzatko (Sep 11, 2015)

Finally! First success of 4 cubes  4/[email protected]:09... Gonna attempt to beat my PB of 6/[email protected]:XY soon  



chtiger said:


> Fourth try of 4 cubes, 4/4 in 21:18.25 (faster than my 3/3). I struggled the only time I tried 5 cubes, but now it seems doable. Doing 10+ cubes like a lot of others here still seems superhuman.


Congrats!


----------



## Meneghetti (Sep 14, 2015)

Got an official 14/20 at Charrua 2015!
Memo was around 43 and my time went out during the last cube execution... Lots of recalling issues. Gotta practice.


----------



## Berd (Sep 14, 2015)

Meneghetti said:


> Got an official 14/20 at Charrua 2015!
> Memo was around 43 and my time went out during the last cube execution... Lots of recalling issues. Gotta practice.


Very nice! You'll soon be getting sup 20 cube attempts sub hour!


----------



## Meneghetti (Sep 14, 2015)

Berd said:


> Very nice! You'll soon be getting sup 20 cube attempts sub hour!


Thanks, Berd! I'll try!


----------



## the super cuber (Sep 20, 2015)

21/26 multiblind in 57:38!!  

this is my best attempt at home and third best ever, my best 2 attempts have been 16 points twice in 56 minutes in competition. (this is 16 points in 57 minutes)

check out the picture of the cubes below-


----------



## MatejMuzatko (Sep 20, 2015)

Hey multi, I'm back! Finally broke my 70+ weeks old PB of 6/[email protected]:XY
My new PB is 5/[email protected]:44
 So happy about this...



the super cuber said:


> 21/26 multiblind in 57:38!!


Congrats! 

Also, I have one question: What do you (15+ points) people do for parities? Now, with few cubes it's easy, I just recap how many parities I have and where they are... I know about tricks like putting blood or something somewhere... what are some other techniques?


----------



## the super cuber (Sep 21, 2015)

MatejMuzatko said:


> Congrats!
> 
> Also, I have one question: What do you (15+ points) people do for parities? Now, with few cubes it's easy, I just recap how many parities I have and where they are... I know about tricks like putting blood or something somewhere... what are some other techniques?



thanks!
i just remember the last target as a single letter in my memo. for example, if my memo is OL TD B then ill memo OLd TeDDy is holding a Bee. During execution i find that there is a single letter at the end of my memo so i know there is parity


----------



## ~Adam~ (Sep 21, 2015)

Using the phonetic alphabet for the last target before parity can be useful.


----------



## Berd (Sep 21, 2015)

I use a cuss as the last letter of memo, empathising the memo.


----------



## h2f (Sep 21, 2015)

During Warsaw Cube Masters new blinder has appeared. His name is Witali Bułatow. He's from Polland. He did 16/16 in 53:28 in his first official attempt ever. He said he's doing 20 at home but he had no more cubes to try more. He use M2/R2 and it looks like he's going to be top blinder soon.


----------



## TheCoolMinxer (Sep 21, 2015)

h2f said:


> During Warsaw Cube Masters new blinder has appeared. His name is Witali Bułatow. He's from Polland. He did 16/16 in 53:28 in his first official attempt ever. He said he's doing 20 at home but he had no more cubes to try more. He use M2/R2 and it looks like he's going to be top blinder soon.


Yeah, I have noticed that guy on cubecomps! Seems like he will do 25 cubes at the next comp or so xD


----------



## newtonbase (Sep 22, 2015)

That's very impressive.


----------



## penguinz7 (Sep 27, 2015)

7/8 MBLD again, it was my first attempt since my previous 7/8 which was in february or something. 4 minutes slower though, with a time of 44:16.  The one cube off was off by 4 edges.


----------



## kamilprzyb (Oct 2, 2015)

12/13 37:30[23:47]
[video]https://youtu.be/dn_JRCnGwJE [/video]
average 1:50 memo/cube and 1:04 execution/cube
Slow execution and 1 weird 3cycle on edges
Still much work to do


----------



## Berd (Oct 2, 2015)

Nice! That's the same as my pb!


----------



## kamilprzyb (Oct 2, 2015)

Berd said:


> Nice! That's the same as my pb!



My PB is 13/13 49:23 and now the goal is to do it under 39 minutes


----------



## youSurname (Oct 4, 2015)

Hey Guys! I'm new to multi blind, so I want to know what are the "benchmarks" in this event. For example, in 3x3, we have sub-20 is where people start to become serious, sub-10 is awesome (perhaps you disagree) etc. So far I've completed 2 successful 2 cube attempts (at home), with maybe 7 mins memo in total, and 1 min exec per cube. My first attempt was done by sentence for cube 2 (first to memo), and regular memo for cube 1 (last to memo). I hear that many people memorise their last cube as a regular memo.

My second attempt used an on the spot loci, with no such experience before. I have to say it worked wonders, and I can still recall my loci memo from a few hours ago. Anyway, I'd like some advice as to what I should be aiming for. I am going to be buying some more cubes for multi blind practise. How many would you guys recommend starting off with? Obviously I will work up to larger numbers, but I want to know roughly where I'll end up. In case it matters, my 3BLD is roughly 2:20 with 50-60s exec using OP/M2, but I know I can improve memo a lot. I memo 3BLD as corners > edges, and exec edges > corners.

Thanks, and I look forward to being a part of the multi blind community.


----------



## Berd (Oct 4, 2015)

Welcome! I'd say you can easily get up to 10 cubes, but you should learn advanced M2 as it's very easy!


----------



## youSurname (Oct 4, 2015)

Ah yes I've been trying some advanced M2 out, and also 3 style corners. Though I've only ever been brave enough to try it in a solve once.


----------



## youSurname (Oct 5, 2015)

I tested the multi blind waters with a 4 cube attempt. Didn't time it, but roughly 35 mins in total, and got 3/4. Perfect memo and recall, but during the second cube at the end of a corner target I slipped and became confused. I even tried it later and I know exactly what went wrong. I guess that's a lesson in not hesitating during BLD solves. I'm really surprised at how condense memo becomes when you group them as images and put them in locations!

Fun times


----------



## TheCoolMinxer (Oct 11, 2015)

9/10 in 45:18.26 [33:45], forgot the entire corner memo on the 5th cube bleh....still PB by 2 points and I am not happy about it because it could have been easily 10/10  next attempt: probably next weekend XD


----------



## guysensei1 (Oct 13, 2015)

Haven't MBLDed in a month or so, so I started small, but I think PB for 3/3
1. 16:02.80 
1) R B2 U2 R' D2 R' B2 F2 U2 R' F2 D F' D2 B' F' R2 D U2 L D'
2) R2 B' L2 F U2 L2 F L2 F' U2 F R U F R' F' U2 F D' R' B2
3) D F' D' F' L B2 R' F' R' U2 R2 F2 L2 B D2 B L2 F' D2 F'


----------



## penguinz7 (Oct 13, 2015)

5/10 50:32.54
(Edge three cycle)x2
four edges
two twisted edges, one twisted corner
4 edges and 4 corners


----------



## kamilprzyb (Oct 18, 2015)

*MBLD PB 15/16 47:43[31]* , my second attempt at 16 cubes
3cycle on edges at 12th cube, no idea where it came from
I'm happy about the result 
Under 3 minutes per cube so in next attempt I'll try 20


----------



## Berd (Oct 18, 2015)

kamilprzyb said:


> *MBLD PB 15/16 47:43[31]* , my second attempt at 16 cubes
> 3cycle on edges at 12th cube, no idea where it came from
> I'm happy about the result
> Under 3 minutes per cube so in next attempt I'll try 20


Nice!


----------



## DELToS (Oct 18, 2015)

Berd said:


> Nice!



Berd I see you everywhere on this forum


----------



## Berd (Oct 18, 2015)

DELToS said:


> Berd I see you everywhere on this forum


Thank you?


----------



## h2f (Oct 18, 2015)

Berd said:


> Thank you?


Its nice to read someones "nice"

patataj patataj patataj


----------



## MatejMuzatko (Oct 18, 2015)

PB! 5/[email protected]:14.. Pretty happy about this ... My 5/5 streak is now 4 



kamilprzyb said:


> *MBLD PB 15/16 47:43[31]* , my second attempt at 16 cubes
> 3cycle on edges at 12th cube, no idea where it came from
> I'm happy about the result
> Under 3 minutes per cube so in next attempt I'll try 20


Impressive!


----------



## kamilprzyb (Oct 19, 2015)

Thanks guys, it's always a great motivation to see your comments.
And in mbld a lot of motivation is needed 
Are you going to try more cubes Matej?


----------



## MatejMuzatko (Oct 19, 2015)

kamilprzyb said:


> Thanks guys, it's always a great motivation to see your comments.
> And in mbld a lot of motivation is needed
> Are you going to try more cubes Matej?



Yes, surely some day  I would like to get to 10+ one day. I am practicing 5 now to become more consistent and faster .
I think 10+ is almost impossible with my unperfect system yet... Every attempt I discover new letter pairs and have to think of new images, and that's what is slowing me down.


----------



## Berd (Oct 19, 2015)

MatejMuzatko said:


> Yes, surely some day  I would like to get to 10+ one day. I am practicing 5 now to become more consistent and faster .
> I think 10+ is almost impossible with my unperfect system yet... Every attempt I discover new letter pairs and have to think of new images, and that's what is slowing me down.


Doing a lot of 3bld will help with that!


----------



## kamilprzyb (Oct 19, 2015)

Having a good memory system is for me the most important thing
I don't use letter pairs, instead I just named every single situation
For example, from UB I have 20 colors, from UL I have 20 characters from video games, from LD I have items ...
I practise it by spelling every single word as fast as I can, and from time to time I'm updating the system if I think that some images aren't good enough.
*Characteristical images = better memo*


----------



## Hari (Oct 20, 2015)

Did a multi after a long time and managed a 12/16 in 43:12[30:03]. Satisfied considering my long break and that the DNFs were 3 cycle of edgesx1 and 3 cycle of cornersx3. Next time, I will probably take memo a tad slower. Recall felt good still, but I floundered on the 3BLD cube. And any good image for XV?? :confused:


----------



## CyanSandwich (Oct 20, 2015)

Hari said:


> Did a multi after a long time and managed a 12/16 in 43:12[30:03]. Satisfied considering my long break and that the DNFs were 3 cycle of edgesx1 and 3 cycle of cornersx3. Next time, I will probably take memo a tad slower. Recall felt good still, but I floundered on the 3BLD cube. And any good image for XV?? :confused:


I use Xavier from X-men. But if you've looked at the wiki you probably don't like that one.


----------



## mark49152 (Oct 20, 2015)

Hari said:


> And any good image for XV?? :confused:


I usually visualize 15 of some other item in that room. Same for other Roman numerals.


----------



## tseitsei (Oct 20, 2015)

If you like football then Xavi is good for XV or xavier from x-men as already said above


----------



## Hari (Oct 20, 2015)

CyanSandwich said:


> I use Xavier from X-men. But if you've looked at the wiki you probably don't like that one.



Tbh, I didn't check that before this post  but I already use XC as Charles Xavier. I like using X-Men for all my X letters but couldn't think of any X-men with V starting names. Ended up using Vinny Jones aka the Juggernaut from X3.



mark49152 said:


> I usually visualize 15 of some other item in that room. Same for other Roman numerals.



Not good for multi, especially with larger attempts 



tseitsei said:


> If you like football then Xavi is good for XV or xavier from x-men as already said above



I'll probably go with this, thanks. Unless I find a good Xman


----------



## MatejMuzatko (Oct 20, 2015)

Berd said:


> Doing a lot of 3bld will help with that!



Thanks for advice! I am not sure though, as I average around 1:30 and if I get some awful cases, I just memorise the letters with no image...
For short term memory it works... Maybe I'll try making a list with fixed words for these 



kamilprzyb said:


> Having a good memory system is for me the most important thing
> I don't use letter pairs, instead I just named every single situation
> For example, from UB I have 20 colors, from UL I have 20 characters from video games, from LD I have items ...
> I practise it by spelling every single word as fast as I can, and from time to time I'm updating the system if I think that some images aren't good enough.
> *Characteristical images = better memo*



I know Maskow does the same... It seems better in some angles of view, but I think one can be as fast using letter pairs as someone using this 
And I don't think it's worth the work to build new system for me, when I have used letter pairs for over a year and I am familiar with the scheme. 
But your system is very cool, and maybe easier for the brain to recall


----------



## newtonbase (Oct 20, 2015)

I use the "sh" sound for X so XV would usually be "shave".


----------



## Hari (Oct 21, 2015)

Did another multi today. 13/17 46:05[31:39]. My times are improving but at the expense of accuracy. Will try again tomorrow.


----------



## pyr14 (Oct 21, 2015)

I never thought i could get sub 30min. i only got it twice at home for 2/4 (sub 30 min) and at comp i pretty much nearly got my overall PB.

next goal is 2/3


----------



## Hari (Oct 22, 2015)

3rd multi attempt in 3 days: 15/17 50:40[36:46]. Much better attempt compared to the last 2 although it was slower. Scrambles being tough had a bit to do with that. Skipped a room on one cube and realized it after I cast it aside :/ so it could have been easy 16/17. Next try tomorrow.

Edit: What do you guys do with your cubes after solving them? Keep them aside randomly like me or keep it in the same orientation in order, so you can pick them up later if need be?


----------



## Iggy (Oct 22, 2015)

Hari said:


> 3rd multi attempt in 3 days: 15/17 50:40[36:46]. Much better attempt compared to the last 2 although it was slower. Scrambles being tough had a bit to do with that. Skipped a room on one cube and realized it after I cast it aside :/ so it could have been easy 16/17. Next try tomorrow.
> 
> Edit: What do you guys do with your cubes after solving them? Keep them aside randomly like me or keep it in the same orientation in order, so you can pick them up later if need be?



I keep them aside randomly unless I can't recall memo. Btw nice attempt!


----------



## mark49152 (Oct 22, 2015)

pyr14 said:


> next goal is 2/3


Why aim for anything other than 100% accuracy?


----------



## ZeshaaK (Oct 22, 2015)

mark49152 said:


> Why aim for anything other than 100% accuracy?



The following is just my opinion on setting goals for multibld.


I personally aim for speed and 50% accuracy. 

Why not 100%? I could aim for 10/10 in 20 minutes or I could aim for 15/20 in 1 hour. Both give you the same amount of points however 15/20 well help you push your limits. I am not saying that 10/10 does not help, but you need to push yourself to do bigger attempts which will make smaller attempts feel easier!

I would only start aiming for 100% accuracy once you are starting to hit a level that you are happy with. For example, if you are constantly getting 12/20 or 15/20 in hour (just within the time limit). It would be time to focus on getting accurate.

In other words if you plan to get 5/5 before moving onto a bigger attempt, you are going to waste time (you will still be improving but slowly and inefficiently). Id suggest attempting more cubes once you get at least 3/5 (50%+ accuracy). 

Just to clarify I am NOT saying to do your max every attempt! This is just about setting goals.


----------



## kamilprzyb (Oct 22, 2015)

I just did my most stupid mistake ever
Somehow one of the cubes fell out of the table 
Could have been a PB, but 17/20 57:51 is still quite ok


----------



## MatejMuzatko (Oct 23, 2015)

kamilprzyb said:


> I just did my most stupid mistake ever
> Somehow one of the cubes fell out of the table
> Could have been a PB, but 17/20 57:51 is still quite ok



Nooooooooo  Reminds me of Berd  
Still incerdible for me


----------



## Berd (Oct 23, 2015)

MatejMuzatko said:


> Nooooooooo  Reminds me of Berd
> Still incerdible for me


That was the worst haha. Gj for sub hour 20!


----------



## kamilprzyb (Oct 23, 2015)

New PB *20/20 58:34 [~42]*
PB by 6 points XD
I wasn't expecting it at all, i expected 2-3 DNFs and it was just my fourth attempt at 20 cubes
It looks like now i have to focus on speed


----------



## Berd (Oct 23, 2015)

kamilprzyb said:


> New PB *20/20 58:34 [~42]*
> PB by 6 points XD
> I wasn't expecting it at all, i expected 2-3 DNFs and it was just my fourth attempt at 20 cubes
> It looks like now i have to focus on speed


Amazing!


----------



## MatejMuzatko (Oct 23, 2015)

kamilprzyb said:


> New PB *20/20 58:34 [~42]*
> PB by 6 points XD
> I wasn't expecting it at all, i expected 2-3 DNFs and it was just my fourth attempt at 20 cubes
> It looks like now i have to focus on speed



Wow, now that's such a jump!  
Congrats


----------



## h2f (Oct 23, 2015)

kamilprzyb said:


> New PB *20/20 58:34 [~42]*
> PB by 6 points XD
> I wasn't expecting it at all, i expected 2-3 DNFs and it was just my fourth attempt at 20 cubes
> It looks like now i have to focus on speed


Congrats. Gratulacje. 

patataj patataj patataj


----------



## Iggy (Oct 24, 2015)

kamilprzyb said:


> New PB *20/20 58:34 [~42]*
> PB by 6 points XD
> I wasn't expecting it at all, i expected 2-3 DNFs and it was just my fourth attempt at 20 cubes
> It looks like now i have to focus on speed



Nice accuracy!


----------



## ZeshaaK (Oct 24, 2015)

kamilprzyb said:


> New PB *20/20 58:34 [~42]*
> PB by 6 points XD
> I wasn't expecting it at all, i expected 2-3 DNFs and it was just my fourth attempt at 20 cubes
> It looks like now i have to focus on speed



Very impressive!


----------



## Hari (Oct 25, 2015)

Did another 17 cube multi after a 1 day break. 12/17 in 54:33[31:02]. Massive recall pauses explains the bad exec time. Not happy with this result. I have a comp coming on Saturday. I've also ordered a new cube(thunderclap) which should reach me on Tuesday or Wednesday. I want to get in an 18 attempt before I do it at comp. While I don't doubt my ability to fit in 18 within the hour, currently I have a system of where I split a 17 multi into 12 long term, 4 medium term and 1 short term. Doing 18 will change this up a bit and I may have to do 5 medium term memo. So, I'm a bit confused on what to do. I want to do at least 17 cubes on Saturday as NR is 16 points now  Also, I know I can be more accurate than this as my memo was slightly rushed for me today and I might take it 5 minutes slower at the comp. So, should I:
a)not do any more multis till comp
b)do one more 17 attempt before comp; to be done day after tomorrow.
c)do an 18 attempt potentially 2-3 days before comp attempt.
Also, when do you guys stop doing multis before a comp? Especially those who practice 15+ cubes.


----------



## CyanSandwich (Oct 25, 2015)

Hari said:


> Did another 17 cube multi after a 1 day break. 12/17 in 54:33[31:02]. Massive recall pauses explains the bad exec time. Not happy with this result. I have a comp coming on Saturday. I've also ordered a new cube(thunderclap) which should reach me on Tuesday or Wednesday. I want to get in an 18 attempt before I do it at comp. While I don't doubt my ability to fit in 18 within the hour, currently I have a system of where I split a 17 multi into 12 long term, 4 medium term and 1 short term. Doing 18 will change this up a bit and I may have to do 5 medium term memo. So, I'm a bit confused on what to do. I want to do at least 17 cubes on Saturday as NR is 16 points now  Also, I know I can be more accurate than this as my memo was slightly rushed for me today and I might take it 5 minutes slower at the comp. So, should I:
> a)not do any more multis till comp
> b)do one more 17 attempt before comp; to be done day after tomorrow.
> c)do an 18 attempt potentially 2-3 days before comp attempt.
> Also, when do you guys stop doing multis before a comp? Especially those who practice 15+ cubes.


In my opinion, stopping at least 3 days beforehand is a good idea. I do better at big attempts in general when I haven't done anything big for several days.
I'd say do an 18 attempt as soon as you can. If it goes badly you should probably do 16-17 in comp.


----------



## Berd (Oct 25, 2015)

CyanSandwich said:


> In my opinion, stopping at least 3 days beforehand is a good idea. I do better at big attempts in general when I haven't done anything big for several days.
> I'd say do an 18 attempt as soon as you can. If it goes badly you should probably do 16-17 in comp.


I did a 13 attempt a week before my comp, I still remembered it during my official 13 attempt. I leave a fortnight now.


----------



## Iggy (Oct 25, 2015)

20/20 official MBLD by Yuxin Wang, had no idea he still cubes  Top 10 is now sup 19 points


----------



## Isaac Lai (Oct 25, 2015)

Iggy said:


> 20/20 official MBLD by Yuxin Wang, had no idea he still cubes  Top 10 is now sup 19 points



It's probably just that he lives in Beijing and doesn't travel elsewhere to go to competitions. Anyway GJ!


----------



## Berd (Oct 25, 2015)

Iggy said:


> 20/20 official MBLD by Yuxin Wang, had no idea he still cubes [emoji14] Top 10 is now sup 19 points


Crazy! I'll get there 1 day!


----------



## Hari (Oct 25, 2015)

CyanSandwich said:


> In my opinion, stopping at least 3 days beforehand is a good idea. I do better at big attempts in general when I haven't done anything big for several days.
> I'd say do an 18 attempt as soon as you can. If it goes badly you should probably do 16-17 in comp.


 Ideally, that is the best thing to do. But I'm still waiting for the 18th cube to arrive. If it comes any later than 3 days before the comp, I think I'll stick to my tried and tested 17. I think I have only 1 attempt at comp, so don't want any unnecessary risks.


----------



## DGCubes (Oct 25, 2015)

I got my PB yesterday; 5/5 in 44:07.51[34:57.002]!






EDIT: Yay, 200th post!


----------



## MatejMuzatko (Oct 26, 2015)

DGCubes said:


> I got my PB yesterday; 5/5 in 44:07.51[34:57.002]!
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=v7a6AhSrzUQ
> 
> EDIT: Yay, 200th post!



Congrats! My PB is 5/5 too


----------



## the super cuber (Nov 5, 2015)

8/10 Multiblind in 13:47!  

Memo was 8:21 and execution was 5:26 (32 sec execution per cube :O)

One cube was dnf by 3 corners and another by 2 twisted corners


----------



## TheCoolMinxer (Nov 5, 2015)

the super cuber said:


> 8/10 Multiblind in 13:47!
> 
> Memo was 8:21 and execution was 5:26 (32 sec execution per cube :O)
> 
> One cube was dnf by 3 corners and another by 2 twisted corners



You're getting on the Maskow level :tu


----------



## kamilprzyb (Nov 5, 2015)

the super cuber said:


> 8/10 Multiblind in 13:47!
> 
> Memo was 8:21 and execution was 5:26 (32 sec execution per cube :O)
> 
> One cube was dnf by 3 corners and another by 2 twisted corners



Wow that's sooo fast Good Job :tu


----------



## the super cuber (Nov 5, 2015)

TheCoolMinxer said:


> You're getting on the Maskow level :tu



Haha Thanks 




kamilprzyb said:


> Wow that's sooo fast Good Job :tu




Thanks!


----------



## kamilprzyb (Nov 7, 2015)

*PB Fail 20/21 59:52[~43]*
Reason of DNF - edges 3cycle, I swap positions of two images in memo of 19th cube
That 8 seconds under 1h XD (Last time I finished last cube at 59:59 and stopped timer at 60:02)
Memo time sucks because I added special recheck after first 16 cubes
Anyway I'm happy about this result


----------



## TheCoolMinxer (Nov 7, 2015)

7/13 in 56:10 - atleast not a dnf result... memo was around 43:10, ntbd
DNF's:
4x lol fail, even failed my normal 3bld, don't want to know what happened to these 4 cubes xD Also I forgot the entire corner memo on the last cube...
1x corner 3 cycle
1x edge 3 cycle

hoping to improve this soon.


----------



## Berd (Nov 7, 2015)

8/9 official MBLD! Got second place!


----------



## mark49152 (Nov 7, 2015)

Berd said:


> 8/9 official MBLD! Got second place!


Awesome, congrats!


----------



## kamilprzyb (Nov 7, 2015)

Berd said:


> 8/9 official MBLD! Got second place!


Good job :tu


----------



## Berd (Nov 7, 2015)

mark49152 said:


> Awesome, congrats!





kamilprzyb said:


> Good job :tu


Thank you both!


----------



## the super cuber (Nov 8, 2015)

Berd said:


> 8/9 official MBLD! Got second place!



Nice!


----------



## MatejMuzatko (Nov 8, 2015)

Berd said:


> 8/9 official MBLD! Got second place!



Congrats, that's cool  Good birthday present?


----------



## ZeshaaK (Nov 8, 2015)

kamilprzyb said:


> *PB Fail 20/21 59:52[~43]*
> Reason of DNF - edges 3cycle, I swap positions of two images in memo of 19th cube
> That 8 seconds under 1h XD (Last time I finished last cube at 59:59 and stopped timer at 60:02)
> Memo time sucks because I added special recheck after first 16 cubes
> Anyway I'm happy about this result



Nice!!


----------



## kamilprzyb (Nov 8, 2015)

ZeshaaK said:


> Nice!!


Thanks 
2nd PB Fail in a row *20/21 57:24[39]*
Today memo was a lot better, and 4 minutes faster so I didn't have to rush the execution
What can I say? I'm just very stupid, I had perfect memo but executed wrong corner target so 17th cube has 3cycle of corners
It looks like the extra recheck helps a lot - 2 19points attempts in a row is still very good result
If I'll improve time 2 minutes more I'll try 22


----------



## MatejMuzatko (Nov 8, 2015)

kamilprzyb said:


> Thanks
> 2nd PB Fail in a row *20/21 57:24[39]*
> Today memo was a lot better, and 4 minutes faster so I didn't have to rush the execution
> What can I say? I'm just very stupid, I had perfect memo but executed wrong corner target so 17th cube has 3cycle of corners
> ...



Wow, you are unlucky, but still an amazing result... You are in a good shape  
Any competitions soon?


----------



## the super cuber (Nov 8, 2015)

*20/25 57:14 [35:08]*

nice attempt, vent very safe. skipped a room on one cube and forgot a pair on another. rest 3 were memo mistakes


----------



## kamilprzyb (Nov 8, 2015)

MatejMuzatko said:


> Wow, you are unlucky, but still an amazing result... You are in a good shape
> Any competitions soon?



Next year I think  Now every comp is either at wrong time for me or it has no mbld
But anyway I don't want to compete now, I"m still too weak. I want to do at least 20 points at comp, and I did it only once at home


----------



## Sergeant Baboon (Nov 8, 2015)

First ever MBLD attempt was a success . 2/2, 15:18.76

Glacial, of course, but I'm fine with that.


----------



## MatejMuzatko (Nov 9, 2015)

the super cuber said:


> http://i68.tinypic.com/33kri84.jpg
> 
> 
> *20/25 57:14 [35:08]*
> ...



Wow, amazing! Hope to get to your level ONE DAY 
What do you mean by skipping a room on one cube? Do you use multiple rooms per cube?


----------



## TheCoolMinxer (Nov 11, 2015)

well, I suck... 7/14 in 55:33

4x mess
1x 2 twistd corners
1x edges 3 cycle
1x forgot to execute my last corner target...


----------



## Berd (Nov 12, 2015)

TheCoolMinxer said:


> well, I suck... 7/14 in 55:33
> 
> 4x mess
> 1x 2 twistd corners
> ...



It'll get better. Race to 15 points?


----------



## TheCoolMinxer (Nov 12, 2015)

Berd said:


> It'll get better. Race to 15 points?



Why not  For me there are still so many hard letter pairs to "learn" tho...


----------



## the super cuber (Nov 12, 2015)

MatejMuzatko said:


> Wow, amazing! Hope to get to your level ONE DAY
> What do you mean by skipping a room on one cube? Do you use multiple rooms per cube?



thank you! 
i use one room per cube, i accidentally did the cube #5 with memo of cube #6. i realised that after i put the cube #5 away so it was dnf


----------



## penguinz7 (Nov 13, 2015)

4/10 
43:24.xx, so pretty happy with the time..


----------



## Berd (Nov 13, 2015)

penguinz7 said:


> 4/10
> 43:24.xx, so pretty happy with the time..


Don't be afraid to take it a bit slower, you have loads of time!


----------



## Berd (Nov 15, 2015)

the super cuber said:


> [url]http://s28.postimg.org/6i4fouey1/IMG_0670.jpg[/url]
> 
> *19/20 cubes in 41:04 [26:10 memo]*
> 
> ...


Amazing time!


----------



## DGCubes (Nov 15, 2015)

the super cuber said:


> [url]http://s17.postimg.org/z7djg8rkb/IMG_0670.jpg[/url]
> 
> *19/20 cubes in 41:04 [26:10 memo]*
> 
> ...



That's crazy! VGJ!


----------



## the super cuber (Nov 15, 2015)

*19/20 cubes in 41:04 [26:10 memo]*


Yay finally Broke my Mbld PB!!  the dnf cube was off by 3 edges because i forgot to execute a letter pair

18 points with almost 19 minutes to spare! 


edit- had to repost because image wasn't uploaded properly


----------



## kamilprzyb (Nov 15, 2015)

the super cuber said:


> http://i67.tinypic.com/2whnw4g.jpg
> 
> 
> *19/20 cubes in 41:04 [26:10 memo]*
> ...



Wow that's crazy, congrats and please continue practicing! :tu

How often do you practice multi? Do you do 1 attempt per day or less or more?
My system is doing one big attempt per day for a week, and then practice 3bld and small multi for few days and start again
and I'm just interested how other people do it


----------



## the super cuber (Nov 15, 2015)

Berd said:


> Amazing time!



Thanks! 



DGCubes said:


> That's crazy! VGJ!



Thank you! 



kamilprzyb said:


> Wow that's crazy, congrats and please continue practicing! :tu
> 
> How often do you practice multi? Do you do 1 attempt per day or less or more?
> My system is doing one big attempt per day for a week, and then practice 3bld and small multi for few days and start again
> and I'm just interested how other people do it



Thank you! 

I don't have a fixed schedule, but I do about one big attempt per week, sometimes 2 in one week if I feel like it  
I generally don't do big attempts on consecutive days as rooms are filled with previous memo sometimes


----------



## kamilprzyb (Nov 15, 2015)

Ok, so race to 22 points? (I have only 22 cubes  )


----------



## the super cuber (Nov 15, 2015)

kamilprzyb said:


> Ok, so race to 22 points? (I have only 22 cubes  )



sure


----------



## kamilprzyb (Nov 15, 2015)

I just finished my week of big-multi (well it's 9 days so it isn't exacly a week)
_20/21 59:52 , 20/21 57:24 , 15/21 58:57 , 19/21 58:11 , 18/21 60:03 , 19/21 58:33 , DNF(incident happend) , 19/21 60:10, 16/21 59:26_
9 attempts in 9 days, mo8(excluding DNF) = 15.5 points best = 19 points
It's pretty bad, and 2 times I went over 1h , 3 times I was very close to 21/21 but did something stupid
One day I'll do "mo week" > 20, I just have to train


----------



## MatejMuzatko (Nov 16, 2015)

kamilprzyb said:


> I just finished my week of big-multi (well it's 9 days so it isn't exacly a week)
> _20/21 59:52 , 20/21 57:24 , 15/21 58:57 , 19/21 58:11 , 18/21 60:03 , 19/21 58:33 , DNF(incident happend) , 19/21 60:10, 16/21 59:26_
> 9 attempts in 9 days, mo8(excluding DNF) = 15.5 points best = 19 points
> It's pretty bad, and 2 times I went over 1h , 3 times I was very close to 21/21 but did something stupid
> One day I'll do "mo week" > 20, I just have to train



Wow, you are crazy! Nice session  I can't even do 5cube multi without a day pause 
I set myself a goal to be better than our NR (14/[email protected]:14) before the end of the year... 
Do you think it's possible when I do 5 now in around 25 minutes, or should I aim lower?


----------



## Berd (Nov 16, 2015)

MatejMuzatko said:


> Wow, you are crazy! Nice session  I can't even do 5cube multi without a day pause
> I set myself a goal to be better than our NR (14/[email protected]:14) before the end of the year...
> Do you think it's possible when I do 5 now in around 25 minutes, or should I aim lower?


Go for 15/15, race me and Henri!


----------



## kamilprzyb (Nov 16, 2015)

MatejMuzatko said:


> Wow, you are crazy! Nice session  I can't even do 5cube multi without a day pause
> I set myself a goal to be better than our NR (14/[email protected]:14) before the end of the year...
> Do you think it's possible when I do 5 now in around 25 minutes, or should I aim lower?


Everything is possible, it's just a matter of practice  I remember when I went from 8 cubes to 13, first attempt was 9/13~63 and my 31st attempt was 13/13~34 And I didn't learn much new things, I just practiced.
Well, going from 5 to 14 would be little crazy, just try to achieve lower goals and you'll get there. People can do lot more than what they think, 
3 months ago I was scared seeing 13 cubes, now 21 is normal for me


----------



## MatejMuzatko (Nov 16, 2015)

kamilprzyb said:


> Everything is possible, it's just a matter of practice  I remember when I went from 8 cubes to 13, first attempt was 9/13~63 and my 31st attempt was 13/13~34 And I didn't learn much new things, I just practiced.
> Well, going from 5 to 14 would be little crazy, just try to achieve lower goals and you'll get there. People can do lot more than what they think,
> 3 months ago I was scared seeing 13 cubes, now 21 is normal for me



Thank you for your experiences and for motivation 




Berd said:


> Go for 15/15, race me and Henri!



Challenge accepted!


----------



## YTCuber (Nov 16, 2015)

3/5 multi fail (58:57+[~30:00])
cube 1: dropped cube while doing a t-perm
cube 2: solved
cube 3: solved
cube 4: corner twist
cube 5: 1 turn away, +2
pb is 4/4


----------



## the super cuber (Nov 16, 2015)

kamilprzyb said:


> I just finished my week of big-multi (well it's 9 days so it isn't exacly a week)
> _20/21 59:52 , 20/21 57:24 , 15/21 58:57 , 19/21 58:11 , 18/21 60:03 , 19/21 58:33 , DNF(incident happend) , 19/21 60:10, 16/21 59:26_
> 9 attempts in 9 days, mo8(excluding DNF) = 15.5 points best = 19 points
> It's pretty bad, and 2 times I went over 1h , 3 times I was very close to 21/21 but did something stupid
> One day I'll do "mo week" > 20, I just have to train



nice! 15.5 mo8 is pretty awesome


----------



## kamilprzyb (Nov 16, 2015)

the super cuber said:


> nice! 15.5 mo8 is pretty awesome



But my memo takes 39-43 min and you did 26 
Mine is so slow  (yet)


----------



## the super cuber (Nov 17, 2015)

kamilprzyb said:


> But my memo takes 39-43 min and you did 26
> Mine is so slow  (yet)



Yeah I'm sure that will improve 

---

5/5 Mbld in 5:31!! [2:56 memo]

PB time for 5 cubes, first 4 cubes were memorised in 1:59, then took ~35 sec to review all 4 then did last cube as normal 3bld.

Hoping for sub 5 minutes soon


----------



## MatejMuzatko (Nov 17, 2015)

the super cuber said:


> Yeah I'm sure that will improve
> 
> ---
> 
> ...



Cool! You can do sub5!  X/X sub-X is so cool


----------



## Berd (Nov 18, 2015)

MatejMuzatko said:


> Cool! You can do sub5!  X/X sub-X is so cool


I know, I've done 1/1 in 59.xx but u don't think that counts haha.


----------



## MatejMuzatko (Nov 18, 2015)

Berd said:


> I know, I've done 1/1 in 59.xx but u don't think that counts haha.



Haha  Talking about multiBLD of course... 

As I feel my memory system gets better and better, my results get worse and worse... 3/[email protected]:14... Mistakes were parity and twisted corners... dumb
At least I know what the mistakes were and can feel some progress


----------



## the super cuber (Nov 19, 2015)

*24/26 Cubes in 57:12 [38:28 memo]*


So i just did my first big attempt since my 19/20 4 days ago, and got my PB by 4 points!  22 points seems unreal to me, and this is my first attempt better than current Asr too 

the 2 dnf cubes were off by just 3 edges each too

this was an awesome attempt, Im so happy




kamilprzyb said:


> Ok, so race to 22 points?



done


----------



## Berd (Nov 19, 2015)

the super cuber said:


> http://i65.tinypic.com/deblae.jpg
> 
> 
> *24/26 Cubes in 57:12 [38:28 memo]*
> ...


Crazy! Gj!


----------



## MatejMuzatko (Nov 19, 2015)

the super cuber said:


> http://i65.tinypic.com/deblae.jpg
> 
> 
> *24/26 Cubes in 57:12 [38:28 memo]*
> ...



Wow, that's a huge improvement!  Congrats and keep going!


----------



## kamilprzyb (Nov 19, 2015)

the super cuber said:


> http://i65.tinypic.com/deblae.jpg
> 
> 
> *24/26 Cubes in 57:12 [38:28 memo]*
> ...



Well, that was a quick race, I didn't even do any attempt since I challenged you 

Anyway you're awesome great job :tu 
If you're able to fit 26 cubes in 1h I'm sure that you'll reach top 10 soon
And that memo time seems unreal - 38min how the ****, my fastest memo for 21 was about 39
I need to practice my memo


----------



## ZeshaaK (Nov 19, 2015)

the super cuber said:


> http://i65.tinypic.com/deblae.jpg
> 
> 
> *24/26 Cubes in 57:12 [38:28 memo]*
> ...





Insane!!

I need to get back to practicing if I want to keep up haha


----------



## Berd (Nov 19, 2015)

Could you go over how you memo, so for a 9 cube I do:

Memo 1 and 2
Review 1 and 2
Memo 3 and 4
Review 123 and 4
Memo 5 and 6 
Review 5 and 6
Memo 7 and 8
Review 7 and 8
Review 567 and 8
Review 1234567 and 8
Memo 9
Execute in the order 987654321.


----------



## kamilprzyb (Nov 19, 2015)

Berd said:


> Could you go over how you memo, so for a 9 cube I do:
> 
> Memo 1 and 2
> Review 1 and 2
> ...



Solving in reversed order? Sounds weird for me, but if it works why not

For 21 I do:
Memo 1 and 2, fast Review 1-2
Memo 3 and 4, fast Review 3-4
Memo 5 and 6, fast Review 5-6
Memo 7 and 8
Long review of a pack (1-8)

The same with second pack of 8 cubes

Then review 1-16 (for safety)

Memo 17-20, Review 17-20
Memo 21

And executing order - Last cube, last pack(of 4 cubes), first pack of 8, second pack of 8
And it usually takes me 39-43min to memo (so slow...)

I'm also interested how Shivam does it...


----------



## the super cuber (Nov 20, 2015)

Berd said:


> Crazy! Gj!



Thanks! 



MatejMuzatko said:


> Wow, that's a huge improvement!  Congrats and keep going!



Thank you! 



kamilprzyb said:


> Well, that was a quick race, I didn't even do any attempt since I challenged you
> 
> Anyway you're awesome great job :tu
> If you're able to fit 26 cubes in 1h I'm sure that you'll reach top 10 soon
> ...



Thank you! 



ZeshaaK said:


> Insane!!
> 
> I need to get back to practicing if I want to keep up haha



Thanks! 



kamilprzyb said:


> I'm also interested how Shivam does it...



My memo order for 26 cubes is as follows-

3 packs of 8 cubes each + 2 extra cubes in the end

Memo 1 memo 2 memo 3 and so on till 8 then review all 8

Repeat for next 2 packs of 8

Then memo cube 25 

Then review all cubes 1-25 

Then memo 26 as normal 3bld

Solve cube 26 and 25

Then solve pack no. 3 

Then solve pack 1 and then pack 2 

I vary this sometimes when I solve pack 2 first then pack 1 but recently I have started preferring this order


----------



## willtri4 (Nov 21, 2015)

1/3  I've done so many 3 cube attempts, and it's always really close. This one was 2 corner twists on my normal 3bld and 3 edges on the last cube.


----------



## MatejMuzatko (Nov 21, 2015)

the super cuber said:


> Thanks!
> My memo order for 26 cubes is as follows-
> 
> 3 packs of 8 cubes each + 2 extra cubes in the end
> ...



That is interesting, thanks for sharing  I find it very interesting how you memorise the cube 25 before the big review and hold it in your mind  Nice!


----------



## willtri4 (Nov 22, 2015)

2/3. Did NI instead on NG on the last cube. So close. It was my 6th 3/3 fail.


----------



## chtiger (Nov 23, 2015)

1st try of 7 cubes, 5/7 in 56:00, fails were 1 twisted corner (memoed wrong letter) and 1 mostly messed up (undid setup move wrong?). Time was slow, even for me. Memo was ~37 min. Last week 6/6 in 40:50 (~27 memo). 

I only have 6 3x3s, so I used 1 4x4. Is this allowed in comp? I'm guessing no.


----------



## Berd (Nov 23, 2015)

chtiger said:


> 1st try of 7 cubes, 5/7 in 56:00, fails were 1 twisted corner (memoed wrong letter) and 1 mostly messed up (undid setup move wrong?). Time was slow, even for me. Memo was ~37 min. Last week 6/6 in 40:50 (~27 memo).
> 
> I only have 6 3x3s, so I used 1 4x4. Is this allowed in comp? I'm guessing no.


Nice! Unfortunately you can't use a 4x4 in official MBLD but for my first unofficial 3 cube multi I used my 4x4 - I got 0/3 tho haha.


----------



## kamilprzyb (Nov 23, 2015)

Super-extra-hiper-safe solve for weekly comp
*8/8 22:42[15:30]*
Little warm-up, tomorrow I'll try something bigger


----------



## Berd (Nov 23, 2015)

kamilprzyb said:


> Super-extra-hiper-safe solve for weekly comp
> *8/8 22:42[15:30]*
> Little warm-up, tomorrow I'll try something bigger [emoji14]


Fast execution! Gj!


----------



## penguinz7 (Nov 25, 2015)

Another 10 cube attempt, 5/10 again. Time was about 46:00. All of them were small mistakes, two twisted corners, 2x two flipped edges, one edge cycle, and one where I didn't undo a setup move during corners.

As much as I have a lot of extra time, this feels quite slow already, so I don't think I'll try going slower. I'm already doing a lot of review and don't have any troubles with recalling my memo. I just need to check for flipped pieces I guess.. Hopefully I'll get some points this time.


----------



## the super cuber (Nov 27, 2015)

I did another Big attempt, and i think 28 cubes was a bit more than i could handle 

*22/28 Cubes in 59:05 [38:23]*

i had to rush my final review towards the end of my memo was i was short on time, so i had a few small memo mistakes.

4 of the cubes were off by 3 pieces, one by 4 pieces and one by 8 pieces 

still, 16 points is quite nice, its equal points to my current official Pb and indian NR, 18/20.

I have a competition coming up on 12-13 december with 2 multiblind attempts, so i am going to practice even more from now on


----------



## Iggy (Nov 27, 2015)

the super cuber said:


> I did another Big attempt, and i think 28 cubes was a bit more than i could handle
> 
> *22/28 Cubes in 59:05 [38:23]*
> 
> ...



AsR pls


----------



## kamilprzyb (Nov 27, 2015)

the super cuber said:


> I did another Big attempt, and i think 28 cubes was a bit more than i could handle
> 
> *22/28 Cubes in 59:05 [38:23]*
> 
> ...



Go for >20 points NR/AsR 
How many cubes are you going to try?


----------



## the super cuber (Nov 27, 2015)

Iggy said:


> AsR pls



yeah ill try my best 



kamilprzyb said:


> Go for >20 points NR/AsR
> How many cubes are you going to try?



I haven't decided on the exact number yet, but more than 20


----------



## MatejMuzatko (Nov 27, 2015)

the super cuber said:


> I did another Big attempt, and i think 28 cubes was a bit more than i could handle
> 
> *22/28 Cubes in 59:05 [38:23]*
> 
> ...



Nice! Good luck to you, I'll be checking cubecomps


----------



## the super cuber (Nov 28, 2015)

MatejMuzatko said:


> Nice! Good luck to you, I'll be checking cubecomps



thanks


----------



## kamilprzyb (Nov 28, 2015)

MBLD PB *21/22 56:07[35]*
Second attempt above 20 points, PB by ~ 2 min
On one cube I had corners 3cycle 
Anyway I feel that there's a lot of to improve


----------



## ZeshaaK (Nov 28, 2015)

kamilprzyb said:


> MBLD PB *21/22 56:07[35]*
> Second attempt above 20 points, PB by ~ 2 min
> On one cube I had corners 3cycle
> Anyway I feel that there's a lot of to improve



Very nice!


----------



## ZeshaaK (Nov 28, 2015)

the super cuber said:


> I did another Big attempt, and i think 28 cubes was a bit more than i could handle
> 
> *22/28 Cubes in 59:05 [38:23]*
> 
> ...



wow Good Luck!


----------



## alligaattori (Nov 28, 2015)

10:57.77 1/2 mbf
My first attempt on mbf. I executed the blue-orange piece flipped


----------



## the super cuber (Nov 28, 2015)

kamilprzyb said:


> MBLD PB *21/22 56:07[35]*
> Second attempt above 20 points, PB by ~ 2 min
> On one cube I had corners 3cycle
> Anyway I feel that there's a lot of to improve



wow GJ! nice memo time too 



ZeshaaK said:


> wow Good Luck!



thanks


----------



## penguinz7 (Nov 28, 2015)

alligaattori said:


> 10:57.77 1/2 mbf
> My first attempt on mbf. I executed the blue-orange piece flipped



So close!! Good luck on your next attempt. Nice time too, that's pretty fast for a first mbld attempt. Feel free to go even slower if you want.


----------



## kamilprzyb (Nov 28, 2015)

ZeshaaK said:


> Very nice!



Thanks 


the super cuber said:


> wow GJ! nice memo time too



Thanks


----------



## MatejMuzatko (Nov 28, 2015)

So I did my first 10+ attempt today  8/12 in 75 minutes... still happy about it 
It was a big jump from 5 cubes and I used some new rooms, so it was sometimes confusing
Mistakes were mostly left edge cycles or corner cycles, probably execution mistakes
other mistakes were twisted/flipped edges...


----------



## josh42732 (Nov 28, 2015)

MatejMuzatko said:


> So I did my first 10+ attempt today  8/12 in 75 minutes... still happy about it
> It was a big jump from 5 cubes and I used some new rooms, so it was sometimes confusing
> Mistakes were mostly left edge cycles or corner cycles, probably execution mistakes
> other mistakes were twisted/flipped edges...


Nice job! I should start doing high number attempts than just 2-4 relay and 4MBLD. [emoji14]


----------



## alligaattori (Nov 28, 2015)

penguinz7 said:


> So close!! Good luck on your next attempt. Nice time too, that's pretty fast for a first mbld attempt. Feel free to go even slower if you want.




Thanks! Gonna practice more mbld soon


----------



## ottozing (Nov 29, 2015)

First ever attempt, 3/4 in 37:48.751 (DNF was 3 edges off). Used rooms for all 4 cubes because I only learned it properly like 10 mins before the attempt. I might try 5 cubes next time, although I'd rather do one more 4 cube attempt just so I get used to the rooms I have. We'll see


----------



## ZeshaaK (Nov 29, 2015)

ottozing said:


> First ever attempt, 3/4 in 37:48.751 (DNF was 3 edges off). Used rooms for all 4 cubes because I only learned it properly like 10 mins before the attempt. I might try 5 cubes next time, although I'd rather do one more 4 cube attempt just so I get used to the rooms I have. We'll see



Nice!! Glad to see you start multibld :tu


----------



## Isaac Lai (Nov 29, 2015)

ottozing said:


> First ever attempt, 3/4 in 37:48.751 (DNF was 3 edges off). Used rooms for all 4 cubes because I only learned it properly like 10 mins before the attempt. I might try 5 cubes next time, although I'd rather do one more 4 cube attempt just so I get used to the rooms I have. We'll see



GJ! Not many people attempt more than 2 cubes on their first try. Was it OP/OP?


----------



## MatejMuzatko (Nov 29, 2015)

ottozing said:


> First ever attempt, 3/4 in 37:48.751 (DNF was 3 edges off). Used rooms for all 4 cubes because I only learned it properly like 10 mins before the attempt. I might try 5 cubes next time, although I'd rather do one more 4 cube attempt just so I get used to the rooms I have. We'll see



Nice! Sum of ranks WR coming


----------



## Isaac Lai (Dec 1, 2015)

First attempt lol, 1/3 in 28:55.96 1 cube off by 3 corners and 2 flipped edges, and I believe I misaligned the D layer during edges on the other cube, so entire D layer plus one corner in the rest of the cube was unsolved. I guess I'll just do 2 cube attempts for now.


----------



## Torch (Dec 2, 2015)

First multi in forever and a half. 7/9 in 29:26. Still as fast as I used to be, but not quite as accurate. I have a comp at the beginning of February, hoping to be able to do 17 comfortably in an hour by then.


----------



## Iggy (Dec 3, 2015)

First MBLD since February

8/17 in 35:49  there were many pauses. Very rusty


----------



## Berd (Dec 3, 2015)

Iggy said:


> First MBLD since February
> 
> 8/17 in 35:49 [emoji14] there were many pauses. Very rusty


Good time tho!


----------



## the super cuber (Dec 3, 2015)

Iggy said:


> First MBLD since February
> 
> 8/17 in 35:49  there were many pauses. Very rusty



wow crazy time!


----------



## MatejMuzatko (Dec 3, 2015)

Iggy said:


> First MBLD since February
> 
> 8/17 in 35:49  there were many pauses. Very rusty



Wow, the time is crazy  ~2 minutes/cube
What was your memo time?


----------



## Iggy (Dec 4, 2015)

the super cuber said:


> wow crazy time!





Berd said:


> Good time tho!





MatejMuzatko said:


> Wow, the time is crazy  ~2 minutes/cube
> What was your memo time?



Thanks guys! Memo was a round 22:20 I think, but I think I went a bit too fast and that resulted in pauses/recalling issues


----------



## kamilprzyb (Dec 6, 2015)

Today I did first attempts after a week break, and I failed PB twice XD
20 points under 56 minutes would give me PB, and I did
*20/22 51:52[32:08]*, 1 cube was scrambled and 1 had corners 3cycle
Then I added extra-safety rechceck and failed again
*20/22 55:25[38]* - 2 times edges 3cycle
Why am I always so unlucky...

Anyway I feel that I could do 25 cubes now, and 30 will be possible in the near future


----------



## Berd (Dec 6, 2015)

kamilprzyb said:


> Today I did first attempts after a week break, and I failed PB twice XD
> 20 points under 56 minutes would give me PB, and I did
> *20/22 51:52[32:08]*, 1 cube was scrambled and 1 had corners 3cycle
> Then I added extra-safety rechceck and failed again
> ...


Great times!


----------



## the super cuber (Dec 6, 2015)

kamilprzyb said:


> Today I did first attempts after a week break, and I failed PB twice XD
> 20 points under 56 minutes would give me PB, and I did
> *20/22 51:52[32:08]*, 1 cube was scrambled and 1 had corners 3cycle
> Then I added extra-safety rechceck and failed again
> ...



Nice! Go for 25 in one hour


----------



## MatejMuzatko (Dec 6, 2015)

kamilprzyb said:


> Today I did first attempts after a week break, and I failed PB twice XD
> 20 points under 56 minutes would give me PB, and I did
> *20/22 51:52[32:08]*, 1 cube was scrambled and 1 had corners 3cycle
> Then I added extra-safety rechceck and failed again
> ...



Yeah, unlucky... but still progress is visible  
Btw... Did you just do 2 22 cubes attempts in one day?  I want your forgetting skills


----------



## ottozing (Dec 7, 2015)

A few days ago I did my 2nd and 3rd multi BLD attempts. 

2nd one was 3/4 in 29ish mins, but the DNF was just because I forgot to memo 2 targets  

3rd attempt was 3/7 in 48 mins, DNF's were small mistakes though so I'm pretty happy with it! (2 flipped pieces, 3 edges, 3 corners, 4 corners and one move)


----------



## MatejMuzatko (Dec 7, 2015)

ottozing said:


> A few days ago I did my 2nd and 3rd multi BLD attempts.
> 
> 2nd one was 3/4 in 29ish mins, but the DNF was just because I forgot to memo 2 targets
> 
> 3rd attempt was 3/7 in 48 mins, DNF's were small mistakes though so I'm pretty happy with it! (2 flipped pieces, 3 edges, 3 corners, 4 corners and one move)



Cool! It's astonishing how fast you progress


----------



## the super cuber (Dec 7, 2015)

8/10 mbld in 16:44! [7:59 memo]

one cube off by 3 edges and other is off by 4 moves (Y perm fail )

memo was decent but had a couple of one minute pauses during execution, as i haven't done an attempt in over a week. 
my best time for 10 cubes till now has been 8/10 in 13:47 with 6 minute memo, need to step up my game


----------



## kamilprzyb (Dec 7, 2015)

Berd said:


> Great times!





the super cuber said:


> Nice! Go for 25 in one hour


Thanks 


MatejMuzatko said:


> Yeah, unlucky... but still progress is visible  Btw... Did you just do 2 22 cubes attempts in one day?  I want your forgetting skills


I had 3-4h break between them  To be honest, I never had this problem with remembering cubes from last attempt(except for multiple 2 cubes attempts in a row)
But it's still not the best idea to do 2 attempts in one day, because I have lower concentration in 2nd try.


the super cuber said:


> 8/10 mbld in 16:44! [7:59 memo]
> 
> one cube off by 3 edges and other is off by 4 moves (Y perm fail )
> 
> ...


Wow fast gj :tu
--------------------------
*PB 21/22 55:13[33:22]*
_Safe memo, super-uber-extra safe execution_
For the first time, I am angry after PB solve. It was so safe and good solve, and I had 2 twisted corners at 1 cube :/
And it's just a PB by 54sec


----------



## MatejMuzatko (Dec 8, 2015)

kamilprzyb said:


> --------------------------
> *PB 21/22 55:13[33:22]*
> _Safe memo, super-uber-extra safe execution_
> For the first time, I am angry after PB solve. It was so safe and good solve, and I had 2 twisted corners at 1 cube :/
> And it's just a PB by 54sec



Wow! You finally did it!  
__________________________________

I also got PB  But not fully satisfied
9/[email protected]:11
Mistakes were 2 flipped edges (memo mistake) on one cube and two pure parities on 2 other cubes
I should make my images for parities


----------



## penguinz7 (Dec 10, 2015)

8/11 52:46.62

Mistakes were a 3 cycle of edges, a 3 cycle of corners and three twisted corners. (Although one of them was twisted the wrong way :confused
I think memo was around 37 minutes
Not PB, but pretty happy with that considering my last two attempts were 4/10 and 5/10.


----------



## willtri4 (Dec 10, 2015)

NOOO another 2/3. 2 twisted corners. Memoed S instead of H (speffz).


----------



## willtri4 (Dec 11, 2015)

Finally 3/3! On my 8th 3 cube attempt. 25:16, which was slower than most of my 3 cube attempts, but I'm not complaining.


----------



## Berd (Dec 11, 2015)

willtri4 said:


> Finally 3/3! On my 8th 3 cube attempt. 25:16, which was slower than most of my 3 cube attempts, but I'm not complaining.


Nice! 4 next?


----------



## YTCuber (Dec 11, 2015)

Nooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo!!!!!!!!!

3/5 60:00
1 Corner twist
1 Cube was 2 turns away at 60:00


----------



## MatejMuzatko (Dec 11, 2015)

YTCuber said:


> Nooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 3/5 60:00
> 1 Corner twist
> 1 Cube was 2 turns away at 60:00



Aww, that sucks  But still, your limit for 5 cubes is 50 minutes... 
It will get better with some attempts  
Was it literally 1 cornertwist or 1+buffer?


----------



## willtri4 (Dec 11, 2015)

Berd said:


> Nice! 4 next?



Yeah, but I'll have to use either a 4x4 or a Rubik's. I want some new 3x3s for Christmas, so until then I'll probably work on 4bld.


----------



## MatejMuzatko (Dec 11, 2015)

New PB! *11/[email protected]:33* [~37]
I am so happy about that, only an execution mistake on edges and the time isn't bad also!  
Time to add a cube  


Spoiler: Picture


----------



## kamilprzyb (Dec 11, 2015)

MatejMuzatko said:


> New PB! *11/[email protected]:33* [~37]
> I am so happy about that, only an execution mistake on edges and the time isn't bad also!
> Time to add a cube
> 
> ...



Great job :tu
You just need 2 more cubes for NR


----------



## TheCoolMinxer (Dec 11, 2015)

MatejMuzatko said:


> New PB! *11/[email protected]:33* [~37]
> I am so happy about that, only an execution mistake on edges and the time isn't bad also!
> Time to add a cube
> 
> ...


Nice! You're better than me now - I should step up my game


----------



## MatejMuzatko (Dec 12, 2015)

kamilprzyb said:


> Great job :tu
> You just need 2 more cubes for NR



Thanks! My goal was to be better than NR before 2016, so I think I am not that far  



TheCoolMinxer said:


> Nice! You're better than me now - I should step up my game



Thank you! Yes, you should do that, the race to 15 points with Berd is still up


----------



## kamilprzyb (Dec 13, 2015)

*MBLD PB 24/24 58:13 [35:08]*
PB by 4 points. Finally I got lucky 
At competition it would give me 3rd place in Poland XD (and 4th in the world)
Anyway, I felt that cubes "were bad", some of them had 4 cycle breaks or 3 twisted corners, and I lost concentration at some point so I was very suprised that I solved all of them.
Memo under 90 seconds per cube, execution was slow because I knew that I have a lot of time
I feel that 30+ attempts will be possible in the near future. Maybe one day I'll learn full 3style 

btw. weak summary is mo6=17.6


Spoiler



20/22 20/22 21/22 16/22 19/22 24/24


----------



## Iggy (Dec 13, 2015)

kamilprzyb said:


> *MBLD PB 24/24 58:13 [35:08]*
> PB by 4 points. Finally I got lucky
> At competition it would give me 3rd place in Poland XD (and 4th in the world)
> Anyway, I felt that cubes "were bad", some of them had 4 cycle breaks or 3 twisted corners, and I lost concentration at some point so I was very suprised that I solved all of them.
> ...



Nice!


----------



## KevinG (Dec 13, 2015)

Yuuuus!
First MBLD attempt with more than 3 cubes!
5/5 in 31:17.66!
Didn't expect this at all!
Previous PB was 2/3 in 15 mins xD


----------



## h2f (Dec 13, 2015)

kamilprzyb said:


> *MBLD PB 24/24 58:13 [35:08]*
> PB by 4 points. Finally I got lucky
> At competition it would give me 3rd place in Poland XD (and 4th in the world)
> Anyway, I felt that cubes "were bad", some of them had 4 cycle breaks or 3 twisted corners, and I lost concentration at some point so I was very suprised that I solved all of them.
> ...



Wow! Gratulacje!


----------



## YTCuber (Dec 13, 2015)

MatejMuzatko said:


> Aww, that sucks  But still, your limit for 5 cubes is 50 minutes...
> It will get better with some attempts
> Was it literally 1 cornertwist or 1+buffer?



1 Cornertwist 
From Video i could see that the cube would have been solved


----------



## h2f (Dec 13, 2015)

First try for 2 months. Only 4 cubes. 3/4 in almost 31 minutes. I messed doing parity on last cube.


----------



## MatejMuzatko (Dec 13, 2015)

kamilprzyb said:


> *MBLD PB 24/24 58:13 [35:08]*
> PB by 4 points. Finally I got lucky
> At competition it would give me 3rd place in Poland XD (and 4th in the world)
> Anyway, I felt that cubes "were bad", some of them had 4 cycle breaks or 3 twisted corners, and I lost concentration at some point so I was very suprised that I solved all of them.
> ...



Nice! Congrats  Good luck for your next progress, this is cool



YTCuber said:


> 1 Cornertwist
> From Video i could see that the cube would have been solved


Tighten your multi cubes! At least for competition, your BLD cubes should be more stable, as the TPS don't matter that much 



h2f said:


> First try for 2 months. Only 4 cubes. 3/4 in almost 31 minutes. I messed doing parity on last cube.



Worse than competition PB :/ You should try more cubes at home for next attempt, if you have time


----------



## h2f (Dec 13, 2015)

My biggest try was 5/10. But it was few months ago.


----------



## ZeshaaK (Dec 13, 2015)

kamilprzyb said:


> *MBLD PB 24/24 58:13 [35:08]*
> PB by 4 points. Finally I got lucky
> At competition it would give me 3rd place in Poland XD (and 4th in the world)
> Anyway, I felt that cubes "were bad", some of them had 4 cycle breaks or 3 twisted corners, and I lost concentration at some point so I was very suprised that I solved all of them.
> ...



Nice!


----------



## Iggy (Dec 15, 2015)

17/19 in 39:44.52, went a bit safe during this attempt. I've somehow gotten fast 

I'll probably attempt 19 this saturday and do a safety attempt


----------



## TheCoolMinxer (Dec 15, 2015)

Iggy said:


> 17/19 in 39:44.52, went a bit safe during this attempt. I've somehow gotten fast
> 
> I'll probably attempt 19 this saturday and do a safety attempt



When this was safe with 20 mins left, why do you only try 19 in comp? Go at least for 23 or so


----------



## Iggy (Dec 15, 2015)

TheCoolMinxer said:


> When this was safe with 20 mins left, why do you only try 19 in comp? Go at least for 23 or so



Don't think I'll attempt anything bigger because I haven't been practicing  I want to save some of my energy for 4BLD too (which is later in the day). But I guess I might attempt more just to try to get the NR


----------



## TheCoolMinxer (Dec 16, 2015)

I am so Bad at mbld

5/12 in 58:17, memo was even safe with 45 mins ._.
2x half of the Memo forgot
1x 2 flipped edges
1x 2 twisted corners
2x 3 edges cycles
1 last corners target missing 

Hopefully my accuracy improves with some more attempts...


----------



## MatejMuzatko (Dec 16, 2015)

TheCoolMinxer said:


> I am so Bad at mbld
> 
> 5/12 in 58:17, memo was even safe with 45 mins ._.
> 2x half of the Memo forgot
> ...



Oh wow... not even success... Of course you will be more accurate soon 
And somewhat fast execution  I always leave around 20 minutes to execute 12


----------



## DELToS (Dec 16, 2015)

So on Multiblind, how do I memorize 2 sets of corners just using audio? I can't remember audio memos for that long, and I already use images for the edges. I use Old Pochman


----------



## tseitsei (Dec 16, 2015)

DELToS said:


> So on Multiblind, how do I memorize 2 sets of corners just using audio? I can't remember audio memos for that long, and I already use images for the edges. I use Old Pochman



You don't. You should use images for both edges and corners in MBLD...


----------



## willtri4 (Dec 20, 2015)

3/4 by 3 edges on the second cube. Not bad for a first 4 cube attempt.


----------



## ottozing (Dec 21, 2015)

3/5 in 27:17 off by 2 flipped edges on one cube and 5+ edges on the other

ugh


----------



## willtri4 (Dec 21, 2015)

2/4. Off by an M2 + 2 edges on the 3bld and 3 edges on the 1st cube. I wish I had a 5th cube.


----------



## guysensei1 (Dec 21, 2015)

willtri4 said:


> 2/4. Off by an M2 + 2 edges on the 3bld and 3 edges on the 1st cube. I wish I had a 5th cube.



Use a big cube as a 3x3

¯\_(ツ)_/¯


----------



## Sergeant Baboon (Dec 21, 2015)

3/3 in 14:43.38, faster than my first 2/2


----------



## Berd (Dec 22, 2015)

12/15 in 57:59. Not pb but a good result.


----------



## MatejMuzatko (Dec 22, 2015)

Berd said:


> 12/15 in 57:59. Not pb but a good result.
> 
> 
> https://uploads.tapatalk-cdn.com/20151222/7594ecfed7e9a15021dfe965fe4326be.jpg



Nice, sub hour! I have to do some attempts... I was doing multi almost every day, but I was sick now, so I stopped


----------



## Berd (Dec 22, 2015)

MatejMuzatko said:


> Nice, sub hour! I have to do some attempts... I was doing multi almost every day, but I was sick now, so I stopped


Thanks! I'm doing mine every other day, gives me time to relax!


----------



## kamilprzyb (Dec 22, 2015)

Berd said:


> 12/15 in 57:59. Not pb but a good result.
> 
> 
> https://uploads.tapatalk-cdn.com/20151222/7594ecfed7e9a15021dfe965fe4326be.jpg



Very good  Doing 15 cubes in 1h is nice :tu


----------



## Berd (Dec 22, 2015)

kamilprzyb said:


> Very good  Doing 15 cubes in 1h is nice :tu


Thank you! Moving on to 17 eventually!


----------



## h2f (Dec 22, 2015)

Very nice, Berd. Congrats - next time 15/15.


----------



## Berd (Dec 22, 2015)

h2f said:


> Very nice, Berd. Congrats - next time 15/15.


Thank you. That's the plan, as long as I make no silly mistakes!


----------



## guysensei1 (Dec 24, 2015)

Need to start practicing again to get NR, starting small with 3 cubes. 3/3, but it was pretty bad, many pauses and I've lost some familiarity with the letter scheme. Needs more work. All 3 cubes were also off by one move... Do +2s stack in MBLD?
1. 17:23.51 
1) B2 L2 D R2 U2 B2 R2 U B2 R2 F2 L F' D B R' B2 L' F L2 D'
2) R' F R' F' D' B' D2 L D2 R2 F' L2 U2 L2 U2 F2 B'
3) F2 D2 R' U2 B2 F2 L B2 L2 R B F' D' L U2 L U' L' B2 U F


----------



## Berd (Dec 24, 2015)

guysensei1 said:


> Need to start practicing again to get NR, starting small with 3 cubes. 3/3, but it was pretty bad, many pauses and I've lost some familiarity with the letter scheme. Needs more work. All 3 cubes were also off by one move... Do +2s in MBLD?
> 1. 17:23.51
> 1) B2 L2 D R2 U2 B2 R2 U B2 R2 F2 L F' D B R' B2 L' F L2 D'
> 2) R' F R' F' D' B' D2 L D2 R2 F' L2 U2 L2 U2 F2 B'
> 3) F2 D2 R' U2 B2 F2 L B2 L2 R B F' D' L U2 L U' L' B2 U F


Yup, +2s are a thing. They can be added too so you could get a plus 6 penalty for 3 cubes haha.


----------



## guysensei1 (Dec 24, 2015)

Berd said:


> Yup, +2s are a thing. They can be added too so you could get a plus 6 penalty for 3 cubes haha.



Oh my, I accidentally a word, fixed.


----------



## MatejMuzatko (Dec 25, 2015)

denthebro said:


> My best 16 cube solve so far: 12/16 1:00:00
> Progressing slowly but surely (slowly cuz of lazyness)
> All of my attempts so far:
> 
> 6/16 11/16 1:03:xx 10/16 58:xx 12/16 1:00:00 9/16 58:xx



Hey, founder of this thread 
Nice results  Good luck


----------



## Berd (Dec 25, 2015)

8/9 in 34:xx - I did it downstairs with all my family around to stimulate noise.


----------



## MatejMuzatko (Dec 25, 2015)

Berd said:


> 8/9 in 34:xx - I did it downstairs with all my family around to stimulate noise.



Wow, nice, so fast! I gotta work


----------



## Berd (Dec 25, 2015)

MatejMuzatko said:


> Wow, nice, so fast! I gotta work


Hahaha thanks. Working towards sub houring 17.


----------



## guysensei1 (Dec 26, 2015)

3/6 in 35:42
good time but terrible result, 2 twisted corners, 3 corners and a 4C4E (forgetting to undo setup moves sucks.)


----------



## ZeshaaK (Dec 29, 2015)

lol so I finally got a pb for multibld

Oldd pb: 13/13 (44:05)
New pb: 18/21 (44:48)

Funny how close the times are! haha


----------



## Berd (Dec 29, 2015)

ZeshaaK said:


> lol so I finally got a pb for multibld
> 
> Oldd pb: 13/13 (44:05)
> New pb: 18/21 (44:48)
> ...


Nice job! You have so much time remaining!


----------



## ZeshaaK (Dec 29, 2015)

Berd said:


> Nice job! You have so much time remaining!



Thanks! I will do more cubes once I am sub 40mins with 21


----------



## Iggy (Dec 29, 2015)

ZeshaaK said:


> lol so I finally got a pb for multibld
> 
> Oldd pb: 13/13 (44:05)
> New pb:  18/21 (44:48)
> ...



Nice!


----------



## h2f (Jan 1, 2016)

4/5 in 34:43 [27:xx] Mistake during flipping alg - I knew it. I had trobules with that alg for few days. Happens.


----------



## ottozing (Jan 3, 2016)

5/7 in 29:28. Both DNF's were 3 edges, one of which I could have prevented had I done a final 6 cube review at the end. Oh well.

Now that I know 7 cubes isn't really a problem, and also know that edges have consistently been the issue with multi, my next attempt will very likely be 11 cubes with me going a bit safer during edges.

Also yay having all corners solved after learning/fixing a bunch of 3style algs


----------



## Torch (Jan 3, 2016)

10/13 in 44:50. Not terrible for getting back into it. I have a comp in a month and I want to be doing 17 in under 55 minutes with no more than 2 missed cubes by then.


----------



## ottozing (Jan 4, 2016)

9/11 in 55 mins. Once again I omitted doing a full review at the end, and forgot one corner memo as a result. Other DNF was a comm done the wrong way


----------



## ZeshaaK (Jan 4, 2016)

20/25 in 51 mins

First 3 cubes I executed were DNF's lol


----------



## kamilprzyb (Jan 4, 2016)

ZeshaaK said:


> 20/25 in 51 mins
> 
> First 3 cubes I executed were DNF's lol



That's fast :tu Almost 2min/cube
I need to practice again after Christmas break


----------



## Iggy (Jan 4, 2016)

ZeshaaK said:


> 20/25 in 51 mins
> 
> First 3 cubes I executed were DNF's lol



Nice!


----------



## ZeshaaK (Jan 4, 2016)

Iggy said:


> Nice!



Thanks! 




kamilprzyb said:


> That's fast :tu Almost 2min/cube
> I need to practice again after Christmas break



Thanks! I expect you to be a close competitor in the fight for rank 2 this year 
Good Luck!


----------



## Hssandwich (Jan 4, 2016)

Yet another 3/4, 19 mins. 3 edges :/


----------



## Berd (Jan 4, 2016)

ZeshaaK said:


> 20/25 in 51 mins
> 
> First 3 cubes I executed were DNF's lol


Crazy! I'm going for 21 points at some point!


----------



## kamilprzyb (Jan 4, 2016)

ZeshaaK said:


> Thanks! I expect you to be a close competitor in the fight for rank 2 this year
> Good Luck!


Thank you, that's very motivating 
Now I'm trying 24 cubes, fastest try was~ 55[32]
I want to beat Jałocha-26 points but I haven't been competiting yet and I'm not experienced with competitions
Maybe I'll start in Euro this year, we will see...


----------



## Isaac Lai (Jan 10, 2016)

2/2 in 14:06. Time to move on.


----------



## Hari (Jan 15, 2016)

ZeshaaK said:


> 20/25 in 51 mins
> 
> First 3 cubes I executed were DNF's lol


Whoa.. Could you share how you practiced to get to that skill level? I'm decent at the other 3 blind events but multi is holding me back from being an all round blinder.

Sent from my XT1562 using Tapatalk


----------



## ZeshaaK (Jan 15, 2016)

Hari said:


> Whoa.. Could you share how you practiced to get to that skill level? I'm decent at the other 3 blind events but multi is holding me back from being an all round blinder.
> 
> Sent from my XT1562 using Tapatalk



Hey. I am happy to share how I practiced to get to this level, however I dont want to post anything yet since I want to make sure it is detailed so that it can actually help you. I will (hopefully by the end of next week) post a semi-detailed response on how I practiced. I am glad you are interested in improving your multibld :tu:tu


----------



## kamilprzyb (Jan 18, 2016)

I attempted 2-7 relay, inspired by Maskow
I did very safe attempts but still got one DNF  (I failed a commutator)
It took me over an hour, but I wasted some time because I had to scramble last 7 cubes (I didn't have enough cubes)
I lost concentration at 6/6
*2/2 3:49
3/3 6:18
3/4 8:53
5/5 9:43
6/6 15:00
7/7 17:46
Total 26/27 1:03:37*
It was fun, I'm sure I'll do it again


----------



## kake123 (Jan 20, 2016)

3/3 in 27min 14.06s (1st 3/3 success)


----------



## ZeshaaK (Jan 20, 2016)

kamilprzyb said:


> I attempted 2-7 relay, inspired by Maskow
> I did very safe attempts but still got one DNF  (I failed a commutator)
> It took me over an hour, but I wasted some time because I had to scramble last 7 cubes (I didn't have enough cubes)
> I lost concentration at 6/6
> ...



Wow impressive! I gotta try that someday too.



kake123 said:


> 3/3 in 27min 14.06s (1st 3/3 success)



Congratz, Keep up the practice!


----------



## willtri4 (Jan 20, 2016)

Got 3 sails. I'll do a 7 cube attempt later today. My PB is 3/3, and I've never attempted more than 4. I'm excited.


----------



## kamilprzyb (Jan 20, 2016)

ZeshaaK said:


> Wow impressive! I gotta try that someday too.


Thanks, try it
I would like to compare my result with someone's else, because I have no idea is it good or not. I only know that Maskow did it twice faster 

btw. 22/24 55:58 [37] Nice solve, 2x edges 3cycle


----------



## willtri4 (Jan 21, 2016)

4/7 52:37 [40:00]
Forgot to execute corners on normal 3bld (lol), missed a twisted corner in memo on the 4th, and an edge 3-cycle on the 6th (executed D instead of B).


----------



## G2013 (Jan 21, 2016)

Yay, did 2/2 in my first attempt (of the year). That's so great. Time 6:19.00

Done on

http://speedsolving.com/competitions

Looking forward to getting a 4BLD success! First I have to make my first attempt, though xD


----------



## kamilprzyb (Jan 22, 2016)

Quite a good streak
*22/24 55:58 [37]
22/24 56:22 [35]
21/24 58:26 [37]*
mo3 = 19.3 points, not bad
Now I'll be in mountains for 2 weeks so no attempts


----------



## TheCoolMinxer (Jan 24, 2016)

first mbld in some time:
4/10 in 41:59
I really don't know why I always get bad results, because this memo was super safe and I was able to recall all the letter pairs. And I don't think that I memo that wrong...
DNF's were:
4 edges
2x 3 edges
2 flippped edges
2 twisted corners
1 mess (dunno why)

Does anyody know what's my mistake?


----------



## TheCoolMinxer (Jan 25, 2016)

MBLD attempt: a bit better tahn yesterday, I can already feel some improvement 

7/10 in 36:27 (compared to 4/10 in 42)
2 edges 3 cycles
1 mess because my last cube slipped out of my hand, so I think it would have been 8/10

potenzial for n/n is there , when I get 10/10 I will move onto 12 cubes


----------



## chtiger (Jan 26, 2016)

7/7 in 51:11, woohoo. I might could do an 8th cube, but that's probably it for me. I used to think my limit was 3, so I'm happy with 7 or maybe 8. And still amazed at all the others doing such large numbers.


----------



## TheCoolMinxer (Jan 26, 2016)

6/10 in 36:34 [28:00], only minor mistakes ._.
scrambles weren't the best too

2x 2 flipped edges
2x edges 3-cycle

But: more solved pieces (or less unsolves pieces ) than my previous attempts xD Looking forward to a n/n success soon when I fix these small mistakes in execution
What do you do to have better accuracy? Reviewing more? Or being REALLY careful at some part of the attempt?


----------



## Isaac Lai (Jan 30, 2016)

2/3 in 21:34 with a small memo mistake on the first cube resulting in it being 3 corners off, but still a good attempt


----------



## Torch (Feb 1, 2016)

11/13 in 45:20 for the weekly comp. First big attempt in quite a while. #stillgotit

I may go for 15 in comp on Saturday, but we'll see.


----------



## Torch (Feb 4, 2016)

12/15 in 55:29. I took a double review after the first 12 to make sure I didn't have recall issues. The mistakes were 2x 2 flipped edges, 1x 4 corners. Still wavering between 13 or 15 in comp.


----------



## guysensei1 (Feb 20, 2016)

The memo of my 6/6 multiBLD, bracketed means twisted corners (I have white on top and yellow below, so the letter indicated where white/yellow is on the twisted piece) and I memo flipped edges visually although this time there was none
I realise now that I usually deal with weird pairs just by making the characters say them or by putting the letters on their T shirt or something similar...

E: AI HesS, KaiJun XtraLarge EON
C: UmBreon SJ PoWer Player (I)

E: SCienceguy asks PourQuoi gets KiloVolts becomes ReD ToaD LGL
C: DWayne in PaJamas says HUQ

E: STop sign with OX and QR code and CD that PooF into UDder
C: DwayneLee SJ DoTted shirt get KO

E: UnFriendly NS guy called PI gets VanQuish and DRipping
C: TV IB CLifton doing SCience (H)

E: ToWel JUngle, QuEk (while solving I realised I memo wrongly and so I did R instead) has CaVe, high IQ GQ
C: VaCcinate UncleJohn, has BodyOdour and very FuN

E: WoK OQ on GaTe, PaD with LeeCh R
C: BO and CHina guy LoVe U (F)


----------



## FakeMMAP (Feb 20, 2016)

just got 2/2 5:57[3:33], first MBLD success on camera


----------



## MatejMuzatko (Feb 21, 2016)

guysensei1 said:


> The memo of my 6/6 multiBLD, bracketed means twisted corners (I have white on top and yellow below, so the letter indicated where white/yellow is on the twisted piece) and I memo flipped edges visually although this time there was none
> I realise now that I usually deal with weird pairs just by making the characters say them or by putting the letters on their T shirt or something similar...
> 
> E: AI HesS, KaiJun XtraLarge EON
> ...



Yeah, I use that too when I am not sure  I just visualise the letters
It shouldn't be a problem for these, I did 11/14 yesterday with few of these... but I think it will not work for 15+


----------



## bryson azzopard (Feb 23, 2016)

7/7 36:35.78 (28:15) really happy with this. Should be trying 9 tomorrow. I think i could get close to 11 in an hour


----------



## the super cuber (Feb 24, 2016)

17/31 in 1:06.xy [41:xy]

first big attempt in a month, so slow memo and bad accuracy. will try to improve


----------



## Iggy (Feb 24, 2016)

the super cuber said:


> 17/31 in 1:06.xy [41:xy]
> 
> first big attempt in a month, so slow memo and bad accuracy. will try to improve



Wow nice, crazy fast :O


----------



## bryson azzopard (Feb 25, 2016)

9/9 51:40 pb!!!


----------



## the super cuber (Feb 25, 2016)

Iggy said:


> Wow nice, crazy fast :O



Thanks a lot


----------



## guysensei1 (Feb 27, 2016)

6/8 MBLD, off by a wrong setup move and a forgotten letter that I guessed wrongly. Scrambles were hard.
1. 58:02.57 
1) F2 D L2 F2 D2 F2 U R2 B2 D L R B U L R2 B' L2 D' L2
2) L2 B2 F' U2 F' L2 D2 U2 B D2 L2 R U L F2 R2 F2 U F' D2 U
3) B2 L B2 R2 U2 B2 D2 L D2 L2 R2 U' L F D' U B U2 L' R
4) L2 B2 D F2 D' R2 U' F2 D' L2 U2 F L F2 U' R F U B2 L2 U'
5) B' R2 B' R' U L2 F' R' D' L2 F U2 R2 L2 B D2 F2 D2 L2
6) F2 L2 D' B2 U L2 B2 D B2 D L D L2 B F U' L U2 F' L' R'
7) L2 F2 D B2 L2 B2 U2 L2 U F2 U' R' B2 R' F' R D B' U2 B2 U2
8) F2 D' R2 B2 U2 F2 R2 F2 U' R2 D2 R F D2 U R' F2 L B' L R2


----------



## the super cuber (Mar 2, 2016)

21/25 MBLD in 1:01:14 [38:xx}


forgot edges of one cube and some other mistakes on others, overall memo was decent but execution was riddled with some small messups


----------



## newtonbase (Mar 5, 2016)

Kaijun Lin 28/28 in 47:24. I'm sure there will be a thread soon.


----------



## guysensei1 (Mar 5, 2016)

newtonbase said:


> Kaijun Lin 28/28 in 47:24. I'm sure there will be a thread soon.



Official?!


----------



## newtonbase (Mar 5, 2016)

guysensei1 said:


> Official?!


http://m.cubecomps.com/competitions/1406/events/19/rounds/1/results

Yes!


----------



## the super cuber (Mar 5, 2016)

3x3 Multiblind 17/20 cubes in 35:09!!  [23:08 memo]

total time per cube: 1:45
Memo Time per cube: 1:09
Execution time per cube: 36 (crazy for me)
Total Execution time: 12:00 (lolwut) 

overall awesome attempt, i was targeting sub 40 for 20 cubes (best is 41 min) and beat it by quite a big margin


----------



## Iggy (Mar 5, 2016)

the super cuber said:


> http://i65.tinypic.com/23vkykp.jpg
> 
> 3x3 Multiblind 17/20 cubes in 35:09!!  [23:08 memo]
> 
> ...



wtf, nice!


----------



## Keroma12 (Mar 6, 2016)

13/13 in 57:45 for weekly comp
previous PB was 5 points

Almost all of my DNFs in previous attempts were due to memorizing the wrong sticker on the correct piece, resulting in twisted corners and flipped edges. This never happens to me in regular BLD, but the strain of memorizing multiple cubes at once seems to cause this error. I don't know if I've gotten rid of that problem now, or if it will come back next attempt.


----------



## the super cuber (Mar 6, 2016)

Iggy said:


> wtf, nice!



Thanks Ainesh  



Keroma12 said:


> 13/13 in 57:45 for weekly comp
> previous PB was 5 points



Great improvement!


----------



## kake123 (Mar 7, 2016)

Surprise, surprise...

6/6 multiblind in 47min 35.09s first success and first attempt

Scrambles from TNT:


----------



## guysensei1 (Mar 7, 2016)

kake123 said:


> Surprise, surprise...
> 
> 6/6 multiblind in 47min 35.09s first success and first attempt



wat its your first MBLD?


----------



## kake123 (Mar 7, 2016)

guysensei1 said:


> wat its your first MBLD?



Nope, have been secretly practising.

My first attempt at multiblind was in Jan with 3/3.

I started practising multiblind the week after singapore open 2016.


----------



## the super cuber (Mar 8, 2016)

*20/30 cubes in 58:37 [37:04 memo]*

Accuracy needs improvement but happy I was able to sub hour 30 cubes.
All cubes were dnf by little, 6 cubes by 3 pieces each and 4 cubes by 4 pieces each.


----------



## kamilprzyb (Mar 8, 2016)

the super cuber said:


> *20/30 cubes in 58:37 [37:04 memo]*
> 
> Accuracy needs improvement but happy I was able to sub hour 30 cubes.
> All cubes were dnf by little, 6 cubes by 3 pieces each and 4 cubes by 4 pieces each.



Wow awesome progress :tu


----------



## Meneghetti (Mar 8, 2016)

the super cuber said:


> *20/30 cubes in 58:37 [37:04 memo]*
> 
> Accuracy needs improvement but happy I was able to sub hour 30 cubes.
> All cubes were dnf by little, 6 cubes by 3 pieces each and 4 cubes by 4 pieces each.



Amazing time, Shivam!
How many times did you review each cube/group?


----------



## bryson azzopard (Mar 11, 2016)

0/4 15:33 (10:40) bj result but very surprised with the time about less then 2 weeks ago I could only do 3 cubes in 15 minutes! all my big bld is defiantly helping my multi! so looks like I can go from 9 in an hour to around 13 in an hour! time to push it more and more


----------



## ZeshaaK (Mar 11, 2016)

the super cuber said:


> *20/30 cubes in 58:37 [37:04 memo]*
> 
> Accuracy needs improvement but happy I was able to sub hour 30 cubes.
> All cubes were dnf by little, 6 cubes by 3 pieces each and 4 cubes by 4 pieces each.



very impressive!
haha I'm loving the multibld progress everyone has been making recently.


----------



## kake123 (Mar 12, 2016)

6/6 multibld in 44min 18.33s (so close to NR...)

Started using things like two buildings (look different of course), rooms such as bedroom, living room, bathroom, etc and it really helped solidify my memory.


----------



## guysensei1 (Mar 12, 2016)

kake123 said:


> 6/6 multibld in 44min 18.33s (so close to NR...)
> 
> Started using things like two buildings (look different of course), rooms such as bedroom, living room, bathroom, etc and it really helped solidify my memory.



You could beat NR by going up in points.


----------



## kake123 (Mar 12, 2016)

guysensei1 said:


> You could beat NR by going up in points.



Yeah should try more cubes like 7 or 8. My block leave is going to end, so like last time with my first 4BLD success, I am more willing to make some breakthrough .


----------



## kake123 (Mar 12, 2016)

7/8 multibld in 57min 15.57s

Will attempt 2-3 times again today.


----------



## MatejMuzatko (Mar 12, 2016)

kake123 said:


> 7/8 multibld in 57min 15.57s
> 
> Will attempt 2-3 times again today.
> 
> View attachment 5966



Good! I would rather not do multi more times a day... I've done it on 2 consecutive days and when I couldn't remember my memo, memo of the last multi showed up... 
Good luck!


----------



## kake123 (Mar 12, 2016)

"It is done"

8/8 multibld in 56min 58.41s

lol and just to think that I inteneded to stop at 6/6 multibld this week...

L2 F2 R U2 F2 R2 F2 L' B2 U2 L' F R U B2 L2 D L' B F R2

L' D2 F2 D2 R2 U2 L' F2 R2 F L2 U L D B' R D U B R2

B U2 B D2 L2 D2 U2 F2 R F2 L' B R D2 U L2 D2 R D

R2 D2 B R2 B' L2 D2 R2 B2 D U2 R2 B R' B F2 R B D'

F' L2 B2 D' B' R U L2 U' F' U2 B2 R2 D2 R2 L F2 U2 R' F2

R' F' U2 L U' L2 D R' U2 B' D' F2 U2 B2 U2 R2 D R2 U B2 R2

R2 B2 U L2 U2 L2 U2 B2 D' R2 B L U F' R' U' F U2 B' L U

F2 R2 F2 D L2 U2 F2 D' U2 R B' R F U L' U' L F' D'



MatejMuzatko said:


> Good! I would rather not do multi more times a day... I've done it on 2 consecutive days and when I couldn't remember my memo, memo of the last multi showed up...
> Good luck!



Well, I changed some of the rooms to avoid confusion and my success attempt was after dinner.


----------



## kake123 (Mar 12, 2016)

guysensei1 said:


> You could beat NR by going up in points.



NR surpassed CW  Thank you!!!


----------



## guysensei1 (Mar 12, 2016)

kake123 said:


> NR surpassed CW  Thank you!!!



y u gotta be like that ;_;


----------



## kake123 (Mar 13, 2016)

8/8 multibld in 56min 6.40s [on cam]

L' D2 B2 R2 D2 U2 R' B2 R' D2 R2 F D' U' B' L' B' F D F2

D2 F2 D B2 D' B2 R2 U2 R2 U B R2 B R U2 F' D R U' B'

U2 L2 F2 D2 R2 U2 L' R' D B' D' B' L B D2 U2 B' R'

F L2 U2 L2 D2 B' F2 L B2 L2 D B2 F' R' U2 F' U' F2

F' L B' D F2 L D2 L' F' R' F2 D2 B2 L U2 B2 L' B2 L B2

D2 B2 L R F2 L2 R D2 B2 D' R D R U R' D' R F L U'

D2 R F2 R' U2 F2 L' U2 L' D L' U R F2 U2 L2 D' B R

L2 F2 R' B2 F2 R' D2 R2 F2 R' B U' R B L2 U' L F' R U2


----------



## kake123 (Mar 13, 2016)

guysensei1 said:


> y u gotta be like that ;_;


----------



## the super cuber (Mar 13, 2016)

kamilprzyb said:


> Wow awesome progress :tu



Thanks! 


Meneghetti said:


> Amazing time, Shivam!
> How many times did you review each cube/group?



Thanks!  I memo in 3 groups of 8 each and last group of 6, and after memorising the first 8 cubes I review all, same for next 3 groups, and in the end one big review for all 



ZeshaaK said:


> very impressive!
> haha I'm loving the multibld progress everyone has been making recently.



Yeah  thanks!


----------



## Scruggsy13 (Mar 13, 2016)

Finally... 4th time's the charm I suppose.

5/5 in 22:29. Time to keep moving up!


----------



## the super cuber (Mar 14, 2016)

*20/30 cubes in 58:34 [36:55 memo]*

Almost an identical copy of my last attempt, which was 20/30 in 58:37. 3 sec improvement on time though


----------



## oneshot (Mar 15, 2016)

Sorry if this has been asked before, but I'm trying to grasp what you people are talking about when you say UWR, WR, etc. 
What I mean is shouldn't there be a record for 2 cubes, 3 cubes, 4 cubes, etc. based on time for the set? Does that make sense?

Like, is 4/5 in x-minutes (80%) better than 79/100 in y-minutes (because it's only 79%) 

Or is there some formula where you take the percentage in relation to the time?

I don't know if any of that makes sense.


----------



## bryson azzopard (Mar 15, 2016)

http://mzrg.com/rubik/multi.shtml
I think this is sort of what you are talking about maybe?


----------



## oneshot (Mar 15, 2016)

Yes, exactly! Thanks so much. However, now I'm depressed....


bryson azzopard said:


> http://mzrg.com/rubik/multi.shtml
> I think this is sort of what you are talking about maybe?


----------



## Scruggsy13 (Mar 15, 2016)

First try at six cubes...

4/6 30:33. One cube was off by two flipped edges and the other by three edges. Not too bad.


----------



## the super cuber (Mar 17, 2016)

*25/27 Cubes in 59:28 [37:43 Memo]*

Yay PB! 

went very safe in this attempt, would have finished by about 57 min but had forgotten a letter pair on a cube, so took 2 min to remember it in the end.

one cube was dnf as i overshooted during an algorithm, and other was dnf because i forgot to execute a letter pair.

still really happy with this!


----------



## Berd (Mar 17, 2016)

the super cuber said:


> http://i66.tinypic.com/ws3gpk.jpg
> 
> *25/27 Cubes in 59:28 [37:43 Memo]*
> 
> ...


Nice job!


----------



## TheCoolMinxer (Mar 17, 2016)

bryson azzopard said:


> http://mzrg.com/rubik/multi.shtml
> I think this is sort of what you are talking about maybe?



Some of these are already out of date though, maskow did 16/16 in 16 min for example  Also, GJ Shivam!


----------



## bryson azzopard (Mar 18, 2016)

8/11 58:34 (45:15) when I got to the 7th cube I failed memo so bad on that cube took me nearly 10 minutes to memo otherwise would of been a lot faster without a memo fail I could do 12 cubes and 13 would just put me over I think but will see. goal is 15 sometime within the near future


----------



## bryson azzopard (Mar 18, 2016)

4/5 17:39 (12:40) 2 flipped edges! really fast for me


----------



## kake123 (Mar 18, 2016)

6/6 MBLD in 29min 56.86s... YEAH!!

L2 B2 D' U2 F2 L2 U2 R2 U' F' L2 F2 D' B L F D' B F

F' R2 F' R2 L' F' U R D' R2 L D F2 L2 U R2 F2 U2

U' B2 U' R2 F2 U2 R2 F2 D F2 L2 B R' U2 B D2 R' D' B2 R'

L2 R' U2 B2 L' U2 B2 L' U2 R' B L2 F' R2 B' L' D2 B' D F

U2 L B2 L U2 L2 R' U2 F2 R' U2 F' U2 B2 D' B2 L D B F U

F2 L' B U' F' D2 B U R' B' U2 L2 B2 L2 F' U2 F L2 U2


----------



## bryson azzopard (Mar 19, 2016)

3/3 7:59!! (5:30) getting a lot better at multi now. memo was improved so much in the last 2 months!!


----------



## oneshot (Mar 19, 2016)

How do you know if it's a memo mistake or an execution mistake?


----------



## Scruggsy13 (Mar 19, 2016)

Second try at six cubes

5/6 28:26, I forgot the edge memo for the last cube. Oh well.


----------



## the super cuber (Mar 19, 2016)

Berd said:


> Nice job!



Thanks Berd! 


TheCoolMinxer said:


> Some of these are already out of date though, maskow did 16/16 in 16 min for example  Also, GJ Shivam!



Thanks


----------



## guysensei1 (Mar 19, 2016)

5/8, bad attempt, lots of stupid mistakes. And I exceeded 1h trying to fix those mistakes. Oh well


----------



## Berd (Mar 19, 2016)

oneshot said:


> How do you know if it's a memo mistake or an execution mistake?


Redo the scrambles to check!


----------



## kake123 (Mar 19, 2016)

YEAH again...

8/8 MBLD in 45:52.18

L2 D2 F2 D' F2 L2 D B2 U2 F2 R2 B' R B' L' R' D' U2 B L U'

F' B2 R2 B2 U L D2 R D R B2 U2 F U2 B D2 L2 F2 L2 B2

F2 D' R U2 F R' L U' B' D F' R2 F' R2 B D2 F' B' U2 D2 L2

B' D2 F R2 B L2 D2 F2 D2 R2 F2 U R' B2 F' L' F2 U2 B' U

B2 D' L2 R2 D B2 U2 L2 R U2 B R' F2 U2 R2 B' L2 F D

U' F2 L2 D R2 B2 U' R2 U B2 L' U B D R' F R' B' U F2

R2 D' L2 D2 F2 L2 D' L2 B2 D L B2 D' R2 F' D2 U F2 R B'

F U2 R' D R2 B' U' R F' L' U R' D2 R' F2 L2 B2 R' F2


----------



## guysensei1 (Mar 19, 2016)

kake123 said:


> YEAH again



K gonna quit MBLD now


----------



## Jacck (Mar 19, 2016)

*Megaminx multiblind 2/2 in 78:46,84*

Hope I'm right here:

My first attempt in Megaminx multiblind: had a bad memo (45 min), then I had to find the blindfold, but it was an success 

video: https://youtu.be/7VZsTgHxLo4

With the Shengshou it is not that easy: it's turning very fast but has less cornercutting than the Dayan (with ridges). So if you are not careful enough, a face might turn itself


----------



## Berd (Mar 19, 2016)

Jacck said:


> Hope I'm right here:
> 
> My first attempt in Megaminx multiblind: had a bad memo (45 min), then I had to find the blindfold, but it was an success
> 
> ...


Insane!


----------



## willtri4 (Mar 19, 2016)

5/7 51:28. Both were off by 3 edges. Kind of slow, scrambles were hard. Still happy.


----------



## bryson azzopard (Mar 20, 2016)

0/3 4MBLD 31:21 (22:00) safety memo and still failed
1) 5 wings
2) 5 wings 3 corners
3) 3 wings


----------



## kake123 (Mar 20, 2016)

9/10 MBLD in 1hr 2min 44.75s, off by 3 corners, bleh...


----------



## Jacck (Mar 20, 2016)

*Megaminx multiblind 2/2 in 76:55,25, new pb*



Berd said:


> Insane!



I would say, insane is to do it again in a row :

2/2 in 76:53,25+2=76:55,25 (memo 43:10 min)

Gives me an Mo2: 2/2 77:51,05

And really insane is: while exe2 I wasn't shure about the next edge-pair. While thinking I noticed, that I forgot to flip an edge at the end of exe1. OK, I picked up that megaminx again an did the flip. But further in the exe2 I remembered, that the flip was at the end of exe2. So I picked up the other megaminx again for an undo - neat, that it was off an U'.

video: https://youtu.be/A2oddXHqTe8


----------



## Darja (Mar 20, 2016)

5/6 mbld 43:11.49 after a few weeks break, the dnf was a cube drop lol. Going for 7 later today.


----------



## Scruggsy13 (Mar 21, 2016)

4th time at six cubes was the time!

6/6 in 32:09. I went slower to make sure that my memorization was completely correct and I'm content with the time for now. Next stop, 7!


----------



## Roman (Mar 21, 2016)

oneshot said:


> How do you know if it's a memo mistake or an execution mistake?



I'm a bit late with this.
Have a look: https://www.speedsolving.com/forum/showthread.php?55111-BLD-Memo-Tools


----------



## Roman (Mar 21, 2016)

I feel that I can do over 30 cubes but when memorizing ~15 I quickly start loosing my concentration and become very tired. I hope this is just about practising. Last MBLD attempts:
22/27 1:00:09.00
20/26 1:00:00.00
19/27 1:00:38.19 [39:59.69]
19/26 53:55.33 [36:41.16]
20/22 56:44.23
6/10 14:54.44 [8:41.32]


----------



## TheCoolMinxer (Mar 21, 2016)

this is why I am not a big mbld fan...

6/10 in 41:15
2x 2 flipped edges
1x 3 edges
1x 4 edges

I think these were all execution mistakes but one of the 2 flipped edges...


----------



## kamilprzyb (Mar 21, 2016)

Roman said:


> I feel that I can do over 30 cubes but when memorizing ~15 I quickly start loosing my concentration and become very tired. I hope this is just about practising. Last MBLD attempts:
> 22/27 1:00:09.00
> 20/26 1:00:00.00
> 19/27 1:00:38.19 [39:59.69]
> ...



Yeah you just have to practice a lot, and try not to lose it

Anyway it looks like I'm discovering new ways to fail a solve 
My last tries were 19/24 and 21/24, the problem is that I had perfect memo on both
Except for normal execution mistakes, like doing commutator wrong way or flipping wrong edge, I just didn't execute corners on 2 cubes. Why? I have no idea. I do edges first and then corners, and for some reason I just forgot to solve corners. I also remembered every target, but some pairs ended up unsolved. And I was 100% sure that I was thinking about them and solving them.
It's strange, this never happend to me before


----------



## TheCoolMinxer (Mar 22, 2016)

yet another attempt: 8/12 in 45:55, 34ish memo

DNF's were
2x 2 twisted corners
1 edges 3-cycle
1 mess becausethe cube slipped out of my hand meh

but 4 mins more for 2 more cubes is not too bad I guess, only 4 points tho 
maybe I'll do another attempt later today


----------



## kake123 (Mar 24, 2016)

9/10 MBLD in *57min 41.15s*, off by 2 edges, not bad for today I guess since there was some sluggish memo at the start.


----------



## kake123 (Mar 26, 2016)

9/10 MBLD in 57min 57.21s, missed a flipped edge during memo (*face palm*)


----------



## ottozing (Mar 26, 2016)

Finally got around to doing a big attempt a few days ago, which ended up being 13/17 in 1:03ish...

3 of the DNF's were 2 pieces only, so I'm feeling comfortable accuracy wise. Just need to keep pushing memo/reviewing more (omitted a final review of my 2 packs of 8 at the end because I thought it would save time since I was already so close to the hour, but my execution ended up having more pauses as always lol)


----------



## kake123 (Mar 27, 2016)

Finally 10/10 MBLD, but... 

...in 1hr 7.92s (Regardless, I feel mildly accomplished today, took me 11 attempts total, but still a fail)

L B2 D' B' U F' B U' L F' R2 D2 R2 F2 D' B2 U2 D' R2 L2

U2 R' F' B' U2 B2 D' L F D F2 R2 U2 L' F2 R B2 R U2

L2 B D2 U2 B2 U2 L2 D2 L D' U L2 R' D' F2 D2 L F U

U' L' U F L U L' U2 D L2 F' D' R2 B2 L2 B2 D F2 D'

D2 L F U2 R2 U2 L2 U' F' R2 D' R2 F2 B2 U F2 U' F2 U2 B2

-------------------------------------------------------------

B2 R' D2 F2 U2 F2 L2 F2 R' F D2 R F R2 U L U2 R2 D2

B2 D2 U2 F' L2 U2 R2 U' B' R U2 B' R' U' R U2 F' D

R2 D2 U2 B' R2 B' R2 D2 B2 L' R U' B' D2 F' U' B2 F D U2

L B2 R U2 L2 F2 D2 L2 U' L2 F2 L2 B L F' L D R' D

B2 D' R2 B2 U F2 D' F R D2 B2 F L' R D' B2 F


----------



## Isaac Lai (Mar 27, 2016)

kake123 said:


> Finally 10/10 MBLD, but...
> 
> ...in 1hr 7.92s (Regardless, I feel mildly accomplished today, took me 11 attempts total, but still a fail)
> 
> ...



GJ! What do you average on 3BLD, and do you use M2/OP?


----------



## kake123 (Mar 27, 2016)

Isaac Lai said:


> GJ! What do you average on 3BLD, and do you use M2/OP?



Thanks! 

On a good day and if I push myself, barely sub-2min (signature is a little outdated but still accurate, since for the past 3 days all I did was basically 10 cube MBLD attempts)

I got a sub-1:50 mean of 3 a few weeks ago so maybe that's a good gauge

Yes, I use M2/OP as my 3BLD method.


----------



## BenBergen (Mar 28, 2016)

First time trying Multiblind. Spent five minutes memorizing my first cube, only to pick up my second one and realize I did the exact same scramble for both cubes.
*facepalm*


----------



## kamilprzyb (Mar 30, 2016)

First over 20points in a while
*22/24 51:18 [33:30]* for the blindfold race
_2:08.25 per cube
1:23.75 memo per cube
44.5 solve per cube_
I had perfect memo, but skipped a pair on one cube and executed wrong target on another, so i had 2 times corners 3cycle
At least the time is getting better, I just need to be 8 seconds faster to do sub2 per cube
Although my tps is awful


----------



## the super cuber (Mar 30, 2016)

kamilprzyb said:


> First over 20points in a while
> *22/24 51:18 [33:30]* for the blindfold race
> _2:08.25 per cube
> 1:23.75 memo per cube
> ...



nice!


----------



## Scruggsy13 (Mar 31, 2016)

Multiblind is interesting, at least for me. I just did my first attempt at seven cubes, and it was a perfect 7/7 in 34:16. Now for less cubes the number of attempts it's taken for me to get 100%:

2/2- 2 attempts
3/3- 5 or more attempts
4/4- 1 attempt
5/5- 4 attempts
6/6- 4 attempts

Maybe it's just a focus issue or something, but I guess everything clicked just now.


----------



## Iggy (Apr 1, 2016)

16/21 in 43:28.16, pretty good time, and that felt quite slow. One of the DNFs was the 3BLD cube lol


----------



## the super cuber (Apr 1, 2016)

Iggy said:


> 16/21 in 43:28.16, pretty good time, and that felt quite slow. One of the DNFs was the 3BLD cube lol



Wow Awesome time!


----------



## kake123 (Apr 2, 2016)

guysensei1 said:


> 10/10 next?



FINALLY...

10/10 MBLD in *55min 23.37s*!!! 

D2 B2 U' L2 D F2 R2 F2 D L2 R F R' D L F' U2 F U R2

B' U' R F' D' F' R2 F' B2 R F D2 R2 L D2 R D2 B2 R'

D2 L2 B2 D2 U B2 D' B2 R D2 B R F' D2 B F D' U' R'

B2 L2 B2 F' R2 D2 B' U2 B' R D U2 B2 L' U2 R' D2 B D' R

R' B2 R' U' L U R' B D' F' U D' F2 D' R2 L2 U' L2 U'

-------------------------------------------------------------
F L B R B2 U2 L F' U' R F' L2 U2 L2 U' R2 D' B2 D2

F2 U' B2 R2 U F2 U L F R F2 U' R2 B2 D' R D' B2

U2 R2 U2 L2 U2 B2 L R' D B' R U R' D2 B F U2 L D'

B2 L B L2 D L2 F2 U2 D' F R' F2 R2 U2 F2 U' L2 U

R' U' R D2 L' F D' F' B L D2 R2 D2 L2 B' R2 B L2 B L2


----------



## Iggy (Apr 2, 2016)

11/17 in 35:04.21 ugh


----------



## TheCoolMinxer (Apr 2, 2016)

Iggy said:


> 11/17 in 35:04.21 ugh



Pls don't start getting a bad accuracy just like me lol


----------



## the super cuber (Apr 2, 2016)

*26/36 cubes in 1:09:xy [39:52 memo]*

Nice attempt 
i was trying to sub hour the time but scrambles were bad, still not far off. 6 of the 10 dnf cubes were off by 3 pieces or less, mostly memo mistakes due to rushing.


----------



## kamilprzyb (Apr 2, 2016)

the super cuber said:


> http://i64.tinypic.com/wtsqch.jpg
> 
> 
> *26/36 cubes in 1:09:xy [39:52 memo]*
> ...



Great job, you're getting close to sub1 memo :tu
Are you going to upload your NR?


----------



## Iggy (Apr 2, 2016)

TheCoolMinxer said:


> Pls don't start getting a bad accuracy just like me lol



I've always had terrible accuracy


----------



## TheCoolMinxer (Apr 2, 2016)

Iggy said:


> I've always had terrible accuracy



How did you manage to get a 19/21 officially? Lol


----------



## the super cuber (Apr 2, 2016)

kamilprzyb said:


> Great job, you're getting close to sub1 memo :tu
> Are you going to upload your NR?



Thanks! 
and yeah i am in the process of editing it, ill try to get it up within the next 2 or 3 days  (or sooner)


----------



## h2f (Apr 2, 2016)

I did 4/5 in 27:xx. First attempt for 6 months. Cube was off by 3cycle on corners - I had to do one inverserly. I'm quite happy. It showed I have to do my words list and better images.


----------



## the super cuber (Apr 3, 2016)

2/2 Mbld PB 1:16!  

2/2 1:16.74 [ 26.xy memo]

That memo though


----------



## Iggy (Apr 3, 2016)

TheCoolMinxer said:


> How did you manage to get a 19/21 officially? Lol



No idea honestly, it was just a good attempt  It was kinda slow though


----------



## ZeshaaK (Apr 3, 2016)

the super cuber said:


> *26/36 cubes in 1:09:xy [39:52 memo]*
> 
> Nice attempt
> i was trying to sub hour the time but scrambles were bad, still not far off. 6 of the 10 dnf cubes were off by 3 pieces or less, mostly memo mistakes due to rushing.



Wow very nice!!


----------



## the super cuber (Apr 3, 2016)

ZeshaaK said:


> Wow very nice!!



Thank you!


----------



## ZeshaaK (Apr 3, 2016)

kamilprzyb said:


> First over 20points in a while
> *22/24 51:18 [33:30]* for the blindfold race
> _2:08.25 per cube
> 1:23.75 memo per cube
> ...



Nice execution speed considering you think your tps is awful. Go for 28+ cubes soon!


----------



## the super cuber (Apr 4, 2016)

Well this was Insane 


*5/5 in 4:38.79 [2:26 memo]*

Some stats:
Total time per cube: 55.79
Memo Time Per cube: 29.20
Exec time per cube : 26.40
Total Memo time: 2:26 
Total exec time: 2:12

n/n in sub n minutes!


----------



## Iggy (Apr 4, 2016)

19/23 in 52:37. Really slow because memo couldn't stick well, but still pretty good accuracy. I decided to leave the cubes in the order I memorised them so I could examine my mistakes, and it turns out I'm just really careless: one cube was off by an edge flip that I forgot to execute, one was a mess due to an execution mistake, did a comm the wrong way on the other two. One of these had a corner twist I forgot to execute too


----------



## CyanSandwich (Apr 5, 2016)

22/25 in 54:54.22[29:16.49] 
3c, 4e/5c, 4c/7e

Gonna try at least 27 next.


----------



## the super cuber (Apr 5, 2016)

Iggy said:


> 19/23 in 52:37. Really slow because memo couldn't stick well, but still pretty good accuracy. I decided to leave the cubes in the order I memorised them so I could examine my mistakes, and it turns out I'm just really careless: one cube was off by an edge flip that I forgot to execute, one was a mess due to an execution mistake, did a comm the wrong way on the other two. One of these had a corner twist I forgot to execute too



Nice! 


CyanSandwich said:


> 22/25 in 54:54.22[29:16.49]
> 3c, 4e/5c, 4c/7e
> 
> Gonna try at least 27 next.



Nice time! 

-----------------------

23/30 in 1:00:00 [39:03 memo]

Okayish attempt. 2 cubes off by M2 for some reason. still most cubes solves in a 30 cube attempt of mine which is nice
Need to improve accuracy though


----------



## the super cuber (Apr 7, 2016)

14/15 Mbld in 25:57 [15:35 memo]

1:43 total time per cube 
1:02 memo per cube
41.46 exec per cube 

First attempt at 15 cubes in a while, overall memo was good but execution had some pauses. One cube off by 3 corners because I accidentally switched 2 letter pairs in execution.

Still a good attempt


----------



## ottozing (Apr 8, 2016)

16/17 in 59:25 

Old PB was 7 points in like 38ish mins haha. DNF was 2 flipped edges though :s


----------



## SweetSolver (Apr 8, 2016)

ottozing said:


> 16/17 in 59:25
> 
> Old PB was 7 points in like 38ish mins haha. DNF was 2 flipped edges though :s


Well done, definitely huge progress since your attempt in Adelaide, and that was very impressive in itself


----------



## Jacck (Apr 8, 2016)

5 different shapes and all platonic solids solved:

Multiblind-relay Clock-Pyraminx-Cube-Octahedron-Megaminx (easy version with a 2x2x2)
74:05,51 4/5 Clock-DNF, memo 48:00 min

Tetrahedron, Hexahedron, Octahedron and Dodecahedron solved.

video:


----------



## MatejMuzatko (Apr 9, 2016)

So I haven't been posting recently, but I still practice MultiBLD sometimes 
I try 14 cubes and I get it in ~hour... I fail a lot (mostly 10/14)
Would you suggest to try less cubes or to not care about fails and keep going for time? Thanks


----------



## Iggy (Apr 10, 2016)

ottozing said:


> 16/17 in 59:25
> 
> Old PB was 7 points in like 38ish mins haha. DNF was 2 flipped edges though :s



What the heck... nice!


----------



## Scruggsy13 (Apr 11, 2016)

First attempt at eight for the blindfold race... 7/8. The DNF was off by three edges. Time was 37:53.


----------



## bryson azzopard (Apr 12, 2016)

9/13 in 53:49 (38:00) so looks like i can do 14 in an hour time to push for 15 by my next comp


----------



## the super cuber (Apr 13, 2016)

26/30 MBLD in 1:00:00! __

memo was 39:03, this is my 4th best attempt till now! PB is 25/27

Missed PB by one cube, 
and one cube was dnf because of pop 

overall nice accuracy


----------



## MatejMuzatko (Apr 13, 2016)

the super cuber said:


> 26/30 MBLD in 1:00:00! __
> 
> memo was 39:03, this is my 4th best attempt till now! PB is 25/27
> 
> ...


Keep going!!  
Did you stop at 1:00 or did you run out of time?


----------



## Berd (Apr 13, 2016)

For the Blindfolded race.

On cam too!


----------



## TheCoolMinxer (Apr 13, 2016)

thought this was worth a post:
I got a 5/5 at german open 2016 in 18:06, which is the fastest 5 points in the 'top 1000 persons' 
was really happy after the attempt, the scrambles were kinda ez


----------



## MatejMuzatko (Apr 13, 2016)

Berd said:


> For the Blindfolded race.
> On cam too!


Nice!


TheCoolMinxer said:


> thought this was worth a post:
> I got a 5/5 at german open 2016 in 18:06, which is the fastest 5 points in the 'top 1000 persons'
> was really happy after the attempt, the scrambles were kinda ez


Cool 
Is the race to 15 points still on?  I was inactive here for a while


----------



## TheCoolMinxer (Apr 13, 2016)

MatejMuzatko said:


> Nice!
> 
> Cool
> Is the race to 15 points still on?  I was inactive here for a while


Uh, haven't done a bigger attempt in quite some time, but yes why not?


----------



## the super cuber (Apr 14, 2016)

MatejMuzatko said:


> Keep going!!
> Did you stop at 1:00 or did you run out of time?



Thanks  I finished in 1:00:16, and the last cube was dnf which I surely took more than 16 sec to execute, so the result will be same had I stopped at one hour


----------



## ottozing (Apr 18, 2016)

16/19 in 1:09:53.303

2 of the DNF's were execution mistakes I realized mid attempt, but my current setup is so messy that when I finish a cube i just throw it onto my bed  The other DNF was what felt like an execution error.

All in all quite happy with this, even though you'd think I would be better at 19 cubes given that I've done 17 sub hour 

I actually did a separate 19 cube attempt about a week before this, and it was one less cube solved and about a minute slower. That said, this attempt had quite a few distractions from construction happening within my house, so I'll consider this good improvement for now


----------



## the super cuber (Apr 18, 2016)

Nicely 


ottozing said:


> 16/19 in 1:09:53.303
> 
> 2 of the DNF's were execution mistakes I realized mid attempt, but my current setup is so messy that when I finish a cube i just throw it onto my bed  The other DNF was what felt like an execution error.
> 
> ...


nicely done!


----------



## the super cuber (Apr 18, 2016)

*25/33 Cubes Mbld in 1:00:50! [38:13 memo]*

Almost got 33 cubes sub hour so happy, I accidentally skipped a room on 4 cubes so those 4 were dnf, could have gotten a 29/33 without that 

still accuracy was pretty good for me, 17 points!

Also 22 minute execution for 33 cubes at 41.21 sec per cube!

ordered 14 Guoguan Yuexiao 3x3s for mbld too


----------



## MatejMuzatko (Apr 20, 2016)

So I tried 32 yesterday...  Just for fun, I knew it would be much over an hour, but I had wanted to try how much I could do and how would it feel
I got 21/32 in like 2:30... I don't know exactly, full time was 4:00... but I had some food and watched TV with family for one hour during the attempt
I was sad about the accuracy, as I had gone for points and not for speed... But good experience


----------



## Berd (Apr 20, 2016)

MatejMuzatko said:


> So I tried 32 yesterday...  Just for fun, I knew it would be much over an hour, but I had wanted to try how much I could do and how would it feel
> I got 21/32 in like 2:30... I don't know exactly, full time was 4:00... but I had some food and watched TV with family for one hour during the attempt
> I was sad about the accuracy, as I had gone for points and not for speed... But good experience



Wow! I got 17/20 once but that's as big as I've gone. Nice job!


----------



## the super cuber (Apr 20, 2016)

*24/31 in 1:01:27 [38:50 memo] *

bad accuracy but 17 points is still nice  
mostly recall mistakes


----------



## MatejMuzatko (Apr 21, 2016)

Berd said:


> Wow! I got 17/20 once but that's as big as I've gone. Nice job!


Nice! That was actually my first try for 20+, and of course I borrowed most of the cubes from friends  I don't have 32 cubes for fun at home  



the super cuber said:


> *24/31 in 1:01:27 [38:50 memo] *
> 
> bad accuracy but 17 points is still nice
> mostly recall mistakes


Great  How many cubes are you going to set for your next official attempt?  And when will that be?


----------



## the super cuber (Apr 21, 2016)

MatejMuzatko said:


> Great  How many cubes are you going to set for your next official attempt?  And when will that be?



thanks!  Im trying to improve so i can do 30+ attempt officially, there is a comp with mbld planned to be held in a month or so near my city, but its not finalised yet, should be final soon


----------



## SweetSolver (Apr 22, 2016)

Did my first MBLD attempt the other day with 2/2, and today I got 3/3 in about 24 minutes (focusing on accuracy at the moment, but I might pick up the speed soon).


----------



## the super cuber (Apr 22, 2016)

SweetSolver said:


> Did my first MBLD attempt the other day with 2/2, and today I got 3/3 in about 24 minutes (focusing on accuracy at the moment, but I might pick up the speed soon).



Nice! 

------------------------------

21/33 in 1:00:00 for the weekly comp  [37:55 memo]

bad accuracy but memo was quite decent, ran out of time with 2 cubes left to execute.
still nice practice


----------



## ottozing (Apr 23, 2016)

5/5 in 10:35.999, old 5/5 PB was like 20:0x.xx 

Memo felt slow but still nice. I like doing smaller attempts now and then just to see how I'm improving without doing hour+ long attempts which aren't always what I feel like doing haha


----------



## the super cuber (Apr 23, 2016)

ottozing said:


> 5/5 in 10:35.999, old 5/5 PB was like 20:0x.xx
> 
> Memo felt slow but still nice. I like doing smaller attempts now and then just to see how I'm improving without doing hour+ long attempts which aren't always what I feel like doing haha



Nice! i did the same a few months ago, i started doing 5 cubes attempts, my first was 15 min and i targeted sub 10 min and eventually got to 5:30, which was one of the things that helped me go from 20 to 30 cubes (now i have a 4:38 though)


----------



## ottozing (Apr 24, 2016)

7/9 in 25:24.706, DNF's were 2 edges and 3 edges.

By the time I do my next 19 attempt it better fkn be sub hour


----------



## Berd (Apr 24, 2016)

4/5 ~ 15 minutes. Was taking my time, wasn't even timing it properly. DNF due to messing up the AUF on my D target: I do U2 Jbperm U, and I think I did a U' as my cube was off by an E perm and a U2. Trying for 13 next weekend and am not doing a big attempt until then, just making sure my rooms are still working!


----------



## the super cuber (Apr 24, 2016)

24/30 in 58:27 [38:28 memo]

19:59 exec for 30 cubes!
Decent time but accuracy needs improvement.


----------



## FakeMMAP (Apr 25, 2016)

First attempt on 4 cube MBLD: 3/4 19:26.301 [13:37.442]
, off by 2 flipped edges.


----------



## ottozing (Apr 26, 2016)

16/19 in 1:03:59.249

Getting there I guess... 2/3 DNF's were 2 pieces, one DNF was a 3 cycle.


----------



## the super cuber (Apr 26, 2016)

*28/32 Cubes in 56:39! [38:15 Memo] 
*
For the weekly comp

Yay PB by one point!  that time is insane for me

bought 14 yuexiao 3x3s which helped exec,

18:22 execution for 32 cubes at 34.43 seconds per cube :O

Memo : 38:15 [1:11 per cube]
Execution: 18:22 [34.43 per cube]
Total: 56:39 [1:46 per cube]


----------



## CyanSandwich (Apr 30, 2016)

the super cuber said:


> *28/32 Cubes in 56:39! [38:15 Memo]
> *
> For the weekly comp
> 
> ...


Wow that's really fast man, and pretty accurate! Good job.

28/31 in 1:07:17.96[41:32.56]
Two of them off by 1 wrong move, the other was a mess.


----------



## the super cuber (Apr 30, 2016)

CyanSandwich said:


> Wow that's really fast man, and pretty accurate! Good job.
> 
> 28/31 in 1:07:17.96[41:32.56]
> Two of them off by 1 wrong move, the other was a mess.



Thanks  
Great job to you too, especially that accuracy was awesome.

--------------------------------
*
26/35 Cubes in 58:51 [39:30 memo] 
*
35 cubes inside one hour :O 

Some stats:

Memo: 39:30 [1:07 per cube]
Execution: 19:21 [33 per cube!]
Total: 58:51 [1:40 per cube]


----------



## kake123 (May 1, 2016)

3/3 MBLD in 6min 50.409s (Sub-official Dwayne) 

5/5 MBLD in 17min 47.62s


----------



## the super cuber (May 4, 2016)

13/20 in 34:25 [19:00 memo]

Memo was pretty good but started to forget a lot during exec, hence some pauses and bad accuracy. Sub 30 should be possible with a little practice


----------



## Torch (May 4, 2016)

8/13 in 44:27. Even though accuracy was bad, I'm counting this as a success for these reasons:

1) This was my first big multi in 3 months
2) Nothing was off by more than 3 pieces
3) Memo was really solid, and I was able to recall and execute faster than usual
4) I had to take a break during memo to talk to my dad for like 2-3 minutes

Looking forward to trying 17 soon!


----------



## ottozing (May 5, 2016)

21/25 in 1:30:51.121

My asshole cat was meowing over and over half way during execution because he wanted to play... Last multi I do at home without noise cancelling earplugs


----------



## kake123 (May 5, 2016)

7/7 MBLD in 30min 58.57s,  PB for 7 cubes
(previous attempt was 36min-ish)

REALLY not bad, as 2 of the most annoying people talking to me while executing, possibly robbed me of a sub-30min time!!!


----------



## kake123 (May 7, 2016)

9/9 MBLD in 44min 51.90s, quite happy about this result now


----------



## guysensei1 (May 7, 2016)

kake123 said:


> 7/7 MBLD in 30min 58.57s,  PB for 7 cubes
> (previous attempt was 36min-ish)
> 
> REALLY not bad, as 2 of the most annoying people talking to me while executing, possibly robbed me of a sub-30min time!!!


That's why I always lock myself in a room when I do MBLD attempts


----------



## kake123 (May 7, 2016)

guysensei1 said:


> That's why I always lock myself in a room when I do MBLD attempts


Well, that 7/7 attempt was done in camp, so somewhat unavoidable .

They said things like "this cube wrong, that cube wrong, go faster blah blah".


----------



## the super cuber (May 7, 2016)

*30/35 Cubes in 57:47 [39:38]
*
Pretty good attempt for me  especially the time

25 points and my second best attempt yet, I think I switched 2 cubes in exec so those 2 were dnf, rest were 2 edges, 3 corners etc

18:09 execution for 35 cubes! :O
31.11 sec per cube
Memo was 1:07 per cube and total time was 1:39 per cube


----------



## Iggy (May 7, 2016)

the super cuber said:


> *30/35 Cubes in 57:47 [39:38]
> *
> Pretty good attempt for me  especially the time
> 
> ...


Damn that's crazy, nice!


----------



## the super cuber (May 8, 2016)

Iggy said:


> Damn that's crazy, nice!


Thanks Ainesh


----------



## Hssandwich (May 9, 2016)

6/8 in 39:xx both cubes off by 3 edges.
Very happy with this seeing as it is my first attempt over 6 cubes. The memo was all correct so I think I just forgot to execute letter pairs or something.


----------



## CyanSandwich (May 16, 2016)

25/27 58:00.99+[35:11.75]
3 edges, and 4c4e (1-mover probs)


----------



## kake123 (May 16, 2016)

8/9 MBLD in 42min 15.42s

A few more attempts next week and i'm pretty much there


----------



## kake123 (May 16, 2016)

CyanSandwich said:


> 25/27 58:00.99+[35:11.75]
> 3 edges, and 4c4e (1-mover probs)


Wow didn't know you were getting that good at MBLD


----------



## pinser (May 16, 2016)

kake123 said:


> 8/9 MBLD in 42min 15.42s
> 
> A few more attempts next week and i'm pretty much there


Wow, how come your MBLD is good but your 3BLD is not so good?


----------



## kake123 (May 16, 2016)

pinser said:


> Wow, how come your MBLD is good but your 3BLD is not so good?


Its weird but in MBLD I am probably getting better at roman rooms, and MBLD is sort of different from 3BLD


----------



## Torch (May 16, 2016)

pinser said:


> Wow, how come your MBLD is good but your 3BLD is not so good?



It doesn't seem that disproportionate to me. I had 13/13 in 50 minutes when I averaged over 1:30 for 3BLD.


----------



## the super cuber (May 17, 2016)

CyanSandwich said:


> 25/27 58:00.99+[35:11.75]
> 3 edges, and 4c4e (1-mover probs)



Wow nice! I can't imagine doing mbld without the seeing the timer during memo lol


----------



## CyanSandwich (May 18, 2016)

the super cuber said:


> Wow nice! I can't imagine doing mbld without the seeing the timer during memo lol


Thanks. I switched to having the timer off for everything and it helps.
You would think looking at the timer would be useful for mbld, but it just adds pressure and either makes you slow down or speed up too much.

I should display the timer for videos though


----------



## Torch (May 18, 2016)

8/15 in 53:33 for the weekly comp. Haven't really done multi in a while and it shows. Four of the mistakes were 2 or 3 edges, but the other 3 were total messes.


----------



## the super cuber (May 20, 2016)

*33/40 Cubes in 1:13:29 [46:55 Memo]
*
Pretty good attempt for me overall, although time could have been a bit better but its still PB for 40 cubes. 

Good thing was i didnt forget anything in any cube and all mistakes were small exec ones (5 cubes off by 3 pieces each, one off by 4 pieces and one off by 4 moves )

i might keep doing 40 cube attempts until I (hopefully ) get it under an hour


----------



## kake123 (May 21, 2016)

7/7 MBLD in 29min 33.12s, finally sub-30


----------



## kake123 (May 22, 2016)

9/9 MBLD in 44:00.00, will try to get a sub-43min time later today

Execution was a little sluggish due to super-cold air-conditioner

D' B2 D L2 B2 D R2 D L2 B2 U' B' L B2 R' F' D2 U' B2 D' B'

R2 D2 R U2 B2 U' R2 U' B U2 L' U2 L' D2 F2 D2 R D2

R D2 R2 U' D2 F' L2 D' B R D F' B U2 B' R2 F2 B

R2 D B2 F2 D' F2 D2 F2 R B' U L U' L' R2 B' L U' B

U2 L2 R2 B' D2 B2 F D2 B' D2 L B U2 R B' U' R' F L F
-------------------------------------------------
R B2 L2 R' F2 U2 L' B2 U L U F R2 U' F R' D L F'

U F2 L2 U2 D R L2 B D' F' B2 D L2 D B2 L2 U' R2 D2

D' L' D2 R2 D' B' D' R U D' B' L2 D2 B' U2 B' U2 B' D2 F'

F' L2 F' U2 B' L2 B R' F' D R' B F2 L' D2 L' F U2


----------



## kake123 (May 27, 2016)

7/7 MBLD in 28min 50.07s, FINALLY Sub-29min!!!


----------



## the super cuber (May 27, 2016)

kake123 said:


> 7/7 MBLD in 28min 50.07s, FINALLY Sub-29min!!!



Nice!  you should be able to do 12+ in one hour easy

----------------------------------------------------------------------------------

*30/37 Cubes in 1:01:22 [40:10] *for the weekly comp

just 1:22 over the one hour so pretty nice  accuracy was decent and exec was 34 sec per cube, with a total time of 1:39 per cube! one and a half cubes were left to execute when the hour finished (they both were solved at the end)


----------



## kake123 (May 27, 2016)

the super cuber said:


> Nice!  you should be able to do 12+ in one hour easy


Thanks for the encouragement, i'm aiming for 12/12 by the end of june and 12+ by july onwards.

Just need to get a proper list of images for my letter pairs.


----------



## Torch (May 28, 2016)

12/15 in 52:54+ for the weekly comp. Mistakes were 2 flipped edges, 2 twisted corners and 3 edges, and 2 twisted corners and 5 edges. I might try 17 next time since I consistently have over 5 minutes left.


----------



## kake123 (May 29, 2016)

Finally nailed it, 9/9 MBLD in 42min 59.03s 

B2 D2 L2 R2 U' F2 D2 L2 U' B2 U B L2 U F D' R F U2 R' F2

U2 F U2 L2 B' R2 B' D2 U2 R2 D L D2 U B2 L2 B' D2 U2

B' L2 B2 R2 B' F2 U2 L2 R2 D' B R B2 U L D2 F R F

F2 U2 B D2 R D' F2 U' R2 F2 L B' D2 F2 L2 U2 B' D2 B'
-------------------------------------------------
L2 B2 R2 U F2 U R2 B2 U2 F2 D2 B D2 L' D2 R' U2 B2 U F

R2 D F2 L2 D' L2 U L2 R' F2 D2 B D2 F D2 F2 L F L2

D2 F2 U2 F2 R2 F D2 F' D' L' R D2 U' F' U F D2 U'

F R2 U2 B L2 F2 D2 B2 F2 D' B' R B2 D2 U F2 U' R D' B2

B2 L' B2 U2 R U2 R' U2 F' L2 U' F L' F' R U2 R F R2


----------



## kake123 (May 30, 2016)

YESSSS!!!!! FINALLY!!!! FINALLY!!!

11/11 MBLD in 52min 09.01s

I suppose i'm ahead in the MBLD Singapore NR race.


----------



## kake123 (Jun 2, 2016)

11/12 MBLD in 55min 37.32s, not bad getting better...


----------



## kake123 (Jun 2, 2016)

12/12 MBLD in 1hr 46.55s... bleh...

Was stuck for a while in recalling 2 cubes... all the best later...


----------



## guysensei1 (Jun 2, 2016)

kake123 said:


> YESSSS!!!!! FINALLY!!!! FINALLY!!!
> 
> 11/11 MBLD in 52min 09.01s
> 
> I suppose i'm ahead in the MBLD Singapore NR race.


Wow nice. I've pretty much given up on MBLD (maybe trying 7 next comp but that's all), and Dwayne is currently stuck with learning 3style so he probably isn't doing MBLD much. Not sure what Shantanu is doing but you look like you're going really far. Keep going.


----------



## kake123 (Jun 2, 2016)

guysensei1 said:


> Wow nice. I've pretty much given up on MBLD (maybe trying 7 next comp but that's all), and Dwayne is currently stuck with learning 3style so he probably isn't doing MBLD much. Not sure what Shantanu is doing but you look like you're going really far. Keep going.


Thanks, I do these MBLD attempts also to release stress, and have a real sense of achievement when I break my own barriers.  (I was kind of depressed before I achieved that 11/11, first attempt btw)

I also want to set the standards higher for Blind events in Singapore. I can't wait to see how much I will achieve for MBLD and 4BLD by the end of this year.


----------



## MatejMuzatko (Jun 2, 2016)

I did official 11/17 the previous weekend.... I wanted NR, but still happy with podium... one more cube would be enough to win
Finished in ~58 minutes and used my last 2 minutes to attempt recalling one cube I forgot :/


Spoiler: video


----------



## the super cuber (Jun 3, 2016)

kake123 said:


> YESSSS!!!!! FINALLY!!!! FINALLY!!!
> 
> 11/11 MBLD in 52min 09.01s
> 
> I suppose i'm ahead in the MBLD Singapore NR race.



Nice job! 

--------------------------------------

*30/35 Cubes in 58:22 [38:44] *for the weekly comp!

Nice attempt, my 4th best yet 

switched 2 cubes in exec so those were dnf and small mistakes in other 3 which were avoidable. went safe.

I have a comp coming up on 17-19 june


----------



## MatejMuzatko (Jun 4, 2016)

the super cuber said:


> Nice job!
> 
> --------------------------------------
> 
> ...


You are crazy! Good luck on the competition


----------



## kake123 (Jun 5, 2016)

12/12 MBLD in 59min 10.54s  Yesss!!!!!

Exceeded my goal by achieving this at the start of June instead of the end of June.


----------



## MatejMuzatko (Jun 6, 2016)

kake123 said:


> 12/12 MBLD in 59min 10.54s  Yesss!!!!!
> 
> Exceeded my goal by achieving this at the start of June instead of the end of June.


Cool! Wait what? You have so many Guoguan Yuexiaos


----------



## ollicubes (Jun 8, 2016)

8/9 in 29:51 [22.xy]

First multi in ages. 
I should start doing this every day to get good results in Prague.


----------



## the super cuber (Jun 8, 2016)

kake123 said:


> 12/12 MBLD in 59min 10.54s  Yesss!!!!!
> 
> Exceeded my goal by achieving this at the start of June instead of the end of June.



wow great progress! 


MatejMuzatko said:


> You are crazy! Good luck on the competition



thank you!


----------



## Daniel Lin (Jun 10, 2016)

1/2 in 1:55.66
DNF was off by 3 edges.

I only have 2 3x3s so I can't attempt anything bigger


----------



## guysensei1 (Jun 10, 2016)

Daniel Lin said:


> 1/2 in 1:55.66
> DNF was off by 3 edges.
> 
> I only have 2 3x3s so I can't attempt anything bigger


Turn the outer layers of your big cubes and you have more 3x3s


----------



## YTCuber (Jun 10, 2016)

guysensei1 said:


> Turn the outer layers of your big cubes and you have more 3x3s



And have fun with M2 Edges.


----------



## kake123 (Jun 10, 2016)

guysensei1 said:


> Turn the outer layers of your big cubes and you have more 3x3s





YTCuber said:


> And have fun with M2 Edges.



Lol


----------



## Daniel Lin (Jun 11, 2016)

guysensei1 said:


> Turn the outer layers of your big cubes and you have more 3x3s


lol that's what I used to do but it's kinda stupid


----------



## kake123 (Jun 11, 2016)

Daniel Lin said:


> lol that's what I used to do but it's kinda stupid


If anyone filmed this type of MBLD, would be extremely hilarious, not sure if guysensei1 was being serious XD


----------



## guysensei1 (Jun 11, 2016)

kake123 said:


> If anyone filmed this type of MBLD, would be extremely hilarious, not sure if guysensei1 was being serious XD


I was being serious. I've done it before because I wanted to try 5 cube multi but only have 4 3x3s.


----------



## Jacck (Jun 11, 2016)

Made this just for fun on holiday 2015 with an 4x4, 5x5, 6x6 (used as a double 3x3) and 7x7:
3/4 34:07,63 - and just executed one wrong alg on the 4x4


----------



## kake123 (Jun 13, 2016)

12/13 MBLD in 1hr 4min 22.84s, not bad first attempt


----------



## kake123 (Jun 13, 2016)

Finally, 13/13 MBLD in 59min 28.79s


----------



## Berd (Jun 13, 2016)

kake123 said:


> Finally, 13/13 MBLD in 59min 28.79s


Sup me! Nice job!


----------



## kake123 (Jun 13, 2016)

Berd said:


> Sup me! Nice job!


What's your MBLD PB?


----------



## Berd (Jun 13, 2016)

kake123 said:


> What's your MBLD PB?


12/13 in a 50 ish time. I need to practice!


----------



## kake123 (Jun 13, 2016)

Berd said:


> 12/13 in a 50 ish time. I need to practice!


Yeah, i'm catching up really fast


----------



## Scruggsy13 (Jun 13, 2016)

7/8 in 31:00. ≈Six minutes faster than my previous eight cube attempt, but this should've been my first 8/8. Unfortunately I mismemorized the sixth cube (JN instead of KN) which was the only error.


----------



## Scruggsy13 (Jun 15, 2016)

Bleh.. 7/8 in 33:19. Again a memorization mistake stopped me from an 8/8.


----------



## kake123 (Jun 17, 2016)

6/7 MBLD in 26:xx (wasted because of a Jperm execution mess up, could have been a 7/7 in 25:xx)

7/7 in 28min 00.93s (7/7 PB by 50s)


----------



## Meneghetti (Jun 18, 2016)

Official 16/18 57:25[43:xx]
1 edge cycle missing in each cube.


Spoiler












Second attempt was 14/18 49:46[35:xx]


Spoiler


----------



## Berd (Jun 18, 2016)

Meneghetti said:


> Official 16/18 57.xx[43.xx]
> 1 edge cycle missing in each cube.
> 
> 
> Spoiler


Very nice!


----------



## kake123 (Jun 23, 2016)

13/13 MBLD in 58min 28.91s (PB by 1min )

There was a pause while recalling 3 cubes, so there's still a possibility of getting faster.


----------



## the super cuber (Jun 23, 2016)

official 29/33 cubes in 58:49 last weekend, 6th in the world!  

video coming soon


----------



## kake123 (Jun 23, 2016)

the super cuber said:


> official 29/33 cubes in 58:49 last weekend, 6th in the world!
> 
> video coming soon


Cool, congrats!!!


----------



## kake123 (Jun 23, 2016)

the super cuber said:


> official 29/33 cubes in 58:49 last weekend, 6th in the world!
> 
> video coming soon


The 4 cubes were due to execution mistakes?


----------



## ottozing (Jun 23, 2016)

19/21 in like 1:03 yesterday, first attempt since my last official attempt


----------



## kake123 (Jun 23, 2016)

ottozing said:


> 19/21 in like 1:03 yesterday, first attempt since my last official attempt


Nice, which number of cubes did you have a complete success in less than hour?


----------



## ottozing (Jun 23, 2016)

kake123 said:


> Nice, which number of cubes did you have a complete success in less than hour?


I assume you're asking my best sub hour n/n? Because my best is like 5/5 in 10 mins for that lol


----------



## kake123 (Jun 23, 2016)

ottozing said:


> I assume you're asking my best sub hour n/n? Because my best is like 5/5 in 10 mins for that lol


Yes, I was asking about that


----------



## the super cuber (Jun 24, 2016)

kake123 said:


> The 4 cubes were due to execution mistakes?


thanks! yeah probably small recall mistakes


----------



## the super cuber (Jun 26, 2016)

*31/40 cubes in 56:49 [35:20 memo]
*
Pretty good time I guess  

first time I did 40 cubes sub hour (and first time I did 40 sub 1 hour 10 min too as a matter of fact )

just pushed memo and execution and I myself couldn't believe the time, the most cubes I had sub hour previously was 36

Stats:

Total time: 56:49
Memo time: 35:20
Execution time: 21:29
Memo per cube: 53.00 (first sub 1)
Exec per cube: 32.22 
Total Time per cube: 1:25 (previous best was 1:38)


----------



## MatejMuzatko (Jun 26, 2016)

the super cuber said:


> *31/40 cubes in 56:49 [35:20 memo]
> *
> Pretty good time I guess
> 
> ...


I wish I could do 17 that quickly  Amazing time
You should update your signature btw


----------



## TheCoolMinxer (Jun 27, 2016)

first multiblind since my last official attempt

6/10 in 40:11 
2x 2 twisted corners
1 edge 3-cycle
1 corners 3-cycle

always the small mistakes, disappointed.


----------



## the super cuber (Jun 27, 2016)

MatejMuzatko said:


> I wish I could do 17 that quickly  Amazing time
> You should update your signature btw


thanks  done


----------



## guysensei1 (Jun 27, 2016)

5/7 MBLD in 44:50 mafter being encouraged by some friends to do an attempt.
Not bad I guess. Will try for a 7/7 just to beat that PB of 6/6 from almost a year ago


----------



## guysensei1 (Jun 28, 2016)

1. 50:41.16 6/8, why can't i ever get more than 6 cubes in mbld attempt :/ time was great tho
1) D2 U2 F' D2 F R2 U2 L2 R2 B' F R U F' U' R D L2 U' R2 
2) B2 L' R F2 D2 R F2 D2 R2 F2 U F2 R B D2 R' D U2 B L 
3) B2 D L2 D2 R2 F2 L2 R2 D B2 L' D U' R B' D L2 F' L F2 
4) R F' U D' L U2 L F2 U' B' R2 F2 U2 R' B2 L' F2 B2 D2 R' F2 
5) B' U2 L2 B' L2 D2 B' R2 F R2 F2 D U L' U B' R' B2 U2 F2 U' 
6) B2 U L2 U' F2 D2 B2 R2 F2 D' R2 F U' B' U R' D B L' F L' 
7) R' F2 L' B R2 D' B2 R' F' U L U2 R F2 R U2 D2 F2 L F2 B2 
8) B2 R2 D2 B2 R2 B L2 R2 U2 F' U2 R' B2 R2 D' U2 F' L2 R D


----------



## MatejMuzatko (Jun 28, 2016)

4/4: 
7:48.36 single
8:15.09 mean of 3 
 Finally achieved sub2 time/cube


----------



## TheCoolMinxer (Jun 28, 2016)

8/10 MBLD in 36:55 [27:21]. Better accuracy and time as my last attempt, still not PB.

DNF's were one edge 3-cycle and the other one was 2 corners and 4 edges, both probably execution mistakes.
Hoping to get 10 points next attempt.


----------



## G2013 (Jun 28, 2016)

0 out of 3 cubes in 15 minutes


----------



## kake123 (Jun 29, 2016)

12/14 MBLD in 59min 53s, first sub-1hr for a 14 cube attempt


----------



## Goosly (Jun 29, 2016)

What would be a good strategy for 12 cubes?

I did 2x 4-cube rows (same as I've done for 9 & 10 cubes)
Then memo 9+10, 11, 12
Solve 12, 11, 9, 10, 1-8

I got 8/12 with mistakes on cubes 9 (2 flipped edges), 11 (corner 3-cycle), 5 (didn't see a flipped edge), 6 (missed a U-turn) in 57:13. Tips?


----------



## arquillian (Jun 29, 2016)

20/20 59:19 [40:30] 
Mostly M2/OP, I need to get on with learning comms
Second time sub hour on 20 cubes, had a 15/20 in 57 minutes before this.


----------



## MatejMuzatko (Jun 29, 2016)

Goosly said:


> What would be a good strategy for 12 cubes?
> 
> I did 2x 4-cube rows (same as I've done for 9 & 10 cubes)
> Then memo 9+10, 11, 12
> ...


I like consistency, so I would do 3 rows of 4 cubes, memorize one after each other and solve in the same order 
Maybe I'm boring


----------



## TheCoolMinxer (Jun 29, 2016)

Again 8/10, just a minute faster, in 35:55. Memo was solid with 24:56, first sub25, giving me a sub2:30 memo time per cube 

DNFs were once forgetting to execute my last corner target and the other one was just an edge cycle, mistakes are even getting smaller but are still there.

I still don't know if I should try 8 or 10 cubes officially since I never had an n/n success above 5 cubes


----------



## arquillian (Jun 29, 2016)

TheCoolMinxer said:


> I still don't know if I should try 8 or 10 cubes officially since I never had an n/n success above 5 cubes


8/10=6 points. 5/5=5 points. Go for it.


----------



## guysensei1 (Jun 29, 2016)

6/8 in 47:01, time's getting faster, but the accuracy though, it's not even funny anymore, let me get 7/8 or 8/8 pls

Jk I'm gonna try 9 cubes tomorrow


----------



## kake123 (Jun 29, 2016)

guysensei1 said:


> 6/8 in 47:01, time's getting faster, but the accuracy though, it's not even funny anymore, let me get 7/8 or 8/8 pls
> 
> Jk I'm gonna try 9 cubes tomorrow


All the best to your 9 cube attempt, and all the best for my 14 cube attempt(s) tomorrow (last day of June)


----------



## the super cuber (Jun 30, 2016)

32/42 in 1:01:34 [37:41 Memo]

accuracy can be improved but for now I'm focusing on time which was great  

53.88 memo per cube and 34 exec, 1:27 total per cube.

only missed sub hour by 1:34 which was awesome, need to lessen the exec pauses now


----------



## guysensei1 (Jun 30, 2016)

9/9!!!!!!!! tfw finally beat MBLD PB, by 3 points :3
1. 52:22.92 
1) L2 B2 R2 F2 R2 U R2 U2 B2 F2 D' F' R F U' F R2 B' L' D2 B' 
2) L2 U B2 R2 U L2 U R2 D L2 R2 B' L U2 B' R D B R B' F' 
3) D2 L2 U2 L D2 R' D2 F2 R2 D2 U L F D' B D2 B U' B2 
4) B' U D2 B R B' R2 D' L F L2 D2 B2 R2 D2 B2 L2 B R2 B 
5) U' R2 D F2 U F2 U' L2 F2 U2 R2 B' R' F' D2 B F2 L2 R D U 
6) L' F2 R U2 L F2 U2 L U2 B2 U' B R2 D' L' R2 B2 D2 F' R 
7) D2 R B2 D2 L' R' F2 D2 R' B2 D2 B' R2 D' U F D B R' U' B 
8) R' F' R2 U' B2 L' B U' D' R2 B U2 B' R2 F' D2 B R2 F' L2 
9) B2 D2 L2 F2 R D2 L2 B2 L B2 R2 D U' L' U2 B' D2 R2 B2 U' R'


----------



## arquillian (Jun 30, 2016)

21/22 in 59:53 [40:15]
whew that was close
sub hour on first attempt at 22 cubes yay


----------



## Berd (Jun 30, 2016)

MatejMuzatko said:


> 4/4:
> 7:48.36 single
> 8:15.09 mean of 3
> Finally achieved sub2 time/cube


Have you not got a 2/2 sub 4!?


----------



## kake123 (Jul 1, 2016)

FINALLY!!! 14/14 MBLD in 58min 55.16s (after like 10+ failed attempts, and took me a week) [memo ~ 44:xx]



Spoiler: Scrambles from plusTimer



1. (0.898)
7/1/2016 10:33:42
F2 L2 D2 B' L2 F' U2 R2 B' U2 B' U' B2 R D B' U' F2 R D' Fw Uw'

2. 0.887
7/1/2016 10:34:05
D R2 U R2 U L2 U' B2 R2 F2 U R' D B2 L2 R2 U F' L' D2 L2 Fw

3. 0.750
7/1/2016 10:34:27
D2 L2 U' R2 U L2 R2 U2 L2 F L R B F U B F2 D L F' Rw Uw2

4. 0.750
7/1/2016 10:34:57
U R2 D F2 L2 U' L2 R2 B2 D L' D F' L' U R' B2 L' D2 R Fw Uw

5. 0.845
7/1/2016 10:35:27
L2 D2 L' B2 R B2 F2 R F2 L' B L U B' L2 D' F D F' U2 Rw' Uw

6. 0.780
7/1/2016 10:35:47
L2 U L2 R2 D2 U' R2 F2 U R2 U' R B' R2 U L F' D2 B F2 L2 Fw Uw'

7. 0.798
7/1/2016 10:36:08
R2 D2 B2 U F2 U L2 U' B2 F2 L' U B2 F2 D' R2 F' U2 L' U Fw

8. 0.701
7/1/2016 10:36:33
D2 R2 D' R2 D L2 D F2 R2 U' L2 B R U F R2 D' U L' U' L' Fw'

9. 0.696
7/1/2016 10:36:55
L2 B2 R2 D F2 L2 U R2 D2 F2 U' R' B' R' B F' D R' B L U' Fw' Uw2

10. 0.718
7/1/2016 10:37:15
U2 F R2 B' F L2 F U2 L2 U2 B2 U' B' F U2 F L D R' B2 Rw' Uw'

11. 0.714
7/1/2016 10:37:35
B R2 B F2 U2 L2 B R2 B L2 R2 D R D U F R' B' U L U2 Rw Uw

12. 0.740
7/1/2016 10:37:52
L2 B2 R2 U B2 U R2 U F2 D' L B' F' L D2 R' F D2 R' Fw' Uw

13. 0.764
7/1/2016 10:38:18
U' B2 D L2 U2 B2 U B2 R2 U' L' F2 L U' B D' B' L' R' F' U' Fw Uw'

14. (0.635)
7/1/2016 10:38:44
D L2 D B2 F2 U' L2 D2 B2 F2 L F' U' R2 U' R' U2 B' D2 R U2 Fw Uw'


----------



## the super cuber (Jul 1, 2016)

arquillian said:


> 21/22 in 59:53 [40:15]
> whew that was close
> sub hour on first attempt at 22 cubes yay


I didn't know you were on the forum lol


----------



## MatejMuzatko (Jul 1, 2016)

Berd said:


> Have you not got a 2/2 sub 4!?


No, I haven't done 2 cube multi in ages


----------



## Isaac Lai (Jul 2, 2016)

3/3 in 19:16

First attempt since my official DNFs in February


----------



## Daniel Lin (Jul 2, 2016)

2/2 MBLD 3:17.95
yeeeaah PB!!!!!!! old PB was 1/2

EDIT:next attempt was 2/2 in 2:13.27


----------



## the super cuber (Jul 4, 2016)

31/42 in 1:00:00 [37:07]

not too bad i guess, 11 DNFs but still 20 points. rushed memo a little too much so made some mistakes


----------



## the super cuber (Jul 6, 2016)

36/42 in 59:09 [36:06 Memo]

Awesome time for me, best time yet per cube at 1:24 and best memo per cube 51.42!
30 points too


----------



## guysensei1 (Jul 7, 2016)

6/10 MBLD in 55 minutes, memo was pointlessly rushed. At about 35 mins I kind of panicked and thought I didn't have enough time for execution so I kind of skimmed through review and forgot 2 cube's corners as a result. Also, I failed the 'single BLD' cube. Forgot the edges lol, I suck at single BLD


----------



## Ordway Persyn (Jul 7, 2016)

0/2 in 13:17, both off by two flipped edges ;-;


----------



## CyanSandwich (Jul 8, 2016)

27/30 1:04:13.06[35:47.03]

2 of them were 1 wrong move (seems to be my leading cause of DNFs), other was 6E.

There were a couple of big pauses and a bunch of "medium" ones. Sub-1 soon hopefully.


----------



## kake123 (Jul 8, 2016)

Oh well, 15/15 in 1hr 1min 28s

Should work on faster memo or fewer pauses


----------



## Iggy (Jul 8, 2016)

the super cuber said:


> 36/42 in 59:09 [36:06 Memo]
> 
> Awesome time for me, best time yet per cube at 1:24 and best memo per cube 51.42!
> 30 points too



Really nice! You better get the AsR soon, I keep on forgetting you don't have it yet


----------



## kake123 (Jul 10, 2016)

Getting a little closer...

15/15 MBLD in 1hr 48s


----------



## APdRF (Jul 11, 2016)

My first attempt at serious multi:






The DNFs were: 4x 2 missoriented pieces, 5x one 3-cycle and 3x 2 missoriented pieces and one 3-cycle. Memo seemed solid, I only forgot a letter pair.

How should I proceed now?


----------



## Goosly (Jul 11, 2016)

APdRF said:


> How should I proceed now?



Practice with an amount you can do in 1 hour?


----------



## the super cuber (Jul 11, 2016)

CyanSandwich said:


> 27/30 1:04:13.06[35:47.03]
> 
> 2 of them were 1 wrong move (seems to be my leading cause of DNFs), other was 6E.
> 
> There were a couple of big pauses and a bunch of "medium" ones. Sub-1 soon hopefully.



Nice!



Iggy said:


> Really nice! You better get the AsR soon, I keep on forgetting you don't have it yet



Thanks! haha I'm trying


----------



## CyanSandwich (Jul 13, 2016)

25/30 1:02:12.80[39:45.86]

44.9 execution per cube, which is super good for me.
Just need faster memo and a bit more accuracy.

DNFs were 2 1-movers, 2 flips/twists, 1 3-cycle


----------



## kake123 (Jul 13, 2016)

Meh again but first sub1hr for 15 cubes, so better time at least

14/15 MBLD in 58min 59.03s

Forgot a flipped edge during execution, oh well...


----------



## kake123 (Jul 13, 2016)

Oh why... but time is better...

14/15 MBLD in 58min 20.93s

Off by a twisted corner, not sure what happened there...

Edit: Memo mistake WiNK SL not WINK HU, aargh...


----------



## guysensei1 (Jul 13, 2016)

9/10 in 56:07,
remembered the last target wrongly on the 'single BLD' cube... how does one single BLD i can't even

also, first 10 cube attempt where I remembered everything, lol


----------



## kake123 (Jul 14, 2016)

Meh yet again... but faster time yet again...

13/15 MBLD in 58min 13.30s


----------



## the super cuber (Jul 14, 2016)

*37/42 Cubes in 59:18 [36:44] 
*
Awesome time, my second best attempt yet and 32 points! 
for the weekly comp

stats:
Total time: 59:18
Memo time: 36:44
Totall time per cube: 1:24
Memo per cube: 52.47
Execution per cube: 32.23

very small exec or recall mistakes on the DNF cubes


----------



## CyanSandwich (Jul 15, 2016)

the super cuber said:


> *37/42 Cubes in 59:18 [36:44]
> *
> Awesome time, my second best attempt yet and 32 points!
> for the weekly comp
> ...


Awesome man, nice job!

27/30 59:22.17[36:32.86]

First sub-hour for 30 cubes 
PB by 1 point lol.


----------



## CyanSandwich (Jul 17, 2016)

27/31 1:01:55.35[38:28.87]

3 of them were because of 1 move.

I really need to take more care or something. I average like 2 cubes off by a move every multi.


----------



## the super cuber (Jul 17, 2016)

CyanSandwich said:


> Awesome man, nice job!
> 
> 27/30 59:22.17[36:32.86]
> 
> ...



Thanks! 

Nice job to you too, sub hour 30 cubes


----------



## kake123 (Jul 18, 2016)

the super cuber said:


> Nice! i did the same a few months ago, i started doing 5 cubes attempts, my first was 15 min and i targeted sub 10 min and eventually got to 5:30, which was one of the things that helped me go from 20 to 30 cubes (now i have a 4:38 though)


YESSS YESSS!!!

5/5 MBLD in 13min 50.97s, PB for 5 cubes and first sub-14/15/16 5/5 success!!!


----------



## kake123 (Jul 20, 2016)

FINALLY!!! After 2 weeks...

15/15 MBLD in 59min 27.44s



Spoiler: Scrambles from plusTimer



1. 7/20/2016 09:58:56
L D2 L' U2 R' D2 U2 L F2 L' B D' F' D F2 U L D' B F' Rw2 Uw2

2. 7/20/2016 09:59:23
U2 R2 F L2 B' U2 B' R2 B' D2 U' F D U' L2 R D' R U F L2 Fw'

3. 7/20/2016 09:59:43
R2 D2 B D2 U2 R2 F' D2 F2 L2 F U F R2 D R B2 L2 U R' B2 Rw2 Uw

4. 7/20/2016 10:00:11
R2 U2 B2 D2 R U2 L2 D2 B2 R' B L' U B2 U' F2 U L R U2 F2 Rw' Uw'

5. 7/20/2016 10:00:29
D2 R2 D B2 L2 R2 F2 D' F2 L' D' L R F U2 B2 R2 D2 L' U' Rw

6. 7/20/2016 10:00:50
D R2 B2 U' B2 L2 R2 D' F2 U F D2 U R2 D R' B2 R2 U F Uw2

7. 7/20/2016 10:01:12
R2 D U R2 U F2 R2 U' L2 U' L' B2 D' F L2 U' B2 D' L R2 D2 Rw2 Uw2

8. 7/20/2016 10:01:31
D2 R2 B2 R2 F2 L B2 F2 U2 B' R2 F2 U' F2 L U' R D' L2 Fw'

9. 7/20/2016 10:01:48
R2 U R2 U L2 D' R2 D2 B2 R2 U' R F U' R B' L' R B2 L2 U' Rw2 Uw

10. 7/20/2016 10:02:05
R2 U B2 U' B2 D2 F2 L2 D2 U2 B2 F' L' U' B2 D F' L2 U B R Uw'

11. 7/20/2016 10:02:22
B U2 B L2 F D2 R2 F2 U2 R2 F L D2 B' U' R' D' L2 U2 B D2 Rw2 Uw'

12. 7/20/2016 10:02:39
D2 R F2 U2 B2 U2 R D2 L2 F2 R' U L' F' D F L' F L' F2 Rw' Uw2

13. 7/20/2016 10:02:55
L2 U B2 U' F2 U2 B2 U' L2 D' F' R' U' F2 R' U B' L2 R U2 B' Uw2

14. 7/20/2016 10:03:10
B U2 B2 D2 F D2 F' L2 B' D2 R2 U B2 R' D U2 R' U' R' D2 Rw Uw'

15. 7/20/2016 10:03:28
B2 L2 B2 R' B2 D2 L' F2 R B2 R' B D B U' L' U2 R D B L Fw Uw'


----------



## the super cuber (Jul 20, 2016)

kake123 said:


> FINALLY!!! After 2 weeks...
> 
> 15/15 MBLD in 59min 27.44s
> 
> ...


well done! your progress is awesome


----------



## kake123 (Jul 23, 2016)

8/9 MBLD in 33min 24s, obvious execution mess up

Beat my pb 9/9 mbld time (from may/early june) by 8min


----------



## CyanSandwich (Jul 24, 2016)

25/28 51:35.04[30:36.08]

Not bad, I can fit 32 cubes at that pace. But I'll go for a 27 cube safety solve at my comp next weekend.


----------



## kake123 (Jul 24, 2016)

8/9 MBLD in 31min 42s, messed up a Ja perm

Faster time wooo!!! Not sure if sub30 is possible


----------



## kake123 (Jul 25, 2016)

9/9 MBLD in 30min 48.34s, new pb for 9 cubes


----------



## Torch (Jul 26, 2016)

13/17 in 53:08. Mistakes were 3x 3 edges, 1x forgot the corners completely. Time is excellent though!


----------



## the super cuber (Jul 31, 2016)

18/20 in 30:17 [18:28 memo]

should have been much better time, had some trouble focusing during memo. still decent


----------



## kake123 (Aug 2, 2016)

12/13 MBLD in 50min 9.51s

Missed a flipped edge in audio memo for first cube

Weird feeling to have done it in this time


----------



## kake123 (Aug 4, 2016)

16/16 MBLD in 59min 59.60s 

Living on the edge...



Spoiler: Scrambles from plusTimer



1. 8/4/2016 10:26:11
U2 R' U2 L B2 R' B2 R U2 F2 U' B U R F' L' F' D2 U R2 Fw'

2. 8/4/2016 10:26:32
L2 R2 B2 L2 U L2 B D2 L R' B' R2 D L2 D F U Rw2

3. 8/4/2016 10:26:52
U2 B D2 L2 B' L2 R2 U2 F2 L2 F2 R F' R B' L D2 U' R2 F2 Rw2 Uw2

4. 8/4/2016 10:27:10
L2 R2 U' R2 D2 F2 U' L2 B2 U R D' U' L' F2 U B' U' R' U2 Rw' Uw

5. 8/4/2016 10:27:32
L2 U2 R2 B' D2 U2 L2 D2 B' F' U' R' U' B2 L R2 F D' B R2 F Rw' Uw

6. 8/4/2016 10:27:52
D' B2 F2 R2 F2 D2 U' R2 D2 L' B R2 U B' U L2 B2 F D2 U' Fw

7. 8/4/2016 10:28:13
R2 F D2 L2 B2 D2 B U2 R2 D2 B2 R F' D2 B D B2 U2 R2 B' U' Fw' Uw2

8. 8/4/2016 10:28:28
U' R2 B2 F2 U B2 L2 B2 R2 U2 R2 B' L' D' U B' U' B2 R' F Rw'

9. 8/4/2016 10:28:46
D F2 U' B2 R2 D2 L2 D2 U' F2 R F2 R2 F' D2 R' F' D' R' B Rw Uw

10. 8/4/2016 10:29:01
U2 B' L2 B L2 F' L2 F L2 B2 L' R' B2 F' U B' F L' U B2 Rw

11. 8/4/2016 10:29:18
B2 D B2 U' L2 F2 L2 U' L2 U' B' L R2 D' B' R' B' L2 B' Rw Uw

12. 8/4/2016 10:29:36
L2 D2 B2 L' B2 R U2 F2 D2 B2 R F' D2 U L2 B D B L R' D Rw Uw2

13. 8/4/2016 10:29:51
U2 B2 L2 U' B2 R2 B2 U' L' R2 B D2 L R U' F2 U2 B' U' Fw' Uw2

14. 8/4/2016 10:30:07
R' B2 L U2 F2 L2 D2 L D2 U2 L' B F L' U' F' D L R' B' U'

15. 8/4/2016 10:30:22
B2 U2 B2 U2 F' L2 U2 F' U2 R2 D B2 F2 R B U2 R D' L2 U' Rw

16. 8/4/2016 10:30:44
D2 B R2 B' L2 B R2 D2 U2 B' R' U R' F R2 B' L' U B2 L Uw2


----------



## Scruggsy13 (Aug 5, 2016)

7/8 in 21:49. Eight cube PB once again. Second cube was off by two twisted corners.


----------



## Goosly (Aug 5, 2016)

10 solved, popped 11th, failed 12th = 10/12


----------



## the super cuber (Aug 5, 2016)

kake123 said:


> 16/16 MBLD in 59min 59.60s
> 
> Living on the edge...
> 
> ...


Haha Great, reminds me of my 30/37 in 59:59 2 weeks ago


----------



## kake123 (Aug 6, 2016)

13/13 MBLD in 49min 25.23s, new pb for 13 cubes


----------



## kake123 (Aug 7, 2016)

13/13 MBLD in 47min 59.74s, faster time

Also 13/13 MBLD mo3 spread over 3 days:
49min xxs
49min 25.23s
47min 59.74s


----------



## CyanSandwich (Aug 8, 2016)

32/34 in 1:02:21.34[36:14.68]
It was also 30/34 in an hour, which is still PB.

Off by a 3-cycle each.

Memo was pretty sick, execution needs work.


----------



## the super cuber (Aug 8, 2016)

kake123 said:


> 13/13 MBLD in 47min 59.74s, faster time
> 
> Also 13/13 MBLD mo3 spread over 3 days:
> 49min xxs
> ...



Nice job! you should try 15 or 16 cubes now, I think you should be able to do it sub hour



CyanSandwich said:


> 32/34 in 1:02:21.34[36:14.68]
> It was also 30/34 in an hour, which is still PB.
> 
> Off by a 3-cycle each.
> ...



Woah awesome, well done


----------



## kake123 (Aug 8, 2016)

the super cuber said:


> Nice job! you should try 15 or 16 cubes now, I think you should be able to do it sub hour



I've already done 15 and 16 cubes sub1hr  (its in my sig)

I'm trying 17 next


----------



## kake123 (Aug 11, 2016)

17/17 MBLD in 1hr 1min 40.97s

While not sub-1hr, im glad that its really getting closer...


----------



## kake123 (Aug 15, 2016)

13/13 MBLD in 46min 16.68s, new PB for 13 cubes


----------



## the super cuber (Aug 15, 2016)

*39/42 cubes in 1:00:06 [35:54]
*
missed PB by 6 seconds  finished the last cube 6 seconds after the hour, so 38/42 wca style. PB is 38/42 in 58:31

still pretty cool attempt, most cubes I have ever solved in an attempt, also my last 5 results make a 32.66 points ao5!


----------



## BenBergen (Aug 16, 2016)

6/6 Multi in 18:42 

I've been working on my pace so that, as soon as I get more cubes, I can do larger attempts in under an hour. I was only trying to stay under four minutes per cube on this attempt, but hey, I guess 3:07/cube works too. It bodes well for my long-term goal of breaking the Canadian MBLD NR.


----------



## kake123 (Aug 16, 2016)

15/17 MBLD in 1hr 41.37s,


----------



## guysensei1 (Aug 16, 2016)

Gah, can't 10/10, it's been more than 15 attempts already. Interestingly the times are not getting faster.


----------



## Berd (Aug 17, 2016)

3/3 MBLD in 9:45.20! This accuracy is boosting my confidence with my new method.


----------



## Iggy (Aug 17, 2016)

3rd 29-cube attempt: 20/29 in 1:06:31. Really bad, memo couldn't stick well (like my previous attempts). Wasted like 5 minutes recalling a cube. Most of them were execution mistakes, I think I solved some cubes in the wrong order as well. All by 29 attempts have been horrible so far


----------



## guysensei1 (Aug 17, 2016)

10/10... But in 1:01... FML

I forgot some cubes and spent too much time thinking about them instead of moving on and coming back later.

How does one get faster at memo, I take like 43-44 mins for 10 cubes


----------



## kake123 (Aug 17, 2016)

13/13 MBLD in 45min 42.64s

Attempt felt a little bad because:
A) I spent quite a bit of time on edges audio memo (for 1st cube)
B) I paused quite a fair bit on the last cube

But still PB for 13 cubes and I was pushing to get a 43-44min time


----------



## BenBergen (Aug 17, 2016)

11/11 MBLD in 54:04.65!


Yay! Got it on my first try at 11 cubes too. Still need to work on speeding up my memorization for bigger attempts though.


----------



## BenBergen (Aug 17, 2016)

guysensei1 said:


> How does one get faster at memo, I take like 43-44 mins for 10 cubes



I've been working on my MBLD memo recently too, and I've found a couple things that have helped me memorize faster

1. Becoming super familiar with my letter pair images - When I do a multiblind attempt, I usually take time to write down my memorization afterwards. Then I look at which letter pairs I had difficulty coming up with a strong image for, and figure out a good image I could use for that case next time. I've found this helps because I can now spend less time time creating the image during memo, and more time cementing it in my head.

2. Do some 3BLD solves beforehand - Usually before I do a Multi attempt, I prep by doing some regular 3BLD solves. It helps me get in the mentality of memorizing fast.


----------



## guysensei1 (Aug 17, 2016)

BenBergen said:


> 11/11 MBLD in 54:04.65!
> View attachment 6742
> 
> Yay! Got it on my first try at 11 cubes too. Still need to work on speeding up my memorization for bigger attempts though.


Your 11/11 is 2 minutes faster than your 10/10...


----------



## BenBergen (Aug 17, 2016)

guysensei1 said:


> Your 11/11 is 2 minutes faster than your 10/10...


Yeah... my memo on the 10/10 was suuuuper slow. A combination of not having warmed up enough beforehand, and trying to be really safe so I could get a success on the first go. My filming setup is a pain to assemble and take down, so I wanted to minimize the chances of having to do that repeatedly.


----------



## kake123 (Aug 18, 2016)

BenBergen said:


> I've been working on my MBLD memo recently too, and I've found a couple things that have helped me memorize faster
> 
> 1. Becoming super familiar with my letter pair images - When I do a multiblind attempt, I usually take time to write down my memorization afterwards. Then I look at which letter pairs I had difficulty coming up with a strong image for, and figure out a good image I could use for that case next time. I've found this helps because I can now spend less time time creating the image during memo, and more time cementing it in my head.
> 
> 2. Do some 3BLD solves beforehand - Usually before I do a Multi attempt, I prep by doing some regular 3BLD solves. It helps me get in the mentality of memorizing fast.


Cool tips, even for me

When did you start practicing MBLD? What were your 3BLD times then?

EDIT: You can PM me instead


----------



## kake123 (Aug 18, 2016)

17/17 MBLD in 1hr 18.83s (Arrgh so close...)


----------



## guysensei1 (Aug 18, 2016)

8/10 in 55 mins
Doing small amounts of 3bld before actually does help the time!

DNFs were 1 slice move (argh...) and 2 corners twisted both clockwise (I misscrambled this cube but I'm 99% sure I did the corners correctly so I must have corner twisted)


----------



## Berd (Aug 19, 2016)

Last 2 attempts: 

3/4 in 14:01 [7:01]

4/4 in 14:36 [7:58]

It's good to see my execution time slowly going down, I also did a 3 cycle the wrong way so I had to back track and fix it which was awesome. I'm gonna see how many n/n attempts I can get, 25 is the ultimate goal.


----------



## Mikel (Aug 19, 2016)

Last Saturday night I achieved 14/14 in 57:32 officially at Michigan 2016! It had been so long since my last 100% official attempt (7/7 Worlds 2013) that I felt very happy with the result. It's my competition and overall PB!


----------



## the super cuber (Aug 19, 2016)

32/42 in 1:00:00 [35:41]

couldn't focus well during memo and made some exec mistakes... 22 points though, could have been worse


----------



## Berd (Aug 19, 2016)

Mikel said:


> Last Saturday night I achieved 14/14 in 57:32 officially at Michigan 2016! It had been so long since my last 100% official attempt (7/7 Worlds 2013) that I felt very happy with the result. It's my competition and overall PB!


Wow, nice job!


----------



## guysensei1 (Aug 20, 2016)

8/10 MBLD... 2 twisted corners on each.
Sub-55 time though


Ugggggh


----------



## Meneghetti (Aug 22, 2016)

Official PB 15/15 50:16
Going from 51st in the world (14/14 54:04) to 34th!

Thanks for the tips, Shivam!


----------



## Chunjie Shan (Aug 23, 2016)

My sixth sub2min 4BLD~




I'm very lucky that I recorded it~
Ummm… I think Ineed to buy a new 4×4 cube…


----------



## the super cuber (Aug 23, 2016)

Meneghetti said:


> Official PB 15/15 50:16
> Going from 51st in the world (14/14 54:04) to 34th!
> 
> Thanks for the tips, Shivam!


Glad to help, congrats!


----------



## guysensei1 (Aug 24, 2016)

8/11 in 55:35 (about my 10 cube average... Lol)
Dnfs were:
Corner twist (ugh)
Did CA as CT (CAt/CaT)
Didn't undo a setup move, or did extra setup moves... Idk, it was 4 Centers 4 edges

I'm counting it as 9/11 in my head because of the corner twist.


----------



## kake123 (Aug 25, 2016)

Pretty bad MBLD sessions today (except the first one)
13/13 (51min)

12/13 (53min)
12/13 (52min)
12/13 ... ugh (55min)

And the mistakes I made were silly:
1. Not remembering to flip an edge at DB (It was still in my memo, but after correcting the twisted corners, I went on to the next cube )

2. Memorising as NQ but is actually NA

3. Memorising as CRRV but is actually CRTV

I simply can't afford making this silly mistakes ever in my upcoming comp on Saturday.

Last attempt(s) tomorrow to redeem myself, gaarrghh...

EDIT: The attempts are slower than my normal 'fast' speed because i'm practicing safer attempts for competition.


----------



## Isaac Lai (Aug 26, 2016)

2/6 in 47:04, 2 cubes off by 2c, and the other 2 off by 2e. Time was good though, so I'll probably attempt 6 (or 7?) tomorrow


----------



## guysensei1 (Aug 27, 2016)

9/10 official MBLD, 54.xx I'm pretty sure this is my PB for 10 cubes


----------



## kake123 (Aug 27, 2016)

Official 12/13 in 56:xx, first NR in my first MBLD official attempt.

Quite unhappy about the 1 wrong cube though. (Probably 1 of those silly mistakes I made in practice)

Lesson learnt: Don't be last to attempt the first attempt, or you might have no time to attempt a second attempt.


----------



## BenBergen (Aug 27, 2016)

12/12 multi in 51:07 

 

Really good pace on this. It gives me breathing room to throw a few extra cubes onto my next attempt without having to change much. Only problem though... this is all the 3x3s I own. I'm contemplating just ordering 20 Thunderclaps so I don't run into this problem again for a long time.


----------



## Scruggsy13 (Aug 28, 2016)

Finally got my first 8/8 after far too many attempts. But I'm happy and ready to move on to more cubes!


----------



## YouCubing (Aug 28, 2016)

2/2 in 8:46, PB  might try 3 cubes next time


----------



## kake123 (Aug 29, 2016)

16/17 MBLD in 1hr 1min 49.53s

Good part of this attempt is that I had slightly more than 10min for the final review as opposed to the 6min of final review.


----------



## Ordway Persyn (Aug 29, 2016)

2/2 in 14:15, Finally. I'm going to do a 3 cube attempt tomorrow.


----------



## kake123 (Aug 30, 2016)

16/17 MBLD in 57min 37.05s, 1st sub-1hr

Execution mistake on one of the cubes, I was executing as fast as I could with as minimal pauses as I could, I started executing at 42-43min for reference.


----------



## the super cuber (Sep 4, 2016)

42/50 in 1:24:58 [51:26]

Quite happy with this attempt, my first attempt at 50 cubes (previous most attempted was 43)

Also happy that only small mistakes on the DNF cubes and I managed to remember almost all the memo


----------



## kake123 (Sep 7, 2016)

The curse is over...

17/17 MBLD in 59min 48.73s [42-43min], FINALLY!!!


----------



## Berd (Sep 7, 2016)

kake123 said:


> The curse is over...
> 
> 17/17 MBLD in 59min 48.73s [42-43min], FINALLY!!!


That's awesome! Switch to comms now?


----------



## kake123 (Sep 7, 2016)

Berd said:


> That's awesome! Switch to comms now?


This MBLD was 100% M2/OP, but yeah switching to corner comms soon


----------



## kamilprzyb (Sep 10, 2016)

2nd try at 32 cubes
*28/32 1:18:00 [53] *or 6/32 1:00:00
1:40 memo/cube
46.25 solve/cube
2:26.25 total/cube
Not bad, although I need to be faster
And yes, I jumped directly from 24 cubes to 32 cause why not


----------



## joshsailscga (Sep 11, 2016)

kamilprzyb said:


> 2nd try at 32 cubes
> *28/32 1:18:00 [53] *or 6/32 1:00:00
> 1:40 memo/cube
> 46.25 solve/cube
> ...


LOL -20 points WCA. But that's a crazy big jump, although obviously you were ready for it!
For 32 cubes, you just need to be 30 seconds faster per cube and you're good


----------



## Berd (Sep 11, 2016)

joshsailscga said:


> LOL -20 points WCA. But that's a crazy big jump, although obviously you were ready for it!
> For 32 cubes, you just need to be 30 seconds faster per cube and you're good


How did you get -20? I got -14.


----------



## guysensei1 (Sep 11, 2016)

Berd said:


> How did you get -20? I got -14.


6/32
6 cubes solved, 26 cubes unsolved 
6-20=-20


----------



## Berd (Sep 11, 2016)

guysensei1 said:


> 6/32
> 6 cubes solved, 26 cubes unsolved
> 6-20=-20


Oh whoops, I missed the part when he said 6/32. I just did (7*60)/average execution time which equals 9 cubes, 9/32 = -14.


----------



## TheCoolMinxer (Sep 11, 2016)

guysensei1 said:


> 6/32
> 6 cubes solved, 26 cubes unsolved
> 6-20=-20


6-20=-20? Seems legit...


----------



## guysensei1 (Sep 11, 2016)

TheCoolMinxer said:


> 6-20=-20? Seems legit...


I wanted to reply with 'FML' so much that I entered 'fml' as my username gah


----------



## kamilprzyb (Sep 11, 2016)

joshsailscga said:


> LOL -20 points WCA. But that's a crazy big jump, although obviously you were ready for it!
> For 32 cubes, you just need to be 30 seconds faster per cube and you're good


Yea, If I ever get any UWR It'll be lowest score ever 
But seriously, my brain was melting down because of 8 more cubes so I went slow & safe



Berd said:


> Oh whoops, I missed the part when he said 6/32. I just did (7*60)/average execution time which equals 9 cubes, 9/32 = -14.


I was 6/7 at one hour limit and almost finished 8th cube so good guess
----
"New day - New challenge"
Today I tried to do sub-hour and somehow did it
*19/32 58:31 [32:39]*
32:39 memo / -20:21 compared to yesterday lol
1:01 memo per cube / -39s
25:52 solve / +52s
48.5 solve per cube / + 2s
1:49 per cube / -37s

Time is a LOT better because I didn't do final safety rechceck, and was better concentrated.
Result is bad because I had many pauses and tried to rush the solve, it caused 2 pops and many other errors

Next goal: >20 points


----------



## TheCoolMinxer (Sep 11, 2016)

guysensei1 said:


> I wanted to reply with 'FML' so much that I entered 'fml' as my username gah


But you have to be good at math if you can solve this rubix cube thing??!!1!11?


----------



## guysensei1 (Sep 12, 2016)

TheCoolMinxer said:


> But you have to be good at math if you can solve this rubix cube thing??!!1!11?


ya im good at math but negative numbers dont exist irl so it's not math


----------



## Jugurtha (Sep 15, 2016)

Thesis complete, time to focus a bit on MBLD 
My goal is 10 points officially within the end of 2016, I tried with all my 7 3x3 cubes this evening for the first time, ended up with 5/7 in ~25 min. 2 flipped edges on my (last memorised) first solved cube, and a wrong 3-cycle on the 3rd or 4th one. Meh, not so bad.


----------



## tseitsei (Sep 16, 2016)

guysensei1 said:


> ya im good at math but negative numbers dont exist irl so it's not math


yeah that. and also multiplying double (or more) digit numbers is obviously witchcraft instead of math...


----------



## sqAree (Sep 16, 2016)

https://gyazo.com/7a98fa79875557d87ed3c01d5bf3ab57

2/3 in 25:47.
My 4th MBLD attempt ever. I constructed two rooms and used a loci method for the first time.
The first non-DNF result ever, also I basically did no execution mistake and recalled my memo perfectly.
The DNF on the second cube was because I forgot to memo the sense of the corner twist ; I only memorized which corner was twisted so I guessed incorrectly during execution when I noticed.


----------



## kake123 (Sep 17, 2016)

11/11 MBLD in 31min 13.38s

Sort of compensated all the 18 cube attempt fails today


----------



## guysensei1 (Sep 18, 2016)

10/11 MBLD in 56 minutes

I did U' instead of U to setup corner twisting, rip


----------



## kamilprzyb (Sep 18, 2016)

Slowly improving
*28/32 63:57 *or 22/32 60:00
memo analysis:
1-8 10:57 _1:22/cube_
9-16 11:32 _1:26/cube_
17-24 11:47 _1:28/cube_
25-32 9:15 _1:09/cube_
memo time: 43:32 _1:21 memo/cube_
solve time: 20:25 _38s solve/cube_
1:59 total/cube
I just need to be 6,5s /cube faster


----------



## the super cuber (Sep 18, 2016)

*36/42 59:51 [34:29]
*
nice attempt, 30 points! 49.26 memo per cube too!


----------



## TheCoolMinxer (Sep 18, 2016)

kamilprzyb said:


> Slowly improving
> *28/32 63:57 *or 22/32 60:00
> memo analysis:
> 1-8 10:57 _1:22/cube_
> ...


Did you go to a comp yet?


----------



## oneshot (Sep 19, 2016)

Does anyone use op/m2 for multi blind? Or should I learn 3 style?


----------



## kamilprzyb (Sep 19, 2016)

TheCoolMinxer said:


> Did you go to a comp yet?


No, why should I go to a comp if I'm so slow I can't even beat NR?  But seriously, I'll go as soon as there is a good comp with mbld in Poland


----------



## Scruggsy13 (Sep 20, 2016)

oneshot said:


> Does anyone use op/m2 for multi blind? Or should I learn 3 style?



I do. Initially it'll be fine when you're just starting out but I imagine that as you approach the hour limit learning comms will cut the execution time drastically and allow you to add even more cubes.


----------



## guysensei1 (Sep 20, 2016)

oneshot said:


> Does anyone use op/m2 for multi blind? Or should I learn 3 style?


I'm still using OP/OP and I could probably sub-1h 12 cubes.

Of course, using OP/M2 or 3 style will make you faster.


----------



## kake123 (Sep 20, 2016)

oneshot said:


> Does anyone use op/m2 for multi blind? Or should I learn 3 style?


I do.

In fact I got a 17/17 unofficial using OP/M2 2 weeks ago.

If you want to get 21+ cubes for MBLD 3style/M2 or 3style is the way to go.


----------



## the super cuber (Sep 22, 2016)

36/41 in 57:51 [34:17]

Really happy with the time  even though had a 1 min pause during execution, 31 points! done for the weekly comp


----------



## Berd (Sep 22, 2016)

the super cuber said:


> 36/41 in 57:51 [34:17]
> 
> Really happy with the time  even though had a 1 min pause during execution, 31 points! done for the weekly comp


What's your largest n/n attempt you've done?


----------



## the super cuber (Sep 22, 2016)

Berd said:


> What's your largest n/n attempt you've done?


15/15  and second best is 5/5


----------



## BenBergen (Sep 23, 2016)

Ugh.. 13/15 in 57:45. Screwed up my 3Bld cube badly and then twisted a couple of corners the wrong way on the other. It's my fourth attempt in the last four days at getting 15/15. On the bright side, my overall memorization for big attempts feels like it's steadily improving; it was sub-40 minutes on this attempt. It's only a matter of elimating silly mistakes now.


----------



## BenBergen (Sep 23, 2016)

Finally! 15/15 in 57:12! 70 seconds faster than the current Canadian NR. If all goes as planned, the video should be up this afternoon.


----------



## the super cuber (Sep 26, 2016)

*36/42 1:00:00 [32:54 memo] *(37/42 in 1:00:19)

Really nice memo! 47 sec per cube, had some exec pauses but still 30 points wca! 

last 3 results are 36/42, 36/41, 36/42 which make 30.33 points mo3! consistency lol


----------



## sqAree (Sep 27, 2016)

https://gyazo.com/f9290b9292bf5dbd1d4a210886feed33
https://gyazo.com/f9290b9292bf5dbd1d4a210886feed33
3/4 in 35:19, my first attempt with 4 cubes. The one I memorized normally had 2 flipped edges..


----------



## Jugurtha (Sep 29, 2016)

Jugurtha said:


> Thesis complete, time to focus a bit on MBLD
> My goal is 10 points officially within the end of 2016, I tried with all my 7 3x3 cubes this evening for the first time, ended up with 5/7 in ~25 min. 2 flipped edges on my (last memorised) first solved cube, and a wrong 3-cycle on the 3rd or 4th one. Meh, not so bad.



Last WE at the Barcelona comp' I tried for the first time 10 (1st of 2 attempts) and 11 cubes (second attempt). The comp' was located within Arnold Classic Europe with wrestling, fencing, boxing, capoeira and many many other exhibitions like that, all of them with music and stuff. Very hard to concentrate within the overall ambiance (I'll upload some videos on my YT in the next few days). Hopefully Arnold didn't come in person during the different BLD attempts 

Results were:
8/10 - 6 points in 47 min XX sec; off by one 3 cycle and a slight mess on the other one, probably due to a setup/de-setup move failed.
8/11 - 5 points in 58 min XX sec; forgot the corner memo on one cube, two flipped edges on another one, and couldn't remember a letter pair (CI) before the rest of the corners (these ones were correctly memoed by the way).

I also got two sub-50 single 3 BLD (my first two official sub 1 minute) but the mean was DNF (1'06 on the third one, meh second NR fail). Well, second place after the European champion is not a bad place


----------



## kake123 (Sep 29, 2016)

15/18 MBLD in 57min 59.04s, first sub1hr for 18 cubes


----------



## oneshot (Oct 1, 2016)

First try of 2/2. Only missed one flipped edge. And as soon as I saw the flipped edge, I remembered that I saw it, and said to myself, "don't forget the flipped edge..." Overall, I'm happy.


----------



## kake123 (Oct 1, 2016)

18/18 MBLD in 59min 44.71s 



Spoiler: Scrambles from plusTimer



1. 0.488
01/10/2016 22:41:31
D' R2 D B2 U2 R2 D' B2 F2 R2 U2 F' U2 L' D' F U B F L R' Fw'

2. 0.487
01/10/2016 22:41:52
B2 R' U2 R U2 L D2 F2 R' D2 F' U2 R U' B U2 L R B D' Rw2 Uw'

3. (0.517)
01/10/2016 22:42:10
B U2 L2 R2 U2 B L2 F2 L2 D' R2 U' R D2 L' R2 B F2 D R Uw'

4. 0.492
01/10/2016 22:42:29
B2 D' U' F2 R2 D L2 U R' B2 D B2 F' D2 U F' D' U2 L U' Rw2 Uw'

5. 0.458
01/10/2016 22:42:46
L2 U2 L2 D2 F2 L' F2 R2 D' U2 F L' F' R' D' B2 F2 D' R2 Fw Uw

6. 0.444
01/10/2016 22:43:05
F' R2 U2 L2 F D2 L2 F' D2 U' R' B' D' B' D2 F2 L' R D R Uw2

7. 0.496
01/10/2016 22:43:22
R F2 U2 R' D2 U2 F2 L D' R U B' L D2 B2 D L R B2 Rw2 Uw2

8. 0.506
01/10/2016 22:43:36
B2 R2 U L2 U B2 R2 F2 D2 B' L F' D' R2 U B U2 L U Fw' Uw

9. 0.492
01/10/2016 22:43:55
D U' B2 D L2 B2 D' U' B' D B U2 R2 U2 L' B2 L2 B' D2 Fw Uw2

10. 0.455
01/10/2016 22:44:10
U F2 L2 B2 U' R2 D F2 D' R2 B R' D' F R' B2 L D' B2 R' U Fw' Uw'

11. 0.462
01/10/2016 22:44:24
R2 U2 L D2 B2 R2 U2 L U2 B U2 R F' D' L U B F L' U2 Rw2 Uw'

12. 0.472
01/10/2016 22:44:40
F' L2 D2 U2 F R2 B2 F' R2 U F2 D2 R2 B2 R' F2 U2 F' U' Fw'

13. 0.454
01/10/2016 22:44:56
L2 F2 U2 B2 D2 L2 D2 F L2 B D' B F L U L2 R2 F2 R' F' Rw' Uw2

14. 0.453
01/10/2016 22:45:11
D2 U2 F U2 B R2 U2 B F2 L' F U2 L F D2 R2 D B' L2 D Rw' Uw'

15. 0.432
01/10/2016 22:45:26
U F2 L2 D2 R2 U R2 F2 R F2 D L2 R' B' R2 B2 F' L R' Fw Uw'

16. 0.462
01/10/2016 22:45:42
F2 D R2 F2 L2 R2 F2 D' L R D' F L D' U' F' R B L Fw

17. 0.470
01/10/2016 22:45:56
L2 D2 L2 D2 U2 B D2 L2 R2 B D' R' U2 F' R' B F U2 L' D2 Fw Uw2

18. (0.300)
01/10/2016 22:46:13
U2 B2 R2 F2 D' R2 D' L2 F2 D B2 F L' D2 U L2 B U F L' B2 Rw Uw


----------



## GenTheThief (Oct 3, 2016)

Yay, first three MBLD attempts:
0/2 27.21.85[21:00.04] free scrambled
Both cubes were fairly messed up.

0/2 23:47.04[17:36.96]


Spoiler: Scrambles



L' U2 L2 D2 F2 L' D2 L D2 U' L F' D2 B2 R B' U2 B2 U' Rw' Uw
L' D L2 B2 D U L2 D' F2 L2 B2 D2 F L U2 F' R' D U2 R2 Fw Uw2


I forgot an edge cycle + parity on one, and the other was a bit of a mess.

1/3 50:28.74[40:21.71]


Spoiler: Scrambles



B U' L F2 R' B' U R2 D' R' L2 F L2 B R2 U2 D2 F L2 D2 Fw' Uw'
R2 D2 B2 U2 B2 F2 U2 L2 U' F2 B' U L' F2 U2 R2 D' R' B2 F R' Rw Uw'
D F2 R2 B U2 B D2 F2 U2 B R2 F2 R B U L2 B' L2 B' D' Fw


First cube was the only success.
Second cube, I accidentally executed my corner memo as edges, tried to backtrack but still failed somewhere along the way.
Third cube I completely forgot my edge memo. I got the corners though!

It was really fun. I didn't have that much trouble keeping any of the information except for that last cube.
I'm going to try 3 cubes again tomorrow.

EDIT: 0/2 22:35.98[15:46.76] again, off by one corner cycle and then one miss-memoed flipped edge.
I'm not sure what happedned to the corners, but I know why the edge was bad.
IT WAS SO CLOSE


----------



## sqAree (Oct 3, 2016)

I tried to jump from 4 cubes to 6 cubes. The result:
https://gyazo.com/b62e2d428b3847903cc5d88c23cc7041
in 55:03

I don't really know what went wrong on the two DNF cubes. I solved them again with the same memo and I didn't DNF. But they don't look like execution mistakes.. First cube is off by two edge targets, the second by a flipped corner.


----------



## TheCoolMinxer (Oct 3, 2016)

broke my longest standing PB, MBLD. Now 5bld is my longest standing 

*9/10 in 33:31 [24:51]*

I messed up a corner setup move on my 3rd cube, it is off by 3 moves. I am slightly annoyed that I can't get n/n because of stupid execution mistakes ._.

Maybe I'll go for 12 or 13 next attempt (I have too much time from the 1h left lol)


----------



## kake123 (Oct 5, 2016)

19/20 MBLD in 1hr 5min 27.94s


----------



## TheCoolMinxer (Oct 5, 2016)

still 3 dnf's with super safety, still my best attempt with 12 cubes

*9/12 in 41:59 [33]*

2x 2 flipped edges
1x forgot to execute my last corner target fml

I think I will go for 12 cubes at Nats


----------



## sqAree (Oct 5, 2016)

TheCoolMinxer said:


> still 3 dnf's with super safety, still my best attempt with 12 cubes
> 
> *9/12 in 41:59 [33]*
> 
> ...



So I need to do 7 cubes to beat you, good to know.


----------



## TheCoolMinxer (Oct 5, 2016)

sqAree said:


> So I need to do 7 cubes to beat you, good to know.


I got 9/10 2 days ago with 27 minutes to spare lol. How many are you gonna try at Nats?


----------



## sqAree (Oct 5, 2016)

TheCoolMinxer said:


> I got 9/10 2 days ago with 27 minutes to spare lol. How many are you gonna try at Nats?



6 would be safe, but I think I could do 7 or 8 in one hour. I haven't decided yet..


----------



## TheCoolMinxer (Oct 5, 2016)

sqAree said:


> 6 would be safe, but I think I could do 7 or 8 in one hour. I haven't decided yet..


Same here haha  8 would be to keep things really simple, but I think I could do 13 comfortably in 1h.


----------



## GenTheThief (Oct 5, 2016)

5th? attempt at 2/2 and finally a success; and my first sub-20.
2/2 18:02.91[14.07.39]
1. U F2 R2 U L2 U F2 U' L2 R' F R B U' R U' L2 U' L D'
2. L2 U2 L2 D' U2 L2 B2 D2 F2 U' B D' F' D' B L2 R' F D' L Rw' Uw

Memo for the first cube was a bout 7 minutes and the second cube was about 5 because spent about 2 minutes going through my rooms making sure I remembered everything.


----------



## kake123 (Oct 6, 2016)

18/20 MBLD in 1hr 1min 17.63s


----------



## BenBergen (Oct 6, 2016)

kake123 said:


> 18/20 MBLD in 1hr 1min 17.63s


Are you still using M2/OP?


----------



## kake123 (Oct 6, 2016)

BenBergen said:


> Are you still using M2/OP?


Yes  (Very Surprisingly)


----------



## tseitsei (Oct 6, 2016)

TheCoolMinxer said:


> still 3 dnf's with super safety, still my best attempt with 12 cubes
> 
> *9/12 in 41:59 [33]*
> 
> ...


No offense or anything but I have to ask you why you would only do 12 cubes?

I mean you said that was a super safety solve and you still have 18mins left.
You used 3.5mins per cube in that attempt so that means you could still add 5 more cubes to and be sub hour with that same pace.

But you could of course play it safe and only add 3 cubes so you would still have little over 7minutes of safety margin left.

But if that really already was a safety solve for you you should (IMO) do at least 15 cubes. 

But that's just me. Feel free to do whatever amount you want


----------



## BenBergen (Oct 7, 2016)

kake123 said:


> Yes  (Very Surprisingly)


Haha, that's actually really cool. I've been thinking, MBLD is probably the only event where you could conceivably, non-luckily, get top-25 in world with what is essentially a begginer method.


----------



## guysensei1 (Oct 7, 2016)

BenBergen said:


> Haha, that's actually really cool. I've been thinking, MBLD is probably the only event where you could conceivably, non-luckily, get top-25 in world with what is essentially a begginer method.


Redux is a beginner method isn't it? All the big cube WRs are held with redux.


----------



## tseitsei (Oct 7, 2016)

BenBergen said:


> Haha, that's actually really cool. I've been thinking, MBLD is probably the only event where you could conceivably, non-luckily, get top-25 in world with what is essentially a begginer method.


4bld and 5bld can also be done with beginner (something like u2/r2/op).

And as mentioned above big cubes should be possible too with redux+lbl.

But yeah it's easier in bld events since your solving method is really just half of your whole method. The other half is your memorization method. 
And same in big cubes. (Almost) everyone uses redux from beginner to world class and the 3x3 stage has little enough effect to the total solve time so you can solve it with lbl...


----------



## BenBergen (Oct 7, 2016)

guysensei1 said:


> Redux is a beginner method isn't it? All the big cube WRs are held with redux.





tseitsei said:


> 4bld and 5bld can also be done with beginner (something like u2/r2/op).
> 
> And as mentioned above big cubes should be possible too with redux+lbl.



Oh, interesting. I don't do 4x4+ (yet) so I always assumed that the world class big cubers used more advanced variations of redux/yau.
I guess 4bld and 5bld could also conceivably be done; I just forgot about those ones.


----------



## the super cuber (Oct 9, 2016)

7/10 in 9:54 [4:39]

memo was slower than exec by 36 sec  awesome time! 59.40 per cube, 27.9 memo per cube and 31 exec.

last attempt at 10 cubes was 8/10 in 13:29 a few months ago so happy with progress, can do 60+ in an hour at this rate


----------



## oneshot (Oct 10, 2016)

First mbld success! 2/2 in about forever minutes...


----------



## kamilprzyb (Oct 10, 2016)

kamilprzyb said:


> Next goal: >20 points


Done

Yay I've beaten my PB! 
Now it's *29/32 58:31 *with 38:40 memo and 19:51 solve
My concentration worked well, I went slowly with memo to make sure it'll be perfect, and I think it was, it looks like DNFs were caused by solving mistakes
2 cubes look like I did 3cycle wrong way, one is messed up propably by a M move in the middle


Spoiler: Memo and solve analysis



Memo:
1-8 10:04 _75,5 s/cube_
9-16 9:59 _74,8 s/cube_
17-24 10:05 _75,6 s/cube_
25-32 8:31 _63 s/cube_
Memo:38:40 _72,5 s/cube_
Solve: 19:51 _37,2 s/cube_
Total: 58:31 _1:49,7 /cube_


It took me almost forever, previous PB was set in December 2015 (24/24 58:13)
Execution needs to be improved, now it's smooth but slow
Next goal: >30 points I guess?


----------



## the super cuber (Oct 10, 2016)

kamilprzyb said:


> Done
> 
> Yay I've beaten my PB!
> Now it's *29/32 58:31 *with 38:40 memo and 19:51 solve
> ...



Great Job!


----------



## kake123 (Oct 13, 2016)

9/9 MBLD in 22min 29.16s, prevoius best time was 26min 29.68s (so a huge improvement )

Decided to do smaller attempts because of temporary mistakes made during my 20 cube attempts (the fastest was 16/20 in 1hr 54.20s on Monday)


----------



## Elo13 (Oct 14, 2016)

First MBLD success!! 2/2 in about 15 minutes 
It was my second attempt ever.


----------



## kake123 (Oct 17, 2016)

19/20 MBLD in 1hr 2min 34.86s (messed up memo for 1 cube)

Otherwise a good attempt as I went for a slower execution (started a 42-43min mark)


----------



## the super cuber (Oct 17, 2016)

36/42 in 1:00:00 [34:08]

cool attempt, 30 points. Exec was finished in time but was trying to remember a cube I forgot. Safe memo


----------



## kake123 (Oct 20, 2016)

17/20 MBLD in 1hr 17.93s, good speed


----------



## the super cuber (Oct 20, 2016)

38/42 in 59:44 [34:35]

good attempt, makes 33.33 points mo3 of last 3 attempts! safe memo


----------



## kake123 (Oct 21, 2016)

FINALLY

20/20 MBLD in 59min 23.86s



Spoiler: Scrambles from plusTimer



1. 0.446
21/10/2016 21:06:02
F2 D F2 U R2 D' B2 R2 U L' B' D B F L F' U R F' R2 Fw

2. 0.391
21/10/2016 21:06:45
L B2 L B2 R' D2 L' R2 D2 R D' R' B' F R F R' D' U' L' B' Rw' Uw

3. 0.468
21/10/2016 21:07:01
B' L2 R2 B2 L2 D2 F' D2 F2 L2 U B' F2 L2 U F L B2 U' F' R2 Fw'

4. 0.438
21/10/2016 21:07:15
B2 D B2 D2 L2 F2 U' B2 D' F' D' U2 F' D' R' D2 F' L2 U2 L U2 Rw' Uw

5. 0.453
21/10/2016 21:07:31
R' F2 R B2 R2 B2 R B2 U2 R B D U R U R B' L F2 Rw' Uw2

6. 0.482
21/10/2016 21:07:44
R2 B R2 B D2 B' D2 F L2 F2 D' F2 R2 F' R D U R2 B U Rw' Uw

7. 0.453
21/10/2016 21:07:59
B' R2 B2 F D2 U2 L2 B' L2 D2 L' F2 U R2 U L2 B2 F' R D U Fw' Uw2

8. 0.427
21/10/2016 21:08:16
F L2 D2 R2 F L2 B R2 B' F' L F2 D L D F' R2 D B L' B' Rw

9. (0.510)
21/10/2016 21:08:54
D2 F2 D' F2 L2 R2 D F2 R2 B2 U2 R' B U2 R' D U' L' D2 R' Fw Uw2

10. 0.455
21/10/2016 21:09:11
R2 U F2 U2 L2 B2 D2 L2 U' B2 R D F L2 D' B U B2 F D U2 Fw'

11. 0.451
21/10/2016 21:09:25
R2 D2 B2 L2 B' D2 F L2 D2 B' F2 D' R' B F D2 L2 F' L Uw'

12. 0.451
21/10/2016 21:09:41
L2 R2 U2 F L2 F' D2 U2 L2 D2 R' D B L' U L' F' D2 L' B2 Rw2 Uw

13. (0.384)
21/10/2016 21:09:57
B' L2 D2 R2 F U2 B2 U2 F2 U' L D U2 L B D U2 L U' Fw'

14. 0.475
21/10/2016 21:10:20
D2 F2 D2 L2 B2 R2 D' F2 U' B2 F R' U' L' R' D' R U2 L' D2 B Uw'

15. 0.455
21/10/2016 21:10:33
U B2 R2 F2 D' F2 U2 L2 D B U' B2 F2 L2 B' R F R B Rw2 Uw2

16. 0.428
21/10/2016 21:10:47
L2 F' L2 U2 B' F2 L2 B2 R2 U B' U2 L' B' R' U' F2 R2 F' U' Fw Uw

17. 0.449
21/10/2016 21:11:00
B2 R2 D2 B L2 B R2 B2 U2 R2 U2 L' F' U B2 F2 D U2 L' Fw' Uw2

18. 0.450
21/10/2016 21:11:13
L2 D2 L2 B2 U2 F' R2 B2 F2 D2 U F2 L' U' B F' R U B D2 Fw'

19. 0.396
21/10/2016 21:11:26
D2 F2 R F2 D2 B2 L' B2 L' D2 U R D B L' D2 U' F D' B Rw Uw'

20. 0.401
21/10/2016 21:11:40
D2 L2 U2 F' L2 B F R2 D2 F2 R' U B D U R D U2 L' D' Fw' Uw2


----------



## YouCubing (Oct 21, 2016)

1/2 6:19.20, first cube was off by 2 flipped edges. this would've been PB by almost 2 minutes


----------



## GenTheThief (Oct 23, 2016)

Of the five 4-cube multi attempts I've done today, this was by far the best.

2/4 39:01.59
One cube was off by an M2 , and the normal BLD solve was off by a flipped edge in DB.

The other results were 2/4[~42m], 2/4[45:15], 1/4[1:04:05], 0/4[47:39]

MBLD is so fun


----------



## GenTheThief (Oct 24, 2016)

5/5 45:02.27[35:29.82]
WHAT. THIS WAS MY FIRST ATTEMPT
I JUST SKIPPED FROM 3 CUBES TO 5 CUBES.

Double post
Ima do 4 cubes tomorrow just to have a result.

EDIT: 4/4 in like ~51m lol. So I guess felix-mbld is closer than I thought.


----------



## pinser (Oct 28, 2016)

7/7 21:25.25. PB by about 20mins.
I guess that's the difference between doing MBLD at 8am than at 10pm after school...


----------



## kake123 (Nov 1, 2016)

19/21 MBLD in 1hr 40.00s, execution mistakes for both cubes

This attempt had the potential of being really good , but I paused on 1 cube but shortly recalled what it was (CX EF = Cactus Elf, but elf was so insignificant that I paused)


----------



## the super cuber (Nov 1, 2016)

32/44 MBLD in 58:29 [33:34]

most cubes I have ever sub houred  1:19 per cube which is first sub 1:20!
45.77 memo per cube and 33.97 exec per cube

on cam too, video coming soon!


----------



## GenTheThief (Nov 1, 2016)

MBLD [6 cube attempt] PB, 5/6 59:17.03[49:25.50]
On cam too, I might post a video. Not sure if I can tho

Cut off about 40 seconds. The unsolved cube had two flipped edges and three twisted corners.
Memo was pretty good, I tried out a different order, and it felt pretty nice.
I really should practice 3BLD.


----------



## Berd (Nov 1, 2016)

GenTheThief said:


> MBLD PB, 5/6 59:17.03[49:25.50]
> On cam too, I might post a video. Not sure if I can tho
> 
> Cut off about 40 seconds. The unsolved cube had two flipped edges and three twisted corners.
> ...


But you have a 5/5?


----------



## YouCubing (Nov 2, 2016)

just did 4 attempts in a row

never again


----------



## GenTheThief (Nov 2, 2016)

Berd said:


> But you have a 5/5?


I meant for 6 cube attempts.
I'll edit it.


----------



## kamilprzyb (Nov 5, 2016)

So 16/32 in 1:00:00 and it's 0 points, then 1,5h later I got 26/32 59:59 and that's 20 points
Love my consistency

EDIT: Just finished another 26/32 58:35, with some very silly mistakes

Twice memorised Robert Lewandowski instead of Donald Tusk 
Couldn't recall corners on one cube, it never happens to me
Forgot that after parity alg 2 edges are swapped and flipped wrong one
Memorised red instead of yellow 
one cube is off by a M done at some point during the execution
Memo time is not bad though


Spoiler: time analysis



1-8 9:27 ok
9-16 9:56 slow
17-24 9:26 ok
25-28 4:18 acceptable
29-32 4:06 meh
Total time: 37:14 69.8 s/cube
solve time: 21:21 bad because I wasted time to recall I cube I forgot


EDIT 2: Another good solve, 27/32 59:54[40:17] which is 3rd 20+ in a row


----------



## Heart_Johnson (Nov 9, 2016)

2/2 2:27.32
Not a big mbld, but I don't do mbld a lot so having this 2/2 cut my last time in half is pretty nice


----------



## YouCubing (Nov 10, 2016)

so first 3 cube attempt, 1/3 in 16:21
first was solved
second one I accidentally did the last two edge pairs of the third cube, tried to go back and fix it, but it was a DNF
third was off by 2 twisted corners, one of which was my buffer

I need to practice more before December


----------



## Torch (Nov 10, 2016)

3/3 in 10:49, first multi since Nats. Had a 2+ minute pause trying to remember 2 letter pairs on the third cube.


----------



## YouCubing (Nov 10, 2016)

Torch said:


> 3/3 in 10:49, first multi since Nats. Had a 2+ minute pause trying to remember 2 letter pairs on the third cube.


(thoughts of first place at Athens)


----------



## Altha (Nov 10, 2016)

After you guys have finishing memoing for mbld, around what percentage of the images/words are nouns, verbs and adjectives?


----------



## Torch (Nov 10, 2016)

2/3 in 6:27. 3 edges off.



YouCubing said:


> (thoughts of first place at Athens)



inb4 Chad wins with 0 points again


----------



## YouCubing (Nov 10, 2016)

Torch said:


> 2/3 in 6:27. 3 edges off.
> 
> 
> 
> inb4 Chad wins with 0 points again


goal for comp is beat Chad now

also 2/3 in 15:00, +2ed and 2nd cube was off by 5 corners. still technically a success


----------



## Berd (Nov 10, 2016)

Altha said:


> After you guys have finishing memoing for mbld, around what percentage of the images/words are nouns, verbs and adjectives?


Mostly nouns for me. Maybe 80%.


----------



## the super cuber (Nov 11, 2016)

*41/50 MBLD in 1:13:43 [40:32] 
*
Awesome attempt!  second 50 cube attempt, and PB by 11 minutes! also I solved 25/50 in the hour so a success if I had done it in comp 

on cam too, video coming soon


----------



## kamilprzyb (Nov 11, 2016)

the super cuber said:


> *41/50 MBLD in 1:13:43 [40:32]
> *
> Awesome attempt!  second 50 cube attempt, and PB by 11 minutes! also I solved 25/50 in the hour so a success if I had done it in comp
> 
> on cam too, video coming soon


Amazing as always, at least now I have a chance to defeat you in weekly comp 


Altha said:


> After you guys have finishing memoing for mbld, around what percentage of the images/words are nouns, verbs and adjectives?


I have a list of words not based on letter pairs so I easily counted it
58% - People and animals
20% - objects
9% - adjectives
13% - verbs


Meanwhile I messed up a perfect oppurtunity to make a PB 
*29/32 58:53 [39:56]*
Same points, but 22 seconds slower than PB and DNFs are dumb

An edge poped out, and I put it wrong way, that really sucks
Did 3 cycle on corners wrong way
Weirdly swapped order of corners in my head, instead of ABC I did ACB
Memo was perfect and it really should have been 32/32...


----------



## YouCubing (Nov 11, 2016)

ayyy 3/3 in 13:59, time to move up to 4 cubes


----------



## Torch (Nov 11, 2016)

YouCubing said:


> ayyy 3/3 in 13:59, time to move up to 4 cubes


If you have the memo locations to do it you should try like 10


----------



## YouCubing (Nov 11, 2016)

Torch said:


> If you have the memo locations to do it you should try like 10


I use audio kek


----------



## Torch (Nov 12, 2016)

YouCubing said:


> I use audio kek


So does Callum and he does like 15 cubes.


----------



## YouCubing (Nov 12, 2016)

Torch said:


> So does Callum and he does like 15 cubes.


but you were referencing "memo locations" which I assume refers to the journey method, which I don't use


----------



## kake123 (Nov 14, 2016)

7/7 MBLD in 15min 51.50s, broke the 16min barrier for a n/n 7 cube attempt (even though I really wanted 14min)


----------



## YouCubing (Nov 14, 2016)

and so the cycle begins again
1/4 in 21:00 [13:50]
first was off by 3 edges
2nd was solved
3rd was off by another 3 edges
4th was off by a single corner target
pretty good considering I did the last 4 letter pairs of the 4th cube on the 3rd cube, realized it during the 4th cube exec, went back, fixed it, and then kept going with the 4th cube

inb4 2/4 then 3/4 then 4/4


----------



## the super cuber (Nov 16, 2016)

kamilprzyb said:


> Amazing as always, at least now I have a chance to defeat you in weekly comp



Haha yeah  thanks


----------



## the super cuber (Nov 20, 2016)

37/43 in 1:00:13 [35:06]

last cube was solved after the hour so 36/43 wca. still nice attempt! the mistakes were very avoidable


----------



## CyanSandwich (Nov 21, 2016)

Overall PB

31/34 in 57:46.13[33:56.30]

On the last cube I was 50% sure I needed to do a U' before the last comm, but I was wrong. The other two were 4E and 3C.


----------



## h2f (Nov 21, 2016)

Here is the interview with Maskow. It's in Polish and I hope google tranaslator can translate it into english as good that you might understand the basic ideas about mbld Maskow has. I'm not able to translate whole thing but I can help to understand some issues if translator makes a bad work.


----------



## the super cuber (Nov 21, 2016)

CyanSandwich said:


> Overall PB
> 
> 31/34 in 57:46.13[33:56.30]
> 
> On the last cube I was 50% sure I needed to do a U' before the last comm, but I was wrong. The other two were 4E and 3C.


Nicely done! sub 1 memo per cube as well!


----------



## kamilprzyb (Nov 21, 2016)

CyanSandwich said:


> Overall PB
> 
> 31/34 in 57:46.13[33:56.30]
> 
> On the last cube I was 50% sure I needed to do a U' before the last comm, but I was wrong. The other two were 4E and 3C.


Wow good job


h2f said:


> Here is the interview with Maskow. It's in Polish and I hope google tranaslator can translate it into english as good that you might understand the basic ideas about mbld Maskow has. I'm not able to translate whole thing but I can help to understand some issues if translator makes a bad work.


I might give it a try, but don't promise anything


----------



## oneshot (Nov 22, 2016)

So my first successful MBLD was 2/2 in forever minutes. Today I got 2/2 in just under forever minutes...


----------



## kake123 (Nov 23, 2016)

6/7 MBLD in 14min 49.57s, execution mess up rip 

Otherwise, im quite happy that getting sub15 is really possible for me now


----------



## YouCubing (Nov 24, 2016)

4/4 in 17:11
pretty easy memo all around, all corners were 4 or less pairs and the only edge memo over 6 pairs was really easy to remember


----------



## CyanSandwich (Nov 24, 2016)

New PB. Still pretty bad in terms of points.

*32/36* ~57:03[32:28.81]

54.11 memo per cube, 40.97 exec per cube. Easily PBs for a big attempt, but my execution is still weak.


----------



## Torch (Nov 24, 2016)

13/13 in 50:57, missed PB by less than 20 seconds  Worst part is, I lost over 90 seconds during memo because I realized my laptop than I was using for timing didn't have enough battery to last an hour, so I had to leave the cubes, go find the charging cable, plug it in, then go back to memo.


----------



## YouCubing (Nov 24, 2016)

starting off well for my 5 cube attempts, 3/5 in 28:41 [19:58]
I have a rule now that if I'm not sure whether on not I did parity, I probably did
cubes 1, 3, and 5 were solved, 2nd was off by 3 edges and 4th was off by 4 corners and 3 edges


----------



## YouCubing (Nov 26, 2016)

whoops double post

4/5 in 25:33, stupid mistake on 4th cube where I forgot my second edge pair so I had to guess what it was


----------



## kamilprzyb (Nov 27, 2016)

*26/32 60:00 or 29/32 61:56 [41:57]*
Very good attempt, but too slow
Yet again I had perfect memo, just did stupid mistakes

On 2 cubes I thought I skipped a pair, so I went back and fixed it but actually it was solved
executed sticker next to the sticker I should've, although I had memoed the right one
Pracitce practice practice...


----------



## h2f (Nov 27, 2016)

kamilprzyb said:


> *26/32 60:00 or 29/32 61:56 [41:57]*
> Very good attempt, but too slow
> Yet again I had perfect memo, just did stupid mistakes
> 
> ...



Maskow is gonna have hard time during mbld attempts in Warsawa.


----------



## kake123 (Nov 28, 2016)

Sup2hr MBLD attempt (I literally increased the number from 21 cubes to 30 cubes, 30 is now the most number attempted)

30/30 in 2hr 32min 3.62s [memo= ~2hr]

Super slow because I wanted a perfect success, but I will attempt more of these in the following weeks and aim to bring it down to Sub1hr 30min


----------



## kamilprzyb (Nov 28, 2016)

kake123 said:


> Sup2hr MBLD attempt (I literally increased the number from 21 cubes to 30 cubes, 30 is now the most number attempted)
> 
> 30/30 in 2hr 32min 3.62s [memo= ~2hr]
> 
> Super slow because I wanted a perfect success, but I will attempt more of these in the following weeks and aim to bring it down to Sub1hr 30min


You must have been very concentrated to keep 100% accuracy at first try on +9 cubes, well done
---
*28/32 60:00 or 29/32 60:50*
Over time but I don't care, accuracy > speed now.
Safe memo and full concentration during execution.
1 cube is messed up and 2 have 3cycles, literally no idea what happend there


----------



## Jugurtha (Nov 29, 2016)

Official and overall MBLD PB at my last competition: on the first attempt I tried 9 cubes and got it perfect; second attempt was 7/12, some mistakes and some stuff I forgot to execute.
The time is fantastic for me though, was expecting 40 minutes or so. At some point I forgot my corner memo (3rd cube) but managed to remember it in the end of the attempt! 
3rd in France so far, 2nd this year; my goal for the end of 2016 was 10 points but I don't have any more official attempts this year.


----------



## TheCoolMinxer (Nov 29, 2016)

very impressive if it's real!






description says he took around 2 1/2 hours to memorize, 48 mins to solve


----------



## kake123 (Nov 30, 2016)

28/30 MBLD in 2hr 14min 2.78s [memo= ~1hr 40min]

2nd 30 cube attempt


----------



## the super cuber (Dec 1, 2016)

kake123 said:


> 28/30 MBLD in 2hr 14min 2.78s [memo= ~1hr 40min]
> 
> 2nd 30 cube attempt


Nice job!  


---

38/42 in 1:00:00 [35:25]

decent attempt, had a 2 minute pause at the end. All 4 mistakes were very avoidable.


----------



## kake123 (Dec 3, 2016)

11/11 MBLD in 26min 49.67s

I thought this attempt will be bad due to slow memo [~17min+]

If I push my memo to 14-15min, 24min or less seems possible


----------



## kamilprzyb (Dec 3, 2016)

*29/32 59:49 *on cam
a bit slower than PB, but it's with random orientation, PB wasn't


----------



## YouCubing (Dec 3, 2016)

FINALLYYYYY
5/5 in 43:53.43 [24:56]
reallllly slow, not even because I was trying to memo more accurately, I just kept getting distracted
also because I wasted like 5 minutes (not really sure, couldn't see the timer) trying to remember some of my edge pairs on the 3rd cube when they were actually the pairs that I thought went on the 4th cube kek


----------



## mickael (Dec 4, 2016)

0/8 #likeaboss


----------



## kamilprzyb (Dec 4, 2016)

*PB 31/32 53:41 [36:20] *
First 30+ points, time is very suprising
1:08 average memo/cube
32.5 average solve/cube
1:40.5 /cube total


Spoiler: memo analysis



1-8 9:46
9-16 9:25
17-24 9:14
25-28 3:54
29-32 3:59


What did I fail? The last cube, which is just normal 3bld, is off by a 3cycle 
Amazing attempt, everything worked perfectly

Also, my last 5 attempts make good ao5:
26/32 60:00, 28/32 60:00, 21:32 60:00(concentration died) 29/32 59:49, 31/32 53:41
points: 20, 24, (10), 26, (30) =* 23,3 ao5*


----------



## the super cuber (Dec 5, 2016)

kamilprzyb said:


> *PB 31/32 53:41 [36:20] *
> First 30+ points, time is very suprising
> 1:08 average memo/cube
> 32.5 average solve/cube
> ...


wow awesome progress! I'm sure you will be in the top 5 in no time


----------



## GenTheThief (Dec 6, 2016)

3/3 20:26.34[16:13.37]
On the weekly comp, 3 cube pb by alot [it's ~9 minutes]

I didn't know I had improved that much on smaller MBLDs
I need to try 2/2 again and see if I can sub15


----------



## Torch (Dec 6, 2016)

GenTheThief said:


> 3/3 20:26.34[16:13.37]
> On the weekly comp, 3 cube pb by alot
> 
> I didn't know I had improved that much on smaller MBLDs
> I need to try 2/2 again and see if I can sub15


spoiler alert: you probably can


----------



## kake123 (Dec 9, 2016)

19/21 MBLD in 59min 2.91s, 

Surprised myself as I haven't done this number in 5 days.


----------



## YouCubing (Dec 9, 2016)

official 1 point yayyyy (< lots of sarcasm)
3/5 is fun


----------



## GenTheThief (Dec 9, 2016)

Torch said:


> spoiler alert: you probably can



1/2 9:54.78[7:37.74]
1) L B' D2 B2 D2 B' R2 B R2 B' L2 U2 R' B' R D2 U B L2 U' B2 (x2)
2) U F B2 L F2 L' U2 D B L2 F2 L2 D2 L2 U L2 U' R2 F2 U' (x2)

off by two corners.

why
this was so easy

I cant 2/2 sub 10

oh wait
I wanted sub15
cool


----------



## kake123 (Dec 11, 2016)

21/21 MBLD in 1hr 2min 10.94s (Yet another failed attempt)

43min memo (Have to reduce this to 40min)

1-6: (~8min)
7-12: (~8min)
13-18: (~8min)
Review 1-18: (~16min slow)
19-21: (~3min)


----------



## Henrik (Dec 11, 2016)

10/12 in 59:19

Memo was 44:32

About 4:56 pr. cube
about 1:14 execution pr cube

Failed on the first (fast) cube, forgot a F2 before I did the cornertwist
Then 3rd cube was off by 2flip and corner 3cycle. I dont know what happened here.

Its a PB. I have never tried 12. I knew that I could fit 11 in the hour, but I took a shot, and tried 12. Just need to get faster!


----------



## Torch (Dec 14, 2016)

4/5 in 9:53.82. The one cube was off by 6 corners and 4 edges, so I assume I did an extra move somewhere, but it would have been off by 3 corners anyway. The time is awesome though!


----------



## kamilprzyb (Dec 17, 2016)

First try at 36: 28/36 1:08:25
memo: 47:52 80s/cube
solve: 20:33 34s/cube
memo is slow becouse I'm changing my reviewing system and I need to get used to it
DNFs were 6x3cycle, one pop and one 3cycle+D2

EDIT:
2nd try: 31/36 60:10 or 30/36 60:00
memo: 40:44 68s/cube
solve: 19:26 32s/cube
total it's 100.28s/cube, I just need to be .28s faster


----------



## Torch (Dec 19, 2016)

So, let me tell you about my official MBLD today. It started off pretty poorly when I had to keep rechecking cubes during reviews to remind myself what my memo was. Additionally, the scrambles were absolutely horrible - twisted and flipped pieces and cycle breaks galore. When I went to retrace my memo over all the cubes (I was going very safe since I was hoping for an n/n solve) I found that on over half my cubes I had memoed at least one wrong letter, and I had to update a bunch of images.

When I finally started execution, I discovered that I had put on my sight blocker upside down, so instead of the paper resting on top of the harmonica holder and being held in place by tape, the weight of the paper quickly pulled the tape off one side of the holder and dropped the paper on me as I was solving. I kept trying to tape it back up, but about once per each cube it would fall off and I would have to stop executing to stick it back up. 

As I continued, my phone started to vibrate continually, since it's set to keep buzzing until I check the message (which I obviously was not allowed to do while solving). Soon after that, a big machine started making a bunch of noise in the hallway outside, which wasn't really that distracting but was just one more annoyance. 

When I reached the final group of cubes, I couldn't remember the corners on one, so I skipped it and came back to it at the end. I spent at least 30 seconds trying to remember, and I eventually came up with everything but the first letter pair. After about another 90 seconds, I finally came up with that pair and was able to finish my attempt, which I had anticipated taking 45-50 minutes, in over 58 minutes.

And after all that, somehow I still managed 11/13. One cube was off by a 3 cycle of edges, and the other was a total mess since I got lost when the paper fell on me.


----------



## GenTheThief (Dec 19, 2016)

2/2 10:18.85[7:41.22]
why
so close to sub-10


still happy
8 minute drop from previous lol 


Edit to avoid double posting:

1/4 in maybe 22 minutes with 15m memo
I got fast-ish, my last 4 cube attempt was like 2/4 in 45m.
Memo was pretty fast and very focused for a change
All 3 of the DNF were caused by a 3 cycle of edges.

Fail result, accomplished attempt. And this was for the weekly comp.

E3 to avoid triple posting:
3/7 1:09:44.20[50:01.99]

First 7 cube attempt.
Execution is really slow + memo got slow near the end = sub 1h fail

2 fliped edges + D
3 cycle of corners

3 cycle of corners and edges
5 cycle of edges, 3 cycle of corners + 2 twisted corners 

solved
solved
solved

I think I can attempt 7 at Michigan


----------



## kamilprzyb (Dec 24, 2016)

32/39 63:07
memo 38:08 _58.67/cube _good
solve 24:59 _38.44/cube _awfull
total _97.10/cube
_


Spoiler: memo analysis



1-8 6:40 50s/cube
9-16 5:38 42s/cube
17-24 41s/cube
1-24 recheck 8:10 21s/cube
25-32 6:22 48s/cube
33-36 3:04 46s/cube
37-38 1:52 56s/cube
39 51s
_
_



I'm changing my reviewing system to get faster, time to try more cubes


----------



## the super cuber (Dec 24, 2016)

kamilprzyb said:


> 32/39 63:07
> memo 38:08 _58.67/cube _good
> solve 24:59 _38.44/cube _awfull
> total _97.10/cube
> ...


wow nice job! you are getting very fast


----------



## kake123 (Dec 25, 2016)

19/21 MBLD in 1hr 1min 9.68s

Execution mess up
Forgot a flipped edge
Slow memo ~44min

The only good thing was the execution speed


----------



## kamilprzyb (Dec 25, 2016)

the super cuber said:


> wow nice job! you are getting very fast


thanks 

31/46 1:18:02
memo 46:30 _60.6s/cube_ wow
solve 31:32 _41.1s/cube_ catastrophic
total _1:41.7/cube
_


----------



## guysensei1 (Dec 28, 2016)

10/12 MBLD in 58:12

the dnfs were extra moves cause I used gans airs and they were uncontrollable af


----------



## joshsailscga (Dec 28, 2016)

guysensei1 said:


> 10/12 MBLD in 58:12
> 
> the dnfs were extra moves cause I used gans airs and they were uncontrollable af



That's pretty sweet, but of all the cubes to MBLD...


----------



## guysensei1 (Dec 29, 2016)

joshsailscga said:


> That's pretty sweet, but of all the cubes to MBLD...


Those were the only 3x3s i had...


----------



## guysensei1 (Dec 31, 2016)

11/12 MBLD PB in 55:28.00!
10 points at last, but the dnf was a setup move, arrrrrgh

adding extra reviews means that I can memo faster, review faster and not forget stuff during execution. No major pauses during exec so that's really really good.


----------



## kake123 (Jan 2, 2017)

7/7 MBLD in 13min 3.15s, improvement by 2min from previous 7/7


----------



## kake123 (Jan 2, 2017)

15/15 MBLD in 36min 41.00s, improvement by 9min from my previous fastest 15 cube attempt time


----------



## kake123 (Jan 6, 2017)

18/19 MBLD in 49min 54.65s, off by a twisted corner

Hopefully something good this weekend


----------



## FastCubeMaster (Jan 6, 2017)

3 Cube attempt, I think my 3rd 3 cube attempt PB currently stands at 2/3
But I got...

1/3 in 28:17. One cube had 2 flipped edges (I don't think I saw it in memo), the other just had a cycle of 3 edges

Oh well


----------



## kake123 (Jan 7, 2017)

After like forever...

21/21 MBLD in 59min 37.08s



Spoiler: Scrambles from plusTimer



1. 0.395
07/01/2017 11:00:48
F2 D U2 B2 R2 D B2 L' R' D' R2 F R' F' L2 D2 F R' U2 Fw'

2. 0.432
07/01/2017 11:01:02
F2 R2 F2 D L2 D L2 F2 U2 B' L2 U L' R' F R2 D2 U' B2 F2 Rw'

3. 0.406
07/01/2017 11:01:18
L2 U2 L F2 L' U2 F2 L F2 D B' D' U2 B' L B L R' D F2 Uw

4. 0.462
07/01/2017 11:01:42
F2 D' L2 F2 D2 B2 R2 D R D2 F U2 L2 B2 F D L' B D2 R Fw

5. 0.407
07/01/2017 11:01:57
U2 L2 B L2 B2 R2 U2 R2 F' R B' D2 B U' L2 D2 U R2 B' Uw2

6. 0.407
07/01/2017 11:02:10
U' L2 D' U2 R2 U2 L F' U2 B R2 D F' U L B' D' U2 Rw2 Uw2

7. 0.400
07/01/2017 11:02:29
F' R2 D2 B U2 F2 D2 R2 U2 F L2 U B' R' F L B U B' D2 U' Fw Uw2

8. 0.376
07/01/2017 11:02:44
L2 D2 F' D2 R2 F L2 B L2 R' D F D' R2 B' L F' R' B' D2 Rw2

9. (0.330)
07/01/2017 11:03:09
B2 R2 B L2 D2 F U2 F' U2 F' D' F2 L B' U F D' R' B2 F2 Rw2 Uw

10. 0.398
07/01/2017 11:03:34
D2 U2 R' U2 R2 U2 F2 L B2 R2 F D' F2 D R' F2 U2 F' U L F Uw'

11. 0.389
07/01/2017 11:03:50
B L2 F2 D2 L2 F D2 L2 B F2 L U F U' L' F' L F2 L F' Uw'

12. 0.388
07/01/2017 11:04:45
D2 F2 R2 B2 R2 D2 R2 F' R2 B' D2 L' U F' U' B2 F2 R F2 U' R Uw2

13. 0.407
07/01/2017 11:04:58
F L2 U2 B2 D2 B L2 B2 R2 D' F L' U F2 U' L' D' R F' Rw' Uw'

14. 0.392
07/01/2017 11:05:14
B2 D2 F2 L2 B' L2 R2 B' U F2 R U' L B' L' D' F2 U F2 Rw' Uw

15. 0.413
07/01/2017 11:05:48
R2 B' U2 B2 L2 F D2 F L2 D2 U2 R' B D2 R D B' U2 L' R Uw

16. 0.430
07/01/2017 11:06:01
B' R2 F L2 U2 L2 B2 D2 F U F U2 R' B2 L R2 F R' U' F' Rw2

17. 0.422
07/01/2017 11:06:14
D2 R D2 R' D2 R B2 L' R' F2 U' L' F' D U2 B D2 B' U2 F' Uw2

18. (0.480)
07/01/2017 11:06:27
D2 B2 D' B2 L2 D' U' L2 U' L2 B F' U R' U2 B2 R2 F2 L2 U R Fw

19. 0.470
07/01/2017 11:06:39
R2 B2 R2 B2 L D2 R2 D2 B L2 B U B2 D' R B R2 F2 U2 Rw' Uw'

20. 0.387
07/01/2017 11:06:53
R2 F U2 F R2 D2 F' L2 D2 F L B' R D' L' D' F U2 R2 D' F Rw' Uw2

21. 0.382
07/01/2017 11:07:06
D U R2 D' L2 F2 D R2 U2 F' L2 B L U R D F2 U R D2 Fw' Uw


----------



## Gregory Alekseev (Jan 7, 2017)

My PB is 7/7 32:16.27[20:45.18].
I am going to get more cubes, because I am bored with 7 .


----------



## kake123 (Jan 9, 2017)

22/23 MBLD in 1hr 8min 12.15s 

I'm very happy about this attempt especially since my previous fastest 23 cube attempt was 1hr 18min (I thought I would be stuck there forever)


----------



## kake123 (Jan 11, 2017)

22/23 MBLD in 1hr 6min 31.37s

Already messed up a move for first cube but continued on.


----------



## Scruggsy13 (Jan 17, 2017)

Finally beat my overall MBLD PB from August of last year with 11/11 in 44:22. Very happy with this especially since it's only my third serious multiblind attempt since November.


----------



## CyanSandwich (Jan 18, 2017)

33/35 1:00:03.81[38:09.50]

Rip. 3-4 seconds faster and it would be overall PB.
PB for execution/cube anyway, so that's nice.


----------



## Cale S (Jan 18, 2017)

CyanSandwich said:


> 33/35 1:00:03.81[38:09.50]
> 
> Rip. 3-4 seconds faster and it would be overall PB.
> PB for execution/cube anyway, so that's nice.



Was the last cube you executed one of the two DNFs?


----------



## CyanSandwich (Jan 18, 2017)

Cale S said:


> Was the last cube you executed one of the two DNFs?


Nope, so it was 32/35 in 60:00


----------



## the super cuber (Jan 18, 2017)

CyanSandwich said:


> 33/35 1:00:03.81[38:09.50]
> 
> Rip. 3-4 seconds faster and it would be overall PB.
> PB for execution/cube anyway, so that's nice.


wow nicely done! I too once missed a similar pb by 6 sec over the hour


----------



## Scruggsy13 (Jan 18, 2017)

12/12 in 43:45, added another cube and beat yesterday's time by about 40 seconds. Awesome.


----------



## Berd (Jan 20, 2017)

55:13[31:04] pb by 22 seconds!


----------



## Jacck (Jan 24, 2017)

Couldn't decide which size to take, so I made a 

relay 2-5:
4/4 47:34,06 (29:55 memo)
pb by more than 5 min  (ok, last attempt was a year ago)



Spoiler: scrambles



U2 R U' F' R2 U R' U2 F R U2 // 4CO 5CP
L2 R2 U B2 R2 B2 D2 U' B2 L F L R2 U2 R2 D' R' F' L2 D Rw' Uw2 // 12E 6CO 6CP
B2 U2 R2 D' L2 U' F2 R2 U L2 B' L U' R' F2 D F2 L D2 R' Rw2 B D2 Rw2 U2 Fw2 F Uw2 U F' R2 B Rw F' Uw2 D' R2 D2 B' Rw F2 Uw' Rw' L Fw x // 17X 27W 3CO 4CP
Bw U2 Dw Uw' B' Dw' R' Lw U' Dw B' U2 F R2 Uw' L2 Bw' Dw' Fw' Lw2 Dw' L R2 Rw Dw Bw Rw2 R2 Lw U2 Bw2 R' Fw2 U2 F D F' Fw2 B' L' U Bw Rw' L' D' Fw D' Rw B' D Uw Bw' Fw' L Fw2 Rw R Fw2 L F' 3Rw // 20X 17T 22W 12M 6CO 8CP


----------



## kake123 (Jan 26, 2017)

21/22 MBLD in 1hr 1min 52.35s and 1hr 2min 13.53s today and yesterday respectively

Both off by a flipped edge


----------



## kake123 (Jan 31, 2017)

11/11 MBLD in 23min 48.03s, getting closer to 22min...


----------



## YouCubing (Feb 1, 2017)

3/5 in 18:10
exec mistake on first cube, 4th off by 3 edges
not really good points but insane speed, for reference my first ever 4/4 was 17:10, just a minute under
fun fact about the attempt, none of the cubes had parity  1/32 chance of that happening I think
all memos were ridiculously easy, I use audio and my letter pairs basically made themselves into sentences for me


----------



## kake123 (Feb 1, 2017)

3/3 MBLD in 3min 50.958s, yay sub4


----------



## newtonbase (Feb 1, 2017)

I was pleased with 1/3 MBLD in 13:38. Starting to use rooms properly so hoping to get 3 points soon. Silly errors but recall was perfect.


----------



## kake123 (Feb 2, 2017)

21/22 MBLD in 1hr 57.29s, forgot a flipped edge


----------



## newtonbase (Feb 2, 2017)

kake123 said:


> 21/22 MBLD in 1hr 57.29s, forgot a flipped edge


How do you memo your edges?


----------



## kake123 (Feb 2, 2017)

newtonbase said:


> How do you memo your edges?


You mean flipped edges?

I use letter pairs, but since I solve them after solving everything, memo is towards the end

Flipped edge example: AQ = Aquarium VO= Volume LF= Laughter

I use mostly the same images, etc, so it's quite bad.


----------



## newtonbase (Feb 2, 2017)

kake123 said:


> You mean flipped edges?
> 
> I use letter pairs, but since I solve them after solving everything, memo is towards the end
> 
> ...


Yes, I meant flipped edges. I've been using double letters so D is DAD, N is NUN etc but I've only used audio so it's easier. I need proper images now that I'm moving into MBLD.


----------



## newtonbase (Feb 3, 2017)

Got my first 3/3 today. I didn't start the timer but was around 15 mins. 
Any suggestions as to what I might be able to do in an hour with a bit more practice? Execution is around 1:15 and is where I make most of my errors.


----------



## Scruggsy13 (Feb 3, 2017)

newtonbase said:


> Got my first 3/3 today. I didn't start the timer but was around 15 mins.
> Any suggestions as to what I might be able to do in an hour with a bit more practice? Execution is around 1:15 and is where I make most of my errors.



In my experience, it's easier to save time in memo rather than execution. So if you're mostly making mistakes in execution, you could try memorizing faster. My goal every attempt is to memorize quickly and then review frequently. So I don't dwell too long on one cube if it's really difficult to memorize since I'll be coming back to it several times. 

As for how many cubes you can do, at this point I think it's hard to say. My only 3/3 was 17:42 in April of last year, and now I'm attempting upwards of 13. I'm not world class, but in my opinion until you hit the hour time limit you're only really limited by how much information you can memorize. From there then speed really becomes more relevant. If I had to guess, I'd say ten doesn't seem all that far-fetched.


----------



## GenTheThief (Feb 3, 2017)

newtonbase said:


> Got my first 3/3 today. I didn't start the timer but was around 15 mins.
> Any suggestions as to what I might be able to do in an hour with a bit more practice? Execution is around 1:15 and is where I make most of my errors.


I average 4ish on 3BLD
My best on 3/3 was just over 20m
My largest n/n was 5/5 in 45m
My largest sub-h attempt was 5/6 in 59m[45h ish]
My largest attempt was 6/7 in 1:20h[1h]

I would guess that you could do 9 comfortably.

sorta ninja'd


----------



## newtonbase (Feb 3, 2017)

Scruggsy13 said:


> In my experience, it's easier to save time in memo rather than execution. So if you're mostly making mistakes in execution, you could try memorizing faster. My goal every attempt is to memorize quickly and then review frequently. So I don't dwell too long on one cube if it's really difficult to memorize since I'll be coming back to it several times.
> 
> As for how many cubes you can do, at this point I think it's hard to say. My only 3/3 was 17:42 in April of last year, and now I'm attempting upwards of 13. I'm not world class, but in my opinion until you hit the hour time limit you're only really limited by how much information you can memorize. From there then speed really becomes more relevant. If I had to guess, I'd say ten doesn't seem all that far-fetched.


I did make my best progress in 3BLD by pushing memo but I use audio edges for that so moving to full images is quite a change. 


GenTheThief said:


> I average 4ish on 3BLD
> My best on 3/3 was just over 20m
> My largest n/n was 5/5 in 45m
> My largest sub-h attempt was 5/6 in 59m[45h ish]
> ...


The more input the better. I'm a little quicker than you at 3BLD so it's good to know you can manage 6 which I think is a realistic goal for this year given my limited practice time. 

Thanks both.


----------



## mark49152 (Feb 4, 2017)

newtonbase said:


> Got my first 3/3 today. I didn't start the timer but was around 15 mins.
> Any suggestions as to what I might be able to do in an hour with a bit more practice? Execution is around 1:15 and is where I make most of my errors.


Congrats Mark. My recommendation would be to experiment to see what works for you. Time doesn't scale linearly with number of cubes because of reviews, but how much time that takes depends on what kind of reviews you do, and what your memo system is (how you group cubes, how many you memo before each review, etc.). Having a good system is the key, along with time management. I'm sure I saw somewhere that Maskow said the same.


----------



## newtonbase (Feb 4, 2017)

mark49152 said:


> Congrats Mark. My recommendation would be to experiment to see what works for you. Time doesn't scale linearly with number of cubes because of reviews, but how much time that takes depends on what kind of reviews you do, and what your memo system is (how you group cubes, how many you memo before each review, etc.). Having a good system is the key, along with time management. I'm sure I saw somewhere that Maskow said the same.


So far I've just been concentrating on remembering to leave the cubes where I can find them and memoing in solve order. I tend to do one cube per room with 2 or 3 images per cube and I concentrate on the start of each image so I don't forget the whole thing. I do a no look review after each cube and then check I can remember the start of each image before I memo and solve the 3BLD cube. It works on a small number of cube but like you say I'll need a proper system for more cubes.


----------



## FastCubeMaster (Feb 4, 2017)

YEEEEAS WOOO PB 3/3 in 18:53!!

I'm so happy about this attempt because this is what I wrote beforehand as a goal:
'3 cube MBLD rite now im expecting at least 2/3 in 25min or better.'

Now I need to do 5 cubes


----------



## pinser (Feb 5, 2017)

I almost never get n/n cubes on any attempt larger than 8 cubes. 80% of the time the DNF is because I execute XY instead of XZ, 15% I memo XY instead of XZ, and 5% some other random stupid reason. 
Any advice?


----------



## Berd (Feb 5, 2017)

pinser said:


> I almost never get n/n cubes on any attempt larger than 8 cubes. 80% of the time the DNF is because I execute XY instead of XZ, 15% I memo XY instead of XZ, and 5% some other random stupid reason.
> Any advice?


How come you have pieces with X,Y and Z?


----------



## pinser (Feb 5, 2017)

Berd said:


> How come you have pieces with X,Y and Z?


By X, Y, and Z I meant any 3 stickers. Probably should have specified that


----------



## Scruggsy13 (Feb 6, 2017)

5/5 in 18:01. Just a casual attempt since I'm too sleep deprived to do more cubes or push myself to go faster.


----------



## FastCubeMaster (Feb 7, 2017)

I attempted 5 cubes today even though previously the most I had done was 3.
I got 4/5 in 41:22. I'm getting the MBLD fever!!!  I'll be doing heaps more soon.
The missed one was off by 3 edges

I kinda find it annoying though that it doesn't beat my 3/3 in 18:53. I put 2 more cubes in of memo and execution and only JUST missed one of the cubes, that means it's worse than 3 correctly solved cubes.


----------



## oneshot (Feb 9, 2017)

I'm still mind-numbingly slow but I got 2/2 and broke 20 minutes.


----------



## oneshot (Feb 10, 2017)

Tried 4 today, got 2, one was off by a flipped edge, one was off by 3 corners. I feel pretty good, because there was at least 10 twisted corners to deal with....

As someone in an earlier post said, I'm getting the MBLD bug. I would like to get to 10 eventually.


----------



## oneshot (Feb 12, 2017)

So close to 4/4. One flipped edge and one off by two edges... mad and happy at the same time


----------



## newtonbase (Feb 12, 2017)

oneshot said:


> So close to 4/4. One flipped edge and one off by two edges... mad and happy at the same time


What's your main reason for errors? Memo, recall or execution?


----------



## oneshot (Feb 12, 2017)

newtonbase said:


> What's your main reason for errors? Memo, recall or execution?


I guess it has to be memo. More specifically, being able to recognize when I've memorized everything that needs to be memorized. Like just missing a flipped edge here or there. 

Although I memo slow, I remember everything. Execution is slow but accurate.


----------



## newtonbase (Feb 12, 2017)

oneshot said:


> I guess it has to be memo. More specifically, being able to recognize when I've memorized everything that needs to be memorized. Like just missing a flipped edge here or there.
> 
> Although I memo slow, I remember everything. Execution is slow but accurate.


Have you tried counting the letters in your memo? I'm not strict about doing it myself but it helps. Start with 11 for edges and and one for each cycle break and minus one for each solved piece. I get confused over flipped pieces. 
I find that most of my errors are execution and, like you, my recall is very accurate. That gives us some leeway to speed up once we go over 6 cubes.


----------



## Gregory Alekseev (Feb 13, 2017)

Woah, sub hour 16/16!
58:14.90[40:03.41 16/16]
This is just the second attempt, the previous was: 1:05:37.15[45:40.93 16/16].
I am surprised by that huge improvement. My next goal is to buy more cubes and do bigger attempt!


----------



## GenTheThief (Feb 13, 2017)

Official 2/5 in 44m = DNF

I just want a result PLEASE

2 flip (okay this was my fault, 3BLD solve, I saw FL and BR needed to be swapped, but I didn't notice that they were flipped too)
u perm (?)
3 cycle (probably an execution mistake. UF DF and DR need to be cycled, but not necessarily those stickers or in that order)


----------



## kamilprzyb (Feb 16, 2017)

WTF I was solving different cubes than I thought I was solving :confused:
16/40 64:20 [42:21] Time is quite good for a first attempt in a while
Looks like I'm still discovering new ways to **** up​


----------



## kamilprzyb (Feb 18, 2017)

Okay, progress is being made
*32/40 59:59 *first sub-hour for 40 cubes, also sub39 memo. Dnfs were silly.
Both memo and exec can be improved a lot

EDIT: Got another 32/40 in 61:07


----------



## oneshot (Feb 19, 2017)

YES! 4/4! Finally. I'm actually starting to think I can make it to 10 eventually...


----------



## DhruvA (Feb 19, 2017)

Got my first mbld success! 2/2 17:04
I used a little bit of journey method and a bit of just remembering the letters.
Can someone give tips about improving memo?


----------



## pinser (Feb 22, 2017)

9/9 29:02.05 [21:53.10]
Went slow and relaxed. Pretty happy with the 100% accuracy.


----------



## Scruggsy13 (Feb 22, 2017)

DhruvA said:


> Got my first mbld success! 2/2 17:04
> I used a little bit of journey method and a bit of just remembering the letters.
> Can someone give tips about improving memo?



Something that's helped me is solidifying my letter pairs so that I can pair any two together and immediately know what I associate with them, rather than having to stop and think. In terms of remembering, try to go for more vivid/ridiculous images or stories, as they tend to stick better than more generic ones.


----------



## Berd (Feb 22, 2017)

16/17 in 53:09 [33:20]! Pb by 4 points!


----------



## newtonbase (Feb 22, 2017)

Berd said:


> 16/17 in 53:09 [33:20]! Pb by 4 points!


That's quite a jump. Nice one.


----------



## bubbagrub (Feb 22, 2017)

Berd said:


> 16/17 in 53:09 [33:20]! Pb by 4 points!


Very cool! Will you go for 17 in Peterborough...?


----------



## Berd (Feb 22, 2017)

bubbagrub said:


> Very cool! Will you go for 17 in Peterborough...?



No idea! I may do. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## the super cuber (Feb 22, 2017)

36/42 in 59:40 [35:04] 

decent attempt, messed up the 3bld cube though


----------



## oneshot (Feb 23, 2017)

Wow! 2/2 in 13:04. I had never broken 19:00 for two cubes.


----------



## Riddler97 (Feb 24, 2017)

15/15 54:51.08 [38:29.25]

I honestly don't know how I got all of them, my PB before this was 11/12 in 58 mins...


----------



## guysensei1 (Feb 24, 2017)

Riddler97 said:


> 15/15 54:51.08 [38:29.25]
> 
> I honestly don't know how I got all of them, my PB before this was 11/12 in 58 mins...


What on earth


----------



## Jugurtha (Feb 24, 2017)

After a massive 5BLD DNF tonight, wanted to relax a bit with a 5 cubes multi 


First attempt 4/5 in 11:33.56[8:05.63], one edges 3-cycle away from solved on the 4th cube, most likely a wrongly executed edge comm, backwards. Very slow memo but was just out of my 5BLD and needed some accuracy and focus concerning my locations.
Memo / cube - 1m37s
Execution / cube - 41s


Second attempt 5/5 in 9:16.76[6:07.98]. Slightly better execution, despite some pause (IMO 15") on the firstly memoed and last solved cube, but overall much better memo!
Memo / cube - 1m13s
Execution / cube - 37s
Looks promising once I can translate this to 5BLD 

Next goals for 5 cubes are 8 min overall, with a sub40 on the 3BLD cube and sub30 average execution time per cube. I'll switch on my cam next time!

----

Up to now I'm using one room per cube / one cube in one room. I just got 16 cubes so I therefore have chosen 15 rooms that I use for my MBLD practice. (Got some others for 4 and 5BLD but completely separated)
Should I try to put 2 cubes per room for my bigger attempts?
Or stick to 1 cube / room and keep increasing the number of rooms in the future?


----------



## kamilprzyb (Feb 24, 2017)

Jugurtha said:


> After a massive 5BLD DNF tonight, wanted to relax a bit with a 5 cubes multi
> 
> 
> First attempt 4/5 in 11:33.56[8:05.63], one edges 3-cycle away from solved on the 4th cube, most likely a wrongly executed edge comm, backwards. Very slow memo but was just out of my 5BLD and needed some accuracy and focus concerning my locations.
> ...


Me and Maskow use 1 room for edges + 1 for corners, so 2 rooms per cube. I would recommend it but it's individual approach

You're not that slow, how many cubes you think you could do in an hour?


----------



## newtonbase (Feb 24, 2017)

Riddler97 said:


> 15/15 54:51.08 [38:29.25]
> 
> I honestly don't know how I got all of them, my PB before this was 11/12 in 58 mins...


That would put you 3rd in the UK! Your improvement is crazy.


----------



## Jugurtha (Feb 24, 2017)

kamilprzyb said:


> Me and Maskow use 1 room for edges + 1 for corners, so 2 rooms per cube. I would recommend it but it's individual approach
> 
> You're not that slow, how many cubes you think you could do in an hour?



Wow thanks for your feedback ! That's crazy, I had never thought of multiple rooms per cube.
I have tried 16 cubes several times (best at 14/16 so far) in about 50 min roughly. So some more are feasible within the remaining 10 min. With my current pace probably 19 or 20, I guess?
Btw I don't put all my energy on multi at the moment so I'm not improving that much right now, that's also why I go on smaller attempts.


----------



## kamilprzyb (Feb 24, 2017)

Jugurtha said:


> Wow thanks for your feedback ! That's crazy, I had never thought of multiple rooms per cube.
> I have tried 16 cubes several times (best at 14/16 so far) in about 50 min roughly. So some more are feasible within the remaining 10 min. With my current pace probably 19 or 20, I guess?
> Btw I don't put all my energy on multi at the moment so I'm not improving that much right now, that's also why I go on smaller attempts.


You're welcome
Hmm so how do you put cube into single location? Do you make one long story containing both edges and corners or somehow put 2 stories into 1 room? For me it was obvious and other options didn't make sense.
If you like to do multi and feel motivated just get a lot of cubes and give it a try, small attempts don't really give you anything at this level. But it depends if you want it and if you have the time, I have never trained other events than multi since I've learned it (don't even know fridrich haha) so I won't be telling you what to do


----------



## newtonbase (Feb 24, 2017)

kamilprzyb said:


> You're welcome
> Hmm so how do you put cube into single location? Do you make one long story containing both edges and corners or somehow put 2 stories into 1 room? For me it was obvious and other options didn't make sense.


I've just started doing MBLD properly and I have a couple of locations per room so I might put edges on a table and corners on a piano. I've been reading about people who memorise huge amounts of information such as whole books who have dozens of locations per room. They'll have 8 corners, 12 lines between corners, 4 walls plus ceiling and floor and then they start on doors, windows and furniture.


----------



## abunickabhi (Feb 25, 2017)

Going to 20+ and 30+ in MBLD seems to be a big hurdle even bigger than getting sub-10 in 3x3


----------



## newtonbase (Feb 25, 2017)

abunickabhi said:


> Going to 20+ and 30+ in MBLD seems to be a big hurdle even bigger than getting sub-10 in 3x3


There are more people with sub 6 singles than 20 points in MBLD.


----------



## Jugurtha (Feb 25, 2017)

kamilprzyb said:


> You're welcome
> Hmm so how do you put cube into single location? Do you make one long story containing both edges and corners or somehow put 2 stories into 1 room? For me it was obvious and other options didn't make sense.
> If you like to do multi and feel motivated just get a lot of cubes and give it a try, small attempts don't really give you anything at this level. But it depends if you want it and if you have the time, I have never trained other events than multi since I've learned it (don't even know fridrich haha) so I won't be telling you what to do



Well I usually have 2 locations per room. I create an image for corners in one location, and a second image for edges in the other location; sometimes I need two images to memo all the necessary information (in case of many cycles for edges usually), so either I use a third location or I just create an image corresponding to the path between the room and the next one.
Right now I'm more motivated by 3BLD and 5BLD than multi, but yeah in a couple of weeks after my next 2 comps I'll buy some more cheap cubes to keep working on multi. 20 points in an hour means 3 min / cube so that's pretty achievable for me, obviously the real challenge is a stronger memo 
BTW I don't have anything good for my letter pair KM so it's gonna be you from now on 



newtonbase said:


> I've just started doing MBLD properly and I have a couple of locations per room so I might put edges on a table and corners on a piano. I've been reading about people who memorise huge amounts of information such as whole books who have dozens of locations per room. They'll have 8 corners, 12 lines between corners, 4 walls plus ceiling and floor and then they start on doors, windows and furniture.



Thanks for the post newtonbase, I use more or less the same system than you. And yeah that was exactly my point (way more extreme though), I was wondering if any serious multiBLD guy (not like me ) was using this kind of strategy.


----------



## GenTheThief (Feb 26, 2017)

Just bought 10 qiyi Warriro Ws for multi.
I want to try a 17 cube attempt when they get here, even if it takes 3 hours. Trouble is, I don't have enough rooms for that many cubes at this moment.

I'm considering building Minecraft worlds and using those as locations. But as I'm a perfectionist, it would take a really long time to get them right.


----------



## Scruggsy13 (Feb 26, 2017)

12/15 in 58:09. Mistakes were two cubes off by two flipped edges and the third by an edge cycle. Modified my memo routine, and it seems to work well so far since I didn't have to pause too long to recall any individual pair during the execution. Now I just need to speed everything up.


----------



## DhruvA (Feb 26, 2017)

I am new to mbld and seeing you guys talk about points and all confuses me.

How does this work?
(Sorry if this is a stupid question)


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk.


----------



## Ordway Persyn (Feb 26, 2017)

DhruvA said:


> I am new to mbld and seeing you guys talk about points and all confuses me.
> 
> How does this work?
> (Sorry if this is a stupid question)
> ...


Points are how many cubes you solve minus the number you didn't (each cube is one point)
so for example 9/12 would equal 6 points as you got 9 points for the 9 you solved but then got 3 points taken away for the three you didn't solve.


----------



## Berd (Feb 26, 2017)




----------



## Jugurtha (Feb 28, 2017)

7th attempt for 16 cubes, and finally I get it all correct! UNR by the way 
51'51 with 40'56 memo, giving a very nice 41s per cube average execution. I didn't have any significant pause during execution and the final time is therefore very good.
No footage unfortunately, as I forgot to recharge my cam before; it stopped after a couple of minutes.


----------



## Scruggsy13 (Mar 1, 2017)

12/15 in 49:43. No more points, but managed to cut nine minutes off from the other attempt. DNFs were 2 flipped edges, 2 twisted corners, and an M2.


----------



## GenTheThief (Mar 1, 2017)

My 10 multi cubes arrived today! They're beautiful!
Will do an outrageously enormous attempt before the end of the weekend.


----------



## newtonbase (Mar 1, 2017)

GenTheThief said:


> My 10 multi cubes arrived today! They're beautiful!
> Will do an outrageously enormous attempt before the end of the weekend.


What did you get? 
I'm in the process of magnetising all my Thunderclaps.


----------



## GenTheThief (Mar 1, 2017)

newtonbase said:


> What did you get?
> I'm in the process of magnetising all my Thunderclaps.


Warrior Ws. They were on sale for 2.69 each on the cubicle.
A little locky, but nice shades and they have a good feel.

But after taking them all out and messing around, I saw that one of the centers came without a spring :confused:.


----------



## newtonbase (Mar 1, 2017)

GenTheThief said:


> Warrior Ws. They were on sale for 2.69 each on the cubicle.
> A little locky, but nice shades and they have a good feel.
> 
> But after taking them all out and messing around, I saw that one of the centers came without a spring :confused:.


That really is a budget cube. 
Just finished my 4th Thunderclap M. Wish I could solve 4.


----------



## GenTheThief (Mar 2, 2017)

newtonbase said:


> That really is a budget cube.
> Just finished my 4th Thunderclap M. Wish I could solve 4.


Well, I am on a budget.
How many thunderclaps are you planning on magnetizing?
And, as I am not that great at MBLD, I can say that larger-ish attempts aren't hard. It really only starts to get harder when you hit 6 cubes+ because your time limit doesn't increase. When I was working my way up on MBLD attempt cube counts, I never had trouble with the time limits. I don't think that you, being considerably faster than me, should have a problem either.


----------



## guysensei1 (Mar 2, 2017)

10/11 mbld in 56:22

could have been 54ish if I didn't forget to review corners on one cube and spent a while recalling during exec. 
DNF was 2 flipped edges from executing T as N, (((((((

also featuring this weird scramble
3) R2 D2 B' R2 B L2 R2 F' D2 U2 F' R' D B2 D' R2 B L' U' F D


----------



## newtonbase (Mar 2, 2017)

GenTheThief said:


> Well, I am on a budget.
> How many thunderclaps are you planning on magnetizing?
> And, as I am not that great at MBLD, I can say that larger-ish attempts aren't hard. It really only starts to get harder when you hit 6 cubes+ because your time limit doesn't increase. When I was working my way up on MBLD attempt cube counts, I never had trouble with the time limits. I don't think that you, being considerably faster than me, should have a problem either.


I own 4 more of them but only have enough of my preferred magnets to do 2 for now so I'll do the 2 stickered ones. I've not yet solved more than 3 so that should be enough for a while. However, I like doing them so may just put in an order. 
Time certainly isn't an issue yet as I'm around 25 mins for my 4 cube attempts.


----------



## Riddler97 (Mar 2, 2017)

13/13 in 52:06.35 [37:27.92] (actually my first 100% attempt at 13)

hopefully I can repeat this at my competition this weekend...


----------



## mark49152 (Mar 2, 2017)

Riddler97 said:


> 13/13 in 52:06.35 [37:27.92] (actually my first 100% attempt at 13)


12/12 in 57 something, last weekend. I haven't decided how many to attempt at Peterborough .


----------



## newtonbase (Mar 2, 2017)

Could be an interesting competition this weekend. Wish I was going.


----------



## Berd (Mar 2, 2017)

newtonbase said:


> Could be an interesting competition this weekend. Wish I was going.



Ben, Mark Bertie podium?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 1973486 (Mar 2, 2017)

I'm going for 5 even though I haven't practiced in months, can you all DNF please


----------



## newtonbase (Mar 2, 2017)

1973486 said:


> I'm going for 5 even though I haven't practiced in months, can you all DNF please


You might need to have a word with Callum, Evan and Ben C too.


----------



## mark49152 (Mar 2, 2017)

MBLD is the new parkour...


----------



## GenTheThief (Mar 4, 2017)

GenTheThief said:


> My 10 multi cubes arrived [p-today! They're beautiful!
> Will do an outrageously enormous attempt before the end of the weekend.



k
so I now have 17 good, mostly-broken-in 3x3s, 1 bad-rubik's-brand-but-I-used-WD-40-so-it's-not-that-bad-3x3, and my brother has 2 cubes that he's willing to part with for a couple hours tomorrow.
yeeee 20 cube attempt
lel previous largest was 6/7 in 1:20ish

Let's see if I can sub-4h
probably not
Goodbye entire saturday afternoon


----------



## guysensei1 (Mar 4, 2017)

Am I the only one who does a lot better in MBLD officially than at home? I had a 9/10 in ~51 mins which beats my previous 10 cube PB (also official) by more than 3 minutes.

Recently I had a 10/11 official in 54 minutes, when at home i usually get 56 minutes or so.

Anyone else?


----------



## guysensei1 (Mar 4, 2017)

YAY PB 11/11 in 53:27!!!




memo: 39:30, 2:35 per cube
exec: 13:57, 1:16 per cube

Really good considering the memo for the first 6 cubes was slower than usual. I guess I subconsciously sped up the memo for the rest of the cubes. Exec was good. Recalled everything within reasonable time. 7/11 of the cubes had twisted corners, ugh, at least it's good to know my system for remembering these works.

I will dig out a functional 3x3 tomorrow(technically later today... it's past midnight!)/monday and try 12.
scrambles:


Spoiler



1) R2 B2 R2 U' B2 D F2 R2 U B2 F R U' B D L' B2 U F U'
2) D U L2 U' R2 D' R2 D R2 U R2 F' L' R2 B' D U B' U2 L2 F2
3) L2 D' B2 U B2 L2 D R2 F2 D2 R2 F' U' R B D2 U' B' F2 D F
4) D R2 D L2 U' R2 D L2 R2 B2 D' F L2 F' R' D U2 L2 U' F2 R
5) D2 F2 D F2 U L2 F2 D2 L2 U R2 B' L F' L2 R2 F2 L' B L2 U
6) F2 U' F2 U2 L2 D L2 U2 B2 R2 U' L' U L2 B U' F D L R U
7) B' U2 F' U2 F' D2 R2 F2 L2 R2 D2 L D2 U B R2 U' L' U' L'
8) B2 L B2 R' F2 L D2 R B2 R' F D2 U L2 D2 R U L' U
9) D R2 D B2 R2 D' B2 R2 D R2 U' L' B R2 D2 L R' B F2 U B2
10) L2 F R2 D2 F U2 F L2 B2 F2 R' F U' L U' B2 D' B' D2 R2
11) U D B U2 D B R' F2 L2 U2 B' D2 B' D2 L2 F L2 F


----------



## newtonbase (Mar 4, 2017)

guysensei1 said:


> at least it's good to know my system for remembering these works.


Well done. What system is that?


----------



## guysensei1 (Mar 4, 2017)

newtonbase said:


> Well done. What system is that?


Memo the letters where the white or yellow stickers are. Since I only have a small pack of cubes, I can just imagine which cubes have twisted corners and which letter(s) they are. I sort of 'touch' the cubes and say the letter(s) across the pack and thats my system. I have no idea if this is actually good or not but hey it works.


----------



## newtonbase (Mar 4, 2017)

guysensei1 said:


> Memo the letters where the white or yellow stickers are. Since I only have a small pack of cubes, I can just imagine which cubes have twisted corners and which letter(s) they are. I sort of 'touch' the cubes and say the letter(s) across the pack and thats my system. I have no idea if this is actually good or not but hey it works.


It's an interesting system. I can see it working for me on 3BLD but not sure about MBLD.


----------



## GenTheThief (Mar 5, 2017)

So, like, I really failed my 20 cube attempt.

2/20 in 6:14.xx.xx[4:31.xx.xx]



Spoiler: Stats, kinda




Generated By csTimer on 2017-3-4
solves/total: 2/20

1. R D2 F R2 U2 F' R2 U2 B' U2 L2 B2 D' R' U' B' U B2 U B' U Fw - Solved
2. F' L2 F' L2 F D2 R2 D2 R2 B2 D' L F R F R' B' D' R' B2 Rw' Uw2 - F -> 3e cycle off
3. L2 F' D2 F R2 B' D2 U2 F U2 F L B' D2 F' L' R' U R B L2 Rw2 Uw' - All pieces off + wrong orientationo_O
4. D' L2 U2 B R F' R' F' B2 R2 D' R2 B2 D2 B2 D' L2 F2 D' R Rw2 Uw - 4e cycle and 2c cycle off
5. F R2 U' L2 F2 R U' D L U R2 F2 R2 U D' L2 D' R2 U' Fw' Uw2 - 3 edges and 1 corner solved
6. R2 B D2 R2 F2 U2 L2 U2 B L2 B2 D' R D U' L2 F' L F' L2 F2 Fw' Uw2 - 5 edges solved + D-> 2x2 block and 1 edge solved
7. D F2 R' D2 B2 L' F2 R' F2 R' D B' D2 B2 D' R D2 F Rw2 Uw' - 3e cycle off and no corners
8. U2 F2 R2 F2 L2 R2 F' D2 L2 F D2 U' R U' L B D2 F2 D' R' D Rw Uw - 2 flipped edges off
9. D' L2 B2 R2 D2 R2 F' R2 F' U2 F U B' R' B' D2 L' D2 L B Fw Uw - 2 flipped edges and 2 3c cycles off
10. D2 L2 U2 L' R2 F2 R' U2 L U2 B2 U B' U2 B2 F' U' L2 R D U Rw2 Uw - 2 flipped edges + 2e cycles off and 1 corner solved
11. B2 D U L2 B2 D2 U L2 R2 B F L U' R' B2 R2 U2 B R' Rw Uw2 - All pieces off
12. B U2 B' F L2 U2 L2 B R2 L U2 B' D' U' L2 R' U2 L2 B' Rw2 Uw' - 1 solved corner
13. F2 U B2 D F2 U' L2 F2 R2 D L2 B D' F D B' L' F' D R Rw Uw2 - 2 twisted corners off
14. B2 U2 B2 L2 D' F' U2 F' R' U2 D2 B R2 B2 U2 D2 L2 B L2 D2 Rw - Solved
15. U B2 R2 D2 L2 U2 B2 F2 U' F2 U' L D2 F U F R2 B2 F L' U Rw2 Uw - 2 flipped edges + 2e cycles off and all corners off
16. U2 L' F' L2 U' B' U' R' B' R2 D2 L2 B2 U R2 U' L2 F2 L2 F2 Rw Uw' - 2 flipped edges off
17. B U' L2 B2 R2 F2 D' U2 F2 U R2 F R F L B' D L' D' L Rw2 Uw' - 2 flipped edges off
18. B D2 U2 L2 F' L2 F' R2 B D2 F L F' L U B' U' L2 B U' F Rw - 3e cycle off
19. B2 U2 B2 L' U2 F2 R' D2 L' B2 L' U' L2 U' F R' D B' L D2 Fw' Uw' - 3 edges and 1 corner solved
20. R' U' B2 R' U R2 F U' R' D2 R2 D2 L2 B' D2 B' D2 F U2 L2 Rw' Uw' - 2 3e cycles off

I really only had trouble with four cubes during execution: cubes 5, 6, 7 and 20. 5 and 6 I couldn't figure out how to start, 7 I couldn't remember corners, and 20 I couldn't remember how to start edges.





So I think I'ma stick to max 10 cube attempts for a while.

Pretty disappointed with my performance, though I'm not sure if it was my memo or execution that was wrong.

E: Also, I'm not sure whats happening with the BB code, but it keeps glitching out another spoiler tag


----------



## sqAree (Mar 5, 2017)

guysensei1 said:


> Am I the only one who does a lot better in MBLD officially than at home? I had a 9/10 in ~51 mins which beats my previous 10 cube PB (also official) by more than 3 minutes.
> 
> Recently I had a 10/11 official in 54 minutes, when at home i usually get 56 minutes or so.
> 
> Anyone else?



Same. My home pb was 3/4 or 4/6, at a comp I got 5/6 two times (one of them faster than my 4/6). No idea why that is though.


----------



## TheCoolMinxer (Mar 5, 2017)

Why do I suck at Multi?

4/11 in 41:00.

I remembered everything, most of these should be execution mistakes, which are very preventable. I really shouldn't do comms in Multi, not yet... 

Tons of wrong edges, I don't know why. I will try again next week, my PB is still really bad.


----------



## Jugurtha (Mar 9, 2017)

TheCoolMinxer said:


> I remembered everything, most of these should be execution mistakes, which are very preventable. I really shouldn't do comms in Multi, not yet...



I think that instead you really should use comms for multi (for both edges and corners), this will bring you so much confidence in your comms if you practice them regularly with different cubes. Just don't rush as much as you would on a single BLD solve.

--

Last WE in Lyon (France), 11/16 in 57:xx, huge NR fail. I thought I was at 14 cubes, but forgot to execute a 2flip on the front (first memoed cube) and did a twisting alg backwards instead of forward. Finally my lastly memoed cube (with standard 3BLD) was a complete mess...
Probably my biggest upset at this comp (along with the fairly standard triple DNF in 4BLD).


----------



## kake123 (Mar 16, 2017)

23/25 MBLD in 1hr 6min 27.90s

Execution mess ups and mistakes for the wrong cubes.

Finally 40min-ish memo


----------



## kake123 (Mar 21, 2017)

24/25 MBLD in 1hr 5min 45.11s

Could have been 1hr 4min without the pause


----------



## guysensei1 (Mar 22, 2017)

7/7 mbld in 26:50

Only because i havent done 7/7 before. I hope my 11 cube official attempt this weekend goes well.


----------



## newtonbase (Mar 23, 2017)

2nd attempt and 1st success at 5 cubes. Took it very slowly and did a full extra review after thinking I had it that found a memo error. Just under 40 mins. Was going for 6 today but lost my lunch break. Will have to wait until next week.


----------



## kake123 (Mar 24, 2017)

kake123 said:


> 24/25 MBLD in 1hr 5min 45.11s
> 
> Could have been 1hr 4min without the pause


22/25 MBLD in 1hr 4min 29.57s

2 cubes off by a flipped edge, 1 cube off by a few edges


----------



## the super cuber (Mar 24, 2017)

kake123 said:


> 22/25 MBLD in 1hr 4min 29.57s
> 
> 2 cubes off by a flipped edge, 1 cube off by a few edges


Nice you got pretty fast!  

--------

Official 25/42 MBLD in 1:00:00 last month  ran out of time with 7 cubes left to execute  

Also got a pretty bad 28/36 in 1:00:00 next attempt (20 points)

Didn't get enough practice before the comp due to exams


----------



## kamilprzyb (Mar 24, 2017)

First solves after a break
13/16 30:07
30/32 55:21
31/40 59:49
I feel strong, I'll try something big this weekend


----------



## kamilprzyb (Mar 26, 2017)

37/49 1:19:41 [51:50] yesterday
41/49 1:16:11 [49:50] today
3 pops + 1 corner twist god why, my cubes suck
without that it would be 44/49 or 45/49 (3 cubes are completly solved with one twisted piece and 1 is messed up due to pop in the middle of algorithm)
other 4 mistakes are small and avoidable
there's a lot of potential to be faster and better, if only I'll keep such concentration as today












IMG_20170326_213317



__ kamilprzyb
__ Mar 26, 2017
__ 1


----------



## newtonbase (Mar 26, 2017)

kamilprzyb said:


> god, why my cubes suck



Magnets.


----------



## YouCubing (Mar 28, 2017)

1/5 in 16:23 
I was really confident with my memo as well, 3 of the 4 unsolved were off by twisted corners and solved edges


----------



## Torch (Mar 28, 2017)

YouCubing said:


> 1/5 in 16:23
> I was really confident with my memo as well, 3 of the 4 unsolved were off by twisted corners and solved edges


Do you still use audio?


----------



## YouCubing (Mar 28, 2017)

Torch said:


> Do you still use audio?


yeahhh


----------



## G2013 (Mar 28, 2017)

Official 3/6 19:21 >.<
Heh, but I've got the WR for the fastest 3/6 attempt xD

DNFs were:

1: flipped edge
2: 2 twisted corners
3: asdfasdfasdfasdf idk what happened, probably I did some extra move or something.

xd the NR is 6/6 in 40something minutes lol, I went for that but failed like a pro


----------



## kake123 (Mar 29, 2017)

25/25 MBLD in 1hr 1min 33.04s+

I plus 2ed one of the cubes, and 40min memo


----------



## the super cuber (Mar 31, 2017)

kamilprzyb said:


> 37/49 1:19:41 [51:50] yesterday
> 41/49 1:16:11 [49:50] today
> 3 pops + 1 corner twist god why, my cubes suck
> without that it would be 44/49 or 45/49 (3 cubes are completly solved with one twisted piece and 1 is messed up due to pop in the middle of algorithm)
> ...


wow you got really fast! nice job


----------



## Fábio De'Rose (Mar 31, 2017)

Going for a 3/3 Multi in a while.

Will get some coffee first. Wish me luck fam.


Edit: 2/3 in 46:26.66

Memorized the 3rd cube in a wrong orientation and realized it too late. Decided to keep going instead of redo it, then fix centers. Got anxious, which ruined my concentration and I ended up flipping an edge twice. The other 2 cubes were alright.

Multi is pretty fun. I'm taking it slow so I can organize my rooms and optimize their space.


----------



## Fábio De'Rose (Mar 31, 2017)

Another shot at 3 points, 2/3 in 47.xx

Third cube (again) was off by 2 edges. I celebrated too early, lol. My third room is a bit messy, that's probably what caused the DNF. Overall I'm happy to know I am at least passable at the event. Plenty of improvements to be made until Nationals in July.


----------



## Keroma12 (Apr 4, 2017)

After over 30 attempts, I finally got a 7/7.
Pretty depressing since I got 6/6 on the first try.
On to 8 now I guess.


----------



## newtonbase (Apr 4, 2017)

Keroma12 said:


> After over 30 attempts, I finally got a 7/7.
> Pretty depressing since I got 6/6 on the first try.
> On to 8 now I guess.


Well done.
It's funny how that happens. I took 11 attempts to get 4 but only 2 to get 5. I've had 4/6 on both attempts at 6.
What sort of errors have you been making?


----------



## Keroma12 (Apr 4, 2017)

newtonbase said:


> Well done.
> It's funny how that happens. I took 11 attempts to get 4 but only 2 to get 5. I've had 4/6 on both attempts at 6.
> What sort of errors have you been making?



Thanks.

Getting the wrong letter from the correct piece.
For example, if I am looking at the red-blue edge, and in the red-blue spot there is the green-red edge, then I sometimes pick the red-green letter instead of the green-red letter (I don't use the standard letter scheme, and the problem usually (but not always) arises from the matching colours). This also happens with corners.

Occasionally during edges, I'll pick the letter which is mirrored across the M slice. So if I need the FL letter, I might pick the FR letter instead. This is much less common, and only on edges.

Next most common mistakes are forgetting to undo a setup, then forgetting memo (more so in 19 cubes attempts, but still not very frequent).

(I have a spreadsheet keeping track of my mistakes in each attempt.)


----------



## newtonbase (Apr 4, 2017)

Keroma12 said:


> Thanks.
> 
> Getting the wrong letter from the correct piece.
> For example, if I am looking at the red-blue edge, and in the red-blue spot there is the green-red edge, then I sometimes pick the red-green letter instead of the green-red letter (I don't use the standard letter scheme, and the problem usually (but not always) arises from the matching colours). This also happens with corners.
> ...


A bit of everything then. I'm pretty much the same, memo mostly then execution then recall. I wasn't checking that the memo was correct in reviews, just making sure I could recall it. For my 4 cube success I did full reviews and solved very carefully. It added 50% to the time but was worth it.


----------



## newtonbase (Apr 4, 2017)

Does anyone else use magnetised cubes for MBLD? I have a slight issue with some cubes sticking to each other and some repelling. It hasn't affected a result yet but I do have to be extra careful picking them up.


----------



## bobthegiraffemonkey (Apr 4, 2017)

newtonbase said:


> Does anyone else use magnetised cubes for MBLD? I have a slight issue with some cubes sticking to each other and some repelling. It hasn't affected a result yet but I do have to be extra careful picking them up.


I wouldn't have expected the magnets from neighbouring cubes to be able to interact much, that's interesting. Did you use particularly strong magnets?


----------



## newtonbase (Apr 5, 2017)

bobthegiraffemonkey said:


> I wouldn't have expected the magnets from neighbouring cubes to be able to interact much, that's interesting. Did you use particularly strong magnets?


I use N35 4mm x 3mm. They are about 30% stronger than the ones used most often. There's sufficient force that when you pick up a cube it can drag another just enough to change the orientation. It's just something to be wary of.


----------



## kake123 (Apr 5, 2017)

23/25 MBLD in 1hr 30.07s

Roughly 40min memo and execution was very fast for me, so quite good


----------



## Fábio De'Rose (Apr 6, 2017)

2/3 in 28:08. Off by two corners and one Edge cycle.

Huge improvement since the last attempt, cut a whooping 19 minutes and finally managed to do it under 30.

Gotta do some more attempts. My goal is steady sub-40min, 4 points, until Nationals in July.


----------



## KAINOS (Apr 8, 2017)

*Proposal of a new MBLD scoring system
*
There are 2 major 'flaws' (in my opinion, at least) in current MBLD scoring scheme:
*1) Time does not matter at all unless it is over time limit*
You can say 10/10 in 30:00 is much better result than 11/11 in 60:00, right? But according to current rules it's 10 vs 11 and the second one wins the game, regardless of the solving time.
*2) Points are determined by (number of solved cubes)-(number of unsolved cubes), not number of solved cubes only*
I know this could be kind of controversial, but to me being penaltied by unfinished cubes seems to be unfair. For example, why should 5/10 attempt counted as 0 point and then DNFed when the competitor succesfully solved 5 cubes? He/She did complete exactly same amount of cubes with the one who did 5/5, but the result is nothing but DNF only because of the rest of the cubes, remaining unsolved. That's kinda nonsensical, I should say.

So, to fix these problems I've thought of new scoring system. The formula is:

*(Number of solved cubes)/(Time (in hour))^(1/2)
*
To briefly explain how I came up with this, it is geometric mean of (number of solved cubes) and (time per cube). In this way both quantity and speed are equally evaluated.

*Examples:*
10/10 in 30:00 - 10/0.5^(1/2) = 14.14 points (You can see it beats 11/11 in 60:00.)
41/41 in 54:14 (Yup, it's Maskow's WR result) - 41/0.90389^(1/2) = 43.12 points

Let me know if you have any questions or opinions on this - I'm pretty eager to hear those


----------



## Christopher Cabrera (Apr 8, 2017)

KAINOS said:


> *Proposal of a new MBLD scoring system
> *
> There are 2 major 'flaws' (in my opinion, at least) in current MBLD scoring scheme:
> *1) Time does not matter at all unless it is over time limit*
> ...



Multi-blind is a much different event than all the other ones in cubing. In most other events time is the main objective and is almost the sole criteria for determining a winner. However, I feel like the main point of multi blind is to solve as many cubes blindfolded as accurately as you can.Even though there is a time limit, time it should come third to these two criteria (Volume and Accuracy).

*1.) *Since the whole point of multi blind is to solve as many cubes as you can blindfolded it makes sense that the number of cubes solved should take priority over time taken to solve them. (provided they don't go over the time limit of course)

*2.) *Accuracy and precision are two of the most fundamental principles, not just for Multi blind , but for blind solving in general. People should be rewarded for knowing there limits rather than just brute forcing a bunch of cubes and not worring bout their mistakes.

Also, a problem with your current formula is that a competitor can show up and present 100 cubes to the judges with the intention of only solving 10. This would become very irritating to judges and scramblers. There is nothing in your system that discourages this kind of behavior.


----------



## kamilprzyb (Apr 8, 2017)

KAINOS said:


> *Proposal of a new MBLD scoring system
> *
> There are 2 major 'flaws' (in my opinion, at least) in current MBLD scoring scheme:
> *1) Time does not matter at all unless it is over time limit*
> ...


No


----------



## KAINOS (Apr 8, 2017)

Christopher Cabrera said:


> Multi-blind is a much different event than all the other ones in cubing. In most other events time is the main objective and is almost the sole criteria for determining a winner. However, I feel like the main point of multi blind is to solve as many cubes blindfolded as accurately as you can.Even though there is a time limit, time it should come third to these two criteria (Volume and Accuracy).
> 
> *1.) *Since the whole point of multi blind is to solve as many cubes as you can blindfolded it makes sense that the number of cubes solved should take priority over time taken to solve them. (provided they don't go over the time limit of course)
> 
> ...


I perfectly understand what you mean. Especially 2) showed my logic was far from perfection. Yet, I still insist on 2 things: 1. Time should be counted as a factor of scoring. 2. With current rules, penalties with unsolved cubes are a little too harsh.
From that, I've tweaked my formula a little bit:

*((Number of solved cubes)-(Number of unsolved cubes)*x)/(Time (in hour))^y
*
Both x and y are constants that I'm unsure about their appropriate value, but I think x should be around 0.5~0.8 (to soften the penalty) and y be around 0.1~0.3 (to apply weaker 'speed bonus'). This should make the formula more moderate.

And to be honest, I'm a total MBLD noob - my PB is only 2/2 in 9:39. I've started to think if posting my idea was a mistake at the first place since I do not know very well about the event...


----------



## Christopher Cabrera (Apr 8, 2017)

KAINOS said:


> I perfectly understand what you mean. Especially 2) showed my logic was far from perfection. Yet, I still insist on 2 things: 1. Time should be counted as a factor of scoring. 2. With current rules, penalties with unsolved cubes are a little too harsh.
> From that, I've tweaked my formula a little bit:
> 
> *((Number of solved cubes)-(Number of unsolved cubes)*x)/(Time (in hour))^y
> ...



Time should not be a heavy factor in scoring because like I said before multi blind is different from all the other events. The goal of a multi blind is not to find out "Who's the fastest," It is to figure out who has the abiltity to memorize and exectute more cubes in under an hour. It's a bit like the reason we do not include time factors for FMC. Furthermore, by this metric someone who has the ability to memorize and execute 11 cubes is more "skilled" than someone who has the ablity to memorize and exectute 10 cubes, regardless of time. If you are at the point where you solve 10/10 in 30:00 and you are upset because some one else beat you by doing 11/11 in 60:00, the problem is not with the scoring system. The problem is that you are not pushing yourself hard enough


----------



## Fábio De'Rose (Apr 8, 2017)

While I like the idea at a first glance, it's important to keep in mind that MBLD is,differently from 3BLD, not about solving one cube really fast, but about solving (as) many cubes (as you can) _consistently_.


----------



## Christopher Cabrera (Apr 9, 2017)

My first 7 cube attempt got 5/7 (49:22)


Spoiler: Mistakes Made



I forgot to memo a flipped edge on one cube ans apparently forgot to execute one cycle on a different cube



All in all it was better than I expected. I'm hoping to try for 9/9 by the end of the month so I believe I am on a decent pace


----------



## kake123 (Apr 12, 2017)

23/25 MBLD in 59min 20.44s, finally sub1hr!

Execution mess ups for one cube and forgetting a flipped edge for the other


----------



## AlphaSheep (Apr 12, 2017)

KAINOS said:


> *2) Points are determined by (number of solved cubes)-(number of unsolved cubes), not number of solved cubes only*
> I know this could be kind of controversial, but to me being penaltied by unfinished cubes seems to be unfair. For example, why should 5/10 attempt counted as 0 point and then DNFed when the competitor succesfully solved 5 cubes? He/She did complete exactly same amount of cubes with the one who did 5/5, but the result is nothing but DNF only because of the rest of the cubes, remaining unsolved. That's kinda nonsensical, I should say.


There's a very big difference between someone who can do 5/5 cubes with perfect accuracy vs someone who gets 10 scrambles but just solves the 5 easiest ones. Accuracy has to pay a role in how the scoring works to distinguish between these situations.


----------



## kake123 (Apr 12, 2017)

kake123 said:


> 23/25 MBLD in 59min 20.44s, finally sub1hr!
> 
> Execution mess ups for one cube and forgetting a flipped edge for the other


I just realised that this is actually PB too

Beats my 21/21 MBLD in 59min 37.08s from Jan

Wow


----------



## YouCubing (Apr 14, 2017)

6/7 in 35:24, PB  first 7 cube attempt with the 7 qiyi sails i ordered
beats my old PB (5/5 in 43:53) by 8:29

on cam, I'll upload the video when I have enough time to let my computer upload for an hour


----------



## CyanSandwich (Apr 22, 2017)

33/42 1:04:20.02[38:52.76]

6 of them were off by a 2-flip lmao. Execution PB for 42 cubes, but still quite slow.

I'll need to memo a bit faster and shave 4-5 seconds off execution per cube. Then there's the whole accuracy thing


----------



## the super cuber (Apr 22, 2017)

Warming up in mbld after an extended break due to exams 

20/20 in 29:04 [16:23]

Time has a lot of room for improvement but still happy with accuracy 
My best attempt yet with all cubes sovled! Previous best was 15/15


----------



## Gregory Alekseev (Apr 22, 2017)

I have just got an idea about "ranks" for MBLD

Cubes sub-hour/rank
1-9 = rookie
10-19 = intermediate
20-29 = PRO (Over 20 people in the world)
30-39 = GOD (About 5 people)
40+ = Maskow (1 person)

As for me, I am between intermediate and pro(my pb is 19/20 in 56:xx).


----------



## Christopher Cabrera (Apr 22, 2017)

Gregory Alekseev said:


> I have just got an idea about "ranks" for MBLD
> 
> Cubes sub-hour/rank
> 1-9 = rookie
> ...


Is this a metric used to measure a person's ability in the event or is it just based on official results?


----------



## Gregory Alekseev (Apr 22, 2017)

Christopher Cabrera said:


> Is this a metric used to measure a person's ability in the event or is it just based on official results?


Yes, a metric used to measure ability in event. This is how I divide MBLDers. What do you mean by "based on official results"?


----------



## Christopher Cabrera (Apr 23, 2017)

Gregory Alekseev said:


> Yes, a metric used to measure ability in event. This is how I divide MBLDers. What do you mean by "based on official results"?


I'm pretty sure there are other multi BLDers who are capable of 40+ results Maskow is just the only one who has done it at competition.

Also my idea of ranking would look more like this:
1-5 = Rookie (People who just started the event)
6-12 = Intermediate (People who actually practice this event)
13-20 = Aficionado (People who likely main BLD events) 
20-30 = Pro (People who will likely win/podium at most competitions)
30+ = World Class (People who would likely win/podium at worlds or continental championships)


----------



## lucarubik (Apr 23, 2017)

yh defenetly 9 cubes aint rookie


----------



## FastCubeMaster (Apr 23, 2017)

G2013 said:


> Official 3/6 19:21 >.<
> Heh, but I've got the WR for the fastest 3/6 attempt xD
> 
> DNFs were:
> ...


That should a DNF


----------



## FastCubeMaster (Apr 23, 2017)

kake123 said:


> 23/25 MBLD in 1hr 30.07s
> 
> Roughly 40min memo and execution was very fast for me, so quite good


Soz for double post,

But how many 23/25s so you have? 
Amazing mate


----------



## kake123 (Apr 23, 2017)

FastCubeMaster said:


> Soz for double post,
> 
> But how many 23/25s so you have?
> Amazing mate


I have Two that are sub1hr


----------



## FastCubeMaster (Apr 23, 2017)

kake123 said:


> I have Two that are sub1hr


What about with any time?
I just keep seeing those numbers


----------



## lucarubik (Apr 23, 2017)

ikr


----------



## kake123 (Apr 23, 2017)

FastCubeMaster said:


> What about with any time?
> I just keep seeing those numbers


I can't remember tbh

And looking through attempts that I have done about a month is very tedious

Edit:
Other 23/25 in chronological order backwards:
23/25 MBLD in 1hr 30.07s
23/25 in 1:04
23/25 MBLD in 1hr 6min 27.90s
23/25 MBLD in 1hr 20min 57.20s


----------



## Gregory Alekseev (Apr 23, 2017)

Christopher Cabrera said:


> I'm pretty sure there are other multi BLDers who are capable of 40+ results Maskow is just the only one who has done it at competition.
> 
> Also my idea of ranking would look more like this:
> 1-5 = Rookie (People who just started the event)
> ...


 By "cubes per hour" I mean that person can do this amount of cubes every time. Mark's PB is 40/40 59:17. But it is a PB, he can't do that every time. So at the moment only Maskow can get 40+ points stably. His 41 WR took only 54 minutes(6 min left). I think it was easy for him.


----------



## CyanSandwich (Apr 24, 2017)

32/42 1:03:02.66+[39:12.39]

Accuracy is trash, but PB for time by 1 second haha.
5 2-flips this time (I'll look at why this is happening). 1 was scrambled and in the wrong orienation, rest 3-4 edges off.

Quite an improvement in execution. "Just" need to cut off another 2 seconds per cube, and memo in 37:30.


----------



## FastCubeMaster (Apr 24, 2017)

0/4 in 30 something
Trash.
One was off by 2 corners.
Two were off by 3 edges
One was off by 5 edges


----------



## kake123 (Apr 24, 2017)

11/11 MBLD in 21min 39.50s
~13min memo


Spoiler: Scrambles from plusTimer



3x3-BLD

Number of Solves: 11
Mean: 0.321
Best: 0.270
Worst: 0.401
Average: 0.318
Current Ao5: 0.329
Best Ao5: 0.299

1. 0.283
24/04/2017 22:54:19
F R2 U2 L2 F' R2 B R2 U2 B2 D2 L' U' B F2 R' F L F' U F' Rw2 Uw'

2. 0.330
24/04/2017 22:54:32
R2 U2 L2 B2 L2 U' L2 U' F2 R2 F' D2 U R B D' F L' F' R2 Fw Uw

3. (0.270)
24/04/2017 22:54:46
U F2 U L2 D2 U F2 L2 D2 B U' B F R F D' L' R D2 R2 Fw Uw2

4. 0.283
24/04/2017 22:55:09
F2 U R2 U2 R2 B2 U F2 D2 L' B R B D B2 D2 R D' L B2 Rw Uw

5. 0.356
24/04/2017 22:55:26
D L2 U B2 D' U2 F2 D B2 F2 R2 B' F2 D' R2 F U2 L B2 D2 Fw' Uw

6. 0.312
24/04/2017 22:55:46
L2 D2 U2 L D2 B2 R2 F2 L2 R' U F2 U B' R2 B2 U B' F' U Fw' Uw'

7. (0.401)
24/04/2017 22:55:59
L2 R2 B' L2 F D2 B' F' R2 D2 L' D R' B2 U' F D U B F Rw Uw'

8. 0.319
24/04/2017 22:56:27
L2 D' L2 R2 D2 B2 U' R2 F2 L2 R' F D2 U' R' D' B R' F2 Rw' Uw

9. 0.329
24/04/2017 22:56:46
R2 D2 R2 F2 U B2 D' F2 U2 F U' L D2 L' D' R' D' L' B L Fw Uw

10. 0.338
24/04/2017 22:57:06
R2 F2 D' F2 D L2 R2 D R2 U' B' R2 F U L' B2 R' D B' D' F' Rw2 Uw

11. 0.309
24/04/2017 22:57:21
U2 B2 D2 L2 U' L2 R2 U F2 R' B L U' F' D2 B L F' R' F' Rw2 Uw


----------



## Riddler97 (Apr 25, 2017)

10/10 30:43.62

Pretty good, getting back into the swing of things. Haven't practiced in a while but I have some cubes arriving this week so I can try some more attempts at 15+ cubes.


----------



## kake123 (Apr 25, 2017)

28/30 MBLD in 1hr 11min 9.37s (~47min memo)

Execution mistakes were just messing up the flipping alg


----------



## the super cuber (Apr 25, 2017)

26/30 in 44:27 [26:51]

Decent time, switched 2 cubes in exec by mistake and fumbled another, and one cube off by 2 flipped edges.

PB time for 30 cubes but still can be quite faster


----------



## Riddler97 (Apr 26, 2017)

15/17 59:57.43 [40:57.32]

First attempt at 17, happy it was under an hour. The two dnfs were both off by 3 edges, pretty sure they were just silly execution mistakes.


----------



## T1_M0 (Apr 27, 2017)

I got 5 new cubes and did 5/6 in 45 minutes yesterday. Maybe 8 cubes next, that's all I have at the moment. I would've bought more mf3:s but they went out of stock so I only got 3 of them XD.


----------



## Riddler97 (Apr 27, 2017)

16/20 57:50.52 [39.15.63]

Not bad for a first attempt, amazed it was under an hour. 2 DNFs in the first group of 4 I executed (the last I memorised), will take a little extra time with those next time now that I know I can get it under an hour.


----------



## the super cuber (Apr 28, 2017)

Did my first 30+ attempt in over one month, and had quite a good one  for the weekly comp

38/40 in 56:30 [34:19]

Safe memo and fast execution considering had a 2 minute pause in there!

Memo: 34:19 [51.47 per cube]
Execution: 22:11 [33.27 per cube]
Total: 56:30 [1:24 per cube]


----------



## Riddler97 (Apr 28, 2017)

17/20 58:52.44 [38:27.10]

2 cubes off by 2 flipped edges, the other I executed the pair VF instead of XF, so off by 3 corners.


----------



## Christopher Cabrera (Apr 29, 2017)

9/10 57:12.90 [37:16.65]
PB by 3 points
It would've been a 10/10, but I executed a UL flip while my cube was in parity and flipped UB by mistake. Other than that my memo was perfect.


----------



## the super cuber (Apr 30, 2017)

37/40 in 56:26 [34:51]

Decent attempt, 34 points isn't to bad. All 3 mistakes were quite avoidable though 

Execution was nice


----------



## kake123 (May 1, 2017)

7/7 MBLD in 11min 59.82s,
previous best time was 13:xx



Spoiler: Scrambles from plusTimer



1. (1.067)
01/05/2017 23:33:29
R2 U2 R2 F2 U B2 D2 L2 U F D' B' D2 R' U L D2 R' U' L Fw'

2. 0.311
01/05/2017 23:33:46
R U2 R' F2 L' D2 R B2 F2 U2 B' U' L' D2 L2 R D2 L' B D L Fw'

3. (0.280)
01/05/2017 23:34:01
F R2 U2 B' D2 U2 L2 F' D2 B L D B' L' D R2 B' U L' D2 F' Rw Uw'

4. 0.381
01/05/2017 23:34:22
L2 U2 L' F2 D2 U2 L B2 F2 L2 B' U R2 B L B F2 L' R2 D B' Rw2 Uw'

5. 0.310
01/05/2017 23:34:35
R2 F D2 B2 F U2 F' R' D B' U L U2 F U2 R2 D2 B' Rw Uw

6. 0.356
01/05/2017 23:34:47
F2 L' F2 R' B2 L' D2 L B U' F' L' U2 B' D' B F2 R Uw2

7. 0.286
01/05/2017 23:35:00
B2 U L2 U F2 U B2 D' U L F L' B U2 F' D' F2 L' F2 L2 U' Rw' Uw'


----------



## YouCubing (May 1, 2017)

6/7 in 24:49 official!! qualified for nats as well


----------



## kamilprzyb (May 1, 2017)

*31/32 55:21 [35]*
Nothing special, not even PB but quite good considering that's my first multi in a month


----------



## Fábio De'Rose (May 2, 2017)

4/4 in 34:50.14

Memorization wasn't so bad and I feel like my Rooms keep getting optimized. Had an interruption because of the dog making a mess outside, and also forgot (lol, how ironic) to split the memo time.

Execution, on the other hand, was a [expletive] pain because two of the four cubes are uh... Not good quality, let's put it that way. But it worked! And I got it on cam as a time-lapse.






Scrambles:


B2 R2 D B2 U' R2 U B2 D B2 R' F D2 B L2 U' L2 D' B' F2 Fw Uw2


F2 D2 L2 B2 D U2 L2 R2 F2 U2 B' D2 U2 L B' D' B U' B' R U2 Rw2 Uw2


U' F U2 B' D2 L2 F D2 B2 L2 D2 F' U L D' R2 D' L2 D L Fw' Uw2


B2 D F2 D2 B2 D R2 D2 R2 U' F2 L' B' U R B2 R' F' D' F2 U Uw'


----------



## aybuck37 (May 3, 2017)

How hard is 5/5? I'm thinking of having a go at that later. I've gotten 3/3


----------



## Fábio De'Rose (May 3, 2017)

Go for it! 

How are your rooms? If you can handle 3 with enough space for more, 5 should not be as hard.



aybuck37 said:


> How hard is 5/5? I'm thinking of having a go at that later. I've gotten 3/3


----------



## Christopher Cabrera (May 3, 2017)

aybuck37 said:


> How hard is 5/5? I'm thinking of having a go at that later. I've gotten 3/3


If you can do 3 in less than 20:00 you should be able to do 5 in less then 50:00. If you are above 20:00 you are probably cutting it pretty close


----------



## aybuck37 (May 3, 2017)

Fábio De'Rose said:


> Go for it!
> 
> How are your rooms? If you can handle 3 with enough space for more, 5 should not be as hard.


Thanks! I think with good scrambles I could do it!


----------



## kake123 (May 3, 2017)

28/30 MBLD in 1hr 11min 24.40s,

off by a flipped edge and another cube was probably execution mess ups

sub47min memo but I wasted like 2 minutes memoing a cube in the wrong orientation


----------



## Torch (May 3, 2017)

I got 13/13 in 49:58 officially this weekend, which was overall PB on time. The way it happened was pretty crazy though. 

On the 3BLD cube, I had 4 targets and 3 twisted corners, so I got confused and thought I had parity. I realized halfway through the next cube that I had messed up (which almost caused me to lose my place on that cube), so I picked up the first cube to fix it. However, I didn't know what orientation I had placed it down in. On a hunch, I did a y rotation before executing the fix.

Later on, I had a sinking feeling that I had misremembered one of the letter pairs on an early cube, as well as a sense of general unease that I might have been doing some edge cycles in the wrong direction. When I finished, I expected 11/13 at best. 

Apparently, though, I had fixed everything correctly! As you can see in the video below, I was very surprised.


----------



## aybuck37 (May 5, 2017)

Christopher Cabrera said:


> If you can do 3 in less than 20:00 you should be able to do 5 in less then 50:00. If you are above 20:00 you are probably cutting it pretty close





Fábio De'Rose said:


> Go for it!
> 
> How are your rooms? If you can handle 3 with enough space for more, 5 should not be as hard.


3/5! Like a hour and 20 mins. That's soooo tiring! Thanks for the motivation!


----------



## FastCubeMaster (May 5, 2017)

Torch said:


> I got 13/13 in 49:58 officially this weekend, which was overall PB on time. The way it happened was pretty crazy though.
> 
> On the 3BLD cube, I had 4 targets and 3 twisted corners, so I got confused and thought I had parity. I realized halfway through the next cube that I had messed up (which almost caused me to lose my place on that cube), so I picked up the first cube to fix it. However, I didn't know what orientation I had placed it down in. On a hunch, I did a y rotation before executing the fix.
> 
> ...


Nice!
5mins off Jay ; )


----------



## Torch (May 5, 2017)

FastCubeMaster said:


> Nice!
> 5mins off Jay ; )


I might try to beat him on points next weekend


----------



## the super cuber (May 9, 2017)

38/40 in 57:53 [33:51]

Good attempt


----------



## kamilprzyb (May 11, 2017)

warming up
23/24 37:03
30/32 48:35


----------



## Riddler97 (May 13, 2017)

16/17 56:34.88 [34:44.22]

Missed one corner target in my memo before breaking into a new cycle. If I had noticed it, 17/17 would've been PB by 2 points.


----------



## T1_M0 (May 14, 2017)

Heyy, 8/8 pb! I'm out of cubes now, I need to get more . I'd like to try at least 10 in my next comp in three weeks. It'll be my first official mbld attempt, hope I can succeed!


----------



## Riddler97 (May 14, 2017)

19/24 1:04:01.25 [40:22.18]

Actually better than I expected. I tried to really push memo, even took out an extra review I would normally do to try and speed things up. Also 23:39 execution is pretty nice.

DNFs:
- DF + UL flipped
- UBL + UFL twisted x2
- Edge cycle
- Edge cycle + UR flipped


----------



## kamilprzyb (May 15, 2017)

I've broken my PB!
*36/40 57:32 [36:45]* on cam
Very nice and unexpected, as I started attempting 40 cubes yesterday
I'll post a video later


----------



## kamilprzyb (May 17, 2017)

New PB by 2.5min 
*36/40 54:58 [35:27]*
Analysis [compared to previous 36/40]
1-8 5:31 [-23s] _41.3s/cube_
9-16 5:35 [-22s] _41.8s/cube_
17-24 5:24 [-32s] _40.5s/cube_
Review 1-24 6:00 [+12s] _15s/cube_
25-32 6:20 [-40s] _47.5s/cube_
33-36 3:03 [-3s] _45.7s/cube_
37-40 3:34 [+30s] _53.5s/cube_
Total memo: 35:27 [-1:18] _53.18s/cube_
Solve time: 19:31 [-1:16] _29.28s/cube_


----------



## Christopher Cabrera (May 18, 2017)

PB 10/10 49:31.45 [25:24.64]

First 10/10

Memo was pretty quick for me. However I lost some time in execution when I forgot my edge memo on one cube. I left it and came back to it, but I lost a decent chunk of time trying to remember. Based on this I think 12 cubes in under 1 hour is definitely a possibility for me.


----------



## Christopher Cabrera (May 20, 2017)

10/11 (52:08[28:50.32])
Not quite an accomplishment, but not really a failure either.


Spoiler: Cool Story Bro



So I memo my cubes in rooms 1->10 and execute them 10->1. Since I am so used to doing 10 cube attempts I got to my 2nd cube in my flight and thought I was in room 8 when I should of been in room 9. I didn't realize my mistake until i went to pick up the next cube. I took the cube I had messed up on and put it to the side with the intention of going back to it, and I proceeded to execute the rest of my cubes. I came back to the messed up cube and back tracked my entire solution only to realize i forgot to back track my parity alg in the middle, so I gave up. I estimate that this process added 2-3 minutes to my time. That means if I had executed that cube correctly I would have had a sub 50:00 11 cube attempt. This pacing is insane for me considering I got my first 10/10 2 days ago in 49:31.


----------



## the super cuber (May 22, 2017)

*38/44 in 55:48 [34:31] 
*
Really insane time for me! First ever sub 30 execution per cube! Can do 47 cubes in one hour at this speed which is pretty crazy for me

Stats-
Total time: 55:48 (1:16/cube)
Memo time: 34:31 (47.06/cube)
Execution time: 21:17 (29.02/cube)


----------



## the super cuber (May 24, 2017)

*41/46 in 1:00:44 [36:59]
*
Pretty nice! almost sub hour, had a pause on one cube. 30.97 exec per cube


----------



## Fábio De'Rose (May 24, 2017)

We're about to witness history being made, fam. Getting insanely hyped for Worlds!


----------



## Riddler97 (May 25, 2017)

18/20 56:02.45

PB by one point.


----------



## Fábio De'Rose (May 26, 2017)

Posted on the accomplishments thread, but might as well document it here too.

5/6 Multi-Blind in 52:30.28 [43:18.31]

The DNF was because the stupid Shengshou V1 I used locked up BADLY and it threw me off the algorithm I was doing. Would have been a perfect score otherwise.

I managed to optimize my rooms even further this time (in comparison to my last 5/5 attempt, exceeded by 2min) by making my images interact more with each other and while I didn't necessarily review less, I reviewed _smarter. _

I'm learning to trust my memory for the first couple rooms a bit more, and saving the first review for when I'm done with the 3rd cube. Naturally, my goal is to review in packs of 2 at this point, which should save even more time and leave me plenty of room (lol) for safety.

Also, I have settled on a way to structure my rooms. My first set of rooms is always on the house I grew up in. Until recently, I would pick a random place to experiment with but this was too messy and for the long run it would prove to be a waste of time.

So I had this idea: I will use the houses I lived in so far, and in the order I moved into them (The perks of living a Gipsy life lol).

Since my MBLD progression will obviously be very gradual, this makes sense. The more I practice, the better those rooms will be and the more use I can make of them. I foresee myself being able to fit at least 15 cubes before I need some more optimization / extra rooms.


----------



## Christopher Cabrera (May 26, 2017)

Fábio De'Rose said:


> I'm learning to trust my memory for the first couple rooms a bit more, and saving the first review for when I'm done with the 3rd cube. Naturally, my goal is to review in packs of 2 at this point, which should save even more time and leave me plenty of room (lol) for safety.



I used to memo/review a lot like the way your describing, but then one day I decided to just memo all my cubes and do one big review at the end. Once I switched I saw a DRAMATIC drop in my time per cube. I think that one big review session works better for attempts less then 10 cubes. I think you should give this a try and see if you like it.


----------



## Fábio De'Rose (May 27, 2017)

You know what... This is so crazy it might even work 

Seeing world class MBLD, they tend to group their cubes in 4 or 6 packs, so it makes sense and seems very much doable.

I'll try this and report back, for sure. Thanks for the suggestion! 



Christopher Cabrera said:


> I used to memo/review a lot like the way your describing, but then one day I decided to just memo all my cubes and do one big review at the end. Once I switched I saw a DRAMATIC drop in my time per cube. I think that one big review session works better for attempts less then 10 cubes. I think you should give this a try and see if you like it.


----------



## Jacck (May 27, 2017)

I'm surely not world class (even dropped out of the NR-Top10), but maybe two things:

1. I think I have a very short-term- and a bit-more-longer-term-memory. When I review a memo to early, it doesn't make its way in the longer memory and I have to review it again. I normally memo 3 or 4 cubes together and then make the review - and they go in the longer memory (for more than 30 min) quite well (sometimes the last one is critical). Don't know how it works for others, but maybe there is a time-span (and/or a amount of memo) for everyone, which is perfect for the review.

2. Don't try to be too safe. I made the experience in the last weeks on Megaminx blind, that I progressed surprisingly, when I just went for it: When I did the edges-memo in the past, I made the first review after 8-10 pairs - and thought that I couldn't do better. Then I tried to memo them all (15 pairs) and it worked fine after very view attempts. I think that my brain arranged itself with the task and adjusted the memo-speed - or was simply more concentrated 
OK, accuracy dropped a bit what would be not too good in multi, but I think it's easier, getting fast and then reduce speed for accuracy than being accurate and then speed up.


----------



## Christopher Cabrera (May 27, 2017)

5/5 16:40.47 [9:58.52]

not exactly an accomplishment but this takes me back to 2013 when I was grinding to get my first successful 5/5. Back then my attempts were between 30-35 minutes and they were always so strenuous. Now I'm twice as fast and it feels so much easier. It's nice to take a step back and see how far I've come.


----------



## kamilprzyb (May 28, 2017)

meh I'm so slow
41/45 1:01:13


----------



## the super cuber (May 28, 2017)

30/46 in 1:02:31 [36:58]

Accuracy is less than ideal but all small mistakes, I didn't get enough sleep last night. at least the time is half decent


----------



## Gregory Alekseev (May 29, 2017)

PB 21/21 56:44[40:37]
I was aiming only for accuracy. I didn't rush at all during memo, and reviewed everything 2 times before the 3bld. Very slow. Previous PB was 20/22 53:52. Now my PB is a super safe attempt, that means that I should work on my accuracy.


Spoiler: Video


----------



## kamilprzyb (May 29, 2017)

My biggest acomplishment ever in turms of speed
*37/45 55:25! [35:51]*
Analysis:
1-8 5:25 good
9-16 6:05 awful
17-24 5:08 amazing
1-24 review 5:56 awful
25-32 4:53 amazing, PB for a set of 8
33-38 3:53 amazing
39-42 2:52 bad
43-44 1:04 meh
45 35s too safe
Memo: 35:51 47.8s/cube very good
Solve: 19:33 26s/cube mindblowing
Total 55:25 1:13.8/cube wow
DNFs were minor 3cycles


----------



## YouCubing (May 29, 2017)

first 8 cube attempt, 6/8 in 34:10
one cube was off by an edge cycle, other was 2 twisted corners and 2 flipped edges


----------



## CyanSandwich (May 30, 2017)

kamilprzyb said:


> My biggest acomplishment ever in turms of speed
> *37/45 55:25! [35:51]*


Dude holy ****, that's so fast. Nice improvement lately!


----------



## Gregory Alekseev (May 30, 2017)

kamilprzyb said:


> My biggest acomplishment ever in turms of speed
> *37/45 55:25! [35:51]*


Try to get 50 cubes sub-hour. Just wondering what the accuracy will be.


----------



## Christopher Cabrera (Jun 1, 2017)

12/12 59:39.52 [33:22.31]

Pretty solid throughout most of the attempt, but I had some pretty bad pauses on my last 3 cubes. I got nervous during those pauses because I knew I was probably getting close on the time. That made the pauses worse . I estimate that with out the pauses I probably could of gotten sub-55:00. All in all I am super happy with this result though.


----------



## Gregory Alekseev (Jun 4, 2017)

Just practicing memo in some new loci rooms(24):
10/10 20:42.67[13:49.28]
10/10 19:21.87[12:40.34]
10/10 21:12.77[12:58.61]
I memorise really slow with them, but the accuracy is nice. I am looking forward to use them in big MBLD!


----------



## kake123 (Jun 4, 2017)

9/9 MBLD in 17min 38.05s

Slow attempt but whatever, still beat my previous fastest 9/9 from a few months ago



Spoiler: Scrambles from plusTimer



1. 0.241
04/06/2017 23:02:27
U2 R2 D F2 D2 B2 D' R2 B2 U2 B' R' D U L' B' D2 L D L2 F' Rw' Uw

2. 0.264
04/06/2017 23:02:50
D2 B2 D L2 U2 L2 B2 U' R2 U2 B2 F' L2 R' F2 D' B2 R2 D U2 Fw' Uw

3. 0.278
04/06/2017 23:03:06
F2 U2 B' U2 L2 B R2 B' L2 D2 L' F2 D' U' F' U' L' R B L' Fw' Uw2

4. (0.287)
04/06/2017 23:03:20
D2 U2 L' F2 R2 U2 F2 R2 D2 F2 D' L' B2 L2 D' U' L' F L R2 Fw' Uw2

5. 0.254
04/06/2017 23:03:40
B2 L2 U R2 B2 D2 F2 R2 U' L2 B' R' U R2 F' R U2 R' U' B U Rw Uw'

6. 0.235
04/06/2017 23:03:53
B2 U' B2 L2 U L2 D B2 D2 L R F' R' F2 D U2 L' D' B R' Fw

7. 0.285
04/06/2017 23:04:07
D' L2 F2 L2 D R2 D L2 B2 L B U' B D2 L B' F2 D R D' Rw2 Uw'

8. (0.226)
04/06/2017 23:04:20
R2 D L2 B2 R2 U' B2 D F2 R2 U' R' D2 L' U B R2 D R D' Fw

9. 0.286
04/06/2017 23:04:38
B2 L2 D L2 D' L2 D B2 F2 D R2 B' L D' U' L B D F' R' U2 Rw Uw'


----------



## kake123 (Jun 5, 2017)

9/9 MBLD in 15min 50.50s

Much better



Spoiler: Scrambles from plusTimer



1. (0.221)
05/06/2017 23:57:13
F2 D2 R D2 B2 R2 U2 R F2 D2 B2 D' F L' B2 D' R B2 L F D' Fw' Uw

2. 0.253
05/06/2017 23:57:40
B' D2 F2 U2 L2 D2 U2 B D2 R2 U F2 L' B' D B F2 D2 L' U' Rw

3. 0.254
05/06/2017 23:58:03
L' F2 D2 U2 R B2 R2 U2 L2 B' U B' L' B' R' F' D' U' B2 U Fw Uw2

4. 0.281
05/06/2017 23:58:18
F2 R2 F2 R2 U2 F2 U2 F' U2 F' L' D2 F R2 U' B' U' L R F' U Fw' Uw'

5. (1.001)
05/06/2017 23:58:32
D2 R' D2 L B2 L B2 D2 L U B2 F' R U' F2 U' B F2 D F Rw Uw'

6. 0.281
05/06/2017 23:58:56
L2 U2 B R2 D2 B' R2 B' L2 D2 R' B L2 B D' L' F U2 B U' L2 Fw' Uw

7. 0.286
05/06/2017 23:59:10
D2 U' L2 B2 L2 F2 D2 U' R2 U2 R' D B' R' D F' U2 R2 D L' Uw

8. 0.270
05/06/2017 23:59:24
D2 L2 B2 F2 U F2 U B2 L2 D B D B' U2 R D U' B2 R B Rw Uw'

9. 0.272
05/06/2017 23:59:50
L2 U' R2 D2 L2 U2 B2 U B2 F U F L' B2 U2 B F L' B' F' R Fw' Uw2


----------



## kamilprzyb (Jun 6, 2017)

*New PB
40/42 59:32*


----------



## Gregory Alekseev (Jun 6, 2017)

kamilprzyb said:


> *New PB
> 40/42 59:32*


Wow, awesome accuracy! Congrats! BTW how much are you going to attempt at Speed Days Krasnik comp? Also, are these MF3RS cubes?


----------



## kamilprzyb (Jun 6, 2017)

Gregory Alekseev said:


> Wow, awesome accuracy! Congrats! BTW how much are you going to attempt at Speed Days Krasnik comp? Also, are these MF3RS cubes?


Thx, I don't know yet, propably 40 
And these are all Valk 3s


----------



## GenTheThief (Jun 6, 2017)

4/9 1:54:09.74[1:32:10.83]

Really slow, I was originally going for sub-hour, but my memo was going badly, so I decided to try and go for slow but accurate. lol

Lots of flipped edges and 5c cycles, I don't know why.

I reviewed all the cubes like three times, so memo didn't feel too bad.
I might try it again with my other slow 2 review system. (Memo two cubes, review them, and then review everything previously including those cubes)


----------



## Gregory Alekseev (Jun 6, 2017)

GenTheThief said:


> 4/9 1:54:09.74[1:32:10.83]
> 
> Really slow, I was originally going for sub-hour, but my memo was going badly, so I decided to try and go for slow but accurate. lol
> 
> ...


Next attempt should be a lot faster, no matter what the reviewing system is. It is normal when you do big attempt for you and get ridicuolusly big time. Just do these 9 cube attempts, you will get sub-hour good success in a few tries. Reviewing order is not very important now .


----------



## Fábio De'Rose (Jun 7, 2017)

GenTheThief said:


> I might try it again with my other slow 2 review system. (Memo two cubes, review them, and then review everything previously including those cubes)



Try to review less. Memo 5 cubes ans review them once, then memo the last 3, review all 8 and do the last cube 3BLD style. This should dramatically impact in your time and, surprisingly, accuracy.


----------



## GenTheThief (Jun 7, 2017)

Fábio De'Rose said:


> Try to review less. Memo 5 cubes ans review them once, then memo the last 3, review all 8 and do the last cube 3BLD style. This should dramatically impact in your time and, surprisingly, accuracy.


I already do 3BLD on my last cube, and, at least when I was doing my 9 cube attempt, my memo was really weak, even with like 5 extra reviews.
When I did my 2-memo/review system on the 5 cubes and 7 cube attempts, my memo was pretty quick and felt really solid.

I'm doing a 13-cube attempt on a 4 hour plane flight tomorrow, and I really want a good result so I'll probably keep it really safe. On the way back, I might try two 7-8 cube attempts with your system and less reviews.


----------



## Christopher Cabrera (Jun 7, 2017)

Kind of weird and off topic but I've been experimenting with a different method of memo/review lately.
In my attempts I am using 3 rows of 4 cubes with a review after every four cubes. However, on my first run through of each row I memo as fast as possible (like at a speed that almost too fast to retain the information). My main goal here is to simply create a set words that connect and flow well and translate into a strong image, but I don't care about actually remembering it. I don't even picture that image in my room because of how fast I'm trying to go. After four cubes I go back and review and I try to let the fluidity of the words carry me through this review. This is also the time I take to actually envision the images in my rooms. Once I've done this with all my cubes I do one big quick review before going into my 3BLD cube. I like to compare this method to pouring hot steel into a cast and then running a fan over it to cool it. My idea behind doing this is that I feel like it taps into a more sub-conscious state of memory. I don't know if that makes sense or if it actually works, but I feel like my attempts are more consistent when I do this. I was curious if anyone else memos like this and what other people think.


----------



## Underwatercuber (Jun 7, 2017)

GenTheThief said:


> I already do 3BLD on my last cube, and, at least when I was doing my 9 cube attempt, my memo was really weak, even with like 5 extra reviews.
> When I did my 2-memo/review system on the 5 cubes and 7 cube attempts, my memo was pretty quick and felt really solid.
> 
> I'm doing a 13-cube attempt on a 4 hour plane flight tomorrow, and I really want a good result so I'll probably keep it really safe. On the way back, I might try two 7-8 cube attempts on the way back with your system and less reviews.


On a plane. That's gonna be loud as heck and knowing non cubers someone will probably somehow try to interrupt you


----------



## the super cuber (Jun 7, 2017)

kamilprzyb said:


> My biggest acomplishment ever in turms of speed
> *37/45 55:25! [35:51]*
> Analysis:
> 1-8 5:25 good
> ...



Wow that speed is absolutely crazy


----------



## GenTheThief (Jun 7, 2017)

Underwatercuber said:


> On a plane. That's gonna be loud as heck and knowing non cubers someone will probably somehow try to interrupt you


I cotton modded most of the cubes, which mostly just drops the pitch of the clacking, and I won't be pushing my TPS...
Hopefully, if people try to stop me, they'll just stop and stare in wonder at the kid (hopefully) solving all those rubix square's without looking at them!!!1!!111!!

Maybe I'll go viral on youtube ? Who knows?

I'll hit my cubes up with a bit more heavy lube before I go just to make sure.


----------



## CyanSandwich (Jun 9, 2017)

34/42 58:59.92[34:27.48]

First sub-1 finally, although not very accurate. Uploading because this has been a long time coming.






The mistakes were relatively minor


Spoiler



- Executed inverse of a comm
- Popped an edge and then misoriented the cube
- Recalled BI LJ instead of LJ BI
- Forgot part of edge memo
- Missed edge flip in memo or review
- Recalled NU instead of NS
- Recalled WT instead of IG lol (same pieces)
- Did a D' instead of D


----------



## FastCubeMaster (Jun 9, 2017)

Generated By csTimer on 2017-6-9
single: 26:33.08

Time List:
1. 26:33.07 1) R2 U R L F2 U2 D' R2 F R2 B2 U L2 F2 D' B2 U' D2 F2 U' 
2) F U R2 D U2 F2 U F2 L2 F2 U F2 R' B U' F' L U L' B2 R 
3) U' D L' U2 D B2 D F' U B2 D2 R2 F2 U2 F U2 F D2 R2 F' 
4) U' R2 B2 R2 D2 F2 U B2 L2 D2 U' B U2 L D F R D U' L F'

:/
2/4 
Mistake on the 3BLD cube, forgetting the final letter W, which I had imagined as: "What?" Bit too risky
And also a few twisted things on the other cube.

Decent time considering I had like a 3 minute pause, but bad accuracy


----------



## Fábio De'Rose (Jun 9, 2017)

FastCubeMaster said:


> the final letter W, which I had imagined as: "What?"




_"Oh my, what was the final letter memo?" _


----------



## Christopher Cabrera (Jun 11, 2017)

After getting quiet a few 58:00+ attempts at 12 cubes (59:39 is my fastest and only 12/12),I decided to try 13 cubes just for fun.

13/13 55:14.86 [34:24.92]

Idk how this makes any sense yesterday I got 11/12 in 58:44, and that was a PB on time. Also, my memo on 13 was about 3 minutes faster than my memo on 12.


----------



## YouCubing (Jun 14, 2017)

5/5 in 12:29, that's PB which is really stupid but i'll take it
cube 1: 12/8
cube 2: 12/8
cube 3: 12/8
cube 4: 11/9
cube 5: 14/8
not too shabby


----------



## Gregory Alekseev (Jun 18, 2017)

Finally 24/24 in 51:31.92[33:43.02]
It was a non-rush attempt. I still couldn't get 100% success because of very stupid mistakes.
24 cubes is all that I have, now it is clear that I should get more.


Spoiler: Memo splits



1-8: 8:58 [bad] - 67.25 sec/cube
9-16: 8:22 [ok] - 62.75 sec/cube
17-20: 4:08 [awful] - 62 sec/cube
1-20 review: 8:32 [bad] - 25.6 sec/cube //It is possible for me to review only 1-16, then memo 17-24.
21-23: 3:03 [Ultra bad, I reviewed them a lot to avoid DNFs]
24: 0:40 [awful]
Memo: 1:24/cube
Execution: 44s/cube





Spoiler: Video










I just need a comp with MBLD to destroy that NR(21 pts). I have one at 29-30 July.


----------



## kamilprzyb (Jun 19, 2017)

Finally something decent
39/42 55:20
memo 35:52 51.2s/cube
solve 19:27 27.8s/cube
total 1:19/cube


----------



## CyanSandwich (Jun 21, 2017)

33/42 58:03[33:13]

Crazy memo for me. Execution and accuracy still suck.
2 execution slips, 4 off by 2 pieces, and 3 off by 3-5 edges


----------



## the super cuber (Jun 21, 2017)

38/42 in 58:01 [36:09] for the weekly comp

decent memo but good exec, should have been a 39/42 but I messed up the 3bld cube


----------



## Gomorrite (Jun 21, 2017)

It is quite cool that many good Multi-BLD competitors are in these forums, unlike other WCA events.

But I wonder how this works: does each competitor choose how many cubes without knowing what the rest will choose? I wonder how many people are going for 42 at the World Championship or if anyone is actually going for more. I like how BLD events and specially Multi-BLD involve certain degree of strategy (risk management?).


----------



## Gregory Alekseev (Jun 21, 2017)

Gomorrite said:


> It is quite cool that many good Multi-BLD competitors are in these forums, unlike other WCA events.
> 
> But I wonder how this works: does each competitor choose how many cubes without knowing what the rest will choose? I wonder how many people are going for 42 at the World Championship or if anyone is actually going for more. I like how BLD events and specially Multi-BLD involve certain degree of strategy (risk management?).


Yes, each competitor choose amount of cubes and delegate scrambles them. I think you can know what the rest choose by looking how many cubes are on their tables lol. 6 people will go fo 40+ at Worlds, and I think Maskow will go for more then 42. Or maybe he will go for 2/2.


----------



## Christopher Cabrera (Jun 21, 2017)

Gomorrite said:


> It is quite cool that many good Multi-BLD competitors are in these forums, unlike other WCA events.
> 
> But I wonder how this works: does each competitor choose how many cubes without knowing what the rest will choose? I wonder how many people are going for 42 at the World Championship or if anyone is actually going for more. I like how BLD events and specially Multi-BLD involve certain degree of strategy (risk management?).


It is in the regulations that a competitor can keep the number of cubes they are attempting a secret up until everyone in that round has submitted their puzzles. You cannot force someone to reveal their attempt earlier; however, in the spirit of friendly competition I think most multi BLDers will tell you their attempt if you ask nice enough.


----------



## the super cuber (Jun 28, 2017)

40/50 MBLD in 1:11:42 [37:43] 


My first 50 cube attempt in a while, fastest one yet. Exec had around 8-10 min of total pauses. 

But that memo (45.26 per cube) is absolutely super duper insanely fast for me! Rushed a lot! 

Forgot either corners or edges on 7 of the 10 dnf cubes, so only 3 DNFs which were mistakes


----------



## kamilprzyb (Jul 3, 2017)

Got a new PB ^_^
*41/42 59:18 [38:22]*
slow and safe 
memo was perfect, but I screwed up 2 algs on one cube


----------



## Meneghetti (Jul 3, 2017)

Back to MBLD! PB!
*18/20 57:55[39:40]*
NR here is 17... so I'm going for 19/20.



Spoiler










I spent like 5 mins or more trying to recall 2 cubes that I ended up getting right. Execution should have been much faster.

Not sure what happened in that corner 3-cycle mistake. 
The other cube I messed up when I had to undo a few comms... I did some U moves somewhere instead of D moves when I was undoing my parity alg: D' L2 D M2 D' L2 D... And when I realized I had done that, there was no way I could know how to fix it.


----------



## kamilprzyb (Jul 4, 2017)

Mbld mo3=38 points
39/42 58:51
41/42 59:18
40/42 58:02


----------



## 1973486 (Jul 4, 2017)

Is there anyone with a home PB better than WR yet, other than Maskow?


----------



## kamilprzyb (Jul 4, 2017)

1973486 said:


> Is there anyone with a home PB better than WR yet, other than Maskow?


Not yet
I have 41/42, Mark also has 41/42, Shivam has 41/43 and Tom has 37/42


----------



## the super cuber (Jul 4, 2017)

40/42 in 1:01:32 [35:55]

Good accuracy  had some pauses at the end


----------



## Underwatercuber (Jul 4, 2017)

1973486 said:


> Is there anyone with a home PB better than WR yet, other than Maskow?


I could have sworn I have seen this answered before but I can't remember. It's crazy how good Marcin is that his wr is unobtainable my so many at home. For 3x3 people get get 3s and 4s and bld people can get 16s but only a few would be able to break his record at home XD


----------



## CyanSandwich (Jul 6, 2017)

Did a safe attempt - 35/38 59:38[33:59]

It beats my 37/42 by 20 seconds, so PB 

Off by 3 corners, 3 edges, and 5 edges.


----------



## kamilprzyb (Jul 6, 2017)

1973486 said:


> Is there anyone with a home PB better than WR yet, other than Maskow?





Underwatercuber said:


> I could have sworn I have seen this answered before but I can't remember. It's crazy how good Marcin is that his wr is unobtainable my so many at home. For 3x3 people get get 3s and 4s and bld people can get 16s but only a few would be able to break his record at home XD



*Update: Done*


----------



## the super cuber (Jul 6, 2017)

kamilprzyb said:


> *Update: Done*


Congratulations 

----------

38/42 in 59:52 [34:19]

Should have been a 41/42  very silly mistakes 
Still good attempt


----------



## T1_M0 (Jul 9, 2017)

14/15 in 58:00 (PB by 4 pts)

Getting better, all the time! I just did a silly mistake which cost me the perfect 15/15. Read the description!


----------



## kake123 (Jul 10, 2017)

2/2 MBLD in *1min 59.862s*


Spoiler: Scrambles from plusTimer



1. (0.228)
10/07/2017 15:57:54
B2 F2 L F2 L2 R B2 F2 R' F2 R' U' F' R2 D B L' U2 B U' B2 Rw Uw'

2. (0.224)
10/07/2017 15:58:11
B2 D2 L2 D L2 D L2 U B' F D' L F' R2 D L' B L' D' Fw'


----------



## T1_M0 (Jul 10, 2017)

PB again, by 5 seconds. Ultra safe 13/13 in 57:55 for weekly comp, tons of reviewing.

And I have a question about the reviewing techniques. So, I've kinda always been memoing the cubes in two packs + 3BLD cube. I've been adding the cubes so that I've gone through 9, 11, 13 and 15 cubes. So currently at 15, I memo first 7 and review them, then another 7 and review them. Then I review all 14 and start doing the 3bld cube. I don't do any reviewing in shorter splits. I'm gonna try dividing the cubes in three next (i.e. 5+5+5+1). Then I was talking with another multi-blinder who said he does way more reviewing. He memoes and reviews 2 at a time and after 8 he reviews them all again (and said many people do so). So, I'm asking for others' experiences. Do you think it is more beneficial to review very often (2-packs)? I should probably try different techniques, but this left me thinking.


----------



## kamilprzyb (Jul 11, 2017)

Okay, the last period of preparation for WC is over. 15 days, 15 mbld solves, 3 of them official, almost 600 memorized cubes and 71 dnfs. 
I'll do my best in Paris


----------



## FastCubeMaster (Jul 12, 2017)

kamilprzyb said:


> View attachment 8172
> Okay, the last period of preparation for WC is over. 15 days, 15 mbld solves, 3 of them official, almost 600 memorized cubes and 71 dnfs.
> I'll do my best in Paris


Maybe a new column including time per cube? That would be really cool.


----------



## Underwatercuber (Jul 12, 2017)

FastCubeMaster said:


> Maybe a new column including time per cube? That would be really cool.


With memo and execution splits as well


----------



## Fábio De'Rose (Jul 12, 2017)

Getting used to new cubes and also getting back to Multi as I prep for the upcoming comps:

DNF (1/4) in 20:46.42 [15.36.98] (Too many dumb execution mistakes)

3/4 in 18:54.67 [13:16.09] (DNF was due to memorizing and executing in the wrong order, lol. 

Had not practiced Multi at all for a long time, so I'm both happy and surprised with how it turned out. I believe that I can stretch it up to 10 points in <60min now, just need to practice more regularly. 

For reference, my PB is 5/5 in 30:27.34 [22:53.48] if you don't consider my 6/7 in 52:59.16 [49:05.19].


----------



## BenBergen (Jul 16, 2017)

7/7 in 16:56.78






Could probably go a bit faster given a few more attempts, but I'm going to leave 7 cubes at this. I've been practicing small multi attempts (anywhere from 2 to 7 cubes) for the past three week, so I think it's about time I move on to big ones. Next stop: 19 cubes


----------



## Fábio De'Rose (Jul 17, 2017)

8/9 MBLD in 1:02:12.77 [48.26.86]

First shot at 9 cubes. Pretty happy, and at the same time bummed about dumb execution mistakes and even dumber SS cubes which definitely cost me the overtime.

On a related note, 

Now that I'm getting into bigger attempts, I'm having constant issues with organizing the cubes during the solve.

What strategy do you suggest, both for pickup and also during execution so I don't mess them up? Use a bigger table? Put them down far from me?


----------



## kake123 (Jul 18, 2017)

25/30 MBLD in 1hr 6min 58.97s (sub44min memo)

Good attempt in terms of speed, some dnfs could have been avoided.


----------



## Gregory Alekseev (Jul 19, 2017)

Got 4 new cubes today and did the first 28 cubes attempt - 27/28 58:19[36:14]
Splits:
1-8: 7:06 [good]
9-16: 7:39 [bad]
17-24: 7:21 [ok...]
1-24 review: 9:22(23.42s/cube) [bad as always] //This is the first time I do 1-24 review and not 1-20.
25-27: 3:54 [awful]
28: 0:46 [horrible]

77.64s/cube memo - ok, should be faster
47.32s/cube execution - very bad, I had a lot of pauses
124.96s/cube total - I need sub-120 to be able to solve 30 sub-hour.
DNF reason(7th cube): executed 2nd image first, then 1st.
I will improve it tomorrow.


----------



## BenBergen (Jul 20, 2017)

Would any 20+ point MBLDers out there be able to offer suggestions on how to reach 20 points and beyond myself? Currently the most cubes I can consistently fit into an hour is 19, and I'm a loss for how to improve further. For reference my current memorization system and approximate slits are:

Memorize 1-6 [5:00] - Forming my initial images (~40s/cube) and briefly visualizing them in the context of my memory palace (~10s/cube)
Review Memo 1-6 [3:00] - Tracing through each cube to review my images, and to ensure I didn't make any memo mistakes
Review 1-6 [2:00] - More thoroughly visualizing images in the context of my memory palace to cement them into my mind

Repeat with 7-12 [10:00]

Repeat with 13-18 [10:00]

Review 1-12 [5:00] - Once again visualizing images in the context of my memory palace
Latch 1-18 [3:00] - Visualizing specifically the first image of each sequence (If you've ever watched Noah Arthurs' 3Bld tutorials, I use his idea of latching onto a specific image within a sequence in order to remember the entire thing)

3Bld cube [1:00]

Execution [17:00] - Following my 3Bld cube, I solve 13-18 first before doing 1-12

As well, some more details about how I memorize:
- Each room of my memory palace has 3 locations, one for the first 3 edge letter pairs, another for the remaining edges, and a third for the corners
- I memorize twisted corners with people (I have a specific person I use in my memo that corresponds to each possible corners twist), and flipped edges with music (I have a specific song that corresponds to each edge). I don't have a separate location in each room for twists and flips, I just incorporate them with the rest of my memo.

Any suggestions on how to improve?
Practice tips, or simply hearing about other effective memorization systems that people use would be appreciated.

Thanks


----------



## kake123 (Jul 20, 2017)

BenBergen said:


> Would any 20+ point MBLDers out there be able to offer suggestions on how to reach 20 points and beyond myself? Currently the most cubes I can consistently fit into an hour is 19, and I'm a loss for how to improve further. For reference my current memorization system and approximate slits are:
> 
> Memorize 1-6 [5:00] - Forming my initial images (~40s/cube) and briefly visualizing them in the context of my memory palace (~10s/cube)
> Review Memo 1-6 [3:00] - Tracing through each cube to review my images, and to ensure I didn't make any memo mistakes
> ...


Try to work towards getting 7-8min total memo for every 6 cubes, I suggest dropping the 'checking' portion, that will save 3min

Not sure if this helps, but you might want to try it: after you memo and review cubes 13-18, review cubes 12-7, review cubes 6-1 and then finally review cubes 1-18

The advantage is that memo of cubes recently memoed are still fresh in memory

Another way is after memoing and reviewing cubes 7-12, review cubes 1-12 but very quickly

Also making use of POA system instead of constantly using the same image, etc helps alot (I have yet to work on this fully, but going through Tom Nelson's doc on some letter pairs did help)

For example: XT is Terminator for person , Shatter for action and Cert for object. (If you don't have this problem, then you can ignore this advice on letter pairs)

As for practice, I would suggest every two days do a full 20 cube attempt, and for the next day do a smaller attempts (3-11 cubes), but work on speed.


----------



## Gregory Alekseev (Jul 20, 2017)

BenBergen said:


> Would any 20+ point MBLDers out there be able to offer suggestions on how to reach 20 points and beyond myself? Currently the most cubes I can consistently fit into an hour is 19, and I'm a loss for how to improve further. For reference my current memorization system and approximate slits are:
> 
> Memorize 1-6 [5:00] - Forming my initial images (~40s/cube) and briefly visualizing them in the context of my memory palace (~10s/cube)
> Review Memo 1-6 [3:00] - Tracing through each cube to review my images, and to ensure I didn't make any memo mistakes
> ...


Never heard about groups of 6, you should try memoing in groups of 8(most mblders memorize in groups of 8).
Memo 1-2; Review 1-2
Repeat for 3-4; 5-6; 7-8;
Review 1-8;

Then after memorising all groups you review all of them. And do separate MBLD at the end. After executing this separate MBLD, you execute all 8-cube groups, starting from the first.
Example for 20 MBLD:
1-8
9-16
Review 1-16
Memo and review 17-19
Memo 20 as 3BLD and execute
Execute 17-19
Execute 1-16

One important tip: try to spend more time on primary memo, but less time on reviews. When you feel comfortable, you can spend less time on primary memo.
You should practice only with big attempts that you can't do sub-hour. At least once in two days. But ideally you should do attempts daily.


----------



## BenBergen (Jul 21, 2017)

kake123 said:


> Try to work towards getting 7-8min total memo for every 6 cubes, I suggest dropping the 'checking' portion, that will save 3min
> 
> Not sure if this helps, but you might want to try it: after you memo and review cubes 13-18, review cubes 12-7, review cubes 6-1 and then finally review cubes 1-18
> 
> ...



Thanks for the tips! The POA system sounds really interesting. I do sometimes have trouble with a certain image recurring several times in my memo, or the image I use for a certain letter pair not connecting well with the previous image. POA seems like a good solution; I think I'll at least try it with corner twists to see if it helps.

Could you link me to Tom Nelson's doc though? I can't seem to find it.



Gregory Alekseev said:


> Never heard about groups of 6, you should try memoing in groups of 8(most mblders memorize in groups of 8).
> Memo 1-2; Review 1-2
> Repeat for 3-4; 5-6; 7-8;
> Review 1-8;
> ...



Thanks, I was already considering switching from 6 cube blocks to 8, so I think I'll try that out now.

Question about reviewing as well; what is your mental approach when reviewing 2 cubes, compared to reviewing an 8 cube block, compared to final review? From watching your videos, it seems like when reviewing 2 cubes you simply trace through your images a second time, while when doing an 8 cube block review, or final review you are more focused on visualizing the images. Is this true?


----------



## Keroma12 (Jul 21, 2017)

BenBergen said:


> Could you link me to Tom Nelson's doc though? I can't seem to find it.



https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/1Fi4xgUz5b23UXMlHq7Tt5C8Ak8-U3XdbeQ9Anw68BQc/edit#gid=0


----------



## Gregory Alekseev (Jul 21, 2017)

BenBergen said:


> Question about reviewing as well; what is your mental approach when reviewing 2 cubes, compared to reviewing an 8 cube block, compared to final review? From watching your videos, it seems like when reviewing 2 cubes you simply trace through your images a second time, while when doing an 8 cube block review, or final review you are more focused on visualizing the images. Is this true?


It actually depends on the attempt(amount of cubes and if I am going going for accuracy or for speed). But usually I try to follow these rules:
Primary memo - I just create sentences and "put" them on locations, just saying to myself for example: "On the table there is (sentence)". I don't visualise or link them much, just a bit. It currently takes me 20-30s/cube.
1-2 review - I am going through memo again and trying to link it to location. Currently it takes me 8-13s/cube.
1-8 review - I review how I linked all sentences in 1-2, 3-4, 5-6, 7-8 reviews.
1-24 review - I just review all cubes. Also I make sure if I linked all of the sentences well. Once in ~2 attempts I fail this and don't notice at least one bad linking, that causes memo forgettings in execution. Reason: lack of concentration.
And I don't visualise my memo very much. I mostly link it. If I am not mistaken, Maskow also doesn't visualise his memo.
"linking" is when I include location in sentence that I make from words. I don't visualise it very much, I just say sentence to myself. If you are creative, you can make funny and bizarre sentence, It will be easier to memorise.


Spoiler: Example of linking



words = "teacher, pen, book", location = door
Sentence that I say = "A teacher is stuck in the door because there is a pen in the lock. I will write a book about it."


----------



## BenBergen (Jul 21, 2017)

Keroma12 said:


> https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/1Fi4xgUz5b23UXMlHq7Tt5C8Ak8-U3XdbeQ9Anw68BQc/edit#gid=0



Thanks!



Gregory Alekseev said:


> It actually depends on the attempt(amount of cubes and if I am going going for accuracy or for speed). But usually I try to follow these rules:
> Primary memo - I just create sentences and "put" them on locations, just saying to myself for example: "On the table there is (sentence)". I don't visualise or link them much, just a bit. It currently takes me 20-30s/cube.
> 1-2 review - I am going through memo again and trying to link it to location. Currently it takes me 8-13s/cube.
> 1-8 review - I review how I linked all sentences in 1-2, 3-4, 5-6, 7-8 reviews.
> ...



Ok, interesting. I'll try to do more linking instead of visualizing and see how that works.


----------



## Riddler97 (Jul 23, 2017)

18/20 57:54.83 [37:32.58]

First attempt at 20 in a while, not bad. 1 cube off by an edge cycle, not sure what happened there. The other off by 2 flipped edges I missed in memo.


----------



## arquillian (Jul 23, 2017)

three consecutive perfect attempts
25/25 59:26, 36 memo
25/25 59:57, 40 memo
25/25 59:46, 39 memo


----------



## G2013 (Jul 24, 2017)

7/13 MBLD in about 25 mins. Time is really nice but accuracy sucks, still. Cubes weren't really far from solved though. Mainly execution mistakes


----------



## T1_M0 (Jul 24, 2017)

Now I'm seriously starting to feel that I'll have the NR by the end of the year. I'm totally comfortable doing super safe 13/13 attempts in under 45 minutes. Yes, I tried reviewing after every 2 cubes and the memo immediately started to flow much more nicely. This week I'll probably try a 20 cube attempt at least once and maybe try to raise my comfortability bar to through 15 to 17 cubes in under an hour.

Btw I did a 12/13 to the weekly comp, an absolutely perfect attempt. But.. I totally forgot to memo the corners of the last cube. How stupid can you be not to notice that, during the three times I reviewed that cube?


----------



## Fábio De'Rose (Jul 26, 2017)

After my 8/8 yesterday, I'm thinking about some stuff:

- Using assorted cubes so their color schemes and feelings are pretty different: Does it affect you at all?

I have the impression this throws me off because I need to constantly adapt during memo, and don't even get me started on execution. Overall flow for each step is IMO seriously affected, especially execution.

- Packs / Reviews: What's the ideal ratio for packs before I get into the 12+ league?

For 9 cubes I do 4/4/1 (Pack / Pack / 3BLD) and for this attempt of 8, I ended up doing 4/3/1. It was good, but I still feel my memo was slower than it should have been. I can do 5 cubes sub 25, for reference (using good cubes, nonetheless).


----------



## Gregory Alekseev (Jul 27, 2017)

PB 27/27 54:47[34:20]
Slow and safe attempt. 27/27 at the 27th day of the month, what a coincidence!


Spoiler: Video













Spoiler: Splits



1-8: 7:25[not good]
9-16: 8:38[really bad]
17-24: 8:25[bad]
Review 1-24: 7:45[good]
25-26: 1:23[safe]
27: 0:42[wtf]


Memo per cube: 76.30s
Execution per cube: 45.44s
Total time per cube: 121.74s


----------



## BenBergen (Jul 30, 2017)

19/21 in 1:06:28 [42:27]
Getting closer to sub-hour for 21 cubes.


----------



## arquillian (Jul 30, 2017)

one week of no practice ruined my flow...
official 21/23 56:09, PB, 37-38 memo I think
memo for first 16 was 20, which is terrible, but safety reviews and last 7 were ridiculously fast. comp environment took a while to get used to I guess...
didn't even advance from NR3 to NR2, ties Kabyanil for points, time's a minute worse (he has 20/21 55 minutes)


----------



## Fábio De'Rose (Jul 30, 2017)

After my two official attempts and getting feedback from people, I found my memorization is dumb.

It's super slow because I take too long to strengthen up the images, which is a stupid strategy. From now on I will start doing rush memo and a stronger, more efficient review for each individual pack and off we go.


----------



## Keroma12 (Jul 31, 2017)

My last several attempts have been littered with silly memo mistakes, the most common being where I read my edge letter scheme incorrectly. For example, I want to shoot to BR and try to put the BR letter in my memo, but instead I use the BL letter. Usually the error in this case is using the letter which is mirrored across the M-slice (as in the example I gave).

Does this happen to anyone else? I can't seem to get rid of this problem. It never happens in regular BLD, only multi.

I decided to try super hard to focus on this during a 21 cube attempt today. Memo was slow, but the attempt felt good, I thought it could be 21/21. But I took the blindfold off to find 10/21. One memo mistake (not the kind mentioned above), and 12 execution/recall mistakes. Since I've been keeping close track, only once have I had more than 4 execution/recall mistakes in an attempt.


----------



## Ordway Persyn (Aug 1, 2017)

Does anyone have any recommendations for a cheap cube (<$5) thats good for Multi? I have been thinking of getting some for the event and I'm not too familiar with all the new budget cubes.


----------



## newtonbase (Aug 1, 2017)

Ordway Persyn said:


> Does anyone have any recommendations for a cheap cube (<$5) thats good for Multi? I have been thinking of getting some for the event and I'm not too familiar with all the new budget cubes.


A similar question was asked on Facebook recently. There were lots of votes for the Thunderclap v1 (my choice, especially when magnetised) but the most popular cube appeared to be the MF3RS.


----------



## BenBergen (Aug 1, 2017)

19/21 in 1:04:37 [45:23]
Execution was almost pauseless in this attempt, but memo was slower than it needed to be. I was using a new review system for the first time though, so hopefully with a bit more time to get used to it I can shave a few more minutes off. 21 cubes sub-hour finally seems within sight!


----------



## BenBergen (Aug 1, 2017)

Ordway Persyn said:


> Does anyone have any recommendations for a cheap cube (<$5) thats good for Multi? I have been thinking of getting some for the event and I'm not too familiar with all the new budget cubes.



I use Thunderclap V1s. If you don't might waiting for them to ship from China, you can buy Thunderclaps from Lightake at $5.47 a piece.


----------



## Fábio De'Rose (Aug 1, 2017)

5/5 in 18:07.74 (11:14.61)

Rushed memo is woaj


----------



## T1_M0 (Aug 1, 2017)

Ordway Persyn said:


> Does anyone have any recommendations for a cheap cube (<$5) thats good for Multi? I have been thinking of getting some for the event and I'm not too familiar with all the new budget cubes.


MF3RS. Get them from magiccubemall.com 1.24$ each!


----------



## mark49152 (Aug 1, 2017)

BenBergen said:


> you can buy Thunderclaps from Lightake at $5.47 a piece.


Or from Zcube for $2.50 if you buy 6+ and apply the coupon ZCUBE. Note that they list v1 as Thunderbolt and v2 as Thunderclap.

http://www.zcube.vip/QiYi-mfg-333-Thunderbolt?search=Thunderbolt


----------



## Ksh13 (Aug 9, 2017)

Did my first proper MBLD attempt:

4/5 24:59.10 [20:24.57]

Went pretty slow with the memo, since it's my first time using so many rooms. Discovered throughout the memo that there was a lot that could be optimized about the rooms. Will try for a significantly bigger number next time, considering jumping all the way up to 10 cubes. The DNF was not doing parity+flipped edge+2 corners.

Overall I'm pretty happy with this, NR is 7/8, should be able to beat that at my next comp with Multi (whenever that is).


----------



## Gregory Alekseev (Aug 10, 2017)

13/13 23:12[14:45], very very safe attempt with lots of reviews.
Nothing really special except first 8 cubes pack memo&review was like 5:05, which is insane for me, PB. Almost sub-5.


----------



## the super cuber (Aug 10, 2017)

*29/30 in 50:15 [32:53]
*
for the weekly comp. used 16 brand new rooms hence longer memo but went safe. Also my camera stopped recording in the middle so took 2 minutes to sort that out, would have been a 48 min time otherwise. Good accuracy!


----------



## BenBergen (Aug 13, 2017)

*19/19* in 59:43.21! This finally tops my 15/15 from last September.






On another note, this will be probably be the last MBLD I do for a while. It's a pretty exhausting/frustrating event, and I'd rather relax and simply enjoy the rest of my summer. Never did reach my 20 point goal, but 19/19 is a great accomplishment for me regardless.


----------



## Ksh13 (Aug 13, 2017)

7/10 49:09.31+ [38:32.71]

Not bad for my second attempt at something more than 2 cubes. Bottom left is just a +2, next to that is 3 edges off, then 3 corners, and the last is 5 edges off. I see that fitting in 2 more cubes will be easy, and with some practice I should be trying 15 cube attempts in not too long. 20 cubes doesn't seem that far away now. Once again used some brand new rooms for this attempt, so memo could have been a bit faster.


----------



## Ordway Persyn (Aug 21, 2017)

1/2 in 10:42.114, (DNF)

2nd cube off by 2 flipped corners. I forgot to memo the corner, but the time was really good. I'm changing from 2 cubes per room to 1 per room and it was a lot cleaner.


----------



## Ordway Persyn (Aug 23, 2017)

2/3 in 15:10.337

last cube was off by 2 flipped edges.


----------



## T1_M0 (Aug 23, 2017)

Yess, I made it! My first "better than NR" attempt. 17/17 57:11 for the weekly comp
Finally I broke my previous sub-hour PB (13/13)


Aaand I have a comp in three weeks. Trying 19 there is my goal for now. I was thinking I could try memoing in 3-packs

so ((3+3+3)+(3+3+3))+1
instead of ((2+2+2+2)+(2+2+2+2))+2+1

If I just can remember the memo well enough, I guess, the 3-pack way could be a faster and more beneficial way of doing 19 since the separate 2-cube multi in the end just confuses me. Anyone has ever tried out 3-packs? My next attempt will be like that!

If everything goes well, I might have the NR already in September

EDIT Another comp a week earlier, so really trying to give my all to those 2 attempts.


----------



## Gomorrite (Aug 28, 2017)

Has anyone tried/considered trying multiblind with 4x4s?


----------



## Gregory Alekseev (Aug 28, 2017)

Gomorrite said:


> Has anyone tried/considered trying multiblind with 4x4s?


Of course yes, Cale has 3/3 in 12:10, Abhijeet has 3/3 in 14:27, also Noah tried it but I don't remember the result. I will try 2 4x4s now.


----------



## Jacck (Aug 28, 2017)

Gomorrite said:


> Has anyone tried/considered trying multiblind with 4x4s?


4/4 1:11:46,94; 3/3 46:41,99; 2/2 27:23,50 (typical slowcuber-results)


----------



## Fábio De'Rose (Aug 28, 2017)

How do you guys go about implementing new rooms? My current two Loci have reached their cap at 10 cubes, even though my 2nd location (rather small one), which fits up to 2 cubes, is not very well organized yet.

I have already an idea of which locations I'll use, but my question is: Should I do smaller trials (3 to 5 cubes) using the new rooms to organize / solidify them?

Or is it advisable to fill my current Loci first and slowly crawl my way into the new ones?


----------



## Mike Hughey (Aug 28, 2017)

Gomorrite said:


> Has anyone tried/considered trying multiblind with 4x4s?


I did 4/4 multiBLD 4x4x4s in negative 1 minute, 48.85 seconds. At the time it was the UWR for negative 4x4x4 multiBLD, but Chris Hardwick beat me by about a minute the following year.

http://www.cubefreak.net/contests/negative/10.php


----------



## abunickabhi (Aug 30, 2017)

Yay!, woof


----------



## kamilprzyb (Sep 2, 2017)

Time to start practicing again!
35/46 1:02:41 [39:26]
hmm looks like I have to remind myself how to solve cubes properly :v


----------



## T1_M0 (Sep 6, 2017)

More ready to compete than ever! Just hoping I can concentrate well enough and the NR could be mine soon. Comps up this and next weekend, if I don't succeed, I have two months to practice and two attempts at the Finnish Championship. I'm gonna smash it, sooner or later...



Spoiler: Splits



Memoing in 3-packs, it really works. Also, I've found out there's no point reviewing the second half again in the end.

Memo and review:
1-3 5:30
4-6 4:58 (10:28)
7-9 6:28 (16:56)

1-9 3:21 (20:17)

10-12 5:27 (25:44)
13-15 4:58 (30:42)
16-18 3:55 (34:37)

10-18 3:03 (37:40)

1-9 2:46 (40:26)

19 1:06 (41:32)

Execution
19 1:02 (42:34)
1-9 8:53 (51:27)
10-18 8:02 (59:29)



@kamilprzyb , we'll see you at Tallinn, right?


----------



## kamilprzyb (Sep 7, 2017)

T1_M0 said:


> @kamilprzyb , we'll see you at Tallinn, right?


Of course 
If only I survive my 3h train + 18h bus trip


----------



## T1_M0 (Sep 7, 2017)

kamilprzyb said:


> Of course
> If only I survive my 3h train + 18h bus trip


Oh sht, that's terrible 
I only have a 2,5h ferry trip across the gulf. I'm leaving in the morning, so I'll miss 2x2 and oh, but still, I'm home already the same evening.


----------



## the super cuber (Sep 8, 2017)

34/46 in 1:00:10 [35:19] last cube was unsolved so almost sub hour! 

1:18 total time per cube,
46.02 memo per cube
32.17 exec per cube


----------



## Riddler97 (Sep 8, 2017)

Figured I should start practicing again since I'm competing soon.

15/19 56:25.43 [35:00]

Decent time, rubbish accuracy.

- 2 cubes off by 2 flipped edges
- I think i forgot to undo a D' setup during corners, so the bottom edges are off by a D and 4 corners are wrong.
- 1 cube off by an M2...


----------



## the super cuber (Sep 9, 2017)

19/20 in 30:54 [19:29] 

Casual attempt with my 2nd set of rooms (they are new so still slow) but I'm trying to make them as fast as my normal set) 

Was going for 20/20 but recalled a single letter wrong (W instead of G) which caused one cube to be off by 2 corners. Still decent accuracy


----------



## TheCoolMinxer (Sep 10, 2017)

decided to do a mbld attempt, got PB by 5 points 

13/13 in 45:15 [31:56]

had some trouble recalling, but still did a perfect attempt here. Might add some more cubes in the future. However, I'll have to improve my memo and review system, it's rubbish lol


----------



## the super cuber (Sep 11, 2017)

*40/46 in 58:25! [35:44] 
*
Awesome attempt! finally I have sub hour'ed 46 cubes  good accuracy too. I forgot a part of memo on 3 cubes and overshot a turn on one cube, other 2 were DNF by 3 edge cycles. 4 cubes off WR 

stats: 
Total time: 58:23 (1:16.15/cube) (PB!)
Memo: 35:44 (46.60/cube)
Exec: 22:39 (29.54/cube) 

had a lot of bad scrambles in this attempt too, hence memo could have been faster. exec was amazing (my second ever sub 30 per cube)


----------



## TheCoolMinxer (Sep 11, 2017)

ok, added some more cubes:

10/15 in 58:11 [42:41].

not a very good attempt, but I remembered everything but my very last corner memo.
DNFs were:
once forgetting a corner memo
once two twisted corners
once off by 3 edges
once off by a D2 + 3c2e (probably messed up a comm here)
and lastly completely messed up 3bld cube meh

I'll try until I get a perfect 15/15 before I move on to something bigger


----------



## T1_M0 (Sep 11, 2017)

Whoops, didn't start very great...


----------



## the super cuber (Sep 12, 2017)

19/21 in 30:11 [19:44]

Another attempt with my newer set of rooms. Time is slightly better per cube, and 29.85 exec per cube is nice! One of the DNFs was the 3bld cube


----------



## Scruggsy13 (Sep 12, 2017)

My first multiblind attempts in over six months:

1/2 4:22
1/2 4:34
1/2 4:54
1/2 4:14
0/2 4:34

Yeah, looks like it'll take some time to get back into it.

Edit (one day later): Perhaps I was stupid to try five attempts in a row after such a long break, just did my first attempt of the day and got 2/2 in 4:08 (2-cube PB).


----------



## the super cuber (Sep 14, 2017)

37/46 in 1:01:08 [35:45]

Exactly one second slower memo than my previous 40/46  

Forgot memo on 6 cubes  still 1:19 total time per cube is nice. Will improve my locations


----------



## YouCubing (Sep 16, 2017)

9/11 in 56:25 official today (overall pb)
when i took off the blindfold there were a solid 20 people staring at me

at least it's not another 5 point attempt


----------



## the super cuber (Sep 16, 2017)

*44/46 in 59:49 [36:17] 
*
PB!!!  first ever over WR result! can't believe it! extremely happy with this attempt.

one cube off by 2 corners (executed VSP instead of VPS), and on another cube I forgot just one letter pair (could have been 45/46!)

yay!


----------



## Gregory Alekseev (Sep 17, 2017)

the super cuber said:


> *44/46 in 59:49 [36:17] *


Wow, good job!! You just got your first sub-hour this week, and now OverWR. Did you record it?


----------



## the super cuber (Sep 18, 2017)

Gregory Alekseev said:


> Wow, good job!! You just got your first sub-hour this week, and now OverWR. Did you record it?


Thanks!  I recorded just the execution to check for DNFs but it's a bad angle and not in my usual filming setup so I'll won't upload this one.

---------

39/46 MBLD in 57:47 [35:36] 

Accuracy can be improved but definitely my fastest attempt yet per cube, and my PB for exec per cube too even though the attempt didn't feel fast at all! 

Total time- 57:47 (1:15.38 per cube- first sub 1:16)
Memo- 35:36 (46.43 per cube, decent)
Exec- 22:11 (28.93 per cube- first sub 29) 

Can comfortably fit another cube at this speed


----------



## the super cuber (Sep 20, 2017)

36/46 in 58:58 (37:30) for the weekly comp

These might be the most tough scrambles I have gotten in a single attempt, hence the slow memo but still happy to sub hour it. Accuracy can be better. I executed 46 cubes in 21:28 which is 28.00 sec per cube!! one second away from sub 27  my best exec ever in an big attempt

Total time: 58:58 (1:16.91/cube) quite good
Memo: 37:30 (48.91/cube) slow for me but good enough for the scrambles) 
Exec: 21:28 (28.00/cube) splendid, PB exec (previous best was 28.93)

3 consecutive sub hour results at 46 cubes. 42, 32, 26 = 33.33 points mo3


----------



## Scruggsy13 (Sep 21, 2017)

Did three attempts today.

3/3 in 7:59 (PB)
4/4 in 11:34 (PB)
3/5 in 13:52 (three corners and three corners three edges, would've been PB)


----------



## ican97 (Sep 21, 2017)

First time attempting >30 cubes. Didn't expect to make it sub hour, but somehow I did it  PB by 2 points!


----------



## Scruggsy13 (Sep 23, 2017)

6/6 in 18:00, and this was a messy attempt (still a PB though).

I hadn't been paying attention when scrambling, so I did the fifth scramble on both the fifth and sixth cubes. I didn't notice until I started memorizing the last cube, and then I realized that I'd only generated five scrambles, so I had to open a timer on my phone to get a new scramble. Without that I could've easily gotten under three minutes per cube. It's frustrating...


----------



## rezaqorbani (Sep 25, 2017)

3/7
28:09.92
first attempt more than 3 cube.
1 com edge
1 com edge
2 com edge
AND MY FIRST CUBE(NORMAL MEMO)..... 

Valk3/Warrior/(5)shengshou legend


----------



## FastCubeMaster (Oct 1, 2017)

I'm 99% I asked this before but go easy on me I just spent like 15mins trying to find it hehe 

In regards to MBLD improvement, How did you practice, going from say 5 to 10 cubes to 25+ cubes sub hour? (Don't have to reply to the memory itself training cuz I've already had that answered in a seperate thread)
Lots of small attempts to work on accuracy then a few big ones or lots of attempts bigger than an hour?

When I've practised and experimented and I know how to get good, I'll beat Zane Carney's 23/25 former WR current NR


----------



## kamilprzyb (Oct 1, 2017)

So I decided to practice again and this happend
*39/40 51:00*
memo 33:36 50.4s/cube
exec 17:24 26.1s/cube
total 1:16.5/cube
I'll upload later


----------



## kamilprzyb (Oct 5, 2017)

*42/48 in 59:39*
memo 38:04 _47.6s/cube_
solve 21:35 _26.9s/cube_
total _1:14.5s/cube_
memo analysis:
1-8 5:01
9-16 5:23
17-24 5:15 
review 1-24 5:12 (first 24 in 20:51, PB)
25-32 5:39
33-40 5:57
41-44 2:35
45-48 3:02
My fastest and biggest sub1 attempt
Memo was absolutely amazing, exec however was nervous and had a lot of pauses
6 dnfs, mainly because I had a long break and my hands still do something different than brain tells them
I need just -2.5s/cube to fit 50 ​


----------



## newtonbase (Oct 6, 2017)

kamilprzyb said:


> *42/48 in 59:39*
> memo 38:04 _47.6s/cube_
> solve 21:35 _26.9s/cube_
> total _1:14.5s/cube_
> ...


Impressive. Do you think you can do this in competition? The WR can't last much longer.


----------



## kamilprzyb (Oct 6, 2017)

*41/48 59:04*
memo 37:27 46.8s/cube
solve 21:37 27s/cube
total 1:13.8s/cube
slightly improved memo time, not happy about the accuracy though
3 cubes messed up due to random hand moves, 3memo mistakes 1 exec mistake
56 seconds left, so if I had done additional 3bld cube at the end I would have fitted 49
*What do you guys think, should I go for 50? :v*



newtonbase said:


> Impressive. Do you think you can do this in competition? The WR can't last much longer.


I plan to go to 7 competitions in next 4 months (propably 6 of them will have mbld), and if everything goes as planned I want to make a series of serious WR attacks with 46 cubes


----------



## Fábio De'Rose (Oct 8, 2017)

kamilprzyb said:


> *What do you guys think, should I go for 50? :v*



Hell yea. Then do 46/48 during the competitions so you can do it more comfortably.


----------



## the super cuber (Oct 10, 2017)

*43/46 in 1:00:05+2 [36:34]
*
5 seconds off 40 points  38 points wca style! My fourth best attempt ever

memo: 36:34 [47.69/cube]
exec: 23:31 [30.67/cube]
total: 1:00:05 [1:18.36/cube]

mistakes:
1) forgot to memorise a twisted corner (this was the very first cube I memorised, there were 4 cycle breaks in corners so I missed the twisted corner)
2) Did the mirror of a comm in edges by mistake (IR instead of IT)
3) couldn't recall a letter pair in edges (OF)

overall these are very avoidable mistakes so quite happy. 3 cubes away from 46/46


----------



## FastCubeMaster (Oct 10, 2017)

One legend right after another!

E: with Fábio De'Rose trying to get up there, of course


----------



## peteraberg (Oct 17, 2017)

Me and Tomas Kristiansson thought of a fun way to train MLBD with only one cube. I tried it out now with only 2 scrambles but you could do as many as you like. It’s quite fun.
You’ll do the first scramble, memorize and then solve normal CFOP. Then do the second scramble and memorize, then solve again with CFOP.
After that you’ll do scramble 2 and then 1. Then you will solve 1 and 2.
https://instagram.com/p/BaV--jxAkzD/


----------



## theawesomecuber (Oct 18, 2017)

peteraberg said:


> Me and Tomas Kristiansson thought of a fun way to train MLBD with only one cube. I tried it out now with only 2 scrambles but you could do as many as you like. It’s quite fun.
> You’ll do the first scramble, memorize and then solve normal CFOP. Then do the second scramble and memorize, then solve again with CFOP.
> After that you’ll do scramble 2 and then 1. Then you will solve 1 and 2.
> https://instagram.com/p/BaV--jxAkzD/


----------



## Fábio De'Rose (Oct 20, 2017)

FastCubeMaster said:


> One legend right after another!
> 
> E: with Fábio De'Rose trying to get up there, of course



It's a long long way to the top! But just yesterday I got a PB, 9/9 in 45ish minutes so you could say things are getting pretty serious


----------



## Meneghetti (Oct 25, 2017)

*21/22* 1:12:02[56:07]
Messed up the last edge cycle in the last cube I executed... This was probably my dumbest mistake ever, because I knew something was wrong and I was too lazy to check it, so I just stopped the timer and hoped a miracle happened there or something.


Spoiler


----------



## T1_M0 (Oct 26, 2017)

*PB by 4 points: 21/21 in 58:00 [41:03/16:57]* (for the weekly competition)

Never before has my attempt flowed so nicely. My memo time was very fast in the beginning and in the end I had time left to memo and review much more carefully than usually.

I wasn't near forgetting anything, that's why the execution felt amazing.

3,5 weeks until the Finnish Championships, 2 attempts there. Maybe I'll try a few attempts at 23 and 25 before that. This time I'm really gonna get that NR!


----------



## Riddler97 (Oct 30, 2017)

Official 16/18 in 55:32 at UK Championships. Not my best attempt, with a couple small mistakes... but enough for NR3 and 1st place.


----------



## Meneghetti (Oct 31, 2017)

5th attempt at 22 cubes. Finally sub-hour and sup-NR 

20/22 56:34[40:27]
Video:


Spoiler


----------



## Fábio De'Rose (Oct 31, 2017)

Plowed through my home PB the other day, 12/12 in 58min. Very surprised that I managed it sub-hour, since I'd never tried more than 10 cubes before. 

I memorized in packs of 3, which might have slowed me down. Looking back and also comparing it to my previous PB, 9/9, I have some considerations as well:

- 4 cube packs feel a bit less overwhelming in the long run, and allow for a more streamlined memorization. Transitioning between packs of 3 was a bit stressful, somehow;

- I need a better system for Parity, such as a specific location within each room in which I will place the Parity reminder (I currently turn the last letter into an action, attached to each last pair);

- I should start spreading the cubes around my Loci a bit better, using one room for just one cube, for example. Currently I gradually fill the pathway through my Loci with all the images, with the downside of ANY missing link (a forgotten image / cube / Parity) potentially ruining the remainder of the solve as a whole. 

Thoughts?


----------



## Meneghetti (Oct 31, 2017)

Got another 20/22, but this one was a little bit faster! 54:15[39:44]
Video:


Spoiler


----------



## greentgoatgal (Nov 1, 2017)

What memorization method does one use for MBLD? Just a ton of letter pairs made into sentences, or what?


----------



## Underwatercuber (Nov 1, 2017)

Loci/Roman rooms/ joerney method. Noah has a pretty good video about it here:


----------



## Riddler97 (Nov 3, 2017)

20/20 55:32.75 [35:44]

PB by 4 points.


----------



## Gregory Alekseev (Nov 4, 2017)

33/37 in 1:00:00[37:45], pb by 2 points

I solved everything at 59:20 and then I was trying to remember forgotten cube.
Third attempt at 37 cubes, last 2 were 23/37 1:11:xx(lmao, I got +8 DNFs by breaking 1 pack during execution occasionally) and 32/37 1:05 yesterday. I tried to push my memo more this time, and I expected a lot of DNFs, but somehow this is the most accurate. If I don't beat this in 5 days, I will upload the video.


Spoiler: Splits&Analysis



1-8: 6:40[4:50; 1:50] - terrible, also 3/4 DNFs were in this pack
9-16: 6:17[4:46; 1:31] - decent
17-24: 6:00[4:24; 1:36] - good
25-32: 6:17[4:46; 1:31] - lol same as 9-16
Review 1-32: 8:46(16.44s/cube) - ok, I need to improve it. I am planning to cut 25-32 review soon
extra review of 18th cube's edges: 0:09
33-36: 3:10[2:21; 0:49] - terrible
37: 0:19 - ok

37:45 memo = 61.22s/cube - not bad
22:15 execution = 36.08s/cube

As you can see, I really have to improve first pack. It is always the longest, and most of the DNFs are there.


I will go for 41 once I get 31+ points


----------



## the super cuber (Nov 13, 2017)

43/50 in 1:02:32 [36:51] for the weekly comp, 39/50 inside the hour

Awesome attempt for me, my fastest memo per cube ever at 44.22 sec per cube! PB time for 50 cubes, beats my previous 40/50 in 1h11  

total time per cube is 75.04 which is also a PB


----------



## Mike Hughey (Nov 13, 2017)

the super cuber said:


> 43/50 in 1:02:32 [36:51] for the weekly comp, 39/50 inside the hour
> 
> Awesome attempt for me, my fastest memo per cube ever at 44.22 sec per cube! PB time for 50 cubes, beats my previous 40/50 in 1h11
> 
> total time per cube is 75.04 which is also a PB


I just want to say I feel vindicated now! I was asked at US Nationals in 2012 what I thought the 1 hour limit on multi would be, and I said 60 cubes. And then I said "50 certainly - I'm CONVINCED that 50 will be done". That got a good bit of laughter.

Thank you, Shivam, for working toward proving me right.  Absolutely awesome job.


----------



## the super cuber (Nov 15, 2017)

Mike Hughey said:


> I just want to say I feel vindicated now! I was asked at US Nationals in 2012 what I thought the 1 hour limit on multi would be, and I said 60 cubes. And then I said "50 certainly - I'm CONVINCED that 50 will be done". That got a good bit of laughter.
> 
> Thank you, Shivam, for working toward proving me right.  Absolutely awesome job.


Haha thank you very much  I also believe that much more than 50 is surely possible given enough time, effort and dedication


----------



## T1_M0 (Nov 18, 2017)

Nailed it! Just one tiny mistake.


----------



## the super cuber (Nov 19, 2017)

Awesome attempt! 

41/47 in 56:53 [33:11 memo]

Memo: 33:11 [42.36/cube] 
Exec: 23:40. [30.21/cube]
Total time: 56:51 [72.57/cube, first sub 75!]

72.00/cube is needed to fit 50 cubes in an hour, 0.57/cube away


----------



## the super cuber (Nov 22, 2017)

39/48 in 57:07 [33:32]

Super attempt, most cubes I have ever sub houred  

50 cubes can be done in 59:29 at this speed!


Superb stats for me:

Memo: 33:32 (41.92/cube)
Exec: 23:35 (29.47/cube) 
Total: 57:07 (71.39/cube)

For reference my PB at 46 cubes was 57:47 until last week


----------



## the super cuber (Nov 23, 2017)

41/50 MBLD in 1:00:09 [34:13]

9 sec away from sub hour  30 points.

41.06 memo/cube, PB
31.13 exec/cube
72.18 total/cube

very happy to get an attempt this fast since there were an above average number of tough scrambles in this attempt!

I target 10 cube improvement per year, when I started MBLD in 2014 I got 10 cubes sub hour, 20 in 2015 and 30 in 2016 and 40 also in 2016  so my 2018 goal of 50 cubes is very close


----------



## the super cuber (Nov 29, 2017)

Feels awesome to finally pass a long sought milestone  50 cubes sub hour  second person ever to do it!

40/50 in 58:42 [34:27]

Had a lot of tough scrambles in there too, so quite happy with the time!

Memo: 34:27 [41.34/cube]
Exec: 24:15 [29.10/cube]
Total: 58:42 [70.44/cube] PB by almost 1 second

Now just have to catch up on accuracy


----------



## mark49152 (Nov 29, 2017)

Awesome Shivam! Keep at it, we want to see you do it in comp


----------



## the super cuber (Nov 30, 2017)

mark49152 said:


> Awesome Shivam! Keep at it, we want to see you do it in comp



thanks!


----------



## Gregory Alekseev (Dec 11, 2017)

31/40 57:33[32:52], not bad
horrible execution(also wasted 1 minute because of something stupid), decent accuracy for first sub-hour, and awesome memo splits


Spoiler: Splits and analysis



1-8: 5:30 - great
9-16: 5:49 - good
17-24: 6:09 - meh
1-24 review: 5:10(12.91s/cube) - super insane, wow, pb by 40s
25-32: 5:50 - great for the 4th pack
33-36: 2:27 - awesome
37-38: 1:18 - bad
39: 0:30 - good
40: 0:17 - good

Memo 49.3s/cube - amazing
Execution 37.03s/cube - terrible
2 DNFs due to forgetting, 7 DNFs by a few pieces for unknown reasons


----------



## Jacck (Dec 11, 2017)

8/8 in 45:56.49 (or a bit less - iPhone-Timer didn't stop)
8 different sizes: 30 mm to 56 mm (all sub Rubik's)
memo 25:55, scrambles from the weekly competition
previous pb for 8/8 (all the same size) was 45:59 


Spoiler: video


----------



## ican97 (Dec 26, 2017)

Luckily WR 13 at the time . I will try >30 cubes at my next comp.


----------



## Hazel (Dec 29, 2017)

My PB is 2/2 in ~12 minutes, and I just got a 3/4 in about ~30. hm.
EDIT: Oh hey, 400th post!


----------



## the super cuber (Jan 15, 2018)

First post on this thread in 2018 and I'm happy to say its a PB 






MBLD PB 46/48 in 58:37 [34:33]

44 points



UWR2, super happy with this attempt



dnfs off by 3 pieces each


----------



## Underwatercuber (Jan 21, 2018)

Just got 9/13 multi in 1:08.39! and I’m not sure what to think of it. Really bad recall meant I had a ton of time lost in execution, I had 5+ 1-2 minute pauses which killed sub hour. DNFs are
1. 2 flipped edges
2. Off by a 3cycle
3. Didn’t shoot to last corner target
4. Didn’t shoot to last edge target
Really dumb mistakes especially number 3 and 4. Going to work on finding a better way to remember parity (since I forgot it) I am pretty happy with the rest of this attempt though.


----------



## TheGrayCuber (Jan 23, 2018)

I did much first MBLD attempt in months, and got a 19/19 in 49:02!

This was the first attempt I had done with over 15 cubes and shattered my old PB of 14/14.


----------



## Fábio De'Rose (Jan 23, 2018)

6/15 in 54:54.

What went wrong: EVERYTHING. 

Hadn't done Multi in months. Serves me well.


----------



## Riddler97 (Jan 23, 2018)

Haven't posted in a while but had some pretty good results in the last week or so...

21/22 in 55:57 (25 secs off PB)
22/24 in 57:41

PB is 20/20 in 55:32, NR is 23 pts in 58:xx (for now)


----------



## Underwatercuber (Jan 24, 2018)

Multi pb. 12/13 in 59:02.11, same amount of points as previous pb but I beat the time by about 36 seconds. Dnf was my 3bld cube  I traced the last possible piece wrong :/ I memod and executed SB instead of SM. So 100% perfect execution and recall but the last letter was a mis-memo  still happy with the overall, 17 cubes is what I will be attempting next


----------



## Fábio De'Rose (Jan 26, 2018)

Getting back on the swing, lol. From this I'll probably jump into 15 cubes from now until I have them comfortably sub-hour.

7/10 in 47:03.49 [34.56.42]

Afterthoughts:

- I'm improving my letter pair list, and it kinda shows already. Some images are much clearer and show up easier.

- Added a new room and slightly adjusted others. Been forcing myself to spread individual cubes apart more, as well as have clearer divisions of Corners / Edges. Seems to work well.

- As a result, my memo/exec structure is much simpler, using packs of 4 cubes. Memo a pack, review. Memo another, review. Then review both and add the 9th cube on a separate room. Then I execute as 10 (3BLD), 9 and 1-8.

- My execution is all too safe and slow, but every now and then I'll pick up a good rhythm as my think-ahead is improving.

DNFs:

- Recall mistake which I thought I'd fixed like a goddamn genius but apparently was just channeling my inner scrambler instead.

- Seriously wrong comm, apparently, and forgot to flip an edge.

- Twisted a corner the wrong way around, rip.


----------



## abunickabhi (Jan 29, 2018)

the super cuber said:


> 41/50 MBLD in 1:00:09 [34:13]
> 
> 
> I target 10 cube improvement per year, when I started MBLD in 2014 I got 10 cubes sub hour, 20 in 2015 and 30 in 2016 and 40 also in 2016  so my 2018 goal of 50 cubes is very close



10 cube improvement per year, that's just too linear to be true!


----------



## abunickabhi (Jan 29, 2018)

the super cuber said:


> Haha thank you very much  I also believe that much more than 50 is surely possible given enough time, effort and dedication



A very good spirit of aiming for 50 cubes, there are so much more compressions and nuances in memorisation that can be done.
And execution is already improving due to 3bld blders sharing algs.


----------



## abunickabhi (Jan 29, 2018)

kamilprzyb said:


> *41/48 59:04*
> memo 37:27 46.8s/cube
> solve 21:37 27s/cube
> total 1:13.8s/cube
> ...



Go for 50 cubes in the competitions, in the next say 14 attempts in 7 competitions, do a 50 cube attempt at least 2-3 times.

Your execution is already good. 
All the best for the series of WR attacks in the next 4 months!

And also do livestreaming of your home MBLD attempts, if possible.


----------



## guysensei1 (Feb 4, 2018)

6/6 in 23:11, cool

I should attempt 11 or 12 to prepare for comp


----------



## kake123 (Feb 4, 2018)

guysensei1 said:


> 6/6 in 23:11, cool
> 
> I should attempt 11 or 12 to prepare for comp


Yeah, just go for it!


----------



## T1_M0 (Feb 10, 2018)

Official 20/21 59:49

Not even nr, I was really hoping it was 21/21. I forgot a few cubes in execution and spent much time trying to recall. Still I was blown away by the time (how slow it was).


----------



## TheCoolMinxer (Feb 10, 2018)

2/2 in 3:56 on one cube lol, it's fun


----------



## T1_M0 (Feb 11, 2018)

Fun fact: all my competition multi-blinds are over 59 minutes (not counting my 7-cube lol attempt that wasn't the best of 2)

9/11 59:47
12/19 1:00:00
14/19 1:00:00
20/21 59:05
20/21 59:49


----------



## Underwatercuber (Feb 14, 2018)

12/13 in 50:40.28. Tied 11 points again but still a pb by time. Memo was ~31 minutes. Bummer I messed up execution on that one cube :/ lots of pauses too but whatever, the road to 20 continues


----------



## Gregory Alekseev (Feb 18, 2018)

36/36 54:18[36:07]!!
Very happy and surprised about this attempt, PB by 6 points.


----------



## Riddler97 (Feb 20, 2018)

22/22 54:15

PB by 2 points. I was sick of my old PB (20/20 55:32) so I just went safe. I should be able to beat this soon.


----------



## cubeshepherd (Feb 20, 2018)

This is nothing compared to almost all the other posts, but my first unofficial attempt at Multi-Blind which was two months ago was 4/6 in 48:35.? It was much better then I thought it was going to be especially since I had only been doing 3x3 blind for a little over 1 and a half months before that. Hoping you get an official 6/6 in comp before US Nationals 2018.


----------



## cubeshepherd (Mar 5, 2018)

New MBLD PB! 5/5 in 26:53.73 Much faster then I thought is was going to be, but is could have been a couple minutes faster if I did not have as many pauses.
Next step/ goal is 7/7.


----------



## CarterK (Mar 5, 2018)

Did a random large multiBLD for fun and got 18/25 in 1:25:07. Pretty slow, but I'm happy with the result.


----------



## T1_M0 (Mar 24, 2018)

Today's achievement xd


----------



## cubeshepherd (Mar 29, 2018)

Yes!! 10/10 in 51:23.10 Memo was around 33.
First time attempting 10 cubes and I got a complete success. I really did not think that it was going to be 10/10 let alone sub 1 hour, but what a relief for me to have that done, and I am really happy with the result.


----------



## cubeshepherd (Apr 5, 2018)

First off, sorry for the double post, but I guess that I am the only one this last week with MBLD fails/success. 

I just did a 10 cube MBLD attempt, but I only got 8/10. The reason for this post in the BLD failure thread is because the only piece that I forgot to solve on both cubes was the "bld" corner . Had I remembered how to solve them "bld" it would have been 10/10. Also, memo was pretty slow.


----------



## Gregory Alekseev (Apr 7, 2018)

38/40 59:35!
I wanted to do a very safe attempt, but got it sub-hour somehow. Very nice execution(27.85s/cube)

Memo: 41:00(61.5s/cube)
Execution: 18:34(27.85s/cube)


Spoiler: Splits



1-8: 6:10
9-16: 6:54
17-24: 6:36

1-24 review: 5:43
safety reviews: 0:41
first 24 memorized in 26:30

25-32: 7:50(veery slow)
33-36: 3:36(very slow)
37-38: 1:17
33-38 quick review(lol idk why): 0:40

39: 0:42
40: 0:18

So as you can see I had problems with concentration in this attempt, it finished after first 24 cubes. But I still managed to memorize and solve last 16 cubes perfectly, both dnfs were in 1-24.

DNFs:
1. Forgot corners memo
2. Didn't pay attention to corner twist, so recalled it in a wrong direction


----------



## Fábio De'Rose (Apr 19, 2018)

Getting back to the Multi swing, and this time for real lmao

Been working on my images a lot recently and doing drills at least 3x a day. After some smaller attempts, I thought I'd try a safe 6 cube run to get a feel for how my new image set is working out like.

Well, I got 6/6 in 30:28  not necessarily good, but after checking out the splits I was actually happy. Total time per step:

11:28 - Memo 1 - 5
11:37 - Review 1 - 5
01:04 - 3BLD
06:17 - Execution 1 - 5

I want to get used to memo and review in packs of 5 right off the bat, aiming towards 21 cubes officially in the future.

Review was SLOW. New set of images and lack of practice, so no surprises. I first did a mental run, and then another looking at the cube so that's pretty much two reviews in one. Cutting this out will be easy in the future, wo I expect a massive drop in time.

Execution was also slow, but I did have a few pauses and took it super safe. I was confident in my memo for the most part, so didn't want to risk.

Edit: Later yesterday I did another try at 6 cubes:

3/6 in 24:03 [17:54]

Still reviewed, but rushed the memo a little bit more. I was honestly surprised because this attempt didn't feel faster in comparison to the precious one at all. DNFs were:

1) Accidental inverse of a corner comm;
2) Skipped an edge pair during memo somehow and
3) Royally messed up the execution. Tried to fix it, to no avail.

All and all, those seem to be rather easily fixable mistakes.

I'll try 8 cubes today. Working my way up to 15 sub hour within a couple weeks and trying to convince myself accuracy won't matter as much at the moment.


----------



## Fábio De'Rose (Apr 20, 2018)

So, 

7/8 in 40:17 [32:02]. The 3BLD cube was off by a flipped edge. 

Some considerations on this attempt:

1. Plenty of images took me the longest time to figure out during memo, which goes to show just how much I need to practice them. Ended up improvising a few, which I know is not at all good. 

2. I tried something which I actually used a few times for Speed Cards, which I nicknamed "moonwalking" and consists in executing the cubes in reverse order. It goes like this: Memo 1-7, Review 1-7, 3BLD, Execute 7-1. Can't say yet if this was helpful or not, but sure was interesting.

3. My Rooms are super messy  Still undecided on how to assess this, whether it is idea to have one room per cube (with separate sides for Edges and Corners) or if I should just keep filling them up as memo flows. 

4. When it comes to drilling images using Anki, having plain text for the "Answer" side of the flashcard is not being very effective. So I'm also in the process of adding real pictures to all my flashcards, which seems to have a better effect in the visualization aspect during practice.

5. It's a tough choice between accuracy and rushing during MBLD. On one hand I want to get faster, but on the other having bad accuracy is kinda disheartening. Trying to find a good balance here.


----------



## cubeshepherd (Apr 20, 2018)

Fábio De'Rose said:


> 3. My Rooms are super messy


I completely understand what you mean, but I would recommend that you pick up all the room really well before you do a MBLD attempt to that they are not messy when you are using them for MBLD Sorry!

Seriously though I personal use one room per cube and for corners I use the closet and edges I use the rest of the room, to keep thing different, (this method has helped me a lot and it is what I would recommend.
I am not at all great at MBLD, but if you were wondering on what other people use/how they use rooms then this is my 2 cents worth of information.


----------



## cubeshepherd (Apr 20, 2018)

New MBLD PB: 10/10 in 51:09.77[33:46.85] Although it is only a PB by 14 seconds, it is still a PB!

This attempt was sub SR which is really nice, plus if I get this same result (meaning 10/10) at my competition next month then I can for sure qualify for US Nationals 2018. I am most likely going to keep doing 10 cubes form now until the competition just to make sure that I am comfortable with it for the competition and also I would like to get sub 50/45:00 before the competition so that I have plenty of extra time in case something goes wrong during the attempt.


----------



## Fábio De'Rose (Apr 20, 2018)

Another shot at 8 cubes before moving back into double digits territory:

29:07.73 [22:09.94]

And uh... _Wow!_ I did not see this one coming lmao

I was actually kinda rushing and just hoping for sub-40 but somehow managed to get really in the zone during memo.

Execution was really bad and had lots of dumb pauses, but then again I had to improvise images that aren't very solid yet. 

Also made a more efficient distribution of images through my Rooms as per @cubesheperd 's advice, which also seemed to work very nicely. All my recall pauses were due to untrained / improvised images, so that should start changing soon.

DNFs were one flipped edge and one missed edge cycle, both on the last and 3BLD cubes.


----------



## Fábio De'Rose (Apr 23, 2018)

First attempt of the day:

10/12 in 58:34 [44:14]

Disappointing, to say the least. My images game needs serious work.

Second attempt, hours later:

11/12 in 52:34 [38:29]

A bit better, but still far from what I wanted. Images felt better, and the rearrangement of my Rooms is finally starting to settle, so I expect good progress as my images get more solid. The drill continues, and the next attempts should be at 15 Cubes.


----------



## cubeshepherd (May 7, 2018)

Yea! 10/10 MBLD in 49:52. Really happy with this since it is my first sub 50:00 MBLD attempt with 10/10 cubes.


----------



## Gregory Alekseev (May 9, 2018)

40/42 58:02[38:03], PB
DNFed 3bld cube, that costed 40 points 
But the time is good, I did a jump in speed recently so now I am able to do 42 sub-hour at safe speed  Very happy with it!


----------



## newtonbase (May 12, 2018)

I now have a nice set of matching magnetic Little Magics Should reduce execution errors. Just need to get the superglue off my fingers.


----------



## Duncan Bannon (May 13, 2018)

newtonbase said:


> Just need to get the superglue off my fingers.


 I know exactly how you feel!


----------



## cubeshepherd (May 14, 2018)

New 10/10 MBLD PB: 10/10 in 46:04.16 
I would really like to get the time under 45:00, and I would have gotten that had I not had a 1-2 minute pause to recall the last 2 cubes, but still really happy with the time as it is.


----------



## JustAnotherGenericCuber (May 19, 2018)

First attempt at multi: 2/2 in 12:43[10:01.65]
I see a wr in the making


----------



## cubeshepherd (May 24, 2018)

9/11 MBLD Fail. I am a little sad about this attempt because one of the DNF'd cubes was only off by 2 edges and if I had remembered that letter pair this attempt would have been a PB since it would have been 10/11.

But this was my first time trying 11 cube in MBLD so it not to disappointing, but I need to work on remembering everything better (like spending a little more time reviewing).
Also, I decided to switch to OP/OP for MBLD recently because I know that I will have a harder time trying to remember all the M2 algs and if I will have parity on a cube, at the competition that I am going to in a couple of day, so instead of worrying about parity and what not I am going to be using OP/OP this time around, especially since I get much more nervous in a competition, and this will be the first time competing in MBLD at a competition, so with all that combined I will stick with OP/OP.


----------



## kake123 (May 25, 2018)

23/25 MBLD in 1hr 2min 17.75s

Still need more practice to get back to my normal speed

Meanwhile, I already switched to the 8 pack cube arrangement that world class mblders use (formerly I used a mostly 6 cube per row style of memo)


----------



## kamilprzyb (May 28, 2018)

*44/48 58:28*
I decided to improve my speed, because with 48 cubes I can get a world record even with 3 rolling pops






memo: 37:50 47.3s/cube
execution: 20:38 25.7s/cube
total: 58:28 73s/cube

2nd best attempt overall, 4th 40+


Spoiler: memo splits



setting up the cubes 9s
1-8 5:29
9-16 5:11
17-24 5:06
1-24 5:01
25-32 5:37
33-40 5:57
41-44 2:30
44-48 2:44


----------



## kake123 (May 28, 2018)

Some okay-ish mbld practice,

25/25 1hr 1min 11.11s (last Saturday)
19/25 58:52.17 (Today, 3 of the dnfs were due to flimsy execution)


----------



## Fábio De'Rose (May 29, 2018)

3/5, official, ultra safe fail. Massively dumb execution errors cost me 1st place


----------



## FastCubeMaster (May 29, 2018)

Fábio De'Rose said:


> 3/5, official, ultra safe fail. Massively dumb execution errors cost me 1st place


Lol I know how you feel. I had like 12mins or something left to get a 3 pointer for second place once and I got 1/3 rip.
Sometimes being too safe messes you up.


----------



## kake123 (May 29, 2018)

Some more mbld practice today:
22/25 58:54.76
22/28 1hr 2min 10.79s (flimsy execution errors)


----------



## kake123 (May 31, 2018)

27/29 mbld 1hr 51.28s (~20min execution, which is really good for me)


----------



## JustAnotherGenericCuber (Jun 9, 2018)

2/2 in 9:36.06[6:46.19]
2 for 2 in multi attempts so far, beat previous memo by 3:15 lol


----------



## arquillian (Jun 18, 2018)

Official 25/25 56:03 at Tarnby Cube Traef 2018.
Should be NR2, CR6, WR16 when uploaded


----------



## pinser (Jul 4, 2018)

29/33 in 1:10:19 [50:35/19:44]. First attempt at 33 cubes and I used 32 new rooms. Pretty happy about this since the most cubes I had attempted prior to this was 25.


----------



## lucarubik (Aug 21, 2018)

how to recognize the cut between corners and edges (or the other way around) if you are using a 2 letters 1 image memorizing method?


----------



## TheGrayCuber (Aug 21, 2018)

lucarubik said:


> how to recognize the cut between corners and edges (or the other way around) if you are using a 2 letters 1 image memorizing method?


Put the corner images and edge images in different locations.


----------



## Keroma12 (Aug 21, 2018)

lucarubik said:


> how to recognize the cut between corners and edges (or the other way around) if you are using a 2 letters 1 image memorizing method?


If you mean you are concatenating memo, like AB CD E|F GH IJ KL MN NO, then you can make the parity pair big or shiny or bloody or something like that.


----------



## lucarubik (Aug 22, 2018)

got occam's razored pretty hard #disappointed


----------



## Gregory Alekseev (Nov 20, 2018)

It seems that nobody posts in this thread so I'll post a PB:
41/42 59:49 
39:42 memo, 20:07 exec.
40 points! Unfortunately not on cam 
Memo was a bit slow, I went safe and had problems with concentration

I have an official attempt this Friday, I will attempt 42 there


----------



## mark49152 (Nov 20, 2018)

Random observation from WCA rankings: multiblind PRs increase close to exponentially. Of those competitors with PR >=N points, 40-48% have PR >=(N+5). That holds from 5 all the way to 30 points.

That's probably not surprising, but still I found it interesting.


----------



## abunickabhi (Nov 22, 2018)

mark49152 said:


> Random observation from WCA rankings: multiblind PRs increase close to exponentially. Of those competitors with PR >=N points, 40-48% have PR >=(N+5). That holds from 5 all the way to 30 points.
> 
> That's probably not surprising, but still I found it interesting.



Amazing stat yo!


----------



## Keroma12 (Feb 20, 2019)

Maybe nobody posts here because there's too much overlap with the success/failures threads? This result feels like neither, so I'll put it here.

Missed PR by doing the final comm backwards, and missed NR by an additional flipped edge (not sure if I missed it, tracing error, or exec error).






19/21 in 59:09 [40:50; 18:19]
2:49/cube [1:56/cube; 52/cube]
Memo was slow but I knew I wasn't in a rush; exec was decent, and would have been 50/cube without the recall pause at the end.


----------



## JG Cubing (Mar 5, 2019)

I got a 8/8 success! This is pb for me by 5 points, I'm just starting to get into mbld.


----------



## ImmolatedMarmoset (Mar 5, 2019)

JG Cubing said:


> I got a 8/8 success! This is pb for me by 5 points, I'm just starting to get into mbld.


Awesome!


----------



## Last Layer King (Mar 12, 2019)

Won multi blind in comp last weekend! 
9/10 58:06


----------



## Paulcuber3 (May 29, 2019)

Beat my previous PB by 4 points the other day with a 37/37 in 59:05+!!! I'm super hyped to have gotten a perfect success like this, although now I'm attempting 41 cubes and it's going to be a lot harder to fit them all sub-hour...


----------



## Dylan Swarts (May 31, 2019)

got a 7/7 in 21:27[13:35] which is my first attempt at 7. (because I usually do 8 or 9, never did 7) and I used some recently learned comms as I am transitioning from Orozco to 3 style. Very happy that exec went so well and the memo is decent too!


----------



## Dylan Swarts (Jun 2, 2019)

So on my 'journey' to get some 9/9's so I can increase my number of cubes, I just got a 8/9 in 26:29[16:27] Cube 3: UF and UB flipped. Which, by time, is a new PB by 6 minutes. The average memo per cube is sub 2 which is pretty cool. Execution could've been faster but since I started learning 3 style algs for corners, I went slower during those algs and almost messed up one aswell. My 3bld has recently gotten faster and so I think that played its part in all this. 
This is also my second 8/9 so I am quite happy with this. Kinda hating how easy the memo is for 9 cubes and it takes only 30 mins so I keep up my big attempts every now and then to get used to those rooms.


----------



## Dylan Swarts (Jun 7, 2019)

Finally! A PB on Multi! For some reason it is so hard for me to get 100% on these small numbers.

9/9 in 30:52[20:12]

When I get another 2 or 3 9/9's I will move on to 10. Kinda sad how short this takes me but I fail 100% on it lol.


----------



## jronge94 (Jun 7, 2019)

Dylan Swarts said:


> Finally! A PB on Multi! For some reason it is so hard for me to get 100% on these small numbers.
> 
> 9/9 in 30:52[20:12]
> 
> When I get another 2 or 3 9/9's I will move on to 10. Kinda sad how short this takes me but I fail 100% on it lol.



I don't see any reason to not immediatly go for let's say 15 cubes. You're fast enough. And it's nice to push yourself, by doing bigger attempts you'll by default also increase accuracy on smaller attempts.
Getting N/N before moving on is just holding you back. Remember that eg 13/15 will get you a better score at a comp than 10/10

Disclaimer: this is an opinion


----------



## Dylan Swarts (Jun 7, 2019)

Haha Yeah thanks. I do often do bigger attempt. I did an ao5 this week with a 14, 10 and 9 cube attempt. Sometimes I do 12. Also did a 20 cube before but didnt sub hour(didnt think i would anyway just wanted to see the result, was 16/20 1:30:xy)


----------



## Dylan Swarts (Jun 23, 2019)

Multi-BLD fail
11/18 in 57:58[39:59]
Cube 4: recalled IM TH DF SK instead of TH ID DF SK
Cube 6: swapped two letter pairs around again. realised like 10 mins later and after finishing my other cubes I came back to it and probably messed up a bit whilst reversing and fixing; 3e
Cube 9: BD edge flipped.. Didn't see it.
Cube 11: an exec error somewhere and LF flipped from start; 3e
Cube 12: some inverse comm somewhere, 3c
Cube 16: it fell off the table... while I was picking up cube 15.... oof, second time dropping a cube. Will not make this mistake again soon.
Cube 18: 3bld cube and I probs twisted wrong or I missed in memo or something

Think all the exec mistakes are because of the insane speed I was going so I could sub hour. avg exec per cube is just just over a minute.
Memo errors are stupid idk why I miss flips now so much.. 3 in this attempt.


----------



## Dylan Swarts (Jun 27, 2019)

okayy, no one posts anything here so I will go ahead and post my Multi-BLD attempt I just finished.
13/15 in 41:41[25:18] (a minute faster than yesterday's 11/13)
*Errors:*
Cube 5: some exec error. Can be solved with [S', U2] which isnt a 3 style comm with UF so Idk what happened lol.
Cube 15: 3bld cube, also exec, 3c
no memo or tracing errors! despite memo'ing so damn fast (besides one I found while reviewing)

Definitely a massive improvement recently. 15 days ago I did an 11/14 in 54 mins (was a bit slower than usually) but in two weeks I improved greatly.
Seeing as I only started multi-BLD this year, and only started being serious in about mid February, I think I have progressed quite quickly and can't wait to see what I accomplish in the next half year. As soon as I get a good result with 18 cubes, I will start trying to sub hour 20 cubes. My goal is to sub hour 25 cubes by the end of this year, but I think that will come sooner than I expected when I set this goal a while ago.


----------



## Zagros (Jun 30, 2019)

2/2 MBLD success my first try. 28 minutes lol


----------



## M O (Jul 14, 2019)

Gonna do Multiblind attempts daily
Goal: NR (19/20)
Day 1: 3/4 in 25:43


----------



## wearephamily1719 (Jul 15, 2019)

My best is 0/0 0:0.01.


----------



## M O (Jul 15, 2019)

7/9 in 46:49


----------



## Dylan Swarts (Jul 16, 2019)

Goodness that's impressive.. so quickly. I need to start practising harder... well done!


----------



## M O (Jul 16, 2019)

4/13 in 1:03 :/
Remembered all of my memo, all dnfs were 2-4 edges


----------



## M O (Jul 17, 2019)

9/13 (1:00)


----------



## 2018AMSB02 (Jul 17, 2019)

I just started doing BLD, so I try and do MBLD as well. I can to BLD in around 6 minutes, but because you only have ten minutes per cube in multi blind, I am limited to only 20 minutes when I try two cubes. For some reason this throws me off, and I am always still on memo at about 15 minutes, and I am not the fastest at execution, so I usually ditch the second cube and get 1 out of two, so that's still my PB. Im doing one attempt per week, just in the weekly forum competition.


----------



## Dylan Swarts (Jul 18, 2019)

PingPongCuber said:


> I just started doing BLD, so I try and do MBLD as well. I can to BLD in around 6 minutes, but because you only have ten minutes per cube in multi blind, I am limited to only 20 minutes when I try two cubes. For some reason this throws me off, and I am always still on memo at about 15 minutes, and I am not the fastest at execution, so I usually ditch the second cube and get 1 out of two, so that's still my PB. Im doing one attempt per week, just in the weekly forum competition.


1/2 is considered a DNF for the reason that someone can just do 3bld and ignore the other. 2/4 or 28/56 is considered 0 points (number solved minus number of DNFs) which counts as a sucess, but not 1/2.


----------



## AlphaCuber is awesome (Jul 19, 2019)

1/2 is not considered a success because the event is multi blind and you haven't solved multiple cubes blindfolded also when doing at home attempts you can go over the time limit to practice


----------



## 2018AMSB02 (Jul 19, 2019)

AlphaCuber is awesome said:


> 1/2 is not considered a success because the event is multi blind and you haven't solved multiple cubes blindfolded also when doing at home attempts you can go over the time limit to practice


Most of my attempts are during the weekly competition, so I don't think I can go over the time limit, but thanks anyway.


----------



## M O (Jul 21, 2019)

10/13 (53:58)


----------



## Dylan Swarts (Jul 22, 2019)

16/16 in 46:02[30:20] Overall PB! Very happy besides for my camera dying on me.. so disappointing


----------



## Clément B. (Jul 25, 2019)

I want to get into MBLD, but I'd rather have all the same cubes.
Should I get something like the little magic, the meilong or is anything better ?
What would you recommend ?


----------



## Dylan Swarts (Jul 25, 2019)

IMO i would pick between Meilong MF3RS1 or YLM. Depends on preference and price since Meilongs are cheaper by a bit compared to the rest. Especially if you buy a lot then the difference is quite big. So yeah, whatever you prefer between those. I execute 3 style algs fine with ylm and mf3rs1. Don't have Meilong.


----------



## NathanaelCubes (Jul 25, 2019)

I prefer the Yuxin Little magic over both of those, even though it is a little bit pricier. I would get them off the cubicle when they are on sale for 2.99 each. The Meilong is too uncontrollable for me, and I don't like the MF3RS.


----------



## Dylan Swarts (Jul 27, 2019)

17/20 in 55:35[35:26]. Soo Happy I sub houred (with quite some time left) Didn't expect it to be this fast. 1 min exec/ cube which is on the slower side of average but I used many comms which I usually skip over from chickening out. Glad to see I didn't mess any up, only forgot a move in undoing setup. One tracking error resulting in 2 twisted corners. One exec error on Cube 1, few edges. Will probably dwell around 17-21 on big attempts for now, do some 11 cube attempts to expand my n/n results, which is like accuracy practice so why not. I'm beginning to think having a 1:30 3bld average might stop me from getting very fast at mbld, obviously 3 style is probably something I should start thinking about and focusing on more, and for memo I guess I can just stick to practicing multi and trying to memo more cubes before reviewing etc..


----------



## teboecubes (Aug 4, 2019)

idk if videos are allowed here or if thats just for the video gallery, but a few days ago I got my first 2/2 MULTIBLIND SUCCESS!!!


----------



## M O (Aug 5, 2019)

official 8/11


----------



## T1_M0 (Aug 9, 2019)

It's been a while but I haven't even shared this


----------



## Dylan Swarts (Aug 10, 2019)

Okay so I am back again. Recently school started up and I kinda got busy with that, obviously couldn't do 5 or 6 mbld attempts each week and kept to like 1 or 2. Around the same time I started getting very bad solves, like 5/10, a 3 pointer, 4 pointer. This week Tuesday I started again and decided to do an attempt every day besides for Mondays. Obviously some days I would skip out if I don't have time, but that was the goal anyway. Again I got bad results, finally an okay 10/12 which was quite slow. Then the following day an 11/17 with many different errors. Maybe I am stressing myself because there are now others going after the same record as I am. Or, like a friend of mine suggested, the dip in the learning curve. 
Anyway, pointless story over.

I did back-to-back MBLD attempts today, in total using all my rooms. I did a 14 cube attempt first and then 13. It was a fun experience and the results were actually not totally all that bad.
11/14 in 36:56[22:55] with small errors (can't remember them all atm)
10/13 in 34:10[22:03] with multiple errors on each cube. Cube 1: memo'd corners incorrectly, did a comm wrong, recalled 2 edge pairs out of order; Cube 11: forgot to entirely undo setup moves on corners and recalled 2 pairs out of order; Cube 13: possibly an inverse comm or exec error


----------



## kake123 (Aug 13, 2019)

22/27 mbld 57:25.85

Memo was solid, but the mistakes were most likely execution errors


----------



## kake123 (Aug 15, 2019)

26/29 mbld 58:21.90

Spent a minute trying to recall the corners of a cube, but could not.

Memo was 32min, very close to 1min per cube.


----------



## Keroma12 (Aug 20, 2019)

First 31-cube multi attempt. Time was quite good and I didn't feel particularly rushed, so hopefully I can get this sub-hour soon.
(24/31 in 60:30)


----------



## Dylan Swarts (Aug 21, 2019)

17/20 in 54:45[36:49]
PB3 atm. Very happy with the result. Despite being so late at night, I feel I did very well and even though memo was slower than my previous 20 cube attempt by 80 seconds, I managed to execute 2 minutes faster(have been avging 50 for exec for the last week) 

Also now have 4 or 5 consecutive MBLD results that have been 12 or more pts, meaning I sub-AfR'ed 4 or 5 MBLD's in a row. Very happy, just need to get a comp and officially get the record now...


----------



## Keroma12 (Aug 22, 2019)

Second 31-cube multi attempt. A minute faster, so within the hour, and a PB... with 5 DNFs. Need to work on accuracy.
(26/31 in 59:29)


----------



## kake123 (Aug 26, 2019)

26/29 mbld 59:39.49
Another decent 29 cube attempt


----------



## kake123 (Aug 27, 2019)

26/29 mbld 59:10.35


----------



## M O (Aug 29, 2019)

do yall think I can get 20 Points without comms?


----------



## zman (Aug 29, 2019)

13/16 in 48:33.23[31:55.29]

3rd 16 cube attempt. Not a great amount of points but I'm really happy with the time. Sub 2 memo per cube and almost sub 1 exec per cube, 12 minutes faster than my previous 16 cube attempt, and close to my pb of 11/12 in 44 min.



M O said:


> do yall think I can get 20 Points without comms?



Yes, however its recommended to learn commutators right away


----------



## Dylan Swarts (Aug 29, 2019)

M O said:


> do yall think I can get 20 Points without comms?



If you can execute each cube in about 1 minute then you should be fine, especially if you memo quite fast and can memo 20 cubes sub 35. Though, LEARN 3-Style. Heheh



zman said:


> 13/16 in 48:33.23[31:55.29]
> 
> 3rd 16 cube attempt. Not a great amount of points but I'm really happy with the time. Sub 2 memo per cube and almost sub 1 exec per cube, 12 minutes faster than my previous 16 cube attempt, and close to my pb of 11/12 in 44 min.


Woah, we like so close to the same speed. I am now sub 2 /cube for memo and exec has suddenly dropped to sub 55/50. When did you start multi-BLDing?


----------



## Dylan Swarts (Aug 29, 2019)

15/17 in 49:02[32:00]
Not very happy since I had to review over again because I kept forgetting memo, struggled through exec aswell to recall.
Still a massively good result, being sub AfR and all, but didn't feel good at all, obviously slow too because of forgetting memo and wasting many time on reviews


----------



## zman (Aug 30, 2019)

Dylan Swarts said:


> Woah, we like so close to the same speed. I am now sub 2 /cube for memo and exec has suddenly dropped to sub 55/50. When did you start multi-BLDing?



I started doing BLD in february and did my first mbld 5/5 in early april. i did an 8/10 late april then i didnt cube for like 1.5 months lol. got an 11/12 in june, took another break, then started doing 16 cube attempts in late july. still havent beaten the 11/12 but im getting there . im probably gonna work on getting my 3 style faster than my m2/op before i do more cubes


----------



## Dylan Swarts (Aug 30, 2019)

zman said:


> I started doing BLD in february and did my first mbld 5/5 in early april. i did an 8/10 late april then i didnt cube for like 1.5 months lol. got an 11/12 in june, took another break, then started doing 16 cube attempts in late july. still havent beaten the 11/12 but im getting there . im probably gonna work on getting my 3 style faster than my m2/op before i do more cubes


Goodness that's fast. I've been doing multi since January, only started doing bld more often in January but could do it last year sometime. I am learning corner 3 style atm and using Orozco currently. The speed you have gotten this far is insane...


----------



## zman (Aug 30, 2019)

Dylan Swarts said:


> Goodness that's fast. I've been doing multi since January, only started doing bld more often in January but could do it last year sometime. I am learning corner 3 style atm and using Orozco currently. The speed you have gotten this far is insane...



thanks! how far are you through 3 style corners?


----------



## Dylan Swarts (Aug 31, 2019)

zman said:


> thanks! how far are you through 3 style corners?


Well, The PB List link in my signature has a tab for it and you'll see all of them I know so far, although about 10 or so aren't filled in yet. I'm kind of trying my own things like when I'm at school and then if I find something bad over and over, I'll use the alg from Graham's list. Or I just learn them off there. Don't do cancellations yet which means I would do R U':[R' D R, U2] a U3 here in the end, but that I will sort out later. I know 4 letters of edges


----------



## Dylan Swarts (Aug 31, 2019)

16/21 in 56:58[37:20]
....eh I am not happy because this ties AfR in points but is 7 minutes too slow..
Cube 2: Inserted an edge flipped, forgot corners during exec (rarely forget memo)
Cube 11: Did a U instead of U2 in l' U D':[R D R', U2]
Cube 16: Just some exec stuff but 4 top edges off and top corners and 2 on bottom, probably an extra U somewhere..
Cube 20: Think I totally forgot a letterpair or just recalled something else, few edges.
Cube 21: 3bld cube, I inserted an edge flipped...

Overall it is pretty okay, decent amount of time left actually, but I struggled to focus a lot even though it's a nice Saturday morning and I slept well enough. Many of these errors are pretty stupid really, probably next time I hope I can try to sub 55 this and get like 17 cubes solved atleast.


----------



## zman (Sep 1, 2019)

12/16 in 47:22[27:39]
Not too happy with the points but very happy with the memo time. 1:43 per cube, 17 seconds faster than last 16 cube pb. However i forgot a few pairs and paused a lot making my exec really slow. I forgot the pairs because i use really dumb words for AH, OW, OH, AW, WO, etc which is basically just “[thing] says AH” which is stupid and not easy to remember which pair it is. Ill work on my words and next attempt i should have better recall


----------



## zman (Sep 4, 2019)

13/16 in 52:48(31:40)
Another 10 pointer  exec was pretty slow because i was tired and was having some recall issues. I ended up partially forgetting edge memo for two cubes, and i missed a flipped edge in another. Hopefully ill pb next time


----------



## Dylan Swarts (Sep 7, 2019)

*16/19* Multi-BLD
Not all that amazing in points, albeit sub AfR, the time is INCREDIBLE! *45:43[30:48]*
I can't believe I memo'd 19 cubes in just 30 minutes.
That's *1:37/cube*
Exec is insane aswell. expected about 16 mins exec, not 14:54
That's *47.05/cube*

I wasn't rushing memo or anything at all. It just went so fast. Working on this I should be able to do 23-25 cubes in one hour. Which was actually the goal of the YEAR, since like 3 months ago. So that shows how fast I have improved. I don't even know half of 3 style concerning 3x3. Should probably focus on that?
*Errors*: Cube 18: thought I didn't execute the last edge letter, but did, so yeah, 3e. 
Cube 14: Didn't do/ inversed the last edge alg, 3e.
Cube 16: Last executed cube, some kind of exec error on corners, because when redoing scramble, I solved it. 3c.

Happy to see that with speed and increasing cubes, my accuracy stays in ratio.


----------



## zman (Sep 9, 2019)

13/16 in 51:12(32:29)

Another. 10. Pointer. My 5th one and my 4th 13/16. Its getting really tempting to try and do more cubes to get a better pb but id like to get good at 3 style before i add cubes


----------



## Jacck (Sep 9, 2019)

multi-shape-blind 

Clock-Pyraminx-222
01.09.2019 3/3 18:15 [ca. 10:00] (first attempt at all and not an video)

Clock-Pyraminx-222-Kilominx
09.09.2019 4/4 24:35,52[12:38] (5th attempt)


Spoiler: Video


----------



## M O (Sep 10, 2019)

new potential event XD multiblind with unique puzzle shapes


----------



## zman (Sep 20, 2019)

14/16 in 50:58.15(34:05.14)

PB finally! Very happy with this and a good last mbld before comp. Speed is nothing special but I’m not too worried about that. DNFs were a one mover on the 3bld cube and recalling HK instead of HC. I decided to upload this one to youtube


----------



## Dylan Swarts (Sep 22, 2019)

I decided to do a very large multi-bld that I know I couldn't possibly subhour. I asked a bunch of people to pick a number between 21 and 42. Then worked out the average of that. It came to 33 cubes. So here it is: 33 Cubes Multi-BLD Attempt




The accuracy on this is insane. I am really surprised.
Errors:
Cube 1: some exec like usual, 5e; Cube 5: did a 2 swap and inserted it back wrong way; Cube 6: did edge parity alg wrong way. 3e; Cube 9: recalled IP and HO wrong way round


----------



## Dylan Swarts (Sep 23, 2019)

New PB Single, by time!
17/18 in 43:33[28:38] beating a 16/16 in 46:02[30:20]
Quite happy. The only error I had made was messing up the comm [U, L' E L] by doing the U and then somehow going into another, but similar comm and yeah, I kinda knew I made a mistake but wasn't sure what I had to do to fix it so yeah.
Still undecisive about the amount I should do for my upcoming competition in October, all I need is 11+ points to break AfR. Probably not going to do anything lower than 18.


----------



## BradyCubes08 (Sep 23, 2019)

My pb is 5/5 in 26:10
I know I could easily get a 9 cube attempt sub hour but I haven't anything good with 9 yet
6/9 49:52
5/9 46:30
5/9 48:27
I also have tried 6, and 7 but not 8 yet so I will try that in the near future
My top 3 MBLD:
5/5 26:10
6/7 38:52
5/6 30:13


----------



## Dylan Swarts (Oct 2, 2019)

Heyo everyone, I need a bit of advice on multibld hardware...

Currently I own 25 x MF3RS1. I average 1:05-1:10 on 3bld and I could say I average 11 points on multi. I do 20 cube attempts in about 50 minutes. I execute about 53s per cube during multi, but can be pushed to high/mid 40s. I strive to be one of the best multi-blinders within the next 2-3 years in the world. My main for 3bld is currently gts1/meilong. I know full 3 style corners (recently finished learning all) and use Orozco for edges. Planning on finishing edges 3 style this year, or Jan 2020. I prefer cubes for blind that do not corner twist AT ALL(my mf3rs dont corner twist) and they mustn't be too loose.

*Question: What cube would you suggest I purchase?* I do not have a limitless budget, but I can spend up to 100USD if it is neccessary... I do not think I yet need main worthy cubes like mf3rs3s or something heavy like that, but It could be considered and I could start purchasing such cubes, and eventually get off of my mf3rs's.
I own a YLM, Meilong, MF3RS, MF3RS2 and between them I do not know which is the best. The meilong is the cheapest and I do very much like it, but I do not think it could serve as a good cube in the future. The YLM's I've come across all corner twist too easily for my liking.. The MF3RS is very good for my current stage in multibld, as meilong would be, but already lockups are forming from my increasing TPS and E/S moves during edges. The MF3RS2 is a good cube, but I've had corner twists on it also a few times. Price is also a factor. 1 MF3RS = 3.6USD whilst 1 MF3RS*2* = 6USD (cubezz.com) which makes a big difference once you raise the number of cubes..

Ultimately, I do not know if purchasing another 20-25 MF3RS in total is a good idea, when I will probably need to upgrade at some point when I get too fast for them. Also, having a mixture of cubes will probably throw me off, partly why I don't want to start buying Meilongs now and using them with my MF3RS's.

Any opinions are encouraged, I would like to hear what you think about the situation. Thanks


----------



## ImmolatedMarmoset (Oct 2, 2019)

Dylan Swarts said:


> Heyo everyone, I need a bit of advice on multibld hardware...
> 
> Currently I own 25 x MF3RS1. I average 1:05-1:10 on 3bld and I could say I average 11 points on multi. I do 20 cube attempts in about 50 minutes. I execute about 53s per cube during multi, but can be pushed to high/mid 40s. I strive to be one of the best multi-blinders within the next 2-3 years in the world. My main for 3bld is currently gts1/meilong. I know full 3 style corners (recently finished learning all) and use Orozco for edges. Planning on finishing edges 3 style this year, or Jan 2020. I prefer cubes for blind that do not corner twist AT ALL(my mf3rs dont corner twist) and they mustn't be too loose.
> 
> ...


meilong+light magnets. costs about 60 from zcube for cubes and then another 30-40 for magnets. Takes a while, but magnetic meilong are the best.


----------



## Dylan Swarts (Oct 2, 2019)

ImmolatedMarmoset said:


> meilong+light magnets. costs about 60 from zcube for cubes and then another 30-40 for magnets. Takes a while, but magnetic meilong are the best.


what number of cubes are you working at here?


----------



## Dylan Swarts (Oct 2, 2019)

18/19 Multi-Blind Personal Best!
52:12[35:06]
Must admit that this was very slow, more so on memo I believe. Hopefully it is because I'm just tired after a long day back at school. My goal was just to get a result better than AfR so.. goal achieved . The accuracy is pretty cool though, since I was using quite a lot of comms, not 100% confident though and not using all my corner comms just yet. The error, not surprisingly, was leaving out the last two moves of UFR-FRD-DBL with a kinda complicated r2/U/D move set (not really complicated but yeh), because I got confused with a similar comm I learned only 5 days ago and executed 2 cubes back.. So yeah, pretty happy that my memo accuracy is also good, even if it was slower. Made one memo error but for some reason just knew it wasn't that piece and knew exactly that it was DBL instead of DBR.


----------



## ImmolatedMarmoset (Oct 2, 2019)

Dylan Swarts said:


> what number of cubes are you working at here?


i thought maybe around 40 cubes. Also, big GJ on multi PB! do you think you’ll be prepped enough for your next comp?


----------



## Dylan Swarts (Oct 3, 2019)

ImmolatedMarmoset said:


> i thought maybe around 40 cubes. Also, big GJ on multi PB! do you think you’ll be prepped enough for your next comp?


Woah, a lot of cubes, but yeah I saw that even 36 cubes aren't that expensive, because by then it is 0.92 USD per cube which is insane lol. Where do I get magnets? (sorry I've never dealt with magnetization) and is zcube very trustworthy?

Thx! I hope I am ready. I think I will do 19 cubes, maybe 20. I just need to stay calm and focused through the event, especially during execution, since I make most of my errors there..


----------



## ImmolatedMarmoset (Oct 3, 2019)

Dylan Swarts said:


> Woah, a lot of cubes, but yeah I saw that even 36 cubes aren't that expensive, because by then it is 0.92 USD per cube which is insane lol. Where do I get magnets? (sorry I've never dealt with magnetization) and is zcube very trustworthy?
> 
> Thx! I hope I am ready. I think I will do 19 cubes, maybe 20. I just need to stay calm and focused through the event, especially during execution, since I make most of my errors there..


yes, zcube is very trustworthy. I have ordered with them 3 times and I have had great service each time. Shipping is a bit expensive tho. I would buy magnets from omomagnets for cheapness: http://www.omomagnets.com/index.php?controller=omoproduct&id_product=1401 or http://www.omomagnets.com/index.php?controller=omoproduct&id_product=833 depending on what magnet strength you prefer. N35 is substantially weaker than the N52 but are both good.


----------



## jo1215 (Oct 3, 2019)

Dylan Swarts said:


> Heyo everyone, I need a bit of advice on multibld hardware...
> 
> Currently I own 25 x MF3RS1. I average 1:05-1:10 on 3bld and I could say I average 11 points on multi. I do 20 cube attempts in about 50 minutes. I execute about 53s per cube during multi, but can be pushed to high/mid 40s. I strive to be one of the best multi-blinders within the next 2-3 years in the world. My main for 3bld is currently gts1/meilong. I know full 3 style corners (recently finished learning all) and use Orozco for edges. Planning on finishing edges 3 style this year, or Jan 2020. I prefer cubes for blind that do not corner twist AT ALL(my mf3rs dont corner twist) and they mustn't be too loose.
> 
> ...


I second using zcube for the cubes, and you can find magnets for very cheap on ebay.
1000 4x2 n35 magnets for $13.63 USD (for 40 cubes you would need 1920 magnets) 
4x2 n35 are a good strength and size in the meilong.


----------



## ImmolatedMarmoset (Oct 3, 2019)

jo1215 said:


> I second using zcube for the cubes, and you can find magnets for very cheap on ebay.
> 1000 4x2 n35 magnets for $13.63 USD (for 40 cubes you would need 1920 magnets)
> 4x2 n35 are a good strength and size in the meilong.


problem is that’s not reliable. often those magnets will be 1.6 or 1.7 by 4 and you don’t know what you’re getting.


----------



## Dylan Swarts (Oct 4, 2019)

Also, shipping 40 meilongs to South Africa is 52usd so.. but yeah, still 30 usd cheaper than no shipping on cubezz


----------



## ImmolatedMarmoset (Oct 4, 2019)

Dylan Swarts said:


> Also, shipping 40 meilongs to South Africa is 52usd so.. but yeah, still 30 usd cheaper than no shipping on cubezz


yup. an extra 52 usd? that sucks.


----------



## jo1215 (Oct 5, 2019)

ImmolatedMarmoset said:


> problem is that’s not reliable. often those magnets will be 1.6 or 1.7 by 4 and you don’t know what you’re getting.


either way, they would still be good in the meilong


----------



## Dylan Swarts (Oct 5, 2019)

18/20 Multi-Blind in 57:24[38:37] (PB5 atm)
Slow as heck but it is pretty late and I was exhausted even before starting. Seeing as I had so little time left, I might not do 20 for comp.. maybe 19. Memo for this attempt is pretty bad, almost 2 minutes a cube, but I was using my less used rooms so I can be a little forgiving. Exec is meh, should've been a bit faster but whatever. Hopefully going to do another attempt tomorrow morning and I'll post if it worthy of being posted.


----------



## Dylan Swarts (Oct 6, 2019)

Again 18/20 Multi-Blind but in 50:18[33:14]
Memo was better, as was exec. I'm still happy because last night was my first 18/20 so this is cool to get my second. Errors were memoing AU instead of UA lol. and the other was undoing setup moves incorrect on UFR-RBU-DFL.
Don't know if I'll do this for comp, it is between 19 and 20 now, have just under 2 weeks to decide..


----------



## Dylan Swarts (Oct 13, 2019)

Well, it is I again.
19/20 Multi-BLD PB in 52:12[34:03]
My second ever 19/20, got the other one a few days ago, I believe my previous attempt at that.
This one is faster by a minute.
Also sub-5 on memo + review 1-4 PB.
Error is dumb and on the weirdest cube too. There were a total of *7* edge letters, no kidding. IH WU MV H but the H was supposed to be an F. I feel very stupid that I did this one the easiest cube to memo. It was the 18th cube but still lol.

Competition in 7 days. Nervous, with good reason, but I just need to chill and pretend that I'm doing an attempt at home. Feeling okay to do 20 but slightly wondering if time will be an issue..


----------



## PugCuber (Oct 14, 2019)

Got my first Official MBLD Success. 2/2 in 9:02.
Done at 345 Cube Day Allen.


----------



## fun at the joy (Nov 13, 2019)

I just did a MultiBLD attempt: 6/7 in 56:03 (actually really slow)
It was my first bigger MultiBLD attempt in like 5 months (usually 2 cubes on weekly comp where I somehow always dnf)
Unfortunately I made a dumb mistake. On my 3BLD I didn't memo my last edge target but knew the piece and guessed the wrong sticker, off by 2 FE
Still happy about that result, PB is 5/5 in around 47min. This attempt had potential but I'll break that PB next time (hopefully).


----------



## Dylan Swarts (Nov 18, 2019)

Okay so my school finished up for the year and I have about 1.75 months left until 10th Grade starts (joy!) and so after basically taking a month break from multi (still did weeklies and 1 or two others) I have decided to jump back fully into practice. I want to start by putting 2 memo rooms into one physical room, since using 1 is making it very hard to get more rooms. Still learning 3 style, corners done but still unsteady and not always fully committed. Edges are progressing but I've got a long way to go still. That I wish to complete learning by the end of 2019 and hopefully fully advance to using 3 style for 3bld. This hopefully will speed up multi exec by a lot so that I can memo more cubes. With practice I believe my memo will also quickly drop and I can fit more cubes into the hour. Ultimately I've set the goal to subhour 42 cubes by the end of 2020. This seems very hard, because I can currently do half of that in 50 minutes. So we shall see what happens, if I don't reach it, I won't be far off and will reach it early 2021!


----------



## Dylan Swarts (Nov 25, 2019)

Oi, don't let this thread die guys!

20/25 in 57:18[37:39]
1st time tryna sub hour this (done one old style attempt with 25 a few months back 1:17)
Quite happy, will work on keeping it subhour and going up on accuracy!
Errors are mostly stupid (in weekly 47 desc)
cya


----------



## M O (Nov 26, 2019)

subhoured 17 cubes for the first time, result was 8/17 though


----------



## BradyCubes08 (Nov 26, 2019)

I have a question about rooms
Would you put corners in one then edges in one, or would you do edges and corners in one room?


----------



## Dylan Swarts (Nov 26, 2019)

I use one room for one cube, or did, before I changed to 2 per physical room. So basically I have 3 locations in each room, 2 for edges and 1 for corners. Group letters into pairs and then into images which consist of 4 letter pairs. So one full location will be used for edges plus another half or so of the other location, and corners will fill its own location.


----------



## Dylan Swarts (Dec 20, 2019)

22/28 in 58:50[40:16]
Insanity. I know I can do 25 if I keep my focus good and don't pause too much on exec, usually got 57-58 mins. So I decided to push myself, even though I basically knew this would go over the hour by at least a minute. 28 it is. First 4 cubes was horrible to memo but after that I focused really well (maybe the best yet) and got through everything in the same time I would a 25, maybe a bit longer. And even though I try to keep to the 2/3 memo, 1/3 exec rule, I know I shouldn't really be able to do 28! in <20 mins. So, after donning my blindfold, I stepped on my TPS like heck. Surprisingly, I only had to pause once (I think) for recall, the rest was all good. Accuracy is also pretty surprising.

Errors: Cube1: exec, 3e.
Cube6: missed UB flip (lol) and inversed DA corner comm.
Cube15: some exec, idk, 3e
Cube22: did U' instead of U on UF-UB-BR's end.
Cube23: executed XW instead of WX lol
Cube 27: saddest of the sad, one corner twist during exec. This worries me because it was on my YLM and I just ordered 23 of them. I don't want corner twist machines..


----------



## Dylan Swarts (Dec 29, 2019)

It is I
*25/26* Multi-Blind PB. Previously it was 20/21. Massive jump, and a great 20P barrier break.
Time: *54:14 [35:42]*
1:22 avg memo/cube
42 avg exec/cube
I recently finished 3 style (more or less, few little thingies I need to still finish off) but for the sake of the last episode of this year-long journey, I decided to not use any comms I wasn't 111% certain I knew.

The error was the cube slipping out of my hands and I caught it, but the E slice moved. If that didn't happen, I would've DNF'd by 2 twists anyway LOL
Great way to end 2019 (well I'm still gna do some more attempts but for weekly comp anyway) and I hope 2020 will bring many more great results (and hopefully finally AfR)


----------



## Keroma12 (Jan 10, 2020)

I got my Multi NR back:








Spoiler: Description



Sorry about the low quality and awkward lighting. Didn't really react much because there were two DNFs visible after checking the first few cubes, and I knew there might be another hidden out of sight. I also realized my mistake on the last cube I was executing right away, so that was disappointing.

I formerly had the NR for a while at 19/20, and right after that I started my whole BLD system from scratch: changed my letter scheme, started 3-style, made (multiple iterations of) multiple letter pair lists, switched my execution order, and much more. I was a bit busy with school and stuff, so it took almost two years to finish the transition, but now it's finally paying off.

Descriptions/splits of the three attempts at the competition:

Attempt 1: So I was kind of sick for the week+ leading up to this, and didn't do any attempts in that time. I decided to go with my original plan of 28 anyway, to see how it went (there were three attempts after all). Memo ended up being a little slow, though I didn't check the time until completely finishing the first 20 cubes. After finishing 21-25, I checked again and decided to just forfeit a cube. There's a good chance I could have fit it in under an hour in the end, but skipping it removed a bunch of potential stress and rushing, so I think it was the right decision. Ended up with 24/28 in 57:53, 20 points. NR is 22 points (22/22 in 59:47).
Time: 57:53 [42:13 + 15:40]
Splits:
01-05 1/4 (3:46),
01-05 2/4 (2:23),
06-10 1/4 (3:15), [DNFed 9 - skipped a pair in recall]
06-10 2/4 (2:03),
01-05 3/4 (1:34),
06-10 3/4 (1:11),
11-15 1/4 (3:45),
11-15 2/4 (2:03),
16-20 1/4 (3:38), [DNFed 18 - extra/missing move]
16-20 2/4 (2:22),
11-15 3/4 (1:23),
16-20 3/4 (1:18),
01-05 4/4 (1:59),
06-10 4/4 (1:14),
11-15 4/4 (1:06),
16-20 4/4 (1:26),
21-25 1/2 (3:29),
21-25 2/2 (2:00),
26 1/2 (1:05), [DNFed 26 - extra/missing move]
26 2/2 (0:16),
27 1/1 (0:41),
blocker -/- (0:16) [DNFed 28 - forfeit it for more time]

Attempt 2: Accuracy was decent on the first attempt, but memo was kind of slow, so I decided to drop down to 26 (still aiming for 22 points, for NR). Memo was slow, but still an ok pace for 26. But the last (short-term) cube took forever to memo, and then I forgot corners for a while in exec right after. Things went downhill from there: I DNFed the next two cubes, and later a corner cap popped. I caught it before it fell away from the cube, and literally tried for nearly two minutes to re-attach it, but it wouldn't go on (right after the attempt I managed to put it on in about a second, sighted). By then I was no longer confident where I was in the alg, so I just set it aside. But this caused me to be quite unfocused for the rest of exec. I was surprised to get 20 correct by the end. I had set two cubes aside for the end due to recall issues; I had time to recall one, though I still DNFed it anyway.
Time: 60:00 [40:47 + 19:13]
Splits:
01-05 1/4 (2:53),
01-05 2/4 (2:38),
06-10 1/4 (3:12), [DNFed 6 - corner cap fell off]
06-10 2/4 (1:54),
01-05 3/4 (2:05),
06-10 3/4 (1:06),
11-15 1/4 (3:13), [DNFed 11 & 12 - forgot a pair in 12 and ran out of time]
11-15 2/4 (2:24),
16-20 1/4 (3:07), [DNFed 16]
16-20 2/4 (1:47),
11-15 3/4 (2:00),
16-20 3/4 (1:44),
01-05 4/4 (1:39),
06-10 4/4 (1:29),
11-15 4/4 (1:26),
16-20 4/4 (0:54),
21-25 1/2 (3:32), [DNFed 21 & 22]
21-25 2/2 (2:37),
26 1/1 (1:03),
blocker -/- (0:04)

Attempt 3: Wasn't feeling confident after attempt 2 (and triple DNFing 3BLD finals), so just went with 26 again. I was unfocused enough to accidentally skip the 3rd pass of the first ten cubes, which I've never done (though I have only been doing that extra review for 2 or 3 months). This did make the final pass on those cubes slower than usual. Execution was pretty smooth, there was just one cube where I could remember everything except for the first pair. I set that aside and did it at the end. It was easy to deduce the missing pair from tracing out the other edges. The last edge pair was UF-RB-LB. For some reason I sometimes get the direction of this one wrong, so I made a mental note just before executing it to be careful... but then did it backwards anyway somehow. But still managed 24/26: 22 points, NR!
Time: 52:56 [37:24 + 15:32]
Rate: 2:02/cube [1:26/cube + 36/cube] - both pretty good but at least 2-3 seconds off of PB
Splits:
01-05 1/3 (2:45),
01-05 2/3 (2:08), [DNFed 4 - inverse comm execution]
06-10 1/3 (3:05),
06-10 2/3 (2:01),
[forgot to do 1-10 again]
11-15 1/4 (3:28),
11-15 2/4 (1:49), [DNFed 19 - 2 twisted corners]
16-20 1/4 (3:23),
16-20 2/4 (2:07),
11-15 3/4 (1:52),
16-20 3/4 (1:28),
01-05 3/3 (2:17),
06-10 3/3 (1:28),
11-15 4/4 (1:20),
16-20 4/4 (1:26),
21-25 1/2 (3:30),
21-25 2/2 (2:29),
26 & blocker 1/1 (0:48)

At 3:25 you can see Matthew celebrating my DNF.



Time to start practising 31+ and get that consistently sub-hour.


----------



## M O (Jan 10, 2020)

Keroma12 said:


> I got by Multi NR back:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Congrats (And F for Eric)


----------



## Dylan Swarts (Jan 14, 2020)

So, as a few might know (0-2 lol), I competed in all 52 weeks of the Weekly Comp, for multi-bld. This was documented on a YouTube series. I started without any knowledge (no roman rooms haha), and with a 0/2 as my first week. I don't actually remember why I wanted to do this (got motivated by @sigalig vids maybe?) and well I mained the event a handful weeks later, and I'm pretty pleased with how the last episode went. I made massive progression, could've done more though..
Here is an overview video of the year ( commentary )





After that my progress went down. I've started implementing more 3-style, since I've done that completely on my 3bld now (still getting used to it), and I've been getting a lot of bad results. I've decided to take a break, since well, I have done a multi attempt every 3 or 4 days for a year long, a 2 or 3 week break should be good. Getting used to my new memo group system of 6 cubes before review, still a bit rough. Hoping to get used to it soon, aswell as implementing my 3 style usefully. After all, the ones who keep going, even through bad, are the ones who rise to the top. And that's where I plan to go, to the top!!
Have a good day, thx for reading.


----------



## Parity Nightmare (Jan 14, 2020)

My PB is 2 out of 3 cubes. in 39:03.
I just cant do 3 cubes accurately because I cant remember anything...


----------



## Dylan Swarts (Jan 14, 2020)

Parity Nightmare said:


> My PB is 2 out of 3 cubes. in 39:03.
> I just cant do 3 cubes accurately because I cant remember anything...


Roman rooms will help you. "4bld"has a vid on it


----------



## Parity Nightmare (Jan 14, 2020)

I did I just cant remember a lot


----------



## Parity Nightmare (Jan 14, 2020)

But i did beat my new record. 
3 out of 3 in 58:03
YAY


----------



## BradyCubes08 (Jan 29, 2020)

10/10 52:30!!


----------



## T1_M0 (Feb 22, 2020)

Yay another NR, now I've done one every year since I started cubing. However, my expectations to make more than one this year are pretty high.


----------



## Dylan Swarts (Feb 22, 2020)

I've taken a long break, just less than a month, and getting back in actually didn't go as I thought it would. I did like 2 attempts and then for nearly 2 weeks none again.. Definitely school played a big role, new year, lots of work and stuff, so I get why, but it is a problem. I barely find time during the week to do attempts, but will try harder now to fit a couple in a week.
What's bothering me is that I feel I have made no progress in months. As if I was BETTER in October than I am now. I haven't gotten any good results this year, and I've done around 12 attempts. The best was 14P and the rest are much lower. I can however place a lot of blame on 3 style, as I use it but keep making errors in solves. Memo errors have become non-existent at this point, though I expect at a later stage (perhaps when I try and speed up my memo) I will start making them again. I decided to spend more time on 3blind, as this will obviously fix my problems (eventually). Hopefully I can get this fixed up, at least get my accuracy up high, because I've got a comp with 2!!! multi-bld attempts on the 14th and 15th of March.
I will be doing 21 for the first attempt, safetying it. If it goes really well, and I feel pushing the amount of cubes is my best shot at getting more points, I shall push up to at most 26.

42 by end of the year is still the plan, but it isn't looking good so far..


----------



## Dylan Swarts (Mar 7, 2020)

Really sad to see a thread basically dead, but anyway.
18/21 MultiBlind in 50:53[34:33].
Not actually good but the best I've got this whole year, exec went really well. Memo is slow though..
All 3 dnf's were exec errors, 2 cubes totally unknown though. The other was executing HQ corners wrong.
Comp next weekend, not all too positive but I'll try my best anyway. I have 2 attempts.
Going to start doing 8-packs after comp, hopefully can start pushing to 30 cubes soon.. 42 isn't looking possible for the end of the year.
Anyway, thanks for the read, happy blinding!


----------



## PetrusQuber (Mar 7, 2020)

I might try a 2 cube attempt with normal memo at one point lol. I expect sub 25 min.


----------



## BradyCubes08 (Mar 8, 2020)

14/14 in 40:53!

faster than my 12 cube attempt from a few days ago lol


----------



## fun at the joy (Mar 9, 2020)

new MultiBLD PB!
8/8 in 53:03 [42:29] on the weekly comp.


----------



## VIBE_ZT (Mar 16, 2020)

I've had an interesting thought about a question that has definitely been asked before, but...

Has anyone ever attempted 4x4 multiple blindfolded, or 5x5 multiple blindfolded before? 

My guess is yes, but I wonder if anyone has filmed the attempt....


----------



## Dylan Swarts (Mar 16, 2020)

VIBE_ZT said:


> I've had an interesting thought about a question that has definitely been asked before, but...
> 
> Has anyone ever attempted 4x4 multiple blindfolded, or 5x5 multiple blindfolded before?
> 
> My guess is yes, but I wonder if anyone has filmed the attempt....


It is something I still want to do sometime, just haven't got to it yet..


----------



## Jacck (Mar 16, 2020)

VIBE_ZT said:


> I've had an interesting thought about a question that has definitely been asked before, but...
> 
> Has anyone ever attempted 4x4 multiple blindfolded, or 5x5 multiple blindfolded before?
> 
> My guess is yes, but I wonder if anyone has filmed the attempt....


Just type "4x4 multibld" or "5x5 multibld" on youtube.

Best I heard of (even if it wasn't filmed): Lucas Wesche tried 4 4x4 and memorized in 4 different languages, one of them was an Asian one!


----------



## Dylan Swarts (Mar 17, 2020)

Hey everyone. Some of you might know about my whole journey (probably cause I talk about it often on here lol) of multi-blind.
I have made a big achievement this past weekend, by breaking the African Record for Multi-Blind.





I'm really happy with it, tried pushing it up the following day but sadly DNF'ed with 12/25 in 1:00:00 (got stopped at last cube, bad accuracy was the cause)

Next up top 100 in world, and then even higher!
No idea when next comp is though (oof)

_On another note, for the curious ones:_ I am going to start doing 8-packs, and going to try push for larger amounts of cubes sub-hour constantly (similar way Rowe Hessler did).


----------



## PetrusQuber (Mar 17, 2020)




----------



## ProStar (Mar 17, 2020)

PetrusQuber said:


> View attachment 11541



Your other tab "This person does not exist" XD


----------



## PetrusQuber (Mar 17, 2020)

I have catchup art work, which is drawing faces.
~searches up thispersondoesnotexist.com for faces~


----------



## PetrusQuber (Mar 18, 2020)

Ok on topic: 2/3 in 24 minutes. The third cube I probably made an execution error somewhere because I ran my memo through the scramble again, and it worked


----------



## Mike Hughey (Mar 22, 2020)

Jacck said:


> Just type "4x4 multibld" or "5x5 multibld" on youtube.
> 
> Best I heard of (even if it wasn't filmed): Lucas Wesche tried 4 4x4 and memorized in 4 different languages, one of them was an Asian one!


Back in 2010, I did 4/4 multiBLD in negative time for the negative time solving contest:


Cubefreak | Negative Time Solving Contest 2010



The next year, Chris Hardwick beat my time by over a minute.

I tried 7x7x7 multiBLD (just 2 of them) once, and missed by just a couple of pieces.


----------



## Dylan Swarts (Mar 24, 2020)

So I'm starting to drill high number of cubes sub-hour, and I'd say it started off really well. Tried 30 today and it went very good.

ResultTimePointsavg memo/ cubeavg exec/ cubetotal avg/ cubeDateErrors24/301:03:25[42:41]181:25.3641.462:06.8224 March 2020C8: recalled KQ instead of something else. C9: recalled first two letterpairs swapped in exec. C23: missed BD flip in memo (again). C26: recalled 2 pairs swapped, inversed an edge comm. C28: exec'd 2 corner comms as edges omw. C30: skipped letterpair in exec.
Yeah, accuracy isn't great (2 attempt prior to this were 24/26 and 24/28 (see the pattern?)) but it is still very good for me. Points is based on result only, even though the attempt is over the hour. Accordingly, I do not count it on my PB sheet but still log it in my 2020 Multiblind logs as 18P (click here to view in Sheets). I have to mention that the avg exec/ cube is a PB! Which is wonderful considering such a large amount of cubes had to be executed. I believe subhouring this soon is very possible, I will maybe do some 32 cube attempts as well. Videos of this progress can be found on my channel if you would like to see footage, it is timelapsed. The series is called 'Road To MBLD WR5', yes, I am aiming that high..
Thanks for the read, stay safe, cheers!


----------



## Dylan Swarts (Mar 28, 2020)

21/301:04:11[43:09]121:26.342.062:08.3628 March 2020Errors:
C1: no idea, 3c. C2: messed up SO edges. C3: think I messed up DP corners, not sure tho. C4: should've done u E' but accidentally did u2, finger slip. C5:some reason did an extra E move after a comm. C12: messed up D moves on HA corners lol. C21: inversed DN corners.C23: ended edge cycle one target too early, 3e. C30: cube slipped in my hands, caused D layer to move unknowinglyComment: 23 finished subhoured. 5 solved over, 2 dnfed over
Not good, not bad either. avg exec/cube (42.06) was still very good, it is PB2 infact, BEING 30 CUBES! You would think it would be a lower avg on like 21 cubes but looks not lol. Memo is one of the better ones of the year so I'm happy about that too. Overall 1.5 seconds longer on avg per cube than above post's attempt, but it's okay. Accuracy is lots of tiny errors, those stupid comms I still inverse and so on. 
Progress!


----------



## Dylan Swarts (Mar 31, 2020)

Hi Blinders! (and other cubers )
Look here!

ResultTime[memo]PointsAvg memo/cubeAvg exec/cubeTotal avg/cubeDateErrorsComment23/301:01:37[41:20]161:22.6640.562:03.2231 March 2020C1: did NK instead of KN, exec error. C3:inversed TX edges. C5: inversed UM corners. C9: incorrectly exec'd SV edges lol. C19: recalled SN instead of MK, realised when I got to a cube with SN, also inversed SU edges. C20: inversed QR, thinking I inversed all QT and QR in the before cubes, but only this one was actually wrong haha. C22: inversed SP corners.Lots of inverses, can be fixed with more 3bld! 27 SUBHOURED, 2 solved over the hour, 1 dnf
Starting from left: Result is 2nd best with 30, not good but I am working on it.
Time: Fastest by almost 2 minutes! Both memo and exec are faster.
Avg memo & avg exec: OVERALL PB on both avg memo, exec, and total/cube!! I find it hilarious though, that this (and all other 30 cube attempts I've done) are better than my usual with low/mid 20 cube attempts. Imagine going back there, maybe I could get sub 2/ cube. Anyway.
Errors: As you can see, very stupid errors, almost only inverses. Definitely almost fixed, I'm at least doing almost 100% 3 style. 

Conclusion: Going to start doing 33 and 30 cube attempts now, doing 30 until comfortably sub 1 (meaning avg per cube will have to be sub 2) and then I'll pick an amount after 33 to work on simultaneously.

From the like 5 posts of mine upwards ^^, I was doubtful of 42. Think we MIGHT be able to reach it again.
Also the videos of these attempts are being uploaded, around 4 min vids (I talk at the end sometimes, that's why), so if you would like to check them out, feel free to do so!
Thanks for reading, happy cubing!


----------



## dudefaceguy (Mar 31, 2020)

My first multiblind attempt was a success! 2/2 cubes. I can't really describe how good that feels.

I memorized and executed edges first and used Graham Siggins's "weak swap" technique for parity. I had odd parity on both cubes and it worked well for me. Does anyone else here use this?


----------



## Dylan Swarts (Mar 31, 2020)

I watched that 3 part series yesterday! I already do the parity thing, have been for a long time. Need to rewatch lots of it, the more advanced things are still not in my head, but pretty cool things, could save me some memo!

Grats on the multi, that is great! Took me a couple of tries to get a success


----------



## dudefaceguy (Mar 31, 2020)

Dylan Swarts said:


> I watched that 3 part series yesterday! I already do the parity thing, have been for a long time. Need to rewatch lots of it, the more advanced things are still not in my head, but pretty cool things, could save me some memo!
> 
> Grats on the multi, that is great! Took me a couple of tries to get a success


Is edges-corners the standard memorization and execution order for multi blind? I'm just wondering if it's also viable to do corners first, since you then know whether the edges have odd parity. But then you would have to leave one corner unsolved, which could lead to errors.

Those are definitely great videos with a lot of advanced concepts. I'm going to re-watch them a few times now that I've had a chance to play around with weak swap. I'm still using flip commutators, which are slow and difficult to work into my memo.


----------



## Habsen (Mar 31, 2020)

dudefaceguy said:


> Is edges-corners the standard memorization and execution order for multi blind? I'm just wondering if it's also viable to do corners first, since you then know whether the edges have odd parity. But then you would have to leave one corner unsolved, which could lead to errors.
> 
> Those are definitely great videos with a lot of advanced concepts. I'm going to re-watch them a few times now that I've had a chance to play around with weak swap. I'm still using flip commutators, which are slow and difficult to work into my memo.



First of all, congratulations on your MBLD success. It took me a couple of attempts to achieve this.
Regarding the MBLD order, you should memorize and execute in the same order. I did it the other way for a while and I can tell you that this back and forth jumping in your memorized images is annoying and error prone. The beauty about the UF/UFR buffer combination is that you don't have to know whether you have parity or not. When you finish your edge memo and you realize that you have an odd number of targets, just append UR (B in Speffz) to your last letter pair. I am also using the weak swap described by Graham and I am really glad that I found these videos.


----------



## dudefaceguy (Mar 31, 2020)

Habsen said:


> First of all, congratulations on your MBLD success. It took me a couple of attempts to achieve this.
> Regarding the MBLD order, you should memorize and execute in the same order. I did it the other way for a while and I can tell you that this back and forth jumping in your memorized images is annoying and error prone. The beauty about the UF/UFR buffer combination is that you don't have to know whether you have parity or not. When you finish your edge memo and you realize that you have an odd number of targets, just append UR (B in Speffz) to your last letter pair. I am also using the weak swap described by Graham and I am really glad that I found these videos.


Great, thank you! Multi blind is so much fun.


----------



## Keroma12 (Mar 31, 2020)

dudefaceguy said:


> I memorized and executed edges first and used Graham Siggins's "weak swap" technique for parity. I had odd parity on both cubes and it worked well for me. Does anyone else here use this?



I've been using weak swap for a long time. It's so automatic now, occasionally I accidentally do it in 3BLD.

Graham and I actually co-created the method. He showed me a special case, then I realized it could be done more generally, and together we ironed out the details. It has a few other theoretical applications, such as avoiding corner twist algs in multi, but they tend not to be worth it as they require more thought and only give you different algs instead of reducing the number of algs. But if you're not as interested in speed, as I think you mentioned, they might be worth checking out for fun.


----------



## Dylan Swarts (Mar 31, 2020)

Keroma12 said:


> I've been using weak swap for a long time. It's so automatic now, occasionally I accidentally do it in 3BLD.
> 
> Graham and I actually co-created the method. He showed me a special case, then I realized it could be done more generally, and together we ironed out the details. It has a few other theoretical applications, such as avoiding corner twist algs in multi, but they tend not to be worth it as they require more thought and only give you different algs instead of reducing the number of algs. But if you're not as interested in speed, as I think you mentioned, they might be worth checking out for fun.


Yeah, I struggle grasping the concept but I believe just taking it a bit slower and rewatching last 2 vids should get me all good for it.


----------



## Habsen (Mar 31, 2020)

Dylan Swarts said:


> Yeah, I struggle grasping the concept but I believe just taking it a bit slower and rewatching last 2 vids should get me all good for it.



Think of it as treating the UF and UR pieces the same (assuming these are the pieces that are swapped when you have parity). The one that comes first during tracing will be speculatively solved to UR (or RU if it's flipped) and the other one becomes your buffer piece which you use to break into new cycles. If at the end of tracing you realize that your speculation was wrong, i.e. you have an odd number of targets, you solve your buffer piece to UR and thereby do or undo the UF/UR swap.


----------



## Dylan Swarts (Mar 31, 2020)

Basically that yes, thought I missed something else important, cause I pretty much know that . Thanks for the summary !!


----------



## Dylan Swarts (Apr 1, 2020)

Sorry I didn't even crop out useless things but okay. Thought I'd share this. Look bottom right, and then top left, at those two vids.
Coincidence hahah. Of course Graham is at a comp, and that was long ago, in no way am I trying to say Rowe is Graham level (because that's untrue at this point in time)
Just thought I'd share \o/


----------



## ProStar (Apr 1, 2020)

Dylan Swarts said:


> View attachment 11607
> Sorry I didn't even crop out useless things but okay. Thought I'd share this. Look bottom right, and then top left, at those two vids.
> Coincidence hahah. Of course Graham is at a comp, and that was long ago, in no way am I trying to say Rowe is Graham level (because that's untrue at this point in time)
> Just thought I'd share \o/



ohmygosh I'm so glad you shared I need those micro farms!!


----------



## Dylan Swarts (Apr 4, 2020)

Fun little epic fail from me. Okay well only timewise is it really a fail.

23/331:20:01[55:25]131:40.7544.692:25.444 April 2020C2: inversed WJ corners smart boi. C3: memo'd half of edges completely wrong. C6: recalled 2 pairs out of order. C10: no idea, 3c. C16: wrong corner parity letter. C17:couldn't recall corners. oops C19: honestly idc anymore lol. C21: some dumb memoing. C26: missed a move in QA edges. C idk. Missed a cube lol this attempt is rubbish.I are feel big stupid. 4 solved subhour woop.
Comparing this time to 30 cubes in 1:01 makes you see my problem. Definitely just a bad day. Bad focus. I don't think it has much to do with it being so many cubes, but it definitely might have had a small impact. Sub 1:07 soon I hope.


----------



## brododragon (Apr 4, 2020)

ProStar said:


> ohmygosh I'm so glad you shared I need those micro farms!!


Nah areogel is where it's at.


----------



## dudefaceguy (Apr 5, 2020)

Keroma12 said:


> I've been using weak swap for a long time. It's so automatic now, occasionally I accidentally do it in 3BLD.
> 
> Graham and I actually co-created the method. He showed me a special case, then I realized it could be done more generally, and together we ironed out the details. It has a few other theoretical applications, such as avoiding corner twist algs in multi, but they tend not to be worth it as they require more thought and only give you different algs instead of reducing the number of algs. But if you're not as interested in speed, as I think you mentioned, they might be worth checking out for fun.


Thanks for your contribution to multiblind! I'm using weak swap for 3BLD as well as MBLD, since my main goal is accuracy. I want to use the same set of techniques for both events right now. And since I'm so slow (7 minutes for 3BLD) memorizing corners first doesn't really yield benefits for me.


----------



## Dylan Swarts (Apr 5, 2020)

I still need to work on implementing weak swap. Trying to do that and push for high numbers isn't working lol. I'm going to do a bunch of small attempts using it.


----------



## fun at the joy (Apr 17, 2020)

I just did my first attempt with 10 cubes: 6/10 in 52:27.04 [39:58.15]

DNFs:
Cube2: off by 4E
some stupid slice execution mistake
Cube3: off by 5C
This cube had 4 twisted corners and I memoed the U/D stickers of the twists but then I didn't exec PVMCFDSX and only did PMFS rip
Cube4: off by 4E4C
It looks like I did an extra D/ missed a D'
Cube9: off by 4E4C
another move

The only thing I am happy about is that this was faster than my 8 cube attempt around a month ago and I only did a 5 Cube and a 6 Cube attempt in between.


----------



## Dylan Swarts (Apr 18, 2020)

Well done @fun at the joy 
While I'm here I'd like to share that I had successfully used Weak Swap in my multiblind yesterday! No dnfs were caused by it so I'm happy. And I think I saved 2 whole letterpairs in memo on my 30 cube attempt. Great technique, really enjoy using it!


----------



## Rafaello (Apr 18, 2020)

Just done my first attempt with 3 cubes, 3x3 in 24:11, could be a lot faster (memo about 19:00). When I change edges to M2, I'll try with more cubes


----------



## fun at the joy (Apr 18, 2020)

I wanted to do 10 cubes for [email protected] but I accidentally applied the same scramble to the last 2 cubes so I just started exec after I memoed 9.

7/9 in 51:14.93 [40:36.92]
DNFs:
Cube1: 6E6C - some stupid exec error because memo/recall was correct. I was pretty sure that this wasn't a success during exec.
Cube5: 4E4C - another move, looks like a missed F/ extra F 

pretty bad time too, Idk what happened there.


----------



## AlphaCuber is awesome (Apr 18, 2020)

0/4 in 28:29 fail but at least it was a good time and none were off by too much, Pb still 4/7 but when I get a bit better at 3BLD and fully commit to comms I will try to push to 10 in the hour


----------



## dudefaceguy (Apr 20, 2020)

3/4 in 32:07. The failure was because of 2 flipped edges. I successfully broke into all of the flipped edges from the scrambles as part of my normal comms - these two flips were due to an execution mistake.

I tried doing the last cube as a 3BLD, which worked quite well. The other 3 cubes all had odd parity, and I executed successfully using my new technique of weak swap on edges, then swapping 2 corners to avoid a conjugate before my parity alg. I used blood as an image to indicate parity, which worked very well.

This solve also marked another visit from my favorite character, the mischevious anthropomorphic chicken nugget (NG). I always enjoy his antics whenever he shows up. This time he was hit by a train.

Do you guys have any favorite recurring characters in your memo?

Edit: untimed 4/4 success - probably around 40 minutes. If I just concentrate on accuracy, speed will come in time. All 4 cubes had parity, and I executed successfully using my new pair commutator technique.


----------



## Rafaello (Apr 22, 2020)

MBLD PB 3/3 in 13:31 (PB by like 8 minutes, previous was also 3/3)


----------



## fun at the joy (Apr 24, 2020)

2/2 in 3:40.02

Generated By csTimer on 2020-04-24
single: 3:40.02

Time List:
1. 3:40.02=2:16.67+1:23.34 1) B' R F' U2 B2 R2 F U2 F R2 F R2 U2 D' R' U2 F2 R2 U R Fw Uw'
2) U' L2 B2 R2 U B2 F2 D B2 U' R' B' F L' R2 D' B D' R U Rw Uw' @2020-04-24 19:56:02

I just wanted to see how fast I am since I haven't done a 2 cube attempt in a while (2019-45 fyo). 
It was the 2nd attempt and it's actually not bad, pretty good scrambles though.


----------



## fun at the joy (Apr 26, 2020)

another MBLD attempt, another huge disappointment:
6/10 in 54:20.07 [38:40.71]

DNFs:
Cube1: 2FE - somehow memoed EF as my last edge targets instead of DL
idk how I missed that rip
Cube3: 4E4C - 1 move yeeeee
Cube4: 4E4C - guess what? ... another move
Cube8: 3E, 1 flip and 2C - had a pop during edges

8/10 DNFs of my last 3 attempts were exec errors rip


----------



## Dylan Swarts (May 1, 2020)

Oh I'm so glad this thread is being used a bit more! 
I broke a very big barrier today, getting my first sub 2 avg/cube!

ResultTime[memo]Pointsavg memo/cubeavg exec/cubetotal avg/cubeDateErrors22/2855:12[36:45]161:18.75(PB!!)39.53(Very good hehe)1:58.28 (PB!!)1 May 2020C8: messed up edge memo a bit.. C11: inversed TK corners. C13: recalled/executed MQ instead of MJ (both are people who I can't really picture well, should change one of the pairs). C14: memo error involving Weak Swap, fair enough. C15: inversed ND corners. C26: recalled FG and TM wrong way round.
As usual my accuracy isn't pretty, and up to now (just shy of 30 multi attempts this year) I have only scored 2 results on my top 10 list. I definitely need to clear that list of 2019 entries and fill it with 2020 ones. (also maybe I can try get to 120 attempts this year, I'll exclude attempts under 10 cubes I guess)
Stay safe!


----------



## dudefaceguy (May 2, 2020)

4/6 for my first 6-cube attempt. Unfortunately I messed up my timer, but I also took note of the clock and I finished in almost exactly one hour. I spent about 35 minutes on memo. Looks like I messed up one commutator on each of the failures, as there were 3 wrong corners on one cube and 3 wrong edges on the other. 

This is about what I expected - 2/3 accuracy is in line with previous attempts when I pushed my limits a bit. I'm actually very happy with the accuracy considering that I recently switched buffers and am also experimenting with different types of commutators. I definitely did a few comms that I have never tried before. 

All in all it was an extremely pleasant hour in the park and I count it as a personal success.


----------



## dudefaceguy (May 3, 2020)

Did anyone see Rowe Hessler's 60/61 WB video? 






His recent improvement, which you can see on his channel, is very interesting. It's also nice to see Graham Siggins being a gentleman in the comments.


----------



## Dylan Swarts (May 3, 2020)

It is absolutely insane, the rate of improvement. Though I'd say a big part is potentially there as your 3bld speed increases so by having ex. a 30s avg, already means that a few weeks of practice can probably get someone to mid 20 or higher cubes from almost no prior multiblind practice. But this of course is not the case, although it probably helped a small amount. Very crazy indeed. 60 is a goal still far away for me, but I might still reach it, if I keep practicing that is.


----------



## dudefaceguy (May 3, 2020)

Dylan Swarts said:


> It is absolutely insane, the rate of improvement. Though I'd say a big part is potentially there as your 3bld speed increases so by having ex. a 30s avg, already means that a few weeks of practice can probably get someone to mid 20 or higher cubes from almost no prior multiblind practice. But this of course is not the case, although it probably helped a small amount. Very crazy indeed. 60 is a goal still far away for me, but I might still reach it, if I keep practicing that is.


In my very limited experience, doing more cubes isn't really harder, it just takes longer. By that I mean that my accuracy isn't worse when I do more cubes. Memory palace techniques are pretty easy to use and work very well almost instantly, at least for the volume of information you need to memorize for MBLD. So, I think you are right that fast 3BLD times translate well to MBLD.


----------



## Dylan Swarts (May 4, 2020)

Only thing I would see as harder, would be that it gets much more tiring the more cubes you do, actually no. The longer it takes. (which usually means more cubes) So yeah, it doesn't get harder in any other manner than that.


----------



## dudefaceguy (May 4, 2020)

dudefaceguy said:


> In my very limited experience, doing more cubes isn't really harder, it just takes longer. By that I mean that my accuracy isn't worse when I do more cubes. Memory palace techniques are pretty easy to use and work very well almost instantly, at least for the volume of information you need to memorize for MBLD. So, I think you are right that fast 3BLD times translate well to MBLD.





Dylan Swarts said:


> Only thing I would see as harder, would be that it gets much more tiring the more cubes you do, actually no. The longer it takes. (which usually means more cubes) So yeah, it doesn't get harder in any other manner than that.


When considering the statements above, please ignore the complete failure I just did: 1/6 cubes. It's like, not statistically significant or something. I was only talking about people who actually have good memo and execution techniques, so my own attempts are excluded.

Among the things that went wrong:

1. Sat outside for this attempt, sun moved, started to feel myself getting a sunburn during the second cube, couldn't move because I had already started solving.
2. A family stopped right in front of my porch to have a very loud political discussion during my execution.
3. Scramble with 4 flipped edges. I was not prepared for this.
4. Scramble with 4 twisted corners. Not prepared for this either. I encounter these so rarely that I have little practice solving them - I will do all of my flips as comms in 3BLD, just to get more practice with this.
5. Forgot to execute parity because my parity memo is not good enough.
6. Many execution mistakes, mostly corner orientation errors.

I could feel the solves going wrong as I was doing them, which is just a terrible feeling. I cheered myself up with some slow 3BLD successes, but even there I made many execution mistakes - thankfully I was able to reverse them, including realizing a mistake 2 commutators later, reversing both, and executing correctly. Quarantine is messing with my sleep, so I will have to try again when I am well rested.

Edit: An hour-long MBLD attempt with 6 cubes is also really pushing my limits - I should not really expect success. I get impatient with my memo and execution, and don't review properly - both because I am feeling impatient and because I need to hurry up to meet the time limits. I will try a few 3 and 4 cube attempts until I can get perfect accuracy, then move up.

Edit 2: I cheered myself up with an untimed 3/3 success. It's difficult for me to get an uninterrupted stretch of time for an official attempt, so I just memorized in pieces during odd moments of free time, then executed very carefully when I had a few minutes to myself. This actually achieves my overall goal of meditative relaxation very well. I did all flips as comms and made sure that my parity memo was extremely vivid, which fixed the problems from my previous attempt.


----------



## kubesolver (May 5, 2020)

Yay!
I just did my first 2-cube attempt with a 2/2 in 10 minutes (roughly 7+3)!


----------



## Dylan Swarts (May 13, 2020)

ResultTime[memo]PointsAvg memo/cubeAvg exec/cubeTotal avg/cubeDateErrorsComment19/3058:45[40:59]81:21.9635.531:57.513 May 20202 or 3 recall, rest are mostly dumb.first 30 subhour!!
Note: this is PB total/cube, pb2 for exec/cube and a decent memo/cube.
I have mixed emotions about this attempt, since the result is so bad, but then, the time is so good actually. I must admit I had a duplicate scramble, and upon noticing(starting to memo it) I hand scrambled it. I know that in comp, this cube is to be discarded and not counted as an attempted cube, but I really wanted to do a 30 cube attempt today, so I did hand scramble that cube. (From quick search through video, I believe I dnf'd it anyway)

That said, I am glad that I have successfully attempted 30 cubes within 1 hour. Thinking that I would need to halve my time/cube to do 60 seems impossible really haha. But then, if you told me in Jan 2019 that I would be able to solve 15 cubes blindfolded, I would not have been so sure of that. Goal of 42 still stands for the year, but I will need to up my practicing if I want to reach that. I wanted to be able to do 34 subhour by now (as planned in Dec 2019) and as you can see, I am quite a bit far off from that.

I will probably mainly turn my focus to accuracy now, as this is how my top 10 result list looks:


Spoiler: Top 10 Multiblind results




Multi-BLDResultTimePtsDateErrorsPB25/2654:14[35:42]242019/12/29Cube 18: slipped out of my hands and E slice moved. Also I memo'd a wrong sticker so corners would've been off by 2 twists anywayPB224/2658:58[38:33]222020/03/20C20: skipped over OJ lp in exec. C25:inversed GQ edge comm.PB320/2149:12[33:28]192019/11/04Cube 7: 3e, might've skipped in exec?PB419/2052:12[34:03]182019/10/13Cube 18: Memo'd H instead of F for edges. Ironically this cube had only 7 edge letters and I still messed that up hahaPB519/2053:02[34:45]182019/10/10Cube 4: executed BT instead of BE and randomly realised I had done the wrong pair 4 cubes later. Couldn't figure out what I had done wrong (BT) and so just left it. Can't believe that is the only error of 20 cubes.PB618/1952:12[35:06]172019/10/02Cube 8: stupidly did GX wrong by leaving out the last two moves.. could've been 19/19. this is slow also.. very tired, surprised by accuracy tbh. very not good memo..PB719/2153:31[35:53]172020/03/11C7: Messed up something during edges, 5e. C16: did PN instead of TN for corners (exec)PB821/2557:52[40:04]172019/12/17Cube 9: auf error; cube 20: inversed corner PR; cube 23: recalled HL instead of KW; cube 24: missed a two cycle.PB917/1841:23[27:11]162019/10/28Cube 10: ended cycle too early. Should've done J before the rest of edges. oopsPB1017/1843:33[28:38]162019/09/23Cube4: did DJ edge comm wrong



Pretty 2019ish right?
Worst of all, I mostly attempt 25+ nowadays, and these all rank from 18-26 cube attempts (only 3 are 25 cubes or more)
So I think I will go down and do 17 cube attempts (2 blocks + 3bld) and drill getting fast  times (so that I practice the faster, less drilled type memo that is a necessity on big attempts) as well as being very accurate (like 15 solved every time would be considered okay).
And yet again, practice 3bld DYLAN! Many errors occur from my stupid corner twist exec, or those comms that have simultaneous U and D moves (was a common error in today's attempt), so practicing 3bld will help. I am practicing somewhat more frequently, but not enough that I am happy with. anyway, I hope that whoever read to here, was not too bored.
Stay safe, happy cubing!


----------



## dudefaceguy (May 14, 2020)

Dylan Swarts said:


> ResultTime[memo]PointsAvg memo/cubeAvg exec/cubeTotal avg/cubeDateErrorsComment19/3058:45[40:59]81:21.9635.531:57.513 May 20202 or 3 recall, rest are mostly dumb.first 30 subhour!!
> Note: this is PB total/cube, pb2 for exec/cube and a decent memo/cube.
> I have mixed emotions about this attempt, since the result is so bad, but then, the time is so good actually. I must admit I had a duplicate scramble, and upon noticing(starting to memo it) I hand scrambled it. I know that in comp, this cube is to be discarded and not counted as an attempted cube, but I really wanted to do a 30 cube attempt today, so I did hand scramble that cube. (From quick search through video, I believe I dnf'd it anyway)
> 
> ...


Don't be discouraged - you are continually pushing yourself so you should expect results like this. If you push time your accuracy will suffer, and vice versa. Congratulations on a new PB time!


----------



## Dylan Swarts (Jun 5, 2020)

28/401:30:56[1:03:04]162020/06/05C1: idc, that whole thing was a mess with memo. C4: recalled the wrong pair, objects too similar. C6: misscramble I think, pretty bad dnf.C9: also. C11: no idea, could be memo.C15: auf somewhere. C17: thought I shoulda flipped UR but was wrong. C19: missed BD flip I think. C22: did GP instead of GN, smol brain.C33: missed an E slice, also recalled out of order. C34: idk C37: something dumb with corners idk man.
Here is a thing. First block went bad, and that caused all reviews involving it to go bad, as well as executing that block. Other than that I was a bit distant during the whole attempt, or I'm just tired. Could definitely have been like 5 -10 mins shorter, but won't focus on this since I need to work on 30 and 33 still. And my accuracy.


----------



## Dylan Swarts (Jun 17, 2020)

Today was a very great attempt indeed. Everything came together nicely, accuracy, and speed across both memorization and execution. Best of all, they ALL achieved better than they have ever done before! (not accuracy, that can't be measured the same but ok)
Today's attempt was meant to be a large mbld (that I haven't subhoured or that I can't subhour consistently) and so I went for 33, as I have subhoured 30 cubes twice (58 and 57 mins respectively). Accuracy was not really the concern here, and it is one of the reasons why this attempt is so insane.

During exec I did feel I was going a bit slower and I felt a lot more confident about my accuracy. I realized this and tried to speed up. (funny enough, this block had 2 DNF's, I don't think it is directly related though) Anyway, here it is:

ResultTime[Memo]PointsAvg memo/cubeAvg exec/cubeAvg total/cubeDateErrorsComment29/3359:58[41:43]251:15.8433.151:48.9917 June 2020C6: Forgot 2nd edge image. C18: not really sure, Looks like a move somewhere. C23: error while doing NX edges. C28: recalled first two LPs out of order.All PBs. Exec, Memo, Total, and Points. Very crazy having everything not only come together but also be better than they usually are.
I had 1.29 to spare haha, and I'm really glad I did finish before. I'm really happy about that memo/cube. I do think my proportions are a bit out, I feel memo should be faster, but I am feeling a drop in time there. Really great to have a PB memo/cube on this amount of cubes. The avg is also a massive drop. 8 seconds I believe. 
Anyway that is all from me, video will hopefully be uploaded in the next few days. 42 is seeming quite possible at this point. Happy cubing, stay safe!


----------



## Dylan Swarts (Jun 20, 2020)

Well, hello again..
uhm.. so.. This is a post I did not think I would be making for quite a long while..
I broke my PB again, and the greatest thing is, it didn't take 7 months! Literally just the following attempt.

ResultTime[memo]PointsAvg memo/cubeAvg exec/cubeAvg total/cubeDateErrorsComment28/3055:09[39:25]261:18.8331.461:50.2920 June 2020C6: pretty sure I screwed up edge memo a little and did not look at the cube again to notice. C8: did PenGuin instead of Du(Q)cky, when I got to a similar pair a few cubes later I realized I accidentally did PenGuin there but I could not do anything anymore at that point so it is okay.PB exec by 1.69 seconds. Errors are decent, my 3bld practice has helped my exec tremendously.

The 33 cube attempt was arguably better, I do think the memo was quite much better. I was somewhat distracted during the second block. It took over 9 minutes for the full 2 pass (1st block was 8:40 for 2 pass) and 3rd block was a bit rough, I think I was tired so things were a bit slow. Memo did not stick too good but after 3rd review of blocks 1-3 I was comfortable with them all. I was a bit unsure of my memo on cubes 25-29 as they were memo'd quite fast and I was not completely comfortable after 2nd pass but I just decided to go with it. Exec went smoothly on all those. Recall was great.

Happy to see that my errors consisted of 0 exec errors. Only some memo screw-up and recall mistake. With my new speed I am seeing many faults in my pairs like MaP and ATlas. Too similar for me to clearly differentiate between. There are a handful more that need attention and this is going to become a big issue when I reach higher memo speeds; it could already be holding me back.
I do expect a good-high accuracy from this point onwards in multi (for the most part anyway), so the new challenge will be lowering that memo down.
I feel my exec is much better than my memo at this point?

anyway, stay safe, happy cubing!


----------



## dudefaceguy (Jun 21, 2020)

Dylan Swarts said:


> Well, hello again..
> uhm.. so.. This is a post I did not think I would be making for quite a long while..
> I broke my PB again, and the greatest thing is, it didn't take 7 months! Literally just the following attempt.
> 
> ...


Congratulations! I think you are seeing the fruits of your prior practice pushing your limits.


----------



## Dylan Swarts (Jun 23, 2020)

Quick one, I have to do homework. Tried 36 cubes, worked out as expected. Sub 1:10 and almost 30 solved..

29/361:09:54[48:58]221:21.6134.891:56.523 June 2020C2: messed up LJ. C3: memo'd DW instead of DV. C11: inversed AQ edges. C18:accidentally exec'd corner memo as edges, must've messed up in fixing it. C31: memo error and some where exec nonsense it seems.. C33: inversed VP corners lol. C36: D move. 
result, time, pts (if subhour, I actually only solved 15 cubes subhour) memo splits avg, exec, total, date, errors.
Think I will attempt number 30, 33 and 36 from now, goal being to subhour 33 again a couple times until it is consistent and I can hopefully stop doing 30 and then get 36 subhour. Hopefully by end of July, would be really nice. Then I'm almost back on track from my original plan I had at the end of last year. Memo needs to be worked on. First block was very slow today, over 10 min I think. Second block made up for it and was done by 19. 3 pass of 1-3 was done by 35:00 so that is not too bad but I'd like to push for sub 9/block and finish 3rd pass by 30 or less. Exec is not bad, hands were cold today and my mf3rs' are really being difficult with me, will have to fix them up. Not planning on buying new multi cubes out of my own pocket. The extra 3x3s I own should last me to 55 with ease I think.
Cya


----------



## fun at the joy (Jun 24, 2020)

This isn't really anything special but it was my first MultiBLD attempt in 1 month and I don't want Dylan to be the only one to post here.

4/5 in 15:51.69 [11:52.47]
DNF was 1 move (of course)

memo/cube: 2:22.49
exec/cube: 47.84
total/cube: 3:10.33

I plan to practice 5 cube attempts this summer, goal is sub-10 consistently
and of course finally start using the method of loci because memo is really slowing me down
I'll eventually learn 3-style although my exec is already pretty good


----------



## Habsen (Jun 25, 2020)

fun at the joy said:


> This isn't really anything special but it was my first MultiBLD attempt in 1 month and I don't want Dylan to be the only one to post here.
> 
> 4/5 in 15:51.69 [11:52.47]
> DNF was 1 move (of course)
> ...



Ok, I'll join the german MultiBLD team. I have been practicing five cube attempts for the last three weeks and got a new PB:

5/5 in 20:25 [12:33]
memo/cube: 2:30.60
exec/cube: 1:34.40


----------



## Dylan Swarts (Jun 25, 2020)

fun at the joy said:


> 4/5 in 15:51.69 [11:52.47]
> DNF was 1 move (of course)
> 
> memo/cube: 2:22.49
> ...


That's some really good times for not using a good memo method. Very faster exec too.


----------



## kubesolver (Jun 29, 2020)

I would like to propose a new formula for MBLD scoring. I don't remember this particular formula being proposed before and I believe it is as simple as the current formula but more often agrees with my intuition about which attempt is better.

In particular believe score like 10/30 is worth more than a DNF and a is better than say 2/2.

The current formula is equivalent to 

```
Solved + Solved - Attempted
```
and I suggest to replace addition with multiplication in this formula

```
Solved * Solved / Attempted = Solved * (Solved / Attempted) = Solved * accuracy
```

Compared with current formula it gives a little less penalty for failed cubes,

Looking at a results from one recent competition it would change the order of results in the following way: 

​Current formula​Proposed formula​new score1​28 / 36​28 / 36​21.72​15 / 19​15 / 19​11.83​12 / 13​*15 / 20 (+1)*​11.254​15 / 20​*12 / 13 (-1)*​11.075​10 / 12​*12 / 16 (+1)*​96​12 / 16​*10 / 12 (-1)*​8.37​7 / 8​7 / 8​6.18​3 / 3​*5 / 7 (+1)*​3.579​5 / 7​*3 / 3 (-1)*​310​3 / 4​3 / 4​2.2511​2 / 4​2 / 4​1.0


----------



## Micah Morrison (Jul 8, 2020)

just did my first ever mbld attempt, it was 2/3 in 31:02.50 (ik that's over the WCA time limit but still it's a start). I'm pretty sure the reason I failed in my first cube was because I did an incorrect setup move for corners then did the reverse of the correct setup move.
probably would have been under the time limit if I wasn't stupid and memorized corners before edges like I do in normal blindfolded solving. Then I ended up doing them first so on my 2 cubes that had parity I had to undo the corner exec and do edges, then parity, then corners again.


----------



## CyoobietheCuber (Jul 8, 2020)

Micah Morrison said:


> 31:02.50 (ik that's over the WCA time limit


I think the WCA limit is 1 hour.


----------



## Micah Morrison (Jul 8, 2020)

CyoobietheCuber said:


> I think the WCA limit is 1 hour.


ten minutes per cube, or one hour.


----------



## ProStar (Jul 8, 2020)

Micah Morrison said:


> ten minutes per cube, or one hour.



More specifically, 10:00.00/cube with a maximum of 60:00.00


----------



## CyoobietheCuber (Jul 8, 2020)

Micah Morrison said:


> ten minutes per cube, or one hour.


oohhhhhhhhh, okay. thanks


----------



## Micah Morrison (Jul 15, 2020)

2nd ever multiblind attempt: 1/3, 22:43.94. 1 cube had 3 corners and 3 edges off. 1 cube had 2 corner twists. I think I'll go for 4 cubes next week since the memo wasn't as hard on my brain this time around. I guess I either just memoed the wrong letters or messed up recall or exec. The time was much better though


----------



## AlphaCuber is awesome (Jul 15, 2020)

Micah Morrison said:


> 2nd ever multiblind attempt: 1/3, 22:43.94. 1 cube had 3 corners and 3 edges off. 1 cube had 2 corner twists. I think I'll go for 4 cubes next week since the memo wasn't as hard on my brain this time around. I guess I either just memoed the wrong letters or messed up recall or exec. The time was much better though


What do you average on 3BLD


----------



## FluxDigital01 (Jul 15, 2020)

I randomly tried multiblind and got 2/2 in 9:32.81. Yay.


----------



## Username: Username: (Jul 15, 2020)

FluxDigital01 said:


> I randomly tried multiblind and got 2/2 in 9:32.81. Yay.


Wow, congratulations! 2/2 is a really good accuracy imo and you did it in a short amount of time, really nice for a first time.


----------



## Micah Morrison (Jul 15, 2020)

AlphaCuber is awesome said:


> What do you average on 3BLD


around 2:00 to 2:20 I use M2/OP


----------



## AlphaCuber is awesome (Jul 16, 2020)

Micah Morrison said:


> around 2:00 to 2:20 I use M2/OP


go for 7 cubes


----------



## Micah Morrison (Jul 16, 2020)

AlphaCuber is awesome said:


> go for 7 cubes


I want to be able to do 7 or 8 cubes by the time comps start back up. I'm just bad at making letter pairs into images which is why it's hard for me rn.


----------



## CyoobietheCuber (Jul 16, 2020)

Micah Morrison said:


> I'm just bad at making letter pairs into images which is why it's hard for me rn.


Same. It's. HARD.


----------



## AlphaCuber is awesome (Jul 17, 2020)

Micah Morrison said:


> I want to be able to do 7 or 8 cubes by the time comps start back up. I'm just bad at making letter pairs into images which is why it's hard for me rn.


I can sub hour 7 and I’m worse than you at 3BLD and haven’t practiced much MBLD. If you go for it I’m sure you will be surprised at what you can do.


----------



## Micah Morrison (Jul 22, 2020)

3rd ever multiblind attempt: 3/5: 43:13.00 One cube that was unsolved I realized I memoed the same letter twice when it wasn't the start and end of a cycle, and one cube I gave up after trying to recall corner memo for 5 minutes (but there were 3 edges unsolved anyway). I'm pretty happy with how I'm progressing (even though it's still 1 point in the WCA, I'm attempting more cubes), and I might go for 6 next week.


----------



## Dylan Swarts (Jul 22, 2020)

Keep it up Micah! Great work.


----------



## gruuby (Jul 22, 2020)

First ever multiblind attempt: 1/2 15:36 lol
First cube was off by 4 edges.


----------



## Micah Morrison (Sep 30, 2020)

Recently I got a multiblind PB of 4/5 in 30:14! My only fail was a cube I completely forgot, I literally sat there for about 5 minutes trying to recall it. I finally recalled a few letters, but they must've been the wrong ones/ in the wrong order. I'm getting much faster at memorizing these large quantity of letters, as this attempt would've been around 25 minutes if I didn't forget a cube and spend 5 minutes recalling it. I definitely plan to attempt 7 or 8 cubes soon.


----------



## abunickabhi (Oct 22, 2020)

Micah Morrison said:


> Recently I got a multiblind PB of 4/5 in 30:14! My only fail was a cube I completely forgot, I literally sat there for about 5 minutes trying to recall it. I finally recalled a few letters, but they must've been the wrong ones/ in the wrong order. I'm getting much faster at memorizing these large quantity of letters, as this attempt would've been around 25 minutes if I didn't forget a cube and spend 5 minutes recalling it. I definitely plan to attempt 7 or 8 cubes soon.


Nice achievement. I hope you will push the number of cubes in your future attempts to 10+ cubes. Good luck.


----------



## fun at the joy (Nov 9, 2020)

Last week I attempted 10 cubes (first 5+ in 6 months) and got a new PB by 7:06!
The result was 9/10 in 45:57 [32:53] which broke my 8/8 in 53:03 [42:30] from 8 months ago.

I'm still too lazy to make some rooms and try out the loci method and I'm absolutely horrible at making up words that make sense (sometimes it's more like audio memo) which causes huge slowdowns on bigger attempts (5 cubes is just fine).
Execution on this attempt was terrible too because I had very long recall pauses (should've been 5min faster).
I don't even remember the DNF cause, the cube was almost completely scrambled (I think 1 corner was solved), but it was definitely some exec mess-up.

Today I got 4/5 in 13:10 [9:14]. This was my fastest by around 1:20 so far. Splits are nothing special, just solid memo and recall, scrambles were pretty easy though.

The DNF is off by 4e4c (or 7 moves)
During the last's cube (Valk Elite) penultimate corner alg I fixed a corner twist successfully (yay) but somehow missed the last move, F, of the alg.
The attempt felt really good though and I'm looking forward to get a 5/5 in a decent time somewhen (or 10 points if I'm not lazy).

also yay some multibld stuff in this thread again


----------



## Dylan Swarts (Nov 10, 2020)

Awesome work! Good progress. You already know this because you noted it but I suggest to maybe work on better pairs then if you want to get better  Keep up the good work.


----------



## fun at the joy (Nov 15, 2020)

I did another 5 cube attempt for this weekly comp and finally solved them all.
The time was 13:45 [9:26], a little slower than last week and the scrambles were pretty easy but I don't really care.
My last 5/5 was in early February and considering I did less than 20 MultiBLD attempts, more or less regularly, in that time I am quite happy that this was almost 15min faster.


----------



## abunickabhi (Feb 2, 2021)

Congrats @sigalig , for 60 points in multi after almost 2 years.

twitch tv videos 897545750






Super excited, did not see my twitch notif today morning and I missed it. Will attend the 69 cube celebratory stream tomorrow though.

Poggers!

(Twitch have made it harder to embed video in other sites recently (maybe wanting to channel to traffic to their site directly, instead of 3rd party site) , so the video will not been seen properly in the post. It will be posted on YT anyway in a few days.)


----------



## abunickabhi (Feb 6, 2021)

Congrats Rowe on getting 60/60, highest perfect n/n result sub-hour.


----------



## Habsen (Feb 15, 2021)

I got a 5/5 in my 4th ever MBLD attempt back in 2019. Since then I was able to get a couple of faster 5/5s but never managed to reach more points.
Until today: 12/13 in 57:44 [34:34] for the weekly competition.
Super happy!!!


----------



## Dylan Swarts (Feb 16, 2021)

Awesome job, Habsen! Keep it up!


----------



## Delta Phi (Feb 23, 2021)

Did my first ever MBLD attempt on Sunday, 0/3!
I'm still a beginner with BLD, working on letter pairs, comms, etc, (my PR for 3BLD is 4:36) but I couldn't help myself from trying just to see how it went. Unfortunately, all 3 cubes had parity! My memory held up rather well; I took six minutes to memo each cube, and then took six minutes to review all the cubes together, execution took about 25 minutes. I didn't remember to place the first cube's edges in the loci path, so I had trouble remembering those and it showed when I finished, but I remembered the next two cubes well. I had an execution error on the second cube so it didnt look particularly solved, but the first and last cubes were only a few edges away and some twists on the first one from being solved. I expected memory to go well from the get-go, since I have some experience with memory techniques prior to BLD, which was confirmed with how this attempt went. All in all, I think this was the most encouraging 0/3 that could have happened, and after I practice 3BLD for a little bit more, I will no doubt try an MBLD again!


----------



## willian_pessoa (Mar 22, 2021)

4/4 in 10:25.65=7:25.40+3:00.25 after 8 try. 

TENTATIVA​RESULTADO​MEMO​EXEC​TEMPO​TEMPO/CUBO​MEMO/CUBO​EXEC/CUBO​1​1 / 4​08:38​03:45​12:23​03:05​02:09​00:56​2​2 / 4​06:48​03:08​09:56​02:29​01:42​00:47​3​2 / 4​07:54​03:14​11:08​02:47​01:58​00:48​4​3 / 4​07:33​03:26​10:59​02:44​01:53​00:51​5​3 / 4​07:29​04:20​11:49​02:57​01:52​01:05​6​2 / 4​06:22​03:57​10:19​02:34​01:35​00:59​7​3 / 4​09:14​03:39​12:53​03:13​02:18​00:54​8​4 / 4​07:25​03:00​10:25​02:36​01:51​00:45​


----------



## willian_pessoa (Mar 23, 2021)

7 try to 6/6 in 15:10.52=10:27.23+4:43.29


TENTATIVA​RESULTADO​Pontos​MEMO​EXEC​TEMPO​TEMPO/CUBO​MEMO/CUBO​EXEC/CUBO​Comentários​exec mistake and I was unable to recall the last image of the last cube​ I was unable to recall one of the image​ I liked the memo flowing well and I didn’t forget it, all the cubes were execution mistake​ Cube 6 recall first image of the cube, I tried to rebuild but failed so the execution time was high. Cube 5 recall right but I did comm wrong was TL (edge) I did TF, cube 3 execution error. OBS first time using a new memory palace.​ Cubo 1 mistake comm VP(edge)
Cubo 5 mistake comm FJ(corner)​ I was unable to recall cube 3 corners and cube 6 corners​ I liked the memo, I found it quick compared to others, one of the cubes went wrong with KQ (edge) I did SK but I realized during the solution and managed to fix it.​ 
[TD valign="middle"]
1​
[/TD]
[TD valign="middle"]
4 / 6​
[/TD]
[TD valign="middle"]
2​
[/TD]
[TD valign="middle"]
12:38​
[/TD]
[TD valign="middle"]
05:39​
[/TD]
[TD valign="middle"]
18:17​
[/TD]
[TD valign="middle"]
03:02​
[/TD]
[TD valign="middle"]
02:06​
[/TD]
[TD valign="middle"]
00:56​
[/TD]
[TD valign="middle"]
2​
[/TD]
[TD valign="middle"]
5 / 6​
[/TD]
[TD valign="middle"]
4​
[/TD]
[TD valign="middle"]
12:31​
[/TD]
[TD valign="middle"]
05:49​
[/TD]
[TD valign="middle"]
18:20​
[/TD]
[TD valign="middle"]
03:03​
[/TD]
[TD valign="middle"]
02:05​
[/TD]
[TD valign="middle"]
00:58​
[/TD]
[TD valign="middle"]
3​
[/TD]
[TD valign="middle"]
2 / 6​
[/TD]
[TD valign="middle"]
DNF​
[/TD]
[TD valign="middle"]
10:20​
[/TD]
[TD valign="middle"]
04:40​
[/TD]
[TD valign="middle"]
15:00​
[/TD]
[TD valign="middle"]
02:30​
[/TD]
[TD valign="middle"]
01:43​
[/TD]
[TD valign="middle"]
00:46​
[/TD]
[TD valign="middle"]
4​
[/TD]
[TD valign="middle"]
3 / 6​
[/TD]
[TD valign="middle"]
DNF​
[/TD]
[TD valign="middle"]
13:50​
[/TD]
[TD valign="middle"]
07:21​
[/TD]
[TD valign="middle"]
21:11​
[/TD]
[TD valign="middle"]
03:31​
[/TD]
[TD valign="middle"]
02:18​
[/TD]
[TD valign="middle"]
01:13​
[/TD]
[TD valign="middle"]
5​
[/TD]
[TD valign="middle"]
4 / 6​
[/TD]
[TD valign="middle"]
2​
[/TD]
[TD valign="middle"]
13:41​
[/TD]
[TD valign="middle"]
05:15​
[/TD]
[TD valign="middle"]
18:56​
[/TD]
[TD valign="middle"]
03:09​
[/TD]
[TD valign="middle"]
02:16​
[/TD]
[TD valign="middle"]
00:52​
[/TD]
[TD valign="middle"]
6​
[/TD]
[TD valign="middle"]
4 / 6​
[/TD]
[TD valign="middle"]
2​
[/TD]
[TD valign="middle"]
13:46​
[/TD]
[TD valign="middle"]
08:09​
[/TD]
[TD valign="middle"]
21:55​
[/TD]
[TD valign="middle"]
03:39​
[/TD]
[TD valign="middle"]
02:17​
[/TD]
[TD valign="middle"]
01:21​
[/TD]
[TD valign="middle"]
7​
[/TD]
[TD valign="middle"]
6 / 6​
[/TD]
[TD valign="middle"]
6​
[/TD]
[TD valign="middle"]
10:27​
[/TD]
[TD valign="middle"]
04:43​
[/TD]
[TD valign="middle"]
15:10​
[/TD]
[TD valign="middle"]
02:31​
[/TD]
[TD valign="middle"]
01:44​
[/TD]
[TD valign="middle"]
00:47​
[/TD]


----------



## abunickabhi (Jun 7, 2021)

Amazing attempt by Rowe!
The 70 cube attempts are amazing to watch, R' F E F' R2 U F E' F' U' R'.

The score was 62/70 over the hour, and it was 58/70 sub-hour or 46 points WCA style.


----------



## Dylan Swarts (Jun 7, 2021)

Hello!
I have come back to the multiblind grind, have kind of been preparing for a month or 2 now. I have redone a third of my letterpairs, for the first time really making a list instead of sticking with the pairs that I adopted mid-attempt in my earlier multi days. Initially it was a bit of a struggle to use, which I realized yesterday evening with a 12/16 in 31:07[21:50] (slow memo and exec for what I expect / could do in the past). Just after today's attempts I feel a lot better about the pairs. It does slow down my initial image forming and such, but I think I should be back to speed soon..

Another big change I have done is to the way I memorize. Only recently I realized that I over-safety my multiblind in like literally all my attempts. My first pass of the cubes is very long and is really a memo + review session (constantly review the last 2 or 3 pairs as I memorize them). After realizing this, I decided to focus on fixing this, doing the first pass without going over the memo during it. This resulted in my 2nd pass being less of a review and more of a checking and "finishing" memo, which is supposedly how it's commonly done. This made my times drop significantly, I was only testing and practicing on 2, 4 and 8 cube attempts (having no 3bld/short term cube, always memo 1-x, review 1-x, solve 1-x to simulate sections of cubes within a big attempt). To mention some, I got 30s memo/cube on a 2 cube attempt (2 passing, no 3bld cube, for reason stated in previous parentheses), 36s memo/cube on 4 cubes and am still struggling to get lower than high 40 memo/cube on 8 cubes. I definitely believe that this is a big step in the right direction, as this will remove the wasted time on unnecessary reviewing. It's important to note I was very capable of recalling all the memo at high speeds for the above mentioned attempts and similar ones.

I've also FINALLY expanded my room collection, using Black Ops 2: Zombies maps (the Tranzit route) as a palace. Have only made and tested 32 of them, but I expect to end with around 56 rooms for the entire route. This will obviously help me in doing a lot more attempts without having potential memo problems, as I plan on getting on a loose schedule for big attempts.

Big changes, lots of new things to get use to, but I believe ultimately they will all aid me in progressing further in the event. As my exams are coming to an end, I am spending some time each day doing some 3bld (which I have dropped to mid-high 30s from high 40s in a very short time!) and some smaller multi's. Hoping to be back to 30 cubes (where I left off a bunch of months ago) very soon, and I expect swift progress to near 40 cubes.

Stay well, happy blindsolving!


----------



## abunickabhi (Jun 28, 2021)

abunickabhi said:


> Amazing attempt by Rowe!
> The 70 cube attempts are amazing to watch, R' F E F' R2 U F E' F' U' R'.
> 
> The score was 62/70 over the hour, and it was 58/70 sub-hour or 46 points WCA style.









Rowe nearly got the WB for 1-hour MBLD again, missing out the mark by 35 seconds.

Final score: 63/70 in 1:00:02 (56) [66/70 in 1:00:35]

17.83 seconds exec per cube which is UWR for 60+ cubes attempt.

Amazing result, r' U S U' R2 U2 S' U' M' U' R'!


----------



## Waffles (Jun 28, 2021)

Perfect time to say this!

3/3 success in 14:22


----------



## Jugurtha (Jul 15, 2021)

Again an extremely long break between multi attempts, last one was probably at the beginning of the year (if ever); since then, I switched to a new corner buffer and had many breaks between BLD practice sessions...
Still 11/11 in 28ish minutes, no execution mistakes. I still don't know how consistent my practice will be but I still can do it. Memo was terribly long and slow though


----------



## kubesolver (Jul 15, 2021)

My first ever 3 cube attempt went 2/3 in 18 minutes.
I'm quite happy as I managed to clearly memo and recall all 3 cubes but did some exec mistake.


----------



## kubesolver (Jul 17, 2021)

My second 3 cube attempt was a success!
3/3 in 25 minutes!

It should have been around 10 minutes faster, but I completely forgot some part of the memo in a second cube. I knew which 4 targets pieces I am missing so I started brute forcing all possible letter pairs and it took me more than 10 minutes but I eventually found the right letter pair and managed to finish the cube. I was quite surprised to see that all cubes were solved.

The main reason I try these 3 cube attempts is that I want to have at least one 3BLD success at my upcoming comp so to battle competition nerves I want to make 3BLD feel easy


----------



## kubesolver (Jul 19, 2021)

I'm sorry for triple posting.
4/4 in 20 minutes (4th attempt)

5 cubes I'm coming!


----------



## Waffles (Jul 20, 2021)

I got a 2/3 in 22 minutes in the weekly competition, and a 4/4 at home. Because I only have 4 rubik’s speed cubes


----------



## kubesolver (Jul 21, 2021)

I think I really start liking MBLD 

I felt that I have capacity and went for 6 cubes.
First attempt was *3/6 in 40 minutes*.
Failed cubes where off by 1 edge flipped, 1 edge flipped and 1 edge 3-cycle resp.

Second attempt was *6/6 in 45 minutes. Yay! * And I still remember all cubes from yesterday so I feel I might try more next time but I'm running out of good cubes :/


----------



## DuckubingCuber347 (Jul 21, 2021)

kubesolver said:


> I think I really start liking MBLD
> 
> I felt that I have capacity and went for 6 cubes.
> First attempt was *3/6 in 40 minutes*.
> ...


That makes me think of something. Is it WCA legal to have different cubes in MBLD, like you could have a Valk, 2 Qiyi Ms's, and a MFJSRS3M2020?


----------



## kubesolver (Jul 21, 2021)

Yes, all cubes just have to be legal independently.


----------



## DuckubingCuber347 (Jul 21, 2021)

kubesolver said:


> Yes, all cubes just have to be legal independently.


Could it not make it easier to know which cube you're doing? I would think that would make memo and execution easier because you'd associate that cube with a certain memo. Sure I guess you'd already know which is which but it's kind of like the logo thing where you'd think it's fine, but it's still outlawed because it might give an "unfair advantage".


----------



## kubesolver (Jul 21, 2021)

See here for some good arguments https://github.com/thewca/wca-regulations/issues/870


----------



## abunickabhi (Jul 23, 2021)

Insane official result Krzysztof! Very close to beating the current ER held by Maskow.


----------



## Cubing Forever (Jul 23, 2021)

abunickabhi said:


> Very close to beating the current ER held by Maskow.


Maskow set that WR in '13. It's been 8 years yet only 4 people in the world have beat it lol.


----------



## kubesolver (Aug 4, 2021)

kubesolver said:


> Second attempt was 6/6 in 45 minutes. Yay! And I still remember all cubes from yesterday so I feel I might try more next time but I'm running out of good cubes :/



yay! I have reached my limit of MBLD in 60 minutes with a *8/8*!
I think it was my 10th attempt of 8 cubes and I got 7/8 twice before that.

Memo took 45+ minutes. I don't see an easy way to improve that part by a lot so I guess 8/8 will be my PB for a very long time.[/B][/B]


----------



## Dylan Swarts (Aug 12, 2021)

Hey there!
I've been practicing some multi the past while, quite differently than I have in the past, since I now have something specific I am aiming at in terms of memo and exec splits per cube. I worked on a faster first pass and things like that. It's too much for me to want to elaborate on anyway. But I did some reworking and quitting bad habits. I was making some progress, but my memo/cube was still not really going down..
Last week I caught a Michael Tripodi multi stream, and saw how he was memorizing and then reviewing every 4 cubes, instead of like Graham, and myself, doing 1-8, 1-8 for the first 2 passes. I've seen this done before and have thought of trying it myself, but never REALLY wanted to go for it, because it felt like that would just be worse. But seeing as I knew I needed to do a faster first pass, I decided to give it a go, hoping that I can go over those 4 cubes at a faster pace than 1-8. Did about two 8 cube attempts with it, then a 16 cube attempt, and then a 24 cube attempt. Saw the biggest effect in the 16 and 24 cube attempt. Now, to explain how much that changed things, here is my old review system vs my new one:


Spoiler: Groups of 8 vs groups of 4



Old system: Let's take a 24 cube multi as an example. I would always do the first 2 passes of a new block the same way, so I'd go 1-8Memo, 1-8Review, then next block 9-16M, 9-16R. Now the first 2 blocks are my long term in this particular multi size, so I would 1-16R here. Now 17-24M, 17-24R, then exec block 3, exec block 1 and 2 (blocks are 8 cubes)
New system: Still using blocks of 8, just memorize and review 4 at a time. 1-4M, 1-4R, 5-8M, 5-8R, 1-8R. I would always memorize a new block like this, notice how this is 1 more review than how I would always memorize with 1-8 system. Same goes for block 2, 9-12MR, 13-16MR, 9-16R. These are still long term blocks, so 1-16R. So in total my long term packs were passed 4 times, opposed to old system where I 3 passed them. I go onto 17-20MR, 21-24MR, 17-24R. Exec block 3, exec block 1 and 2.


In total I passed each cube once more in the new system vs the old one, but the total memo period is still faster. I found this quite interesting. It shows I still held back somehow, on the old system. Either way I'm faster now, and hopefully I can keep pushing it down with this system.

Important to note: I do think the amount of time between the first time you memorize a cube and the 2nd time you pass it, is very important to keep under a certain length of time. Mostly applies to when you wanna go really fast on the first pass, because you start forgetting stuff faster. I think the time on 1-8 for me was too long. So when I can first pass 1-8 much faster then I will go back to it.

Anyway, after the 24 cube attempt, the following day actually, I decided to just go for 36, as a benchmark to see if this 4 cube thing is working or not. Take note that my most recent 33 and 36 cube attempts before the new system have been in the range of 1:01-1:03 and 1:06-1:12 respectively.
So I did this 36 cube attempt with the new system and got 31/36 in 59:36[40:54]. Firstly the accuracy on this is crazy to me, I haven't cared about accuracy and it's not been very great, about 75% accuracy or so. Secondly, this is my fastest 36 cube attempt by over 7 minutes! Which is a very very big drop at this level. Focus was beyond average, really happy. The only real slow cubes were actually 33-36, but that's fine.
Memo/cube: 68s
Exec/cube: 31s
(https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/1WXW8OOkaEMp0RFvR4xXw4w3ibJHhVwPBNf3vKmpMpsc/edit?usp=sharing) for reference to the prior attempts and their splits.
It's really good progress. I'm extremely happy. It's also PB2, tied in points with former PB2 of 29/33 in 59:58 from a year ago (very fast, couldn't replicate that speed after it until now)

I'm excited to keep up the grind, see if I can get down to sub 60 memo/cube soon, it's been the goal since I picked up multi again in ~March. If I can get exec to sub 30 as well, then 40 cubes is possible. Goal for end of this year is 42 cubes sub hour.

Happy cubing, stay safe.


----------



## abunickabhi (Sep 12, 2021)

Amazing effort from Rowe:






His vision on how to push and enjoy MBLD is pretty neat. Getting good accuracy is super frustrating and adding up more cubes is always good motivator.

" Not the greatest accuracy of course, but anything near 10 DNFs at this amount and speed is a victory for me, so I'll take it . FINALLY sub50 per cube, been really trying to push through this barrier since I sub1'd 70 cubes earlier in the summer. It has been so challenging, but it feels good to improve steadily again. 72 now feels very similar to what 70 felt like 2 months ago, and the accuracy is pretty much identical as well, so I think my plan to just keep climbing up is paying off. I could continue to do 72 and get a more accurate result, but whenever I try to focus on accuracy I lose my confidence and it never happens. I'm actually gonna use this as an opportunity to explain my thought process behind that, rant incoming. The plan is, and will always be, to just keep adding cubes. I don't care about accuracy. I know that sounds dumb and is pretty much against what multibld is, but here's my thinking: After my 60/61 WB last year, I hit a massive wall. That was a flukey max out attempt that probably should have never happened, and it psyched me out because it was World Best at the time and only one point away from the 60 point barrier. That was literally maybe my 5th or 6th attempt at 60+ cubes or something. Looking back on that, what the **** happened?! The answer is simple actually: I was maxing out, and I didn't give a **** about the accuracy. That was the mindset for pretty much my whole journey, until the WB. Unfortunately, that was the turning point where my attention shifted towards the 60 pointer. Just like that, my improvement completely halted. I stayed around the 55-60 seconds per cube mark trying desperately to get a safety 60 pointer, but just couldn't. It was so depressing and frustrating, I had to take 1-2 month breaks at least 3 times because I got so sick of failing. Before I knew it, almost a full year went by. Eventually the 60/60 happened. Not even sure how it did, that attempt was so crazy, it could have just as easily been a 55/60 with all the mistakes I almost made. But yeah, once that was out of the way, I started working towards 70+. First 70 attempt was like 45/70 in 1:09 or something, so I had a lot of work to do. I kept slowly improving, I needed to go from 55-56 per cube down to roughly 51 to sub1, so it was obviously gonna be a struggle. But I realized around that time that I was actually enjoying the event again. Multibld was fun again, even though I was a DNFing machine half the time. But yeah anyway, the point is that I have a lot more fun when I don't focus on the point results. I just like adding more cubes, and feeling my memory and recall speeds improve. Even on an attempt with 11 DNFs like this one, I focus on how the attempt felt. I had 5 cubes where I forgot things, probably 3 things I misremembered and 3 where I messed up an alg or something. That might sound bad, but my memo was fast, the recall was strong, and my execution was I think the best ever on a 72 cube attempt. So, in my mind, mission accomplished, time to go to 75. And that's how I'm gonna be doing things. Of course I realize, this is not a practice routine that produces good point results. Honestly, my next upload will probably be 63/75 in 59:50 or some ****, and I will be extremely happy with it.. Not because its a 51 pointer, that doesn't sound that impressive. I'll be happy with it because I memo'd each cube in 30 seconds and solved them in 17.86 with 84% accuracy, and it felt better than the attempt before it. And then after that, I'll probably move up to 77, and try to sub1 that, and so on. But then the question is, how the hell am I gonna go to a comp and do an actual attempt? That's the exciting part, because who actually knows what my safeties will be. I sure won't know because I never do them lol. One thing is for sure, I'll be able to safety more than I can now, and that's the whole point. I'm just gonna worry about the accuracy when it matters, it seems like the fastest, easiest, and most rewarding way to practice this event. "


----------



## gruuby (Sep 13, 2021)

1/3 28:44         



jk its bad but at least I got 1


----------



## willian_pessoa (Sep 17, 2021)

5/8 in 11:10.39=7:03.91+4:06.48. My tracing in this attempt went insane, I break my wall of sub1 memo in the block with 8 cubes.

But I don't think I can repeat this so soon because the scrambles were pretty good, with few cycle breaks(my nightmare in MBLD). This still shows me that 32 cubes sub hour is possible, and is just a matter of time(and practice).

Btw the Dnf's was single images that I forgot.


----------



## abunickabhi (Sep 18, 2021)

Nuuk cuber said:


> 1/3 28:44
> 
> 
> 
> jk its bad but at least I got 1


1/3 is counted as a DNF attempt though. 
Try to get 2/3 so that it gets counted as 1 point.
Good luck!


----------



## gruuby (Sep 18, 2021)

abunickabhi said:


> 1/3 is counted as a DNF attempt though.
> Try to get 2/3 so that it gets counted as 1 point.
> Good luck!


I know it is a DNF. I've only gotten one ever 2/3 success.


----------



## Dylan Swarts (Sep 21, 2021)

I've made some progress!
40 cubes subhour, in 58:02[39:43] (24 solved haha)

I'm very happy to see my improvement did not halt after those 36 cube attempts, and wow is this a massive improvement! I do believe there was some luck in this, I had been focused VERY well during the entire attempt, which doesn't often happen to this degree. Things can easily go wrong and ruin the next 5+ minutes of the attempt sometimes. For example, the attempt just 30 ish hours before this was 28/40 in 1:11:18, which is really slow. First 40 cube attempt was 1:03, so that 1:11 was a bit disappointing and mostly due to just bad focus and being tired (had gotten out of bed 30 mins prior to that attempt, was still exhausted). So I'm quite pleased that my focus was drastically better the next day.

Accuracy could have been a lot better, and I'm not placing the full blame on memo speed, I'd say it's partially that (had forgotten probably 4-6 cubes, usually a letterpair or two) but also a lot of stupid execution mistakes that I just haven't gotten around to analyzing and fixing. I don't think it's important, as I don't have comps any time soon and as such have no reason to have very good accuracy yet.

Average memo/cube was 59.58s (PB)
Average exec/cube was 27.47s (PB2, .42 off from pb, on the 1:03 40 cuber)

Closest I've come to sub 1 memo/cube was 62s on 30 cubes and 67s on 36 cubes, all within the past 5 weeks. That's insane improvement for this attempt. On 40 cubes my previous best memo was 68/cube.

I don't think I can improve on this by just making timesaves, there aren't really any obvious ones. I just need to be faster now. So my plan is to practice a lot of smaller attempts that I can grind out to get my first pass faster and just overall more comfortable with the pace. I think I can realistically reach 45 cubes sub hour by the end of this year if I don't hit some barrier or burn out. But the goal is now 48 cubes sub hour by the end of the year.

I think setting up my 25 YLMs made a bit of a difference in my exec, really nice tbh. Haven't got around to setting up my MF3RS's yet but will have to. It took about 8 hours or more to do the 25 YLMs so I'm not super eager.
My 40 Cube Attempt, timelapsed, no music.


----------



## willian_pessoa (Oct 8, 2021)

26/30 in 60:00 (PB !!!)

I finally reached my first and longest Goal in MBLD when I started this journey, to score 22 points which are the current NR in Brazil. Now I need to keep pushing and improving myself, I want to be even better when face-to-face competitions return here


----------



## abunickabhi (Jan 15, 2022)

Okay my MBLD targets. I previously had 120 3x3s, but then I shifted home and just brought 20 3x3s with me 6 months. So I will try to do a shorter attempt and aim for 20 cubes sub-30 minutes. Any tips on trying to get sub-30 with 20 cubes?

I am comfortable using letter quads as memo, it does have a speed-up but will have a significant speed-up once my fluidity with it increases. I wanted to know what should my review and revision strategy be?


----------



## abunickabhi (Jan 16, 2022)

Excellent job, Elliott !!


----------



## abunickabhi (Jan 24, 2022)

Rowe is amazing. He just jumped up the WB by 2 more points. Lots of love to Rowe!!!!


----------



## abunickabhi (Feb 1, 2022)

Rowe spam.

He nearly sub-houred 75 cubes, wow!!






30.04 seconds per cube memo is insane ngl.


----------



## abunickabhi (Feb 5, 2022)

Bogdan gets a solid MBLD performance at home. Congrats to him!


----------



## abunickabhi (Feb 5, 2022)

Elliot gets one more than Bogdan and much faster. GJ to Elliot from Canada!


----------



## abunickabhi (Feb 6, 2022)

Elliot improved even more, he is getting close to the 60 cube mark which only Graham and Rowe are able to do.


----------



## oneshot (Apr 20, 2022)

Tonight at work, very first attempt. TWO 4BLD’s in 48:59 (35:31)!!!!!
Yes, I also posted this in the regular blindfolded accomplishment forum, but I’m that excited!


----------



## abunickabhi (Apr 27, 2022)

Insane attempt from Elliott! He skipped 50 points haha. His previous PB was 49 points.


----------



## NigelTheCuber (Apr 27, 2022)

I cant even do 1 cube


----------



## gruuby (May 6, 2022)

I got my first 2/2 today. In 14:27 too which was really unexpected. This is also my first ever 2 points because my previous PB was 2/3 in 27:xy. I could never get a 2/2 attempt until now. I'm not a huge fan of multiblind or blindfolded in general so this probably won't improve for a while.


----------



## abunickabhi (Jul 29, 2022)

Done by Shivam Bansal.




46/50 in 58:04 [33:35]

40.3/cube memo
29.38/cube exec
1:09.68/cube total

44,48,42 = 44.66 points mo3

Good job! In his last attempt he broke his PB with 48/48 in 58 minutes!


----------



## abunickabhi (Sep 18, 2022)

A nice attempt by James! He is very helpful to the BLD community with his tips. Hope he gets a good MBLD result in his next official comp yo.


----------



## 2018AMSB02 (Sep 26, 2022)

15/17 MBLD in 56:53! 13pts and first PB in a long time. Really happy with this


----------



## abunickabhi (Oct 26, 2022)

Nice attempt by Brendan Bakker!


----------



## abunickabhi (Nov 21, 2022)

I failed in MBLD in the PBQ comp yesterday. Only 9 points produced in 1 hour yo.


----------



## abunickabhi (Dec 25, 2022)

A nice New Zealand NR on 45 cubes by James.


----------



## abunickabhi (Jan 1, 2023)

Nice job Cuberstache! @Cuberstache


----------

